# Chicago Heroin



## RecklessWOT

You've asked for it, and here it is!  Back from the grave it's the chi dope thread

Rules:
-No sourcing
-No specific places. This means streets or descriptions using landmarks.
-*Help us keep these threads open- report questionable posts!!!!* 
-Don't be a complete moron. 
-Of course all BLUA and NASADD guidelines apply here too.

Have fun, play nice


----------



## puke

First


----------



## shake

Chi town dope thread was by far the best heroin thread to read. Mods have fun with this thread cause chi junkies go hard in this thread. This thread just gave me a reason to check back in here mo often


----------



## MikeDiesel

Is this for real? Pretty much the only reason i came here. I'm glad its up but lets keep up there was a lot of good dope discussion and history on the scene here in chicago.


----------



## HighonLife

^^haha

i saw this thread and was like damn chinky will be happy

cant please em all i guess


----------



## The Rock Monster

chinky said:


> kill this shit..
> 
> it aint the same, we lost the posters and nasadd* aint as laid back and cool as it was, its way too strict nowadays
> 
> a history lesson wouldnt be bad but this wont be the same as the OG chi dope thread
> 
> its better to go out of top and not tarnish the legacy that was the CHI DOPE THREAD



i thought you of all people were gona be happy about this thread!


----------



## Johnny blue

Enough of the derailing. You've made your point over and over and over and over and over again. We get it. There will not be another page of Chinky's opinion.

In case everyone missed it the first fifteen times Chinky is worried about greenlighters PM sourcing. Oh God what will we do!?!?!?


----------



## Welderman

We ain't happy if we ain't bitching about something.


----------



## brutus

If anyone wants to whine about our decision to bring this thread back then feel free to PM any of the NASADD mods.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Lol, damn Chinky we just can't make you happy can we?
I know what you mean about how a revival of a once awesome thread isn't the same and ends up being shitty- I can totally relate with the new OD social, that place sucks balls.  As strange as it is, I totally saw this going exactly this way when we decided to bring it back too I just knew it.  You're right, NASADD is stricter now, it's the only way to keep in check with the BLUA, this place was out of control before and if that's the only reason the old thread was great then I guess it will never be the same.



> Originally Posted by *chinky*, 31-12-2011 00:22 (Massachusetts Heroin):
> 
> how about the fact that they closed almost all the city/state threads  over a year ago and placed a ban on creating new ones?
> 
> cause if they allow this then bring back the fuckin chicago thread and the nj thread and all the other threads they closed on us



I understand that you don't like this new thread, but it almost seems to me that you're just looking to complain about something...  This post was what, 3 weeks ago?  That was just before we decided to bring back the beloved Chi dope thread, and now that it's back you're gonna bitch about that too?  I'm not trying to be an asshole or bitch you out, but come on man do you see how that's kind of fucked?  Pick your battles.  If you're upset that's fine but please just chill out a little huh?  No need to get all bitchy


----------



## RecklessWOT

Idk man, let it go.  Let's all get off it.  Back on topic
So yeah, heroin in Chicago.  How about that shit?


----------



## Johnny blue

chinky said:


> at least one of you guys can see where im comin from without being a dick about it..sayin something like "if you dont like it then dont post".
> 
> what kind of mod would say that shit, thats basically saying fuck off, i dont care what you have to say



Aww I'm sorry sweetheart


----------



## MemphisX3

Johnny blue said:


> Enough of the derailing. You've made your point over and over and over and over and over again. We get it. There will not be another page of Chinky's opinion.
> 
> In case everyone missed it the first fifteen times Chinky is worried about greenlighters PM sourcing. Oh God what will we do!?!?!?



Lol


----------



## brutus

I unnaproved a few off topic posts in here.


----------



## The Straight Dope

I guess chinkee deleted all his posts and I didn't get to read them!!! Anyhow it looks like this thread's gotten a shitty start, let me bring it back on track.

What a time for this thread to be allowed again! I've just moved back to Chicago after living in Los Angeles for about a year, and the scene out there is waaay different but kinda similar at the same time. Main differences is that LA has waaaaay less cops than Chicago does. LA has a much larger and spread out population, but the LAPD literally has less cops on the force than the CPD. Not sure if it's a budget thing or just less people interesting in becoming a cop out there. Another thing is out there you have the luxury of the tar bags coming in tightly wrapped balloons that are really easy to swallow, making it very hard for them give you a possession charge, not sure if the balloon packaging method would work with powder, it'd make things easier in Chicago and elsewhere.

Since coming back to Chicago after being gone for a year, I sorta feel like there's more cops in the streets, not just in the wild west, but all over the city, but definitely ESPECIALLY out there, and I feel like they have more of a dickish attitude too nowadays, I feel there may be political aspects to this, and it is weird to not have someone named Richard Daley be the mayor of Chicago for the first time in my life just about. I also feel like the open air spots are just not as obviously out there as they used to be, though I'm definitely not down for making a thorough exploration out of it.

Possible explanation for political aspects of bringing up the heat and cracking down:

http://blogs.suntimes.com/sweet/2011/05/white_house_drug_czar_withdraw.html

At first it was gonna be the white house drug czar, but instead Mr. douche bag new mayor decided to bring in a dude from dirty jer-z, and I remember seeing on this forum pictures of new jersey cops basically driving around what looks like tanks. 

So my advice would be to stay the fuck out of the west, I seriously think the new mayor is really cracking down on it to make some sort of a statement, not too long ago when I was down there I literally drove past what looked like a SWAT raid with the cops holding MP5 sub-machine guns and assault rifles and whatnot. In the end it may be better for the heroin trade and disperse it into many non-ghetto areas where things can be a lot more hush-hush. I also feel like every year more and more the cops are more willing to do unconstitutional things like pull you over for no reason for a search and take your car away with asset forfeiture.

Other than that I think the eastern part of Humboldt Park is sloooowwly starting to gentrify, I don't think it will happen as quickly as places like Wicker Park and Logan Square 15 years ago because of today's economy, but Humboldt Park is slowly becoming hipsterfied haha, but only on the very eastern edge. This might actually happen more quickly because of the economy since there may be more white people getting paid less, but still looking for a place of their own. I really hope this continues, the more the ghetto gets reduced and the population dispersed, the less violent gang crime there will be, and a lot less obvious to police which cars to pull over. I'm all for gentrification, I think it does much to reduce the racial segregation that still exists in Chicago.

The ghetto might go away, but heroin will NEVER go away.

I'm not hooked on the stuff anymore, but the few times I've gotten stuff lately it overall hasn't been as good as the shit used to be, but it varies a LOT.

I'm very curious to read other people's replies, and how they see the scene to be lately.


----------



## brutus

^ Does the the mayor in Chicago have any real power or is there a city/county manager?


----------



## The Straight Dope

The mayor of Chicago has quite the power, and according to wikipedia, the state of Illinois grants him quite more power than mayors and whatnot of anywhere else in the state. The mayor appoints the heads of all the public departments including of course the police.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayor_of_Chicago

_Under Richard M. Daley, the Illinois legislature granted the mayor power to appoint the Chief Executive Officer of the Chicago Public Schools and subordinated the district under the mayor's authority; the district had long been an independent political field._

Also this site says he has a "hard on drugs" stance:

http://www.issues2000.org/IL/Rahm_Emanuel_Drugs.htm

He also kinda has a douche bag face, and he did service for the Israeli military so he was very pro-israel when he was a US congressman. I'm not very fond of the idea that the mayor of Chicago is a guy who possibly cares more for a foreign country than this City. 

Cook county on the other hand passed the legislation for the whole TASC scheme which is a "diversion" program which means that you don't get a felony conviction on your record for the first time you get arrested with a felony substance like coke or heroin. It's basically a slap on the wrist and a night in jail, and you have to pass a drug test for your court date which is something like 2 weeks or a month after your arrest. After this you have to go to a drug school class which is basically sitting through 3 hours of "drugs are bad, mmmkay?". If you manage to stay out of trouble for 2 or 3 years you're eligible for the program again if you happen to get caught. I think this is a step in the right direction towards decriminalization, and having to be off the shit or go on methadone/suboxone for 2 weeks or a month might not be such a bad thing for someone whose really deep into it. Cook County board president Toni Preckwinkle is fully supportive of the program. 

In places like New York state, getting caught with a small amount of shit is only a misdemeanor charge from what I've read, so I think personal consumption charges should still be downgraded from a felony to misdemeanor, IF NOT FULLY DECRIMINALIZED ALTOGETHER.

We also have the draconian asset forfeiture laws at the state and US federal level which means they can straight up take ownership of your car, without you being convicted or even charged of a crime, even if you as the owner are not even in the car, and without a fair trial, if someone happens to have drugs on them while in your car, same goes for your house or apartment where they can literally even take the property away from the landlord. To top it off all proceeds from an auction go right back to the police department. This law is blatantly unconstitutional and more people need to know about this and vote to elect proper candidates into office. So watch out, you just might get carjacked by members of the biggest gang in Chicago: the CPD.


----------



## brutus

^ That shit is ridiculous, especially about the seizure of your car without even doing anything illegal. But Chicago has been corrupt for a long ass time, but it really is a shame to read about shit like that. 

I'm glad the cops here are pretty cool. I have gotten drunk with the police chief of a neighboring town while underage, but he just rides around and drinks in the patrol truck at night. If you get pulled over with drugs, chances are that the charges will get thrown out or either not charged at all, same for drinking and driving. But the cops are starting to crack down on drugs here since the sheriff's son got addicted to OC, his dealer got 40-60 years in prison, so things are personal now.

Do you know if the proceeds from the auctions go to the local police departments or the state? I read an article about police departments pretty much harassing people in hopes of finding drugs so they could seize their shit. If the money goes to the state then the number of drug arrests goes down drastically.


----------



## The Straight Dope

http://www.ij.org/about/3140

90% goes back to the COPS in IL.

Forfeiture laws are written pretty badly in something like 47 of the states AND the federal government.

Even to contest the seizure in court you have to wait 6 months before a court date, and post 10% of the value of the vehicle for "storage fees" and are basically fucked and have no argument at all if the vehicle is on a lien.

And yeah it might actually not be so bad if the cash actually went towards something like improving inner city schools, but it goes to THE COPS. So you know whatever cop pulls this off is gonna get a fat bonus check. 

The legislation basically allows for institutionalized corruption. 

I mean I can understand them doing this to big time drug dealers, which was what the law was passed for originally, like seizing nice ass drug boats and stuff from Tony Montana kinda characters. The proceeds should never go back to the cops the law should enforced in a balanced and impartial way.

http://forfeiturereform.com/tag/asset-forfeiture/

Everyone from the ACLU to Amnesty International is opposed to these laws and supports challenges to them in courts.

Also makes me think about buying a POS 2,300$ car just for the hood, I also know it'd blend in a lot better down there .


----------



## The Straight Dope

Update:

Perhaps the increased presence and aggressiveness of the police with the involvement of the new mayor is not all my in my head after all, I just saw this on the local news tonight:

http://www.nbcchicago.com/blogs/ward-room/chicago-police-rahm-emanuel-garry-mccarthy--137921008.html

So I would recommend staying the fuck out of this area:

http://news.medill.northwestern.edu/chicago/news.aspx?id=185868&terms=schwappach

This is a full crime map of the entire city of Chicago, provided by the Chicago police department, should give you an idea what areas are hot as fuck and to avoid them if you can:

http://gis.chicagopolice.org/


----------



## chinky

also the thing with the seizure law is that its a civil case not a criminal case..so even if you beat the criminal charges thats doesnt matter cause your car is in civil court

and i guess all they have to do is prove there was drugs in it, which the arrest report proves so goodluck beating the case

i had my car seized and tryed gettin it back but i was too late responding cause i was locked up...you have like 45days to respond and post the bail amount to your car but all the bullshti and hassle that goes into it is hard to do in the 45days, especailly if you work or get locked up and then have to figure out lawyers and things like that..plus your lawyer for the case you got prolly wont do the civil case cause thats not his specialty, so then you need a new laywer cause the paperwork and bullshti is impossibe to do by yourself..so thats even more money..it really is a racket, can we citizens arrest the state on RICO charges lol?


----------



## 4x4ledbury

i dont really understand the new us laws but what happened to the land of the free ,the american dream it seems like if im driving in the hood and ive got half a gram of heroin for my own addiction payed for by working in walmart the fuckers will take my car bye bye my trusty steed.
that is a world gone mad the 50 think im up to no good lets pull him up say he is breaking the law and legally take his ride .
then leave him to walk home
i do not really like my country but some things in britian make sense,
laws are quite strict but fair


----------



## puke

4x4 od you live in Chicago??


----------



## chinky

4x4ledbury said:


> i dont really understand the new us laws but what happened to the land of the free ,the american dream it seems like if im driving in the hood and ive got half a gram of heroin for my own addiction payed for by working in walmart the fuckers will take my car bye bye my trusty steed.
> that is a world gone mad the 50 think im up to no good lets pull him up say he is breaking the law and legally take his ride .
> then leave him to walk home
> i do not really like my country but some things in britian make sense,
> laws are quite strict but fair



they are only takin our cars if we get arrested..then cant seize it for no reason..they can only do it if they find you car was used to trasprt a felony amounbt of drugs or in other felony crimes..not because you where in the hood and didnt have no drugs(i think detroit can do this, but they just impound it and you gotta pay to get it back)


----------



## The Straight Dope

http://documentaryheaven.com/ross-kemp-extreme-world-chicago/

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQYb8cRoDb0


Great documetary.


----------



## Natkalia

Chicago PD is really stepping their game up. Ass cop tried told me he was going to put my car in impound because he knew I was out there to cop. Being white in the ghetto means your getting pulled over for sure. Such BS. Anyone else deal with bs like that?


----------



## PhantomPt2

Man I've been noticing mad cops out there too, not only in the hood but all over the fucking place. Gary Mccarthy was the superintendent of Newark, NJ before he came here so he's definitely used to dealing with the dope game.

I've mostly been going too specific and I've gotten fire and crap all in the same area, so it varies. The spot that used to have the red tape with the thin strip across the top was selling supermans the other day and they ended up being garbage, however I was told it got good again. I went a few block northwest and found some foils with white tape and they were fiiiiiya. I have been copping on foot in that area so I really gotta watch my ass. Good luck ya'll.

And straight dope, you're exactly right about east humboldt park becoming gentrified. I lived there most of the past year and it's an odd mix of gangbangers and hipsters. Looks like the wicker park crowd is spreading further out there.


----------



## Johnny blue

Please refrain from not only listing places (which is against the rules) but, also listing what you're getting there. We will be extra cautious in these threads so failure to follow the rules will result in infractions. I realize that Humboldt is huge but, you're pushing it there man.

From page 1

Rules:
-No sourcing
-No specific places. This means streets or descriptions using landmarks.
-*Help us keep these threads open- report questionable posts!!!!* 
-Don't be a complete moron. 
-Of course all BLUA and NASADD guidelines apply here too.


----------



## The Straight Dope

Man this thread is slow, nothing like the OG Chi dope threads :D

So whats the lowdown on the streets?

I always found it interesting reading about stories of people copping dope in the more unusual places outside the west side, I was reading some of the older threads and I remember Crook County mentioning the Simon City Royals, which is a white gang on the northside dealing with drugs and shit. 

But yeah copping outside the hood is not as obvious, and much more secretive.

But come on now gimme some interesting shit to read :D I've been out of the game for the most part lately. I just can't deal with the fucking cops and shit, some of the guys that would meet me outside the hood back in the day are locked up nowadays, a lot of them sold the easy to swallow capsules too, which I don't have a hookup for anymore.


----------



## chinky

again kill this thread.


----------



## SleepingTaper

"This is a full crime map of the entire city of Chicago, provided by the Chicago police department, should give you an idea what areas are hot as fuck and to avoid them if you can:

http://gis.chicagopolice.org/"

Thanks for this. It's interesting to see what is all going down (in a bad way) around the city. Looking around some of the "hot" areas I know of. I am shocked that I found a few PCP arrests on the west side. I guess I didn't think PCP was to common in Chicago. You guys be very careful out there!!!


----------



## chinky

crackheads love gettin wet homie


----------



## nowdubnvr6

pcp is in most major hoods in the u.s. i promise you that


----------



## The Straight Dope

PCP, now that's one drug I've actually never been interested in trying. It's one thing when they try to use propaganda to tell you drugs put holes in your brain, it's another thing when it's scientifically proven fact. But yeah the map shows people have been caught with meth too, which is another substance I've never seen in Chicago. Don't know what people would smoke it out of since I've never seen a meth pipe being sold in a headshop in IL, unlike California.

Oh yeah word of advice, if you absolutely have to go to the hood, one of the best times to do it is probably during rush hour in the afternoon when everyone is getting off work and going home. This time of the day is when the most cars are on the road and you're most likely to blend in with all the other cars, and there are a few people who aren't black making a legitimate commute cutting through the hood on the main streets. I also think more cops might be busy with like civic duties and such like dealing with traffic and car accidents and stuff around this time. Also. though still really small, there is a decent amount of Hispanic people living in these neighborhoods, especially in Humboldt Park where they've got massive Puerto Rican flags hanging over some of the main streets and I guess it doesn't hurt that I'm dark enough to maaaybe pass for Puerto Rican sometimes. No promises though, these areas are still hot as fuck and real easy to get pulled over at if you're white. Even with phone connects I've heard of dealers doing "reverse stings" on their customers if they get caught up. I'm real glad I don't go through withdrawals anymore and become basically forced to put myself through that everyday :D. For the police and government to fuck with someone going through that is just plain inhumane in my opinion.

Stay Safe!!!


----------



## trumandchiave

blue tapes super good and fat as hell


----------



## PhantomPt2

bump this shit. where my Chicago dope fiends at.


----------



## OpiateGuy

PhantomPt2 said:


> bump this shit. where my Chicago dope fiends at.


Copped today from 2 different guys to compare.. Blew a bunch of caps tonight so i only have 5 left (.5 before work tomorrow and 2 throughout the day, .5 before work tuesday and 1.5 throughout the day, .5 before work wednesday then cop atleast 7 after work that day to get me through the week) gota save em to keep the sickness off in the mornings when I have work at 5am M-Sat..  Def gonna have to cop on wednesday after work to have enough to make it through the end of the week.

Tonight was good though, had a lil bit of a nod.. felt good.  Hopefully 1 week from now when I cop a jab I'll be able to nod since hopefuly my tolerance will drop by just using enough to keep the sickness off.

Tolerance is the fucking WORST.


----------



## trumandchiave

headed to the blue tape spot last time i went there was about 45 people waiting in line for the shit, it took an hour to cop. The amount of people were unreal people fighting like there lifes depended on it. cant much blame them the bags r so good a fat that i couldnt even  consider goin anywhere else its right by the no bag spot wow was i happy when i got home dope lasted me two days instead of one hour. they charge so much for a single xanax bar and act like dickheads at the same time


----------



## trumandchiave

o and opiguy try popin a few xanax and klonopins before blasting off  it helps me nod way harder then at the latter end smoke some bud in a blunt and thats a good day


----------



## Johnny blue

trumandchiave said:


> headed to the blue tape spot last time i went there was about 45 people waiting in line for the shit, it took an hour to cop. The amount of people were unreal people fighting like there lifes depended on it. cant much blame them the bags r so good a fat that i couldnt even  consider goin anywhere else its right by the police department bag spot wow was i happy when i got home dope lasted me two days instead of one hour. they charge so much for a single xanax bar and act like dickheads at the same time



Dude don't describe the location at all. This thread is not for finding the best shit in the city. Not only that but, I'm sure the cops would love to know what bags people want and where they are. Especially if they're right near each other. It's no secret that LE view sites like this so you should really think about how you spell shit out.

Seriously guys, we haven't had any real problems in here yet but, these rules are all put in place for a reason. Please use your heads and don't describe locations, at all.


----------



## brutus

trumandchiave said:


> o and opiguy try popin a few xanax and klonopins before blasting off  it helps me nod way harder then at the latter end smoke some bud in a blunt and thats a good day



That's a great way to overdose.


----------



## Johnny blue

wiggi said:


> That's a great way to overdose.



Great point. Trumandchiave is off to a great start in here.


----------



## trumandchiave

i didnt mention any streets or police departments how is that sourcing by saying snip u know how many people have snip in the chi a lot so try and find another reason to be a pain in the ass


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

holy fuck has it been a long time since i have visited bluelight lol. on day 4 of withdrawls. gotta clean out for probation on friday. been doing this since i been in outpatient. and now that I've been out and just have probation once a week, i do the month going hard and then just clean out. kinda sucks but i just fucking love my dope. can't stop, don't really wanna stop. 

just lost my job last week, so that is a bummer. friday needs to come now.

been getting really great bags. and i no what truman is saying. i pull up to the spot, and junkies just fucking fighting over the shit. there is always a line it so crazy, never seen such a busy spot. love the location too, it is perfect! i just can't fucking wait till friday and fucking jam that spike into my arm, i live for that shit. 

i need fucking help lmfao!!! any blue lighters go through this? i need some opinion. i know you gotta want to stop but i just don't want to. i know i should but i just love my smack so much. 

sorry for the rambling...


----------



## OpiateGuy

dubs or sawbucks at the blue tape spot?


----------



## Johnny blue

trumandchiave said:


> i didnt mention any streets or police departments how is that sourcing by saying snip u know how many people have snip in the chi a lot so try and find another reason to be a pain in the ass



No I don't but, you mentioned it for a reason. I'm not gonna research your city so like I said use your fucking head. We have like 4 rules. You can do it.


----------



## trumandchiave

sawbucks dont let them get u, o and blue i guess ur the modern day chinky the main reason i dont post here, im in chitown all day been coppin on the streets for 4 plus years i know were to go u not protecting shit because all the spots i mentioned r already well known by the police in chitown if ur on the streets u should have no problem finding good quality D this will b my last post u cant post shit on here. let the cops read were the spots r they already know its no secret so stop nitpicking at stupid shit i mentioned no specific location just the type of bag which could be anywhere westside northside or southside so i dont see the problem i just see someone that is bored and just wants to type


----------



## trumandchiave

phantom that white tape spot im not sure about went there at 7 am and there was one guy out but no fiends on the block so i just went to my normal. u know who to call if u ever have trouble finding good d stick to the main streets the good spots r usually right off a bus stop or el im caucasian and have no problem in the chi im welcomed wit open arms at any spot its the cops that u have to worry about they know alll the spots


----------



## NewPhone

*glad this thread is back!*

I'm pretty glad that this thread has been resurrected.  I miss the chicago dope scene...  I'm currently living in a southern city and there is nothing but pills here.  I went down to New Orleans and got some dope...  Dope seems much cheaper in Chicago, but I guess that all depends too on who you're getting your dope from and if its some dude cutting it to shit.  I'd be curious to hear how Chicago dope is from anybody who is copping red tapes or best bags.  Those spots used to always have the fire dope when I didn't feel like using my phone connect.  P always had good dope but sometimes you could find some fire on the west side.


----------



## NewPhone

The Straight Dope said:


> Man this thread is slow, nothing like the OG Chi dope threads :D
> 
> So whats the lowdown on the streets?
> 
> I always found it interesting reading about stories of people copping dope in the more unusual places outside the west side, I was reading some of the older threads and I remember Crook County mentioning the Simon City Royals, which is a white gang on the northside dealing with drugs and shit.
> 
> But yeah copping outside the hood is not as obvious, and much more secretive.
> 
> But come on now gimme some interesting shit to read :D I've been out of the game for the most part lately. I just can't deal with the fucking cops and shit, some of the guys that would meet me outside the hood back in the day are locked up nowadays, a lot of them sold the easy to swallow capsules too, which I don't have a hookup for anymore.



Yeah, I had a white dealer that we will call "Cameron" and he was a gay lord.  Old creepy guy, strung out on crack, but his dope was on point.  I had 2 girls on the inside who were shaking up his dope for him and putting way less cut in it than he'd ask them too haha...  One night one of the girls called me and told me that he wanted her to use like 20 dormin for 14 grams and she only used like 5-7 dorms...  one bag knocked my ass out and i woke up like an hour later covered in sweat...  that was the shit.


----------



## cj

^^^
Yea I understand your point but you goota look at it from bluelights point of view. This is a harm reduction site not a where to score drugs site posting dope spots would hurt bluelights credebility with non drug using people. There are plenty of boards that dont care if you pst spots ths jut isnt one of them.


----------



## The Straight Dope

Looks like someone got a few posts deleted, haha.

I took a bit of a cruise, and wow the westside is vast, amazing how big of a chunk of chicago it takes up and many people that aren't black will never go there.

I also found jack shit, I feel like the spots aren't as open and about as they were a few years ago, and goddamn those blue light cameras, talk about a police state.

Oh yeah here's a tip, if you're driving in your car and you're only by yourself you're less likely to get pulled over, having a car packed with pale skinned people, especially if they're all young looking throws up red flags to the cops. Another thing is that cops are not as likely to disrupt the flow of traffic just to pull you over, as in if there's cars in between you and them they're not gonna start cutting through everyone with their lights on, not likely at least. Main things to look out for is when you're pulling onto the main street off a side street, and if the road in the rear of your vehicle is empty they may tail your ass. Making eye contact is also a huge no-no obviously. And also they may be less likely to pull you over if you're heading in the direction of going deeper into the city off the highway, instead of looking like you're rushing your ass to get back on the highway. 

Real subtle things, and in the end it still depends on chance and luck, not to mention how willing you are to stick stuff up your ass.


----------



## PhantomPt2

good pointers, a straight dope. 

What I find a bit amusing that in my time going out west, I have had much worse luck with the police when I've been spotted in a motor vehicle, then when I am walking on foot. Actually, I prefer to cop on foot now because I have NEVER been hassled that way and I have definitely been spotted walking in some obvious dope areas quite a few times. Shit, a few days ago I was on the Ave at about 11pm, not a single white person in sight except me, and had to have been passed by atleast 3-5 cops within a 10 minute span of walking to the bus stop further east. Maybe it's because the cops won't get that $$$ from impounding your car, that is a big part of it I believe. 

Also, I feel like if you are on foot and just walk cool, calm and collected and try not to look to out of place then the cops probably think you're just a regular street dope fiend from the city who is just going to cop a few bags. Instead of some out of place suburbanite who is driving mommy and daddy's car going to pick up a few jabs. Either way.

Also, good pointer on never making eye contact with the police. If you make eye contact it gives off the vibe that you are trying to be aware and alert of your surroundings because you would have a reason to be (i.e. watching out for the police, the dope boys, not being familiar with the area) Just act as natural as possible and that would be your best bet.

And, last but not least, some may not believe this but....... sometimes honesty is the best policy with the boys in blue. They get pissed off real fucking fast when they know you're lying to them and think you think that you can pull a fast one on them. They know why the fuck you're there, and they see people like you every single day. If your shit is not stashed good enough, and there's a good chance of them finding it, might as well tell them what's up in the first place and just be respectful and straight forward. I've heard of more than a few cases of CPD letting people go, shit I've been let go before myself... You can't always count on that though...


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

straight dope, how could you not find anything???? blows my mind.

ugh, on night 6 and i still can't sleep. tonight was pretty difficult as my arms were killing me. oh well, tomorrow is friday and i should be high as all fucking hell by noon  holyfuck i cannot wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## trumandchiave

Yeah  hit that black and gold skull bag spot up man u will love its so flame and yummy


----------



## The Straight Dope

Haha, call me a pussy but I didn't really pull into some of the more obvious trashy looking side streets with the blue cameras. Also I don't know if it's the winter but I didn't see as many Gs hanging out outside.

On one street I even pulled up next to a car with rims on it just parked sitting there and it was just a dude sitting in his car hanging out with his girlfriend I think and he just gave me a look that said "no".

Being honest with the cops? I've heard of that working and I think it can work too, but definitely not with all cops, I've dealt with some reaaalll dicks before. 

Copping on foot huh? I might try that even though that still sketches me a bit, what about public transit like busses and the L? Many cops and dogs on them?

How about things like getting mugged, and whether it's better to walk on main streets or side streets?


----------



## OpiateGuy

So I met my dude at the metra train station on western stop and i copped and was back inside waiting for a train.. dude walks in asking for a quarter and smoking a cig.. Right away I knew this dude was into dope you could jsut sense it.  Anyways, I was like nah man I would but I onnly brought 1 quarter, only have cash on me.  So some lady ends up giving him a quarter and he walks outside and I walked out and was on the phone and mentioned blows and dude was like, yo man i just copped some blows too.  I offered to trade him a sawbuck for sawbuck but dude only copped 1 dub.  Poor guy.  He asked if I banged it or tooted and I told him i just snorted, been doin it for 3 years just like him. Hes like Wow man I can't believe you've never banged it in 3 years, good shit, don't ever do it because this shit is baaaad.

Once again, I've never met a shooter who doesn't regret switching from snorting to banging it.  But yeah, i love this city.. dope is fucking EVERYWHERE.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

in 12 and a half hours i will be headed to probation. i expect to be nodding the fuck out in 15 hours. can hardly contain myself.

update: this is night 7 and i still can't sleep and my head fucking hurts. wish i had more ambien. 12 and a half hours till blast off.


----------



## MemphisX3

from chinky: chinky says his people have got the best dope that they have had in a minute and he also s
says that they had the worst dope in a while a few days ago...OG did you get the good dope



he wants to know if OG got some good dope...he said his folks had sme boo boo and then some fire int he same week and thats odd


----------



## The Straight Dope

Hmm... I'm thinking about getting a cab to get my ass out of the hood after I cop, and parking my car somewhere not too far so as not to pay an outrageous fee, around by UIC.

I was reading a post on another forum, and this dude is saying that it's possible to cop in some of the suburbs/nearby IL cities like Rockford, Aurora, Joliet, Waukegan, etc. I'm kinda curious if it's possible to score dope in Elgin. I know it's definitely possible to get dope in some of the non-sketch parts of Chicago like Logan Square, but if stuff is available in the suburbs that sorta takes the sketch factor out totally, since its reallly rare for me to get pulled over for no goddamn reason. But yeah I definitely know there's some gang activity out here, but the suburban lifestyle is really insular which would make it both harder to find these guys, but less likely to get hassled by the cops at the same time.


----------



## puke

Elgin, really?? A-town or Rockford I could understand but Elgin


----------



## PhantomPt2

The Straight Dope said:


> Hmm... I'm thinking about getting a cab to get my ass out of the hood after I cop, and parking my car somewhere not too far so as not to pay an outrageous fee, around by UIC.
> 
> I was reading a post on another forum, and this dude is saying that it's possible to cop in some of the suburbs/nearby IL cities like Rockford, Aurora, Joliet, Waukegan, etc. I'm kinda curious if it's possible to score dope in Elgin. I know it's definitely possible to get dope in some of the non-sketch parts of Chicago like Logan Square, but if stuff is available in the suburbs that sorta takes the sketch factor out totally, since its reallly rare for me to get pulled over for no goddamn reason. But yeah I definitely know there's some gang activity out here, but the suburban lifestyle is really insular which would make it both harder to find these guys, but less likely to get hassled by the cops at the same time.




Man, if you're thinking about copping dope in the suburbs, venture no further than Maywood. Place is like a mini westside of Chicago and a complete dope town. Joliet, I lived there for a minute and the dope was shitty and overpriced, however I was in treatment with people who were able to get raw from Joliet, never was able to get that though.


Oh yeah, and to answer your question I've also met people who got their dope in Elgin too. So yeah it's out there... not sure how to go about getting a connect though.


----------



## puke

I wouldn't even begin to know where to look in Elgin.


----------



## OpiateGuy

MemphisX3 said:


> from chinky: chinky says his people have got the best dope that they have had in a minute and he also s
> says that they had the worst dope in a while a few days ago...OG did you get the good dope
> 
> 
> 
> he wants to know if OG got some good dope...he said his folks had sme boo boo and then some fire int he same week and thats odd


Yeah, I picked up that fire.. it was fucking great.  He had a new batch tonight too that is fucking fire also.  really happy with this guy's shit lately.  Got about 18 caps left between both batches of fire... I'm set for the weekend and I get sunday and monday off. Fuck yeah.


----------



## maxalfie

Fuck,going by what I have read in your posts here I am packing my bags and leaving the UK and coming to Chicago.


----------



## Johnny blue

From what I've heard you'd do better anywhere in the us then there.


----------



## maxalfie

True, the heroin situation in the UK has been pretty dire for over a year now. 
There are good bits about but nothing like in the past. 
Xmas 2010 there was absolutely nothing available,you couldn't even buy shit gear as we were totally dry. 
You yanks seem to do alright for pretty much every drug it seems so I need to find myself a nice american girl to marry.


----------



## Dark Wizard

I been going to Chicago's Westside since the Mid 1990s and in my opinion Heroin is much more widely available now compared to then. The main difference is back then Cops and Camera's where basically non-existent. It still amazes me till this day how easy it is to score Heroin on the Heroin Highway. If you can't find any Heroin, basically your not trying. 

Now since Cabrini Green Projects where knocked down, all the residents (Section 8 housing/assistant living) where moved out to the Suburbs which in turn significantly increased the availability of Heroin in the suburbs. Evanston and Waukegan have some open air drug markets and other suburbs like Des Plaines, Joliet and Elgin have a lot of small time dealers which only sell to people they know. The big difference between the Suburbs and the Westside is the size of the bags (or capsules) and the discounts offered and because of this the Westside is still my preferred choice even though there's more risk involved. 

Note: The typical person would be amazed how much (High Purity) Heroin is available in Chicago.


----------



## puke

I still find that weird people talking about copping in the burbs. I'm sure its out here but to me it seems like you have to know somebody as opposed to just driving to the store which is the west side.


----------



## OpiateGuy

puke said:


> I still find that weird people talking about copping in the burbs. I'm sure its out here but to me it seems like you have to know somebody as opposed to just driving to the store which is the west side.


Never heard of someone copping heroin randomly off the street in a suburb except Maywood.


----------



## Dark Wizard

Evanston has had a (limited) open-air market for awhile but it's nothing like the Westside. Though it's in a location where it's pretty obvious but the way they operate (serve) is different compared to a typical Westside spot. I've gone there a few times, but stopped going because it's less time consuming for me to drive to the Westside then Evanston. Plus based on it's location, it can be pretty HOT!.

Also, Maywood is part of the Westside.


----------



## PhantomPt2

not sure how you say maywood is part of the west side? Although it's extremely close, you gotta go through oak park and forest park first...


----------



## Dark Wizard

Even though its far West (West of Chicago), it's still considered Chicago's Westside. 

Look it up online. 

Search Google: Maywood Westside of Chicago

I've known a few dealers throughout the years who lived (and sold off the streets) in Maywood and they considered
it part of Chicago's Westside.

Plus you have it backwards it's Hillside, Bellwood, Maywood, Forest Park, Oakpark.

You can take Madison starting in Bellwood and see where it all starts, it gradually progresses downward into the Ghetto.


----------



## PhantomPt2

ha, I've been down madision more than a few times man. thanks though.

and I still fail to see your logic. Not quite sure how it can be considered the westside of Chicago, considering it's not even in the city of Chicago itself....?


----------



## puke

Speaking of Maywood does anybody here ever stop at that KFC right off 290 across from the courthouse. Nicest and safest bathroom to get high in. My George Costanza recommendation.


----------



## Dark Wizard

We aren't comparing Dick sizes here. We are taking about the Westside as a whole. Clearly you don't know people (from those areas) nor do you understand that I'm not talking about. Yes, if you look at a MAP, Maywood isn't technically West(side) Chicago but its considered the West of Chicago which to many is considered part of the Westside. The FACT is it's where the "dealing" begins.


----------



## Dark Wizard

@Puke.

lol, ya I use to meet my "connection" back in the day in the parking lot. If I remember correctly I think they closed that KFC down (or unless they where remodeling) last time I passed by there not to long ago. 

One of my favorite places to met was in Hillside right off of Mannheim. It was great because your nowhere near the "HOT" areas
and you can get right back onto the Highway.


----------



## Johnny blue

I think the distinction here is in the wording. "The west side" says that it's in the city while "on it's west side" in this case means that it borders the west side. At any rate it's probably not worth arguing over.


----------



## Dark Wizard

You hit the nail on the head, Johnny. It's not worth arguing about. I appreciate you being the voice of reasoning. 

Also if anyone is interested on MSNBC (right now 9PM Central Time) there's a MSNBC Undercover Investigation about Rockford's Drug-Trade.


----------



## PhantomPt2

Dark Wizard said:


> @Puke.
> 
> lol, ya I use to meet my "connection" back in the day in the parking lot.
> 
> One of my favorite places to met was in Hillside right off of Mannheim. It was great because your nowhere near the "HOT" areas
> and you can get right back onto the Highway.


 

that area is hot as FUCK bro. good place to catch a case at, I caught my first posession case right in that target parking lot. The hillside pd keeps an eye on that area constantly.


----------



## PhantomPt2

oh yeah my main connect used to be in maywood, went there every single day for a few years. Dude definitely didn't consider maywood the west side because if he was having me meet him in the city he would say "you gon have to come meet me out west"...

no big deal either way. end of that topic.


----------



## Dark Wizard

Just because you got caught there, doesn't make it a HOT area. I use to work in Hillside (for 4 years) and met my connect in the surrounding area and I never once got pulled over around there. It's all about knowing where to meet. I rather meet in Hillside or Bellwood any day of week then going deep in the Westside.

And what does Target have to do with anything with what I said? You clearly have no idea what your talking about and that's why I'm going to end the conversation here, because you seem like the type of person, who always has to be right, when you clearly aren't.

There's no point to ruin this Thread with meaningless comments and comparisons. Each person has there own opinion and experiences. Doesn't mean it's "True" for everyone else.

Just keep in mind, the surrounding area's Police departments don't have nearly as much manpower compared to Chicago PD. It's common sense that any "Drug Area" is going to have a Police presence. It's about being one step head of the PD. That's what separates the major players from the rest.


----------



## RecklessWOT

okay guys let's play nice before someone starts crying.  You have both said end of the topic and let's end it, yet you're still going back and forth.  DW you've only got 12 posts and most of them have been in here bickering about the west side of chicago.  Come on, let's both move on now this is pretty stupid.


----------



## schwiftee

No reason to fight fellas.  Chinky isn't here. 
And be safe.  I read the other day, the D3A is working with the chicago popo in the hottest district.  Let us hope these ghetto fucks stop killing each other...it's bad for business.


----------



## Dark Wizard

Chicago's DEA is suppose to be creating a new task force of 60+ agents that's sole purpose is to target Chicago's drug infested areas. Supposedly there's only two other states in the county that have this special task force. 

Also I'd like to apologize to everyone for the bickering between myself and Phantom. This clearly wasn't my intention. I truly appreciate that bluelight allows us to talk without nearly as many restrictions compared to other sites. I promise not to let "certain" people get to me anymore. Like reckless said "It's Stupid".

This is a excellent thread and I definitely by no means want to ruin it's integrity.


----------



## RecklessWOT

It's cool man, don't worry about it.  No harm done


----------



## fantom13

yeah i have noticed the police presence a little more now that you say that for the past few weeks.  actually i always check 360 before i go done the block to park and wait.  and yep the past 2 time i had to circle cuz of the oversize squad cars..  freaking sucks.  and you know what else fucking sucks.  blue valentine and i got 2 jabs from my boy on friday and we get home and it was cooking up horribly and thick brown residue basically useless.  so i call and text and he said yeah others are complaining too.  it is not his fault he is just the middle man.  but still dude you need to try the dope before giving it out.  on next day he says come thru which we do hooked up 2 free bags but these just seem to be re filtered and cut more cuz they are still clogging.  this is exactally why we need need a back up connect.  i am a good loyal customer and spend lots of cash they least they can do is make up for it.  this has never happened before so i think it is just a bad batch.  i will prob have to cop tmw so i doubt it will be back to the 8/10 that it was.  i told him i would rather have shitty dope and at least be able to blast of then just have it get clogged in the syringe. other then that was a great weekend.


----------



## Dark Wizard

I hate when Dealers don't take responsibility for there own product. Believe me, a majority of the they know exactly what there selling. It's either they tried a new cut, or over cut it (severely). Either way to them they have to get rid of it (no matter what), to re-comp there money and purchase new product. If I was you, I'd ask for a "sample" before purchasing again. It's not fair to you, for him to dump his garbage on you.


----------



## fantom13

dark wizard i have been going to him steady for month consistently.  other people were calling and bitching too.  but they are only out for the $$$ they don't give a shit about us.  we are just white folks paying for their lavish shit....  i mean if people are calling and complaining, take a second figure out what the problem could be and fix it.  not put a band aid i feel like they did on it.  some stuff cut more and clogs up....  god like i said i wish i had back ups.  when i move to the west side forrest park / oak park area im defiantly going to hit the streets and find a good connect so when shit like this happens they will realize i am not that stupide


----------



## puke

What did you end up doing with the rest of the bags just dilute it more or did you end up sniffing them.


----------



## axl blaze

damn, it sucks to get bash. that's why it's always worth to have a back-up plan in your mental rolodex. trust me, I know it sucks, but it's always a bad idea to put all your fortunes in just one connect. have a main guy, and then a guy that you will hit up once a week or two. ANYTHING can and will happen out there. eventually, the Chicago heads DO get caught, it would be horrible to have to start from absolute scratch, ya dig??


----------



## Synner

You guys got it made out there. Greatest sports city on the world.


----------



## Imajunkie

*Herro*

This is my first post here in bluelight. I have been a long time lurker, especially of the old Chicago heroin feed but was always so bummed at how out-dated it was but, alas! It has been resurrected! I keep my use very quiet fron everyone who knows me and there was only one person here who knew I used but he has since left Chicago. He was also the person who used to go cop for me. So when he ended up in the hospital with a horrible abcess I was left with no choice but to begin copping on my own. I was very nervous at first as I am a little white girl and knew the danger of going out to the west side on my own (especially because I have to use the train and go on foot as I have no car). An by danger I mean I am an obvious target for the good Ole cpd. The dealers and well, everyone who is down there, knows exactly what I am after which is the only nice thing about being a white girl on the westside. I now consider the westside of Chicago my second home. I have a plethora of numbers for connects and have never gone home empty handed. There have been a few incidents, I was stopped by the boys in blue twice, once in early fall when an officer asked me to give me the dope I had on me which I obliged and he let me go. The second and most recent time I hadn't copped yet and told him I was just a little lost and trying to find the train station. He was pissed cause he couldn't do anything as I had nothing on me and just drive away without saying anything. I know there are dangers going down by myself and I had a close call with a crazy crack head who threatened all sorts of things but he let me go. I called my dude right after the event and the next time I saw the crack head well let's just say he wasn't lookin so good...this is a long post cause its the middle of the night and I'm high as all hell but I just want to say its nice to have a place to be able to talk about this since, as I said before, I hide it from everyone in my life. 
Funny side note...when I was first trying to figure out where to go to get some blows I watched that Ross Kemp doc someone mentioned previously and just the other day as I was waiting on the platform for the train I met that skinny dude with the long gray pony tail and bright blue eyes who was in the doc. Ha. I chatted with him for a minute but he was high as a kite and I was feeling like shit itching to get home and fix so it was an insignificant conversation but I thought that was pretty funny. Alright ending this post since its so damn long and noone will probably even read it. Ha. Toodles!!

Ps...any ladies in here???


----------



## trumandchiave

As usual headed out in the mourning out west and got them flame skull bags and bulldog bags got some klonopins ready to blast off and chill  o, ima junkie if u need tips on copping pm me im 23 white male i hate always coppin solo so i could hook u up wit my people so u dont get fuckin raped down there if ur a white female and copping on the westside its must b nerve racking


----------



## Dark Wizard

@fantom13
Don't let these "Bastards" take advantage of you. Just because your "White" doesn't mean anything, you still deserve respect. Keep in mind, we are the one's who are keeping alot of these people in business. If there taking advantage of you, there are plenty of other "Dealers" who would love to take there place.

What I do once every 3-6 months, I go out to the Westside and replenish my connections. Last time I went out there, I got (4) phone numbers in about 30mins, each of them wound up being "excellent" & "consistent" hookups. The first thing I do when I pull up to "a spot" is ask for their phone number. By doing this, you normally find out who's in charge (on the block) and then at least you know your dealing with someone with status.

Like Axl said it's always wise to have "Backup Connections" because you never know what can happen on a day to day bases. If you don't, you end up in your situation "taken advantage of" and "no where else to go".


----------



## trumandchiave

If ur gonna decide to score on the westside on a daily basis be prepared to be whooped one time or another till u find a steady place. the best way to do it is if u see people standing on the corner park a half block down and see if anybody buys of them and how much traffic goes down that block fire dope sells itself. so chances if a lot of people r there its usually  decent shit thats my philosophy


----------



## Dark Wizard

I always use Google Earth before hitting a new spot, just so I can get a general idea of the area (its streets) and whats in close proximity, like Highways, Schools, Police Stations, ect.... I've always felt it gives me a little bit of an advantage especially if I need to leave the area with the quickness. 

The most important thing to me is getting a "Phone Number" because then I don't have to go back to the "spot". The fact is the more risk you take, the most of a chance that something bad is going to happen. Nowadays the only reason I go to a "Spot" is to replenish my "connections" and try new Shit. Other then that I always wind up going back to the guys who deliver.


----------



## Imajunkie

It's the most bullshit 'holiday' of them all (of you can even call it a holiday). Man I wish I had a boyfriend who would gift me a jab or two for v-day. Then I would love thus day! ::wishfulthinking::


----------



## Imajunkie

Wow typos. Whoopsies! ?


----------



## rocknroll702

how does a heroin addict in chicago generaly pay for their addiction?  stealing/robbing/shooting?


----------



## puke

yea it is the most bs holiday. my folks are trying to get me to go out to dinner with them and thats the last place a single man wants to be. RockNRoll If you're serious and not being a dick most people I know are functioning addicts with a few exceptions.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

well no one out at my usual spot, and other spot was waiting since 7am to get their blows so i just got some rocks. then i tried a new spot i heard of a long time ago. foils in caution tape, but it says "kitchen smart move". they are foils. brown powder. i will give an update in about an hour when i bang some. for now, smoking some crack!

update: just shot a half bag. shit is good, not as good as i was hopping for b i have been getting spoiled. these are on par with the bulldogs, so they are great blows and in another very convenient spot. chi towns got the fire! i can't miss.


----------



## fantom13

yeah i am moving to forrest park and harlem and 290 in 2 weeks so i will be able to hit the streets more.  its just all clogged up shit you need to dilute it more..



Dark Wizard said:


> @fantom13
> Don't let these "Bastards" take advantage of you. Just because your "White" doesn't mean anything, you still deserve respect. Keep in mind, we are the one's who are keeping alot of these people in business. If there taking advantage of you, there are plenty of other "Dealers" who would love to take there place.
> 
> What I do once every 3-6 months, I go out to the Westside and replenish my connections. Last time I went out there, I got (4) phone numbers in about 30mins, each of them wound up being "excellent" & "consistent" hookups. The first thing I do when I pull up to "a spot" is ask for their phone number. By doing this, you normally find out who's in charge (on the block) and then at least you know your dealing with someone with status.
> 
> Like Axl said it's always wise to have "Backup Connections" because you never know what can happen on a day to day bases. If you don't, you end up in your situation "taken advantage of" and "no where else to go".


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

fantom i have had shit like that. some pointers. one, if its all surupy right away before you add heat, just try adding a little heat, like stop heating it when it start bubbling. some stuff will thickin if heated too long. otherwise, just heat, add more water, heat again, add more water, etc. only had a few times with this problem. and one of the times it was some of the best dope i ever had, it was just poorly cut. stuff i got now i don't even need to heat up.


----------



## axl blaze

rocknroll702 said:


> how does a heroin addict in chicago generaly pay for their addiction?  stealing/robbing/shooting?



the most of us are easily able to finance our habit VIA the hidden first-born children ring of most major cities. all we have to do is about once a month steal a first-born baby from within the clutches of its parents, and then drive to the West Side and sell off said first-born children. there is a HUGE market for this, and it can pay up to 10k a month! this is how most of us operate in my experiences...


----------



## RecklessWOT

rocknroll702 said:


> how does a heroin addict in chicago generaly pay for their addiction?  stealing/robbing/shooting?



Definitely shooting.  They just start shooting everything till money starts falling out of people's pockets like in GTA.  Sometimes dope even just appears if you just start firing away into a crowd.


----------



## Johnny blue

Haha


----------



## PhantomPt2

even though I mostly stick to cold blooded murder to support my habit, sometimes I throw a little bit of rape in there for good measure too.


----------



## Imajunkie

Yea...personally, to support my habit I choose to rob banks on a daily basis for about a month on/month off type deal. Than when I'm bored of that I start shooting things. Alley rats, people, dogs, small children..anything really. It's quite easy to support a habit out here in chi town as long as there are banks and ya got a gun!


----------



## Dark Wizard

Oo ya, it's how we all roll in the Chi. Our modo is "Shoot first, as questions later"...

Personally, I'm real big into capturing "stray animals" off the street's of the Westside and selling them as legit "pure-breed" animals to the White people in the suburbs. It really is a "Cash Cow", if you know what I mean. 

LOL....


----------



## puke

Although when I was younger I use to steal cartons of smokes and sell them when driving through the hood. Homeboys love Newports for some reason.


----------



## Imajunkie

Haha...white people will buy anything if you put a fancy label on it.


----------



## Dark Wizard

fantom13 said:


> yeah i am moving to forrest park and harlem and 290 in 2 weeks so i will be able to hit the streets more.  its just all clogged up shit you need to dilute it more..



Man, your moving near all the good spots. You should have no problem finding a new connection. But until then....

I suggest:

Use a little more water then usual.
Then make sure to use the plunger (or something similar) to stir the H into the water, very good.
Then add heat, stop, then stir, then add heat, stop and stir.
Then add a little bit more water.
Then use three small (balled) cotton filters (place one at a time) and rotate between them.

Typically what happens, the cotton is what gets all grimy and prevents proper suck-age.


----------



## Welderman

RecklessWOT said:


> Definitely shooting.  They just start shooting everything till money starts falling out of people's pockets like in GTA.  Sometimes dope even just appears if you just start firing away into a crowd.


This is how we roll over in the D.


----------



## puke

Anybody ever have the balls to watch a spot, figure out their hiding spot and jack their shit?


----------



## Dark Wizard

puke said:


> Anybody ever have the balls to watch a spot, figure out their hiding spot and jack their shit?



I only know one person (over the years), who actually did that and got away with it. 

What he did, is met them in the ally, he then watched them walk half way down (the ally) and stick there hand under a bush (which was next to a fence).

After getting his, he pulled around the corner. Waited until the close was clear, ran up to the bush and found a brown bag which was a quarter filled with blows. He grabbed it and took off. Nobody even saw him do it.... 

I would never have enough balls to do something like that. I believe in Karma, "What Goes Around, Comes Around". 

Overall, it's just a bad idea. Just like....

I know a few people who get there Drug Dealers use to dealing with them daily, then in time the Dealer becomes less accustomed to counting the money on the spot. They then order 3 jabs and give the Dealer a wad of just singles, fives and a twenty dollar bill on the top. Then they then roll up, exchange and take off and never go back to the Dealer again. 

I think this is terrible, because it ruins the trust of the Dealer for everyone else. Especially when that Dealer has been taking care of you consistently with good product. There's no reason in my mind, to do that to someone. No matter how desperate you are.


----------



## puke

I never would try it. The reason I ask is because I've had dreams of stumbling upon peoples stash and then did it. I did a few time in my teens pull up to spots in the passenger seat and when the guy would lean in the car with the bags pretend I didn't have the money ready and while he was looking around smack his hand so bags would fall then we'd speed off. Good thing this is 12-13 years ago so most those dudes are probably in jail or dead at least for my sake I hope so.


----------



## Imajunkie

puke said:


> Anybody ever have the balls to watch a spot, figure out their hiding spot and jack their shit?


I would never ever dream of this. Ever. Unless o course I had a death wish. They got dudes watching all over the place...bad idea for sure. But wouldn't it be oh so nice??


----------



## PhantomPt2

hah that reminds me of this time I was at the tip and told dude I wanted 4 blows and then he goes off to get it from the stash spot (partially under the wheel of a car) and as I'm waiting I walk a little bit further down and stand and wait, another dude pops outta nowhere and was like "if I was you I wouldn't stand there, it's bad for your health" and then i noticed the car right in front of me has some shit stashed right by it too. but yeah that shit takes balls. I wonder how many people have been either severely beaten or murdered trying to do come up on a stash.


----------



## Dark Wizard

One of my old connections, started using and got real bad into addiction. So he decided to go pick up his "H" like he did every morning from his "Boss"... but instead of taking his prepackage bag, he took everything that was there (totaling thousands) when his "Boss" was in the other room on the Phone. Lets just say, I remember him calling me and telling me what he did. I then ran into his "Boss" a couple days later and was told he disappeared and that nobodies seen him. Since then the guy stopped calling me and I've never (ever) heard from him again. 

This guy called me pretty much daily for 2 years straight and it suddenly just stopped. So I've pretty much concluded something must of happened. It's so "Sad" because the guy was a good man.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

k hear are some pics of the dope i got today.


exif data


----------



## PhantomPt2

RidingtheBrownline said:


> k hear are some pics of the dope i got today.
> 
> 
> see below
> 
> 
> in that very last pic, is that the dope in the rig or is that blood? shit looks dark as fuck. also how many bags are in that shot?
> 
> also, nice pajamas. i know pj's are my favorite clothing to get high in.


----------



## Johnny blue

Hey riding those photos contained exif data so I edited your post. I've cleaned a few of the better ones and will post without the exif data in a minute just bear with me. Exif data can be used to track your location if you didn't know


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










Ok there you go. In the future we have a link to an exif remover in the guidelines thread.


----------



## Imajunkie

PhantomPt2 said:


> in that very last pic, is that the dope in the rig or is that blood? shit looks dark as fuck. also how many bags are in that shot?



I'm wondering the same...


----------



## puke

Forget the needle, I like his PJ pants. Are those fish or guns??


----------



## Welderman

puke said:


> Forget the needle, I like his PJ pants. Are those fish or guns??


Look like fish to me, guns would be sweet though.

That rig looks like it is at maximum capacity.


----------



## trumandchiave

man i love mixing klonopins wit diesel and some dank so blasted  skulls and bulldogs r the best hands down


----------



## puke

There was just a small heroin bust here in Carol Stream, I guess there are little spots in the burbs.


----------



## rocknroll702

umm what is skulls and bulldogs??


----------



## Imajunkie

rocknroll702 said:


> umm what is skulls and bulldogs??



Are your questions serious? Jesus Christ. Everyone knows a skull is the part of an animal which encases the brain and is generally located in the 'head' portion of the animal. A bulldog is a breed of canine. There are many different types of bulldogs: English bulldogs, French bulldogs and so forth. Hope this answers your question!


----------



## puke

I don't even know why dudes in here, hes from Vegas.


----------



## Johnny blue

rocknroll702 said:


> umm what is skulls and bulldogs??



They're stamp names man.


----------



## Dark Wizard

and not Postage Stamps. lol.. it means a plastic "squared" baggie of H. They typically have a Print of some type on them like Skulls & Bulldogs....


----------



## Dark Wizard

puke said:


> There was just a small heroin bust here in Carol Stream, I guess there are little spots in the burbs.



It's a lot more wide spread then I think the average "user" even realizes. There's a ton of money to be made in the Suburbs. The closer and easier it is to "score" the more of the chance a local "user" will come back. I know quit a few "users" who refuse to go down West and rather purchase it locally (even though its smaller, with minimum deals), because of the "comfort factor" of living in the area and the sheer convenience.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

thanks johnny blue for helping me out with the pics. i wasn't sure how to get them to that format. i l will look at the guidelines.

as for the questions1
1. they are fish on the pjs
2. only one bag in the rig, and no blood at all, they are just dark a fuck. and mighty good too. i just shot a half bag and poured half my milkshake on my mac book . luckily it was mostly on the touchpad and just a  little by the space bar.


----------



## Dark Wizard

Based on the pictures they look pretty similar to one's I've scored not to long ago. The H was "Fire" and "Huge" compared to the average spot. 



RidingtheBrownline said:


> thanks johnny blue for helping me out with the pics. i wasn't sure how to get them to that format. i l will look at the guidelines.
> 
> as for the questions1
> 1. they are fish on the pjs
> 2. only one bag in the rig, and no blood at all, they are just dark a fuck. and mighty good too. i just shot a half bag and poured half my milkshake on my mac book . luckily it was mostly on the touchpad and just a  little by the space bar.


----------



## Johnny blue

RidingtheBrownline said:


> thanks johnny blue for helping me out with the pics. i wasn't sure how to get them to that format. i l will look at the guidelines.
> 
> as for the questions1
> 1. they are fish on the pjs
> 2. only one bag in the rig, and no blood at all, they are just dark a fuck. and mighty good too. i just shot a half bag and poured half my milkshake on my mac book . luckily it was mostly on the touchpad and just a  little by the space bar.



No problem man. To post an image just type this- [IMG] image url here [/IMG]. I use imageshack and the url that you want is usually called the "direct" one. Be sure to remove the exif data so that no one can tell where you were when you took the picture using this site which is linked in "The New NASADD Guidelines" thread if you forget it. 

If anyone needs any help posting something just ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## bagochina

i just wonder what the dope is like out there.  i would bet it has dropped alot in solid strength since the mid to late 90's.  i couldnt even tell you the last time i did dope in chicago, well i could and it was about 2 yrs ago and i went to a street spot, one of the same ones i started going to in like 95 and it was still running like clockwork.  but i think the dope has dropped overall and is still popular.


----------



## puke

Here, check this out:
http://www.chicagogangs.org/index.php?pr=Chicago_Gangs


----------



## Dark Wizard

bagochina said:


> i just wonder what the dope is like out there.  i would bet it has dropped alot in solid strength since the mid to late 90's.  i couldnt even tell you the last time i did dope in chicago, well i could and it was about 2 yrs ago and i went to a street spot, one of the same ones i started going to in like 95 and it was still running like clockwork.  but i think the dope has dropped overall and is still popular.



I been going out West since the Mid 1990s and in all honesty it's about the same (if not better, at times). One big difference nowadays there's a lot more "Spots" to choose from that have high "quality" product. Also there are definitely more deals for Jabs (or stacks). Plus with the inception of cheap Cell Phones plans, there not constantly "losing service" and "changing numbers" like they did back in the day. It use to be a chore (in itself) just keeping consistent daily contact. What use to happen all a time, I'd use someone else for a week and try to get a hold of someone else (the following week) and the phone would be disconnected. So I would have to drive over to the "spot" just to get the new phone number. It was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Dark Wizard

puke said:


> Here, check this out:
> http://www.chicagogangs.org/index.php?pr=Chicago_Gangs



I love that "Site". It lists all the street gangs turf throughout the Chicago-land area. I typically seem to deal with a lot of Traveling Vice Lords.


----------



## chinky

on the topic of open air dope in the suburbs

yall dont remember the big bust in robbins almost exactly a year ago?
http://www.suntimes.com/photos/galleries/3718287-417/big-southland-heroin-rings-busted.html

there was even a bl member who got caught up in it


----------



## Imajunkie

Wooooweeee !!  Just got some fire. I've been going through this dude pretty much since I started coppin on my own. I originally got his number when he was wotking a spot that had white tapes (that was some bomb shit!). That spot was being watched hard by the popo and I think it may have been shit down...anyways, he started havin me meet him at another spot about a month ago. Much to my dismay, the new dope he was selling me, though still good, was not the fire I had been getting. But I like this dude and he has always looked out for me (took care of that crackhead who gave me a hard time I talked about in my first post) and gives me semi-decent deals so I have still continued going through him (but didn't give him ALL my business. He even gave me portions of g's of "raw" for a great price a couple of times which was awesome. Anyways, the past week and a half his product became close to shit. I bought this shit-dope from him twice in fairly considerable amounts and was not pleased. Well, about 2 days ago I hit him up and told him my concerns and he said that he had a new batch that was a lot better and would give me a sample if I'd like to try out and of I liked it I could come back later and buy from him. I got the sample yesterday and it was much much better (got a good rush/high off only one bag whereas the 'shit-dope' took me at least 5 to produce a similar effect) so I went back later and got some more. Well I hit him up a little bit ago as he said he had some good shit again today. Got 6 off him and just banged 2 and wowzas!!! Some of the best I've had in a while. It also cooked up real nice. Dissolved right into the water with barely any heat creating a lovely shade of gold. I'm so fucking high right now I honestly am not even sure what I have written. Ha. So sorry if this post is long/doesn't make any sense. I'm fuckkkkeeeddd up and very happy about it . I've literally been writing this for like half an hour cause I keep nodding off. Ha. Sorry kinds pointless post. I just wanted to share my happy high with y'all


----------



## Imajunkie

Holy shit I'm so sorry that was so long...literally was just a nodding ramble.


----------



## fantom13

chinky you are back...  man i held off not copping today and ddid then last i could do tonight.  i have 3 for the morning but i have been missing and not hitting super clean.  so thinking about making a run to meet my boy on the sound side but a nother part of me is like man me and blue valentine and are going to meet up after work, hook up and blast off.  so i think i have to have will power and not do it.  and yeah when i move closer to the city i hope to find a few open air spots and get some more numbers.  man people at work are like man whats wrong with your hand, its red and swollen.  i said i was working on some artwork and had a few beer hence the poor craftsmanship.  well hope you all have a good weekend starting tmw i know me and BV for sure will....

8(


----------



## chinky

are you in love or is she still suckin and fuckin the dboy and yall are gettin free dope?

cause you cant make one post without mentioning blue..


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Yea whats the lowdown on this shit allready?


----------



## sl1p609

can i post a pic of what i have here, cus i have questions its my 3rd batch and I live in Costa Rica


----------



## maxalfie

Why don't some of your Chicago dealers come over to the UK for a holiday? 
They would make an absolute killing if their gear is as good as you all say it is.


----------



## maxalfie

^^ Scrub that idea. I will bring a UK contingent of Bluelight users over for a tour of Chicagos heroin hot-spots.


----------



## maxalfie

puke said:


> Here, check this out:
> http://www.chicagogangs.org/index.php?pr=Chicago_Gangs


I had a look at this site and I couldn't believe that there is a gang on there called 'Almighty Gaylords'.
You wouldn't want to be caught with your trousers down by them. 
I take it their colour is pink and they carry their guns in Louis Vitton handbags.


----------



## Johnny blue

Lol. Ya some of these gangs have some pretty cheesy names. If they weren't notorious killers and drug dealers they'd probably have a tough time recruiting.


----------



## OpiateGuy

maxalfie said:


> I had a look at this site and I couldn't believe that there is a gang on there called 'Almighty Gaylords'.
> You wouldn't want to be caught with your trousers down by them.
> I take it their colour is pink and they carry their guns in Louis Vitton handbags.


Gaylords were pretty hard from what i heard about em.. they went to war with LKs and shit so i doubt youd say shit if you were in front of em.. They still active in a couple spots


----------



## Dark Wizard

maxalfie said:


> I had a look at this site and I couldn't believe that there is a gang on there called 'Almighty Gaylords'.
> You wouldn't want to be caught with your trousers down by them.
> I take it their colour is pink and they carry their guns in Louis Vitton handbags.



The Gaylords where a pretty "powerful" gang which started on the "Northside" back in the 1950s through the 1970s. They where the biggest "White" gang in Chicago. Though there is "Gay" in there title, doesn't mean there literally "Gay". I definitely wouldn't of messed with them.... They where pretty hardcore. Also there colors where Black and Light Blue (or Grey, or Brown) depending on there location throughout the City.

"snip" - Don't want to be offensive to anyone.


----------



## Dark Wizard

I was watching Fox News this morning and they had a segment about the "Heroin Highway" and it really pissed me off because the only time you hear about this is when these (dumbass) kids from Naperville either OD or get busted by the PD or there Parents. Then there Rich Snobby Parents get involved blaming everyone else but there "Kids". Nobody forced them to go out "West", they made the decision themselves. Then these "Kids" go on TV and have the balls to blame the Westside for there addiction. Which in turns brings "Heat" to everyone else because they don't know what the hell there doing. 

The "Westside" has been like this since at least the early 1980s and has simply become the way of life out there. I've know gang affiliated "Families" that have passed down "Drug Dealing" from generation to generation like a "Family Business". To many, it's the only way of life they've ever known. Yes, I understand it's "ethnically wrong" but what do you expect people to do when they can't find work? This is the way life is in the "Westside" and the fact that "dumbass" Naperville Kids have to draw "attention and heat" to them (and us) is absolute bullshit.

The fact is if a person can't take responsibility for there own actions, then don't go out "West".


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Dark Wizard said:


> No offense but It's a little childish to refer the name "Gaylord" to "Gays". There are plenty of people with that Last Name, or even as there First Name.



I would literally slap my parents if they named me Gaylord........


----------



## Johnny blue

Dark Wizard said:


> The Gaylords where a pretty "powerful" gang which started on the "Northside" back in the 1950s through the 1970s. They where the biggest "White" gang in Chicago. Though there is "Gay" in there title, doesn't mean there literally "Gay". I definitely wouldn't of messed with them.... They where pretty hardcore. Also there colors where Black and Light Blue (or Grey, or Brown) depending on there location throughout the City.
> 
> No offense but It's a little childish to refer the name "Gaylord" to "Gays". There are plenty of people with that Last Name, or even as there First Name.



I think that you might be taking this one a little too seriously. It's a tough street gang named the Almighty  Gaylords FFS. That wouldn't happen nowadays for a reason. I mean let's face it man some of these gangs have ridiculous names but that one definitely takes the prize.


----------



## fantom13

dude we are good friends.  i love hanging with her....  you jeouous?   she is a cool girl with a great personality and we connect.  that is all man.  yeah we hang on the weekends and have a blast together...  thats all brother.  she ain't my girlfriend or anything we are just dope buddies...



chinky said:


> are you in love or is she still suckin and fuckin the dboy and yall are gettin free dope?
> 
> cause you cant make one post without mentioning blue..


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I dont personally give a fuck about what yall do i'm just wondering why she's not posting anymore. It's not like she's clean right? I'm glad we atleast get updates on people we've interacted with, it just seems shady she never comments anymore.


----------



## Dark Wizard

Johnny blue said:


> I think that you might be taking this one a little too seriously. It's a tough street gang named the Almighty  Gaylords FFS. That wouldn't happen nowadays for a reason. I mean let's face it man some of these gangs have ridiculous names but that one definitely takes the prize.



Oo believe me, I know exactly what you mean. In general, it is a ridiculous name (nowadays) but a person has to remember back then, it was in and the norm. My uncle (back in the day) was part of the "Pink Panthers". He use to associate with the "Gaylords". That's what was "Cool" back then. That's the only point I was trying to make. These street gangs where started 60 years ago. Times have changed.... The fact is just because there's "Gay" in the name doesn't mean there into "Pink" and are part of the Gay parade.

Note: The "Gaylords" still exist to this day. Take a look at the Mexican street gangs, there's many popular gangs that have very unorthodox names. Like the "Latin Lovers", "Insane Latin Jivers"... ect...


----------



## Dark Wizard

nowdubnvr6 said:


> I would literally slap my parents if they named me Gaylord........



LOL, now that I would definitely agree with. You might as well automatically "Home School" your Child if it's named Gaylord. Especially nowadays "Kids" are ruthless. 

I guess it was a popular name in the late 1800s, to the early 1900s. 

According to a 1990 census:
Gaylord is a somewhat popular first name for men (#1141 out of 1220) and an even more popular surname or last name for all people (#4337 out of 88799). (1990 U.S. Census)


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

i find the news stories on h pretty funny. its just an advertisement really/ " Hey its really pure, CHEAP, and easy to get. and did we mention it is CHEAP and just a short drive away, wand the high is really great"? lulz. and it aint no sweat on the heat thing cuz they always mention K town which i avoid entirely. actually one of my old buddies was on fox on a heroin story in 09.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

RidingtheBrownline said:


> i find the news stories on h pretty funny. its just an advertisement really/ " Hey its really pure, CHEAP, and easy to get. and did we mention it is CHEAP and just a short drive away, wand the high is really great"? lulz. and it aint no sweat on the heat thing cuz they always mention K town which i avoid entirely. actually one of my old buddies was on fox on a heroin story in 09.



Thats how i like to make the news.


----------



## puke

Oooooooh snaap, I'm jealous



fantom13 said:


> dude we are good friends.  i love hanging with her....  you jeouous?   she is a cool girl with a great personality and we connect.  that is all man.  yeah we hang on the weekends and have a blast together...  thats all brother.  she ain't my girlfriend or anything we are just dope buddies...


----------



## Dark Wizard

RidingtheBrownline said:


> i find the news stories on h pretty funny. its just an advertisement really/ " Hey its really pure, CHEAP, and easy to get. and did we mention it is CHEAP and just a short drive away, wand the high is really great"? lulz. and it aint no sweat on the heat thing cuz they always mention K town which i avoid entirely. actually one of my old buddies was on fox on a heroin story in 09.



It's a total "advertisement" and like you said they mention numerous times throughout the report "How Cheap and Easy It Is" then they wonder why so many "Kids" are doing it... and they never seem to mention how dangerous the "Westside" can be and what kind of risks are involved. The so called "expert" they had on today said "Parents, make sure to hide your prescriptions" instead of "describing the signs of abuse and what preventive measures to take". It's a complete joke..... and they showed the wrong "Highway" as the "Heroin Highway".


----------



## PhantomPt2

I was laughing haha, I saw something about it on CLTV this morning and they said "one hit of heroin costs $10 and it is called a Jab" lol, think they would atleast get their knowledge straight.

some noob 16 year old from naperville is going to drive out west and ask some dude working the tip for a jab and then hand them 10 dollars and be in a world of trouble lol.
"


----------



## bagochina

all according to plan.

rubs hands together.


----------



## Dark Wizard

PhantomPt2 said:


> I was laughing haha, I saw something about it on CLTV this morning and they said "one hit of heroin costs $10 and it is called a Jab" lol, think they would atleast get their knowledge straight.
> Some noob 16 year old from naperville is going to drive out west and ask some dude working the tip for a jab and then hand them 10 dollars and be in a world of trouble lol.
> "



It amazes me how clueless the Media and even the PD are, even after all these years. I would figure by now that they would at least have there facts straight. All I can say I wouldn't want to be the "Kid" who goes down with $10 bucks and asks for a "Jab".... It's not going to be a pretty site. I can see the headlines now "Naperville "Kid" KILLED asking for a $10 dollar Jab". lol


----------



## Imajunkie

Shit I just went to cop, only had enough for one and when that happens I tend to hit the hood and check out something new. Well got off the train and they were cops everywhere. I made it half a block Before I decided to turn around and go back to the train. Got 2 loose squares from the dude outside te station and headed to the platform I see 2 plain clothes cops patting down 2 white dudes. Luckily the train came real quick and I was outta there while the dudes were still getting searched. This west side game is getting harder and harder  good thing I got my trusty phone connect and he don't mind selling me just one. I feel bad tho...o well.


----------



## chinky

fantom13 said:


> dude we are good friends.  i love hanging with her....  you jeouous?   she is a cool girl with a great personality and we connect.  that is all man.  yeah we hang on the weekends and have a blast together...  thats all brother.  she ain't my girlfriend or anything we are just dope buddies...



lol yeah thats it im jealous..

hahaha


----------



## Imajunkie

So...phone connect was a no-go and I decided to go back to the west side. It was like 10pm when I got there. Normally I would never go out that late but last night I got so fucked up off those blows I got from my guy that I woke up at 7pm thinking it was 7am. Ha! Anyways...it was still hot out there but seemed a little better. I headed towards a spot I had gotten some fire at about 2 weeks ago not hoping for much (I thought the spot was shut down cause last 2 times I went there was nobody in sight). Ran into a really nice lady who is "security" for the spot whom I had met last time and she told me they were waiting for some. While waiting and talking with her I asked her why it was dead the last few times I tried to come cop and she told me some dumb white boy ended up ODing around the corner in the basement of an empty apartment building. Apparently he couldn't wait I get home and decided to go into a random building in the hood to fix. Why would anyone do that? I mean even I I'm sick I can at least wait till I get home or at least wait 15-20 minutes till you're in a better neighborhood. People like hat fuck shit up for the spots and us who like to be able to get our fire and aren't stupid enough to fix in the hood. I was happy I got my blow and got home safely. Real happy considering how late it was! They got real good shit I'm glad they're up and running again.


----------



## Johnny blue

Ya man what an asshole. I bet he planned on dying there too.


----------



## Dark Wizard

I've known so many people throughout the years that "Score" and go right around the corner from the "Spot" and Shoot-up or Smoke Rocks. I've never been able to comprehend why a person would even consider doing this. Even if a person is that "Sick", at least wait until you get out of "The Hood". My Number #1 Rule has always been "Wait until you get Home" because your adding additional risk to an already risky situation (or process). 
and....
I hate how nobody ever thinks about how there actions, effect others. That "white boy" had absolutely no business staying around there and in a way he deserved what happened to him. I do have to say I would never have enough balls to go into a random abandoned house in the "Ghetto". 

@Imajunkie
Please be careful around there at Night. It can be a very unforgiving place if you just happen to stumble upon the wrong person. As we all know as soon as the sun sets, the entire dynamic of the Westside changes and all the low life scumbags come out and play. The only times (in 13yrs) I've ever been "Jacked" was at Night going to the "Spot". It's no fun when a Gun is pointed at your Face. Unfortunately, it's just a matter of time if you keep going at "Night", especially on foot.    

Note: "The Squeeze" is on today at 1PM on MSNBC. For all those who want to be "Westside Riders".... lol


----------



## puke

Too specific


----------



## LiLCv2

I dunno how all of yall always seem to get harassed by da police out west, i used to walk no specicic street names.


----------



## Dark Wizard

On the "The Squeeze" (on MSNBC) they showed what was called "The Blue Store" which was located on the Westside, where a person was able to go into the store and purchase Weed, Heroin, Crack, PCP and Pills.... The area looked so familiar, I know I've definitely seen that particular "Store" before. Unfortunately they covered up any "easy" identification of the building.


----------



## trumandchiave

dude ive been to that exact store they got gaaar bage (jersey accent) if u cant name the intersection then ur a rookie when it comes to the streets, chances r if it was on the squeeze its shut down or u just gonna get ripped.


----------



## Dark Wizard

@trumandchiave
We both know you haven't been to that store (that episode was from 2010). I can tell by the way your talking because you would know if it's been closed down or not.... Plus you need to be from the area or know someone to take you in there. So don't try to act like a "Big Shot", when you aren't. I been going to the  "Westside" when you where probably entering 3rd Grade.

I just couldn't tell where that "Store" location was (on TV) because they blocked out any unique identification features. There's a bunch of "Stores" that look exactly like that "Store" on the 'Westside". 

We all know that the "Westside" is constantly changing, it's impossible to know every single "Spot" or "Dope House"... unless you live or come from that area. The "Westside" is a BIG PLACE.


----------



## Imajunkie

I have a weird question: does anyone else get hiccups real bad when they use? It used to happen to me practically every time I did dilaudid and happens occasionally now when I do dope. Just wondering if it happens to anyone else.


----------



## puke

I don't but I could see it happening. I like the warm feeling I get in my stomach when I sniff


----------



## Dark Wizard

Imajunkie said:


> I have a weird question: does anyone else get hiccups real bad when they use? It used to happen to me practically every time I did dilaudid and happens occasionally now when I do dope. Just wondering if it happens to anyone else.



No, I've never had Hiccups on opiates nor have I ever heard of anyone else (atleast who I know). The only time I get hiccups (in general) is when I eat Pretzels, every single time.... lol... Are you eating or drinking anything before or after using? Have you ever had any problems with heartburn (or acid reflux)?


----------



## schwiftee

There was a crew in the E Humboldt park area that would sell out of a liquor store when it was really cold but otherwise would sell right out in front, sitting on crates.  It was a drug drive though (It's where 3 main streets converge) They may still be there but it's been a few years since I passed by that location.  It was right before they put up a 'blue light' camera.  Those really work well 8)


----------



## Dark Wizard

puke said:


> I don't but I could see it happening. I like the warm feeling I get in my stomach when I sniff



Snorting "H" use to trigger my Asthma so bad, that's why I had to go to "Shooting". It sucks when you can't breathe.... It's actually what started my Asthma, in the first place.


----------



## Dark Wizard

schwiftee said:


> There was a crew in the E Humboldt park area that would sell out of a liquor store when it was really cold but otherwise would sell right out in front, sitting on crates.  It was a drug drive though (It's where 3 main streets converge) They may still be there but it's been a few years since I passed by that location.  It was right before they put up a 'blue light' camera.  Those really work well 8)



Definitely, I've know a few "Stores/Fast Food Restaurants" that act like a Drive-Thru Service. The big difference with this "Store" is that it was setup for a customer to come inside and pickup there product basically off the shelf.

Note: Those camera's I heard can "Zoom" up to 8 blocks away.


----------



## puke

Those cameras are a trip. When those first came out they looked like they were from the future.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Imajunkie said:


> I have a weird question: does anyone else get hiccups real bad when they use? It used to happen to me practically every time I did dilaudid and happens occasionally now when I do dope. Just wondering if it happens to anyone else.



pretty much everytime i do dope/oxy i get hiccups i was wondering if i was the only one too.


----------



## schwiftee

Dark Wizard said:


> Definitely, I've know a few "Stores/Fast Food Restaurants" that act like a Drive-Thru Service. The big difference with this "Store" is that it was setup for a customer to come inside and pickup there product basically off the shelf.
> 
> Note: Those camera's I heard can "Zoom" up to 8 blocks away.



yeah, but how often is someone manning one of those cameras?  not often I would think.  However, someone on here said they can tap into a camera from a squad car which is abit worrisome.

lmao at buying it off the shelf; that's pretty sweet.  I haven't run into anything like that yet.


----------



## LiLCv2

the bluelight camera's aren't used too much, they're mainly for monitoring hot-spots and for shootings... however if the jump out boys wanna be dicks they can park in their cars and control any camera.


----------



## Imajunkie

Good im glad I'm not the only one. Ha. And dark wizard, no I've never had any issues like that. It happened all the time with dilaudid but the other day after bangin I got them real bad and it reminded me. So annoying. Like my body convulses every time I hiccup.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Yeah I get the ope hiccups too, but it's only when I'm really really high.  Like on nights where it's like "i haven't nodded this hard in months", those are times I'll get the hiccups.  I've heard it happening to many people, I even think there may have been a BL thread about it a while ago iirc.


----------



## chinky

Dark Wizard said:


> Snorting "H" use to trigger my Asthma so bad, that's why I had to go to "Shooting". It sucks when you can't breathe.... It's actually what started my Asthma, in the first place.


 same 


LiLCv2 said:


> the bluelight camera's aren't used too much, they're mainly for monitoring hot-spots and for shootings... however if the jump out boys wanna be dicks they can park in their cars and control any camera.



the fuck is good fam?


----------



## Dark Wizard

puke said:


> Those cameras are a trip. When those first came out they looked like they were from the future.



I remember when they first came out, all the home boys started shooting at them (at night) and started breaking them. lol

That's why the PD had to upgrade the bulletproof casing that goes around the Camera's.

I remember (once) rolling down "Madison" and they where installing a new "Bluelight Camera" and the Police Chief (with Sergeants and additional Officers) and a few "Media" where there watching it being installed. I "scored" dope right down the street while this Ceremony (or whatever it was) was going on. I remember passing by on the way back and "Waving" to the Police Chief.... lol....


----------



## Dark Wizard

LiLCv2 said:


> the bluelight camera's aren't used too much, they're mainly for monitoring hot-spots and for shootings... however if the jump out boys wanna be dicks they can park in their cars and control any camera.



There's a dedicated unit at the PD that monitors those "Bluelight Camera's" 24/7. Luckily there are so many of them (now), that it's impossible to monitor every location at once. All that wound up happening is that the "Spots' (that Cameras where installed at) have moved around the corner from there original location out of Camera's view.

Note: The PD is able to access those Cameras remotely from anywhere and are able to read a license plates up to 8 blocks away.


----------



## Dark Wizard

I'm curious, How many "Users" started having Asthma when they began Snorting Blows?

I wound up having to have "Nasal Surgery" when I was 20 because my Nose was so clogged up (and Infected), it would then drip
straight into my lungs which would flare-up my "Asthma". It use to be so awful..... I use to have to suck on my Inhaler 24/7, just
to be able to breathe. After I had "Nasal Surgery", which cleared out numerous blockages and poll ups (Doctor said it was the worse
he has ever seen in his 25 years), I wasn't able to use my Nose for 2 months. So that's when I was forced to switch to Shooting and
haven't looked back since. The only good thing about having that surgery is that I have never had a Stuffy Nose since.


----------



## OpiateGuy

Dark, I've been posting on BL for a couple years and I went from having no ashtma all my life to getting rhinitis (fucked up nose) and major asthma problems due to snorting H.  Its almost a challenge to be able to keep snorting because my nose gets so swollen and irritated.  But yeah, the asthma was the worst part.  Had HORRIBLE breathing problems and this was after 19 years with NONE whatsoever.  From 19-just before turning 21 I had horrible asthma.  Now I'm 21 and I ened up going to a 5 day detox.  I was clean for a week and my asthma damn near completely went away.  But yeah, i'm back to having a habit but switched to some new guys last year and I think they use less dormin than my old people so my asthma hasn't been as bad since catching a habit after the detox.  I don't know man, all i know is I went from 0 breathing/nasal problems to damn near hospitalization and  needing a rescue inhaler all the time/taking singulair/taking a medicated inhaler 4x a day/constantly having to go through doses of some steroid.. All I REALLY needed to do was stop snorting dope though.  I wonder, if the dope wasn't cut with dormin, would I have thse problems? If it were 100% pure heroin, would I be ok? Who knows.. maybe its just the dormin that fucks us up. 

I have been tempted to shoot because my nose was so fucked.  But I think since I don't cop off the street, it hasn't had to come to that.  I'm willing to bet the street corner boys use a lot more dormin than my phone connects do.  I'm thankful for that too.


----------



## Imajunkie

Well I had a quite interesting night. Ended up going out to the hood around 10 pm tonight again. I really don't like doing it but I wasn't able to earlier and was starting feel real shitty so the fiend in me decided I should go at 10pm rather than wait 9-10 hours. When I got off the train I saw a white girl no older than 18 get off the same stop as me with what I initially thought were 2 young (also 18ish) black kids. Turns out they were just little white boy wiggers. They kinda blended in but the girl had her bright purple north face zip-up, no hood or anything her light brown hair up in a pony tail and shiny purse on her shoulder. I was wondering what the fuck they were thinking as I was assuming they were likely there to score some dope. They walked off and I crossed the street to sell 2 boxes of Newport 100's cause I had no cash and needed a blow desperately and figured I could easily sell the 2 packs for enough to get a blow. With the help of a nice gentleman who lives in the 'hood I was able to sell the cigs within a matter of minutes (I didn't pay for the cigs myself...not getting in to why/how I had procured them). Once I had my cash I asked the dude if he would help me out in finding a blow and he said "fuck I ain't doing nothing why not". So we headed up the street and sure enough 3 blocks up I see the little white kids from the train standing at the opposite corner from where we were, 2 squad cars pulling up next to them. It was kinda nice for me cause it took any attention My white ass could have grabbed off me (I do bundle up and try to hide as much of my whiteness as possible when I go down but I def still stand out). So we carry on and my "security guard" (that's what I kept calling him and he got a kick outta it) and I went to the spot, I got my dope and he walked me back to the train. I was walking down to the platform and this one dude I have talked to a few times who is always selling loose squares outside the station was walking back up the ramp pissed. I asked him what happened and he said the young white kids had given him some money to buy then a blow and told him to meet them down the platform and when he got down there and they were nowhere in sight. I'm assuming they either got arrested or were freaked out and bailed. I told him I'd take the dope off his hands for him but he didn't wanna give it away for free and I had no more cash on me. I was kinda annoyed cause the kids had already paid him for it but I don't blame him either. So interesting night ...there was also a bit of running from the cops that I didn't mention (they started driving down the alley we were walking down so we had to run and circle around the block). But I made it home with my blow and no direct run-ins with the cops. 

I just wonder what the hell the kids were thinning esp going so late and with a all-too-obvious white girl in tow. Hopefully the situation spooked them enough to not reattempt buying dope. 

Hooe everyone's night is swell.


----------



## chinky

sometimes i wonder if we are addicted to the dormin too


----------



## Dark Wizard

@OpiateGuy
I guarantee it has to do with the "Dormin", especially back in the day (over 11yrs ago) when I use to hit the "Blocks" daily. Depending on where I went, would greatly determine how much "Dormin" was in the "H". Once, I figured out what was causing my Sinus and Asthma issues after my Nasal Surgery, I began to switch up my Connects. Over the past 8+ years, I been using my "Connects" in the Suburbs and outside the "Westside" and you can really tell the difference. It's much cleaner and the overall quality is much more consistent. The fact is going to the "Blocks" you have no idea what your getting, no matter how much you think you know them. Those people are there for one reason and one reason only, to make money. That's why "Quality" can vary significantly. 

Nowadays I'm on MMT and don't use nearly as much as I use to (but when I do I only go through the phone connect) and because of that my Asthma is basically non-existent.

@chinky
I wouldn't doubt it, what so ever.

@Imajunky
Your a taking a big risk for a single Blow. You have to ask yourself is it really (really) worth it? To go out West @ Night by Yourself.... because it's just a matter of time until something bad happens. If your not able to afford your habit (at the moment) then why don't you consider getting into a Methadone program. At least then you can get yourself to a DOSE that makes you feel normal and use when you have enough cash to make it worth your while. I been doing this for years and it's really helped me get my "Addiction" under control.
Note: Don't get me wrong, I've been in your position before and I know how much it sucks to be "Sick". I just don't want anything happening to you... At least try to go during the Day or while the Sun is still kind of up.


----------



## BluffBoy

I strongly disagree with recommending MMT to anyone, especially someone who is only copping a single bag at a time. It's really not worth it to go down that long road. Sure it's nice at first but you soon start feeling pretty miserable with yourself and when you eventually try to get off of it, your gonna wish you stayed on the dope or just quit cold turkey altogether. 

Yeah Done has it's time a place, but that shits evil man. There are much better alternatives, especially for someone only Coppin a bag at a time.


----------



## Dark Wizard

BluffBoy said:


> I strongly disagree with recommending MMT to anyone, especially someone who is only copping a single bag at a time. It's really not worth it to go down that long road. Sure it's nice at first but you soon start feeling pretty miserable with yourself and when you eventually try to get off of it, your gonna wish you stayed on the dope or just quit cold turkey altogether.



I'm not going to recommend MMT to someone who is just snorting and purchasing one blow a day. Clearly, I know her or I wouldn't be making the suggestion. There's much more to her "Story" then just that one post. The reason I recommended MMT is that it help's control ones addiction while still allowing them to function in Society. Yes, it has it's drawbacks but if a person isn't ready to "STOP" and unable to afford there addiction then it's worth looking into. I know countless "addicts" (including myself) who's lives have been saved by Methadone.

So please don't go into a Chicago forum (when your from Atlanta) and have no idea (to who and) what your talking about. 

I been on Methadone a total of 7 years (my highest dose was 220mg) and I never once felt miserable about myself. I got off my 220mg of Methadone and was clean for over 3 years. The second time around I was on 180mg and am down to 142mg. Yes, it wasn't a easy road but it definitely was the best choice for me. If you choose to do Heroin, you have to live with the consequences of your actions. If you can't handle it, then you shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## cemg88

idk how to explain the situation i am in without sounding "sourcey"??? ha soooo im just gonna say whats up to my fellow chicago people 
and express my frustration with putting all my eggs in one basket and not sold on the risk of having to find a new basket? lol i understand the rules of the forum and im just interested if anyone else has been in my spot- i have 5 days clean now- just getting out of the woods, tried calling my source today and phone was disconnected, and now the debate is .. to stay clean or hussle again.


----------



## Dark Wizard

@cemg88
Congratulations on making it 5 days clean. It's definitely an accomplishment. The real question is: Are you ready to quit, for good? and.... Are you sick and tired of being sick and tired?


----------



## Imajunkie

BluffBoy said:


> I strongly disagree with recommending MMT to anyone, especially someone who is only copping a single bag at a time. It's really not worth it to go down that long road. Sure it's nice at first but you soon start feeling pretty miserable with yourself and when you eventually try to get off of it, your gonna wish you stayed on the dope or just quit cold turkey altogether.
> 
> Yeah Done has it's time a place, but that shits evil man. There are much better alternatives, especially for someone only Coppin a bag at a time.



Dark Wizard is right, he knows more of my "story" than what I've written in the forum. The only reason I'm copping/copped one bag at a time is cause of financial issues. My habit is way deeper than one bag...and for the sake of harm reduction Dark Wizard is def right in recommending me to try a MMT at this point instead of risking a lot by going to the 'hood at 10pm for just one stupid blow. But the junkie in me couldn't resist unfortunately. DW I really appreciate your advice and concern and, like I said before you are absolutely correct. I shouldn't be going to the hood that late for any amount of dope esp for just one lousy hit (though it wasn't lousy at all...got a pretty good product but still bad idea). Ive made a 'pact' with myself to not go down there past 8pm...I'm gonba try my best to keep my pact but my will when I'm sick is far stronger than my will when I'm feeling fine :/.


----------



## BluffBoy

Dark Wizard said:


> I'm not going to recommend MMT to someone who is just snorting and purchasing one blow a day. Clearly, I know her or I wouldn't be making the suggestion. There's much more to her "Story" then just that one post. The reason I recommended MMT is that it help's control ones addiction while still allowing them to function in Society. Yes, it has it's drawbacks but if a person isn't ready to "STOP" and unable to afford there addiction then it's worth looking into. I know countless "addicts" (including myself) who's lives have been saved by Methadone.
> 
> So please don't go into a Chicago forum (when your from Atlanta) and have no idea (to who and) what your talking about.
> 
> I been on Methadone a total of 7 years (my highest dose was 220mg) and I never once felt miserable about myself. I got off my 220mg of Methadone and was clean for over 3 years. The second time around I was on 180mg and am down to 142mg. Yes, it wasn't a easy road but it definitely was the best choice for me. If you choose to do Heroin, you have to live with the consequences of your actions. If you can't handle it, then you shouldn't be doing it.



I actually do know what I'm talkin about. I was on methadone for quite some time. And like I said, it does have it's time and place but there are better alternatives. 

No need to get defensive about it man. I was just giving my thoughts on it through experience. Chi forum or not imma keep postin where I choose, appreciate the concern though.


----------



## Imajunkie

cemg88 said:


> majunkie--- i cant send another pm for 180 minutes or w.e so if you want just email me cemg88@hotmail.com its nice to have another female to talk to


 just emailed ya lady


----------



## Dark Wizard

Imajunkie said:


> (though it wasn't lousy at all...got a pretty good product but still bad idea). Ive made a 'pact' with myself to not go down there past 8pm...I'm gonba try my best to keep my pact but my will when I'm sick is far stronger than my will when I'm feeling fine :/.



That's awesome, I truly hope you stick with your "pact". I know it's going to be a struggle (at times), but try to dig deep and always think about the possible consequences of your actions. A young, beautiful and intelligent women like yourself is always a "prime target" after dark. I just hate hearing that your having to make "the trip" by yourself. I (almost) wish I could come with you, just to protect you. =) 

Though I do have to say, it's the shit when you go down there at night and are able to "Score" some Fire. It's such a Rush!

@bluffboy
It's hard not be defensive when you get involved in a conversation saying "I strongly disagree" when you don't even know the person or the situation. Of coarse there's other alternatives, but if a person isn't ready to "STOP" (and doesn't have access to cash) then there really isn't.


----------



## Johnny blue

cemg88 said:


> idk how to explain the situation i am in without sounding "sourcey"??? ha soooo im just gonna say whats up to my fellow chicago people
> and express my frustration with putting all my eggs in one basket and not sold on the risk of having to find a new basket? lol i understand the rules of the forum and im just interested if anyone else has been in my spot- i have 5 days clean now- just getting out of the woods, tried calling my source today and phone was disconnected, and now the debate is .. to stay clean or hussle again.



Thanks. I know that you're new and probably don't know but these city specific dope threads are only recently resurrected. In the past they were closed because people were sourcing too much in them. This time around we aren't taking any chances because if these threads even start to resemble what they once were then they'll be shut down again. It's nothing personal but people do enjoy these threads so we do our best to keep them open.


----------



## puke

Chicago police issued alerts Saturday for suspects connected to several recent robberies, including attacks on the CTA Green Line.

On Jan. 5, two male suspects approached a 17-year-old boy on a train near 51st Street and took his jacket and cellphone after threatening him, police said.

On Feb. 3, a 23-year-old man on a train near 47th Street was robbed by three males, police said. One suspect grabbed the victim by the throat as the others took his cellphone, police said. When the train stopped at the 47th Street station, the attackers pushed the man out the door and stayed on the train.

The robbers are described as African-Americans between the ages of 16 and 21, 5-foot-10 to 6-foot-2 and weighing between 190 and 230 pounds.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-met-police-robbery-alerts-20120219,0,5174000.story


----------



## LiLCv2

puke said:


> Chicago police issued alerts Saturday for suspects connected to several recent robberies, including attacks on the CTA Green Line.
> 
> On Jan. 5, two male suspects approached a 17-year-old boy on a train near 51st Street and took his jacket and cellphone after threatening him, police said.
> 
> On Feb. 3, a 23-year-old man on a train near 47th Street was robbed by three males, police said. One suspect grabbed the victim by the throat as the others took his cellphone, police said. When the train stopped at the 47th Street station, the attackers pushed the man out the door and stayed on the train.
> 
> The robbers are described as African-Americans between the ages of 16 and 21, 5-foot-10 to 6-foot-2 and weighing between 190 and 230 pounds.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-met-police-robbery-alerts-20120219,0,5174000.story


 
reminds me of back in the day hahaha


----------



## NewPhone

Dark Wizard said:


> Evanston has had a (limited) open-air market for awhile but it's nothing like the Westside. Though it's in a location where it's pretty obvious but the way they operate (serve) is different compared to a typical Westside spot. I've gone there a few times, but stopped going because it's less time consuming for me to drive to the Westside then Evanston. Plus based on it's location, it can be pretty HOT!.
> 
> Also, Maywood is part of the Westside.


 
i call bullshit on this.  im from evanston and NEVER experienced any open air markets there.  maybe i wasnt looking hard enough, but i lived there my whole life and figured i would know where to look.  evanston is too hot anyway, and there is a somewhat easy area in chicagos north side that i always went to when i needed dope but didnt want to make the trip out west.  really only during the summer though, during the winter nobody really hangs outside


----------



## Dark Wizard

NewPhone said:


> i call bullshit on this.  im from evanston and NEVER experienced any open air markets there.  maybe i wasnt looking hard enough, but i lived there my whole life and figured i would know where to look.  evanston is too hot anyway, and there is a somewhat easy area in chicagos north side that i always went to when i needed dope but didnt want to make the trip out west.  really only during the summer though, during the winter nobody really hangs outside



Sorry homey, but your WRONG. Just because you can't find it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Just like you saying "Nobody really hangs outside (and sells Dope) in the Winter on the Northside". That's ridiculous! Business doesn't "STOP" because it's WINTER in Chicago. The fact is you just don't know where to look, it's that simple.

Note: It's kind of funny because it's not that hard to find....


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

my mom had an AA meeting at our house last night. i was up stairs shooting up and nodding out :O

anyone ever cop in maywood? i know its very possible but i would think it would require some walking and asking around.


----------



## bagochina

I have only ever copped on the westside, southside, and northside.

Northside was one of the best contacts [up by armitage, halsted, sheffield, dont worry mods you cant score there] this was dial and order from some Nigerian guy I met thru this older antique dealer who eventually got sick of my constant scoring and gave his contact to me.  Primo dope, grams of yellowish rock hard.  He was a good guy.  His brother would send him dope that was hydraulically compressed into sheets.  Those sheets were disguised inside a book and sent to a safe house on the southside, to some girls house that he paid for.  Always came in a sandwich bag tied off in the corner.  I got dope multiple times a week for about 3 years [1998-01].  DEA eventually took him down at his condo, which was right on lakeshore.  I would meet either him and later it changed to meeting his 'girls' for the pick-up.  Hot, white, and what i assumed were strippers.

Took him to buy a new car one day and he brought a briefcase filled with cash in my car and we went to one of those rinky-dink car lots with chain fences around it and he paid cash for a nice caddy.  Which I probably bought.  He was eventually taken down by the DEA for coke.  That was a sad day and the adjustment period back to street dope wasn't fun.

Goddamn was that dope good and consistent for years.  I do have friends that used to score tar in Aurora but that is more who you know type of shit.

Ahhh those were the daze!


----------



## Dark Wizard

RidingtheBrownline said:


> my mom had an AA meeting at our house last night. i was up stairs shooting up and nodding out :O
> 
> anyone ever cop in maywood? i know its very possible but i would think it would require some walking and asking around.



I met a dude in Maywood years ago, off the streets... it's when I was working in "Hillside" and went to a business in "Maywood" to setup there (cheesy) LAN based network. I met him while I was putting my equipment back in my car which was parked on a main street. I actually wound up becoming good friends with the "Dude" and he use to met me after work in Hillside all a time. 

Note: Mad props to RidingtheBrownline for getting "fucked" while an AA meeting is going on downstairs. lol

@bagochina
There's nothing like having a "Nigerian" connect. It must of been a sad sad day when the dude got busted...


----------



## Welderman

^ I bet he told you how he got the best dope in town because he knows all the big dogs.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

going out now. not sure what to get. I'm gonna wing it.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

try and get some heroin preferrably......


----------



## NewPhone

Give the whole report.  And I've found that being high at AA meetings to be a huge buzz kill.  I took acid and peaked at an open AA meeting in this halfway house I lived in once, bad fucking times.


----------



## puke

NewPhone do you live in Chicago?


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

ok. WOW. i got back around 3, i have been nodded out so no wi am try ping this.

and nowbubnvr6, thought it was clear i was getting smack, just didn't know wich spot i was going to hit. but i think you were just making a joke lol 

so i decide to check out a spot that is suppose to have THE FIRE. the spot i usually goto is also BOMB but i wanted to try something different. i had been past this spot twice before and i didn't see anything going down. well this time there was, and i get out of my car to wait in the line of junkies waiting. (this is a good indication that the shit is good when there is a line of junkies waiting to be severed)

i needed 7. of course he only had 6 when he got to me. i was cool with that cuz i just wanted to get out of there but he's like naw man i got you one second. well minute later he comes back. i get my one. and then the lookouts yell. so dealer bolts, the junkies run to their cars. cop stops at end of street. the more cops come barreling down the other way. 

thanks go there were a lot of us that they didn't fuck with anyone of the users cuz they past me by and were in pursuit of the dealer. 

that shit was wild scary. gotta eat now, will be back later to give more details.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Yea i was making jokes.

But, damn son i dont think that spot is one you should hit up again. Sounds like the dope is good though. Who knows, remember them cuffs get cold in the winter time.


----------



## Johnny blue

Fucking aye man good deal. You could've easily gotten scooped for that. I'm surprised that they didn't at least get ya to try and roll ya or something.


----------



## chinky

dark wizard, you remind me of davis...why is it you know everyspot, you know everyone and everything? not to mention a sotry to go with it


and to the chick goin to the city at `0pm or whatever it was for 1bag?? what are you nuts? i wouldnt go downthere at noon for 1 bag, its like not even worth it, then again i dont shoot dope so my Wds are no wher n ear as bad as someone who does..

not to metion the damn train ride is gonna cost as much as the blows..i wouldnt recommened the MMT...go find some subs, 'done is a nasty drug, with a worse WD then the dope itself

the damn train ride gonna cost you as much as the dope...


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

ya i am definitely lucky as FUCK! shit was crazy scary. but that can happen at any spot any time ya dig? just they decided to hit it today but ya i am def not going back anytime soon. 

and chinky, would you shut your preaching ass mouth for once? thats all you do is look down upon others and tell them they are stupid for doing the things they do just because its something you wouldn't do. a lot of people can only afford one bag and they just live bag to bag and can't just go down and buy jabs whenever they want. and I'm not trying to attack you personally but you just come off as a know it all dickhead.


----------



## Johnny blue

OK guys let's all just chill before this turns into a 3 page argument. I'm starting to feel like everyone in Chicago would argue with the pope ffs. These threads are for you guys to talk about chi dope, not fight with each other.


----------



## fantom13

so cruised for some open spots today to try something different.  one spot was hot and no one seemed to be out.  scoped out another spot, got what i needed in and out.  but still my first connect has been the best still and is always so reliable.  have knock on wood ever been down when i have called which is kinda hard to believe.  yeah may go on subs to get my tolorance down.  i am moving this weekend so we will see after that.  but moving closer to the spots which is kinda scary...  i hate freaking packing it sucks...


----------



## chinky

haha damn homie i must have hit a little too close to home for you huh? cause i wasnt even talkin to you lol

and see your putting words into my mouth , i didnt call anyone stupid....and preaching?..why is it i cant voice my opinion? but all of you can... its not like i was talkin down to her, i just said i wouldnt do that and waste my time and energy and possibly freedom or life for 1 bag in the hood at 10pm and i even rationalized my comment by saying i dont shoot dope so maybe her Wds are that bad that its worth the risk but to me its not when the train ride costs just as much as the one bag...and i even suggested her not to go with the MMT but to go with subs.  there was nothing that was sarcastic or "preachy" as you put it...buddy


you people get so fuckin butt hurt and cry over nothing...its unbelieveable how petty you are....i mean who cares?


----------



## chinky

Johnny blue said:


> OK guys let's all just chill before this turns into a 3 page argument. I'm starting to feel like everyone in Chicago would argue with the pope ffs. These threads are for you guys to talk about chi dope, not fight with each other.




forreal i 100% agree

 i bet i could offer the chick a ride and to someone in here im being a dick and rubbing it in her face that she doesnt have a car...or some stupid shit like that




fantom13 said:


> so cruised for some open spots today to try something different.  one spot was hot and no one seemed to be out.  scoped out another spot, got what i needed in and out.  but still my first connect has been the best still and is always so reliable.  have knock on wood ever been down when i have called which is kinda hard to believe.  yeah may go on subs to get my tolorance down.  i am moving this weekend so we will see after that.  but moving closer to the spots which is kinda scary...  i hate freaking packing it sucks...



why are you moving? just to be closer to the dope or is your job there?or what?

and where is it..maywood you said?


----------



## Dark Wizard

@chinky

I've already (read &) heard about your "REP".... So I really don't need to proceed any further... But once again, I know "Imajunkie" and she's just not going down to the Westside (just) daily for "One Blow"..... Secondly, I never said I know where all the "SPOTS' are.... We where simply having a "discussion" which you weren't apart of.... and I been going out "West" for 15 years and I think I know where to go to "Score", it's not Rocket Science! Though I never reveal where (and who) my current "connects" are, so it's not like I'm bragging; and of coarse I have stories, who doesn't from going down West. 

I just don't understand why you always have to ruin the integrity of this thread.... You remind me of a Old Lady going through Menopause... Your never happy, no matter what the situation is. Geez man, just STOP already. Your not better then any "one" person on here. Your statements (and actions) clearly prove that. 

The fact is, if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say it at all.


----------



## RecklessWOT

RidingtheBrownline said:


> and chinky, would you shut your preaching ass mouth for once? thats all you do is look down upon others and tell them they are stupid for doing the things they do just because its something you wouldn't do. a lot of people can only afford one bag and they just live bag to bag and can't just go down and buy jabs whenever they want. and I'm not trying to attack you personally but you just come off as a know it all dickhead.



Oh come on now, we all know chinky is an asshole, you should be used to it by now



Dark Wizard said:


> @chinky
> 
> I've already (read &) heard about your "REP".... So I really don't need to proceed any further... But once again, I know "Imajunkie" and she's just not going down to the Westside (just) daily for "One Blow"..... Secondly, I never said I know where all the "SPOTS' are.... We where simply having a "discussion" which you weren't apart of.... and I been going out "West" for 15 years and I think I know where to go to "Score", it's not Rocket Science! Though I never reveal where (and who) my current "connects" are, so it's not like I'm bragging; and of coarse I have stories, who doesn't from going down West.
> 
> I just don't understand why you always have to ruin the integrity of this thread.... You remind me of a Old Lady going through Menopause... Your never happy, no matter what the situation is. Geez man, just STOP already. Your not better then any "one" person on here. Your statements (and actions) clearly prove that.
> 
> The fact is, if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say it at all.



Okay seriously guys.  How does this help?  Please everyone stop bitching.  Oh no someone was being 'mean' on the internet, let's cry about it like it actually matters.


----------



## NewPhone

puke said:


> NewPhone do you live in Chicago?


 
I lived in chicago my whole life, but moved about a year and a half ago to the south.  Btw CHICAGO DOPE > NEW ORLEANS DOPE FOR SURE, IN QUALITY, QUANTITY, AND PRICES!  I'm sure theres good dope there, but its much easier to find in chicago.  This is just one mans experience by the way.

And I do come back to visit quite frequently (3 or 4 times a year)


----------



## chinky

see like this^ ... first off if youi know about my rep then you know that i dont give a fuck about what some noob thinks of me cause you dont know anything about what goes on here...second..how do i ruin this thread? check the facts man, this was my thread goin way back and recently ive made like 5 posts in the 10 pages so i dont even relally post here and my post that got me banned is still up, so it wasnt even that bad or it would have got deleted and aside from that, i dont really put peoples names in my mouth, its you people that try and "call me out", i dont start fights here, i just finish them..and third what i said about you reminding me of davis, wasnt bad or negative to you, i just said you remind me of him, no big deal...davis was a "respected" member around here..sure we couldnt tell if he was making up half the shit said or really knew it all cause you couldnt tell davis nothing cause he seemed to know everythign of everything about every city, been there or has family there and had some wild story that just so happens to be related to theprevious comment that was posted...

im your favorite posters favorite poster around here man, why? cause i dont bullshit and i always speak the truth but you should know that since you "know my rep" right?...you people just need to learn how to relax and just chill and realize im not out to get you..unless you talkin reckless and bullshit and then yeah im gonna call you out on it

and tellin me to not post here if i dont have anything nice to say lol ok buddy...i havent said one thing bad in this thread, and regardless if its good or bad im still gonna post and voice my opinion and thoughts..so you can kill that whole "dont post if you nothing nice to say" bullshit you told me and bluffboy,


----------



## chinky

i will say this week i took off from using cause i had a drop today for my PO and i will say it was a fuckin godsend

last time i used i snroted like 8-9bags, maybe more i dont even know but i was bustin out 3bags at a time cause my nose was all fucked up cause i binged that last week and needed to get them down all at once cause if i waited and did the normal 2 at a time, my nose would have clogged up..well today i busted out only 2bags and then did another 2 and then busted out another 2 and didnt even get to the last 2 before i nodded off, and they are still sitting here...4bags was all i needed today and i can tell these bags wernt as good as the ones from the last 2 weeks..still thouigh only 4bags..if i would have done the 3bags at a time like i did last week, id prolly would have fell out cause i would of had 6bags down in the same time i took 4today and im high right now

my dude threw me 15 in the jab so at this rate i could stretch this shit for 3 highs..i couldnt tell you the last time a jab got me 3highs


----------



## Johnny blue

Alright for real that's enough. Everyone has say their piece. Just drop it guys. No one wins internet fights and this does nothing but make more work for us, get you guys infractions, and fuck up the thread.


----------



## Dark Wizard

Anyway, Why aren't you banging it? especially when you have to snort 8-9bags...  Your going to "jackup" your nose. I eventually had to have Sinus Surgery in my early 20s because I was snorting 10+ a day. I been "banging" since..... plus there's nothing like being able to finally breathe (out the nose) after years of not being able to.

Like Whitney use to sing "Can't We All Just Get Along"...... lala


----------



## chinky

and why dont i bang, ok ill answer this question again...its rather simple aside from me being a pussy and completly aftraid of needles...im somewher around 10OD deaths and everysingle one has been with a needle except for 1but he was mixing like 10-15 bars aday and had a dope habit and was doing MMT but hjad a relapse and died(i think he died snorting, it oculkd have been a needle thought)..some of them snorted OCs and then dope for years and within 6mo of swtiching to a needle, the rock bottom they hit snorting went about 6ft deeper and they are dead..2 of them people died after the one hit himself for the first time by himself, basically for a few months he had his girl or  one of his friends hit him, and one day they wernt around so he did it himself and fell out and died in his car in a forest preserve..

another one died the first time he attempted the needle, he decided to make the jump and called me and asked if i wanted to do it with him cause he knew i never tried it and i told him no and to not do it alone eitherway, he said he was cause he didnt want anyone to know, he then asked what the website was i alwasy talked about and i told him this (dont know if he actually went to here or not)..well he proceded with a step  by step guides that he pulled off of here or opiophile and proceded to do it by himself ..from what ive gathered by talkin with his little brother..his dad found him in his computer chair with the website still up of the step by step process..the reason he did it was bc he was starting to not be able to afford snorting, again he was doin something like 10bags a day of some garbage and i of course woudnt give up my connect(i dont even really middle man) and he started stealin from his family and everyone told him not to do more then half a bag his first time..well from what i was told they found 2empty bags on the computer...my guess was he thought since he was snorting 10bags a day(well 10bags a high, i dont know if it was everyday) that 2bags wouldnt be shit to him and he was wrong. i again dont know if he snorted a bag to get the sick off and be able to calm down and focus on the shot or if he did the 2 in one shot..doesnt really matter though now does it

so yeah im good, im not trying to die, just get high..ive been doin dope for 3years now and since i havent done it all this time, why even bother?...id rather quit then stick a needle in my arm...and about my nose, yeah its a little jacked up but it clears up and i can breather after a day or 2 of not using..i dont really ever use back to back days,(first time in prollly 6mo-a year, of back to back days was last week when i used 4 out of 5days which was the first time of that in well over a year) i always take at least one day off and thats to keep my tolerance down, cause i found when i use back to back days my tolerance really shoots up instead of just using every other day when i start to feel sick cause i dont feel sick until like 36hours after my last use..like today i used and i wont feel sick until i wake up friday morning...so you guessed it i wont use tonite but i will use on friday even though i got over 10bags sittin here


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

sorry bout the 10 ODs chink. thats a lot. I've had 2 close friends and prob about 1-3 acquaintances actually die. but those just must have been hot bags if he died from shooting 2, especially when he was doing 10 bags. i mean even if a person shoots one of some fire without tolerance there is a good chance they will make it. but maybe I'm wrong. dope i got today is the fire, maybe just a tad bit better than my usual, but def not worth almost getting rolled for. ima blast of here for a nice early morning nod


----------



## Johnny blue

Ok guys I removed some shit for the sale of moving on and handed out warnings and infractions a needed.


----------



## chi town mints

chinky said:


> another one died the first time he attempted the needle, he decided to make the jump and called me and asked if i wanted to do it with him cause he knew i never tried it and i told him no and to not do it alone eitherway, he said he was cause he didnt want anyone to know, he then asked what the website was i alwasy talked about and i told him this (dont know if he actually went to here or not)..well he proceded with a step  by step guides that he pulled off of here or opiophile and proceded to do it by himself ..from what ive gathered by talkin with his little brother..his dad found him in his computer chair with the website still up of the step by step process..the reason he did it was bc he was starting to not be able to afford snorting, again he was doin something like 10bags a day of some garbage and i of course woudnt give up my connect(i dont even really middle man) and he started stealin from his family and everyone told him not to do more then half a bag his first time..well from what i was told they found 2empty bags on the computer...my guess was he thought since he was snorting 10bags a day(well 10bags a high, i dont know if it was everyday) that 2bags wouldnt be shit to him and he was wrong. i again dont know if he snorted a bag to get the sick off and be able to calm down and focus on the shot or if he did the 2 in one shot..doesnt really matter though now does it
> 
> so yeah im good, im not trying to die, just get high..ive been doin dope for 3years now and since i havent done it all this time, why even bother?...id rather quit then stick a needle in my arm...and about my nose, yeah its a little jacked up but it clears up and i can breather after a day or 2 of not using..i dont really ever use back to back days,(first time in prollly 6mo-a year, of back to back days was last week when i used 4 out of 5days which was the first time of that in well over a year) i always take at least one day off and thats to keep my tolerance down, cause i found when i use back to back days my tolerance really shoots up instead of just using every other day when i start to feel sick cause i dont feel sick until like 36hours after my last use..like today i used and i wont feel sick until i wake up friday morning...so you guessed it i wont use tonite but i will use on friday even though i got over 10bags sittin here



Sorry for your losses Man. Your stories hit way too close to home.

 I was copping dope for around 6 months or so from the westside but decided to get clean 6 weeks ago. Since then, two of my best friends made the switch from snorting to shooting. Both of my friends are are the type to just push the limit with any drug they do of course i am scared shitless and have no idea what to do. Both have been in and out of rehab (and relapsed within an hour of release) and both sets of parents know but do nothing about it. i've talked to my friends countless times (and so have all of my other friends) i even offered perscriptions of suboxone but still nobody will quit. I know things are completely out of my control now but i will literally do anything to avoid burying some of my best friends. I've never felt so helpless.

Does anyone in here have any personal suggestions? I'll do anything.


----------



## brutus

^ I'm in the same boat man, I wish I had some advice to give you.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

first of, FUCK YA chi town mints, that is the only MDMA i will eat. won't even eat molly really unless it is unbelievably flame, which i have come across some great molly but nothing came close to mints.

and secondly, unfortunately all you can for your friends is talk to them and voice your concerns and feeling (with i am sure you already have). i know it sucks but the only way they will get clean is when they decide for themselves that they want to. its all up to them. also check out The Dark Side section, there is a TON of AMAZING support over there.

lastly, this dope i got is fucking USDA PRIME!


----------



## fantom13

i have a house in the burbs and since my divorce i lived in a 4 bedroom house by myself.  waste of money so i am renting a unit the top floor of my buddy's place in forest park.  i work downtown so it is going to be nice to take the blueline instead of metra and commute...  though i will be closer to my connect but i have to keep my habbit in check.  i do have a script for subs i just am not ready to take a break.  and yeah i will continue to hit my one d boy up....  seems like the open spots i hit are not as good...




chinky said:


> why are you moving? just to be closer to the dope or is your job there?or what?
> 
> and where is it..maywood you said?


----------



## bzzsdd

hey guys, new user long time lurker here.  I have done most major opiods (OC, opana, vicodin) but never H.  I'm not really tempted to do it all, but hell, I'm curious...  one of my biggest questions is when u guys say you get "fire" dope.  I always hear people who use dope saying that it stopped being fun after the first couple months of use, but that doesn't seem to be the case on here.  i know it varies person to person, but i'm just wondering, do you guys still get high?  how much does it take?  when you say "fire" or any equivalent word .. what is that doing for you?  curbing your withdrawls or getting you a major nod?  also how fast does tolerance build assuming your keeping your habit at a relatively consistent level?


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

welcome bzzsdd, fire just means really good dope. and I've been doing dope for 5 years now and it still brings me much joy. yes there are bad times, but there will always be bad times with or with out drugs. 

as for the tolerance thing, it can get out of hand quick if you let it. but idk, Im only doing a bag or 2 at a time and still getting high. but i do take a week off every month so that helps tremendously.


----------



## chinky

i will say most of those 10 people wernt rea;lly close friends.. a couplke were good friends and with the business i used to be in i had alot of "fake friends" or just aquaintences..and thats was most of them..i still knew them all personally and hung out with them at somepoint over the years but they wernt all people i talked to everyday day or once a week..just people i know, and have their numbers in my phone

if dope was as popular back when i was in HS as it is now i hav no doubt that there would have been anohter 10 people on that list


----------



## fantom13

*"but still my first connect has been the best still and is always so reliable. have knock on wood ever been down when i have called which is kinda hard to believe."*  so as i just said this.  i call him to let him know i am on my way for my order, get there chilling 10 mins go by i call a few time, nothing.  10 more minutes still nothing.  i had to cruise the block and get it from the street guys.  so insane i say this and it happens.  i talked to him 20 minutes before i went to meet him so wonder what happened.  i will hit him up tmw hope nothing happened to him ya know...


----------



## chinky

um ok?


----------



## NewPhone

speaking of O.D. deaths, *RIP SWAN*, OD'ed in January of 2010....suprisingly ive had more friends get murdered or commit suicide than die of an overdose.  only had 2 friends die of an overdose, knock on wood, though I'm sure everybody thought I would be the one seeing as how I had bad overdose hospital stays 3 times in a 2 year period, with multiple scares in between


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I have had none and its not from lack of knowing junkies.


----------



## The Rock Monster

RecklessWOT said:


> Okay seriously guys.  How does this help?  Please everyone stop bitching.  Oh no someone was being 'mean' on the internet, let's cry about it like it actually matters.



lol


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

just got back from the side with 22 nickel bags and 2 rocks. lets have some fun!!!!


----------



## Johnny blue

Not to get all preachy but I hate when I see you guys doing speedball type shit. Be careful man.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

lol well thanks johnny, but i do it separately. smoke some rocks, then wait a good 20-30mins to do my dope. and damn i used to cop these nickel bags all the time, but since i started getting there other sawbucks just down the street they just don't cut it. i mean they got a nice rush, just no legs. i went there today cuz there was a line of about 10 people waiting for the other bags, so i was like fuck that, thats what the situation was like when the cops rolled the spot i was at a few days ago. shoulda went to my other spot but idk i didn't. oh well, il go tomorrow.


----------



## chinky

your gonna go threw all 22 bags tonite?


----------



## puke

I would love to get down on 22 bags and 2 rocks but all I've got to look forward to is a buffalo chicken wrap that should've been delivered 30 minutes ago.


----------



## chinky

damn so you already know its gonna arrive cold too


----------



## puke

Well I finally got my buffalo chicken wrap. If you're ever in wheaton check out Jack Straw's its named after that song or a lyric from grateful dead. They've got a pizza pan that has Jerry's face burned into it kind of like the virgin mary but I don't see it. Anyways heres the link ya freaks 

www.jackstrawspizza.com/


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

i got 3 and a half bags left chink lol.


----------



## chinky

i just reupped on a jab...had to meet him at a mcdonalds which i hate but he said his normal spots are hot so hes gonna give the old spots a rest

its just  so much easier and safer  meetin on a side street then meeting in a parking lot


----------



## LiLCv2

can't wait to bang some of the fire chi-town dope when i get back up there :D


----------



## chinky

ill believe it when i see it

coppin dope and hittin up the water tower or that bomb ass shoe store

you ever talk to arnold?


----------



## LiLCv2

every once in a while on FB. yeah yo when i get up there we gotta hit the mall i need some new fitteds!


----------



## Crook logix

Whatup im new tochicago straight from ny whats good chitown


----------



## KMNINnR

Yeah, Im new here too. New to this forum, lived outside Chicago forever though. 
I live in Rockford, so obviously all the dope we get here is from Chicago, but stepped on, unless you're buyin raw. I like the raw shit, but the mixed bags Ive tried out of the city are always FIRE. 
What is it about puttin the dorm on it that makes it better? Alot of the dudes that sell raw dubs here give you a pill of dorm with it in the bag, alot of times I would just throw it away, thinkin to myself "why would I wanna step on my own shit?" But obviously it does something more than just cutting it down.


----------



## Johnny blue

Dormin is a antihistamine OTC med. Many users will use something like that to boost the nod potential. Personally I just use it to mast some of the histimine reaction associated with opioid use.


----------



## OpiateGuy

KMNINnR said:


> Yeah, Im new here too. New to this forum, lived outside Chicago forever though.
> I live in Rockford, so obviously all the dope we get here is from Chicago, but stepped on, unless you're buyin raw. I like the raw shit, but the mixed bags Ive tried out of the city are always FIRE.
> What is it about puttin the dorm on it that makes it better? Alot of the dudes that sell raw dubs here give you a pill of dorm with it in the bag, alot of times I would just throw it away, thinkin to myself "why would I wanna step on my own shit?" But obviously it does something more than just cutting it down.


Yeah whats up with that only place ive heard of them doin that is in rockford and ALL of the dope boys do it.  Sell you $20 of raw with a pill of dormin.  Thats what i heard when i went all the way to rockford when i went to detox at least.


----------



## Johnny blue

That sounds like a good deal to me. I'd love my cut on the side.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

im not sure exactly what it does but i will never use raw dope. if i get raw i will buy some bags and just put some more in there to make them stronger. there is just something about raw that it needs to be cut. milk powder (lactose) is the best. 

i guess its kinda like this. think of ever clear. straight alcohol. you can't drink that straight up, you need to mix it with something. well same thing with raw.

and it may depend on the type of raw u get. only one time have i gotten raw that was good to use as is. all the others i would just get real nauseous and stuff, all the bad side effects of dope. and don't try to tell me it was not good shit because once we cut it with lactose ( i did a gram to 1.5 grams lactose/milk powder) people were going ape shit about the blows. so thats my explanation. 

also went to the side this morning, my number one spot with the straight up FIRE was down. just dead silent. cops my have hit it, there was shit all over the street like they tore it up looking for the stash spot or something. but could have use been lots of garbage. so i went to my number 2 which is good but not like the other stuff. and like i said the other day cops hit the other super fire spot a few days ago. so that sucks, may have to do some driving around and find some fire, which i really don't like to do. oh well. at least i got the good good, more than most can say. 

nod on team!


----------



## NewPhone

OpiateGuy said:


> Yeah whats up with that only place ive heard of them doin that is in rockford and ALL of the dope boys do it.  Sell you $20 of raw with a pill of dormin.  Thats what i heard when i went all the way to rockford when i went to detox at least.


 
where did you detox?  rosecrance?  i was at rosecrance september-october 2009, on the adult mens unit.

Man I miss Chicago.  It's all pills where I live now, and they are way too expensive, way more than any other city that I have lived in.  And I actually had a dealer out of skokie who would sell the blows in a foil that was lined on the inside with a rolling paper, and a capsul of dorm on the side.  they were dubs, the foil and the pill would be in a balloon.


----------



## KMNINnR

Rosecrance is the only Detox here in Rockford, great facility. I've been in there more than a few times. I did a detox there last November so I could get back on a Rx for susbs, but I fell off not long after I left. I went in at the beginning of  2011 did detox, inpatient went into their recovery home while in outpatient. It was one of the best things that could have ever happened to me, I stayed CLEAN FOR 7 months. Clean as a whistle, no weedsmoke, no drinks, nada. That was the longest time Ive ever been CLEAN, going to meetings, working, got my own place, my own ride, paying my own bills, dating an awsome girl, the best Ive ever done in my adult life, I cant say exactly what caused me to pick up a drink in August, but not long after I was back to shooting dope again.


----------



## brutus

KMNINnR said:


> I cant say exactly what caused me to pick up a drink in August, but not long after I was back to shooting dope again.



That sounds like a quote from the NA big book.


----------



## fantom13

man this dope game.  so my usual phone connect usually give me a deal and he did not the other day so i text him seeing if he could hook it up today if i come thru and he like freaking went off on me saying like all i do is complain etc...  it is like dude i am spending X every X days damn right i am going to ask for a freaking deal.  so he was like go find someone else then.  i guarentee i can take my $ elsewhere and he would be calling.  anyways, just felt like bitching about my d boy....  so yeah i am not sure want to do.  i guess look for a new connect that will gladly take my X every X days.... right?


----------



## KMNINnR

wiggi said:


> That sounds like a quote from the NA big book.


Thank you, I'll take that as a compliment. But for real though, I was doing so fucking good, and not even wanting to get high, now Im back caught in the grip.
Its like I was doing so good and I wish I could get back there, but Im gettign high again and its seems so hard to stop and get back on track, feels like theres no way out. Alot of days I fantasize about coppin enough for just one bag, the body bag. And I think back "how the fuck did I end up back here again? doing the things I said I'd never do again"   You know?   Its like you make it out of that life, and then for whatever reason you choose to go back in welcoming the shit with open arms.
But thats my shit, and maybe this isnt the propper place to post this shit, just needed to say it.

Today I was able to hustle up 100 bucks and copped 12 of em, and its just fucking garbage. I did like 5 already, took my sick off, but barely even nodding. Its like fuck, why even bother then, you know? Not satisfied with the shit, and not satisfied without.   And the few times like this when its garbage Ill try to drive to the city to cop, but I don't know the spots and got no connect in the city, so I go the areas where I figure the spots are, but I either don't get served or I get robbed, or I get sold some whoop.  Even the times when Ive tried to pick up some local bitch walkin the track and offer to get her one if she'll show me where to cop, I've still been sold whoop.  Maybe I'm too white



fantom13 said:


> man this dope game.  so my usual phone connect usually give me a deal and he did not the other day so i text him seeing if he could hook it up today if i come thru and he like freaking went off on me saying like all i do is complain etc...  it is like dude i am spending X every X days damn right i am going to ask for a freaking deal.  so he was like go find someone else then.  i guarentee i can take my $ elsewhere and he would be calling.  anyways, just felt like bitching about my d boy....  so yeah i am not sure want to do.  i guess look for a new connect that will gladly take my X every X days.... right?


Fuck yeah, if you can take your business elsewhere, do so. I get so fed up with my guys BS, I wish I had the luxury of a few more connects or an open air market in my city.


----------



## chinky

fantom13 said:


> man this dope game.  so my usual phone connect usually give me a deal and he did not the other day so i text him seeing if he could hook it up today if i come thru and he like freaking went off on me saying like all i do is complain etc...  it is like dude i am spending X every X days damn right i am going to ask for a freaking deal.  so he was like go find someone else then.  i guarentee i can take my $ elsewhere and he would be calling.  anyways, just felt like bitching about my d boy....  so yeah i am not sure want to do.  i guess look for a new connect that will gladly take my X every X days.... right?



i bet you call him before he calls you

thats just the way the drug business is..if someone complained to me ill tell them to take it or leave it cause if you wont, someone else will...i was also a good salesman and f you came  to me a few dollers short id still take it as long as it wasnt everytime and as long as you wernt being slick about it, like if you told me you were short then thats fine

but from what you said, it seems like your always complaining..fuck that shit, if you dont like it then keep it movin


----------



## RecklessWOT

chinky said:


> i just reupped on a jab...had to meet him at a mcdonalds which i hate but he said his normal spots are hot so hes gonna give the old spots a rest
> 
> its just  so much easier and safer  meetin on a side street then meeting in a parking lot



Damn man I know I hate that shit, one of my guys loves to meet me at mcdonalds or a gas station or something and I feel like it's so fucking sketchy every time.


----------



## chinky

mcdonalds are just hiot cause thats where fiends go to shoot up so cops are always around them


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

well its official. the 2 best dope spots in chicago that i knew of are shut down. its so weird driving by and just seeing the street empty. i mean there used to always be like 5 people working and like 10-20 junkies waiting in line and coming and going. shit i get now is still great but just not the super flame. sad sad sad. 

but its almost better because the old spots were just X a bag all the way up, no deals. here i like the spot where its at, the dudes number i got, and i get deals. so its all good. maybe i will cruise a little one day look for some other shit but its like why take the risk when i got a good thing going?


----------



## chinky

come on man they will be back, blocks get passed down threw the family in the hood like that and they will be back..thye prolly just took a little hit and lost some soldiers so its time to let the bloick cool off and find some new youngins to watch the block for them...and best believe if someone else tried settin up there would be bodies even if the shop is closed cause they gotta protect it no matter if the store is open or not..

i wouldnt doubt if thats thge orginal reason why the cops came and raided the block,..but as long as the dboys aint shootin each other the police wont really fuck with them too hard but as soon as some bodies start showin up, thats when the police get involved but well you also said there was alwasy a line of junkies waiting to be served, i take it you normally go in the morning or something like right when they open cause i cant see there being a line all day, just when it first opens up

and think about it, thats why the MLDs are hurtin right now and on the run...cause that fuckin idiot shot up a park and hittin little 6year old girls and thats what brought the heat on them...now if your just affiliated with the MLDs the cops are gonna pick you up and charge you with something, even if its just loitering and now this dude has a KOS/HOS on him cause he literally broght the gang to the front of the police minds and made them public enemy #1...so hes gotta go..i read in the paper that the word on the street is they want the D removed from his face


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

chink, you would not believe. there was ALWAYS a line or if not a line i wan NEVER the only one coping at the time. and i have been there at all times of day. i mean these spots were fucking jumpin!


----------



## fantom13

yeah shit is going down on the streets i think some other crew is trying to take their block so shit has been crazy one of the guys said so that is way my guy is bitchy.  but i mean if you were getting shorted a few bags per jab i am sure you would be complaining.  well like we all know this is the dope game...  



chinky said:


> i bet you call him before he calls you
> 
> thats just the way the drug business is..if someone complained to me ill tell them to take it or leave it cause if you wont, someone else will...i was also a good salesman and f you came  to me a few dollers short id still take it as long as it wasnt everytime and as long as you wernt being slick about it, like if you told me you were short then thats fine
> 
> but from what you said, it seems like your always complaining..fuck that shit, if you dont like it then keep it movin


----------



## chinky

so what you guys cop at the same spot?


----------



## OpiateGuy

That was MLDs not SDs chinky


----------



## chinky

yeah your right...cause it was the MLDs who they claim the city stickers represented..with the heart and forks...

my fault, i should of looked it up cause i knew it was a folk set..ill fix it


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

chinky said:


> so what you guys cop at the same spot?


no he was talking about his phone connect.


----------



## cemg88

I feel like a sore pin cushion tonight  I'm going to attempt to detox myself for like the 5th time this month. but this time i have Ativan- which should really help. I have done it cold turkey but this last month i can never make it past 5 days... i have an absurdly high tolerance for opiate but zero tolerance for benzos and in detoxes the valium always worked better than the suboxone so I'm hoping with the help of Ativan i can make it through this time.. I'm just so tired of being sick and tired (sorry cheesy) this last run and has been rough and i need a break.
wish me luck!


----------



## chinky

5th time this month huh?


----------



## antitrust

long time lurker first post.
Today was a hell of a day. I go to the SS of chi 20 min drive from indiana.
So this morning around 10am we go out to cop just me and one other guy.
The dealers driving around today lately hes just been serving in the back alley of his house.
So he has us meet him in an alley pretty deep in.
Been there done that blah blah so we eventually cop got 10 whatever.
We're about to get on the hwy when we hear sirens and we're at a red light so there were cars way behind us. I just thought eh SS theres always sirens.
I read earlier someone said the cops wont mess up traffic to get you...BULLSHIT
This asshole was ducking and weaving to get behind us.
So he gets behind us im freaking out tried swallowing the bags lol yea got 4 down that didnt work so i just left em on the roof of my mouth it was hard to speak. So they jump out n pull us out start searching (oh be4 they got us i tooted 3 bags with a quickness) cant find shit and im talking to them telling them i lost my id at the bar blah blah theyre going with it. then he turns me around and im talkin to him and a bag falls...i get choked and yelled to spit it out i spit out what would fall out....2 bags stuck. They get us cuffed and in the car telling us to play ball. Do a buy for us and you can go. Im like fuck it ok. My dude was a bit weary cuz it was his dude. We i told him lil mama this bitch sells fake dope all the time so we used her instead of our real dude.
so we're in the station seperate rooms. They want him to call and buy but want to keep me because i tried to swallow and had all of the dope. he says no we both walk and ill buy... so he goes with a UC and buys $60 of shit dope. They let us go. the 2 bags stuck the whole 4 hours i was in there. plus they didnt find the one bag in his wallet..some fucking how. lol

I toot the 2 from my mouth on the ride home. went home downed some water puked till i got the others back. So it was a p shitty day. I dont know of any open air on the SS every1 drives around n alleys.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

^^^ that is fucked. thats all i will say bout that...


cemg88, if you made it 5 why not just do the 2 other and make it a week? after 7 it you will feel like a champ. trust me i clean out like once every month or so and it sucks but after day 6 or 7 you are good to go. now i personally don't stay clean, so for you if you are, the normal sleep will not come back for a while but everything else will be good. then you just gotta deal with PAWS. but it can be done simply, especially if you have benzos to help you out. so good luck!!!!!


----------



## BluffBoy

^^^^Damn homie did you just publically admit to Rollin on someone. Shitty dope or not what the fuck. That's some bitch shit right there. Sometimes you gotta pay to play, not drag someone else down the drain with you, especially someone that had zero to do with you being a dumbfuck. Smh.


----------



## Welderman

Snitches end up in ditches.


----------



## bagochina

Its stories like that anti-trust that makes me so happy I don't do dope anymore.


----------



## puke

Welderman said:


> Snitches end up in ditches.



yea because the homeboys on the corner are totally worth going to prison for 8)


----------



## OpiateGuy

NewPhone said:


> where did you detox?  rosecrance?  i was at rosecrance september-october 2009, on the adult mens unit.
> 
> Man I miss Chicago.  It's all pills where I live now, and they are way too expensive, way more than any other city that I have lived in.  And I actually had a dealer out of skokie who would sell the blows in a foil that was lined on the inside with a rolling paper, and a capsul of dorm on the side.  they were dubs, the foil and the pill would be in a balloon.


Yeah, I went to rosecrance.  Went the day after christmas 12/26/2011 and got out the night before New years eve.  My group got caught trying to sneak dope in, it was a huge scandal haha.  That's how I heard about the pill of dormin with the raw in rockford cause tahts what my roommate was getting dropped off to us.  Staff caught the bitch dropping ti off at the spot where they let people smoke cigs though.


----------



## puke

I got to celebrate my 21st bday at Intervention's in Woodridge.


----------



## chinky

yeah man seeing people snitch like that makes me pissed cause that same shit happened to me..didnt even know the kid or sell anything to him, he was just the friend of a friend and they got me...i get its differnt cause its some corner boys and nto people you grew up with but still..

you better hope it doesnt come back to bite you i know a member who got caught and the cops let him go and then 5months latr they come and arrest him cause they were building the case and didnt wantto scare off the big guys..or maybe they will call and want you to do more buys or whatnot...

why not go into gary, why come all the way to chicago? and how did you think they saw youi cop if the guy served you in an ally?


----------



## antitrust

puke said:


> yea because the homeboys on the corner are totally worth going to prison for 8)



yea they were gunna charge me with possession/trafficking/intent to distrubute.
its either them or me and i care about myself way more than them.
by shit dope i mean fake dope. shell do real dope probably once a week last time i copped from her it wasnt even dope it was way brown i tooted both bags then went to the bar didnt feel high at all...had a pitcher of beer and 2 shots..i dont remember anything at all. shit coulda killed me. she already killed some1 i knew.

edit:/ chinky  they were watching a different suspect because of the shootings and robberies that happened the night b4 and a UC saw us do the hand to hand.. they called it in and got us 5 blocks away. Gary is shit dope they try to sell dimes as dubs. plus its to hot dope dealers in GI dont last long at all. GI is full of snitches real bad like it doesnt even help them like it helped me they snitch just to do it.


----------



## chinky

i got family is griffith so i know the area well, but ive never looked for dope out there..it is only like a 30min ride to the westside but you got markham and harvey right by the border too if you dont want to do gary..

and how they gonna charge you with intent when you only got caught with 2bags?? 

just scare tactics my friend


and that bitch killed someone by givin them fake dope?


----------



## antitrust

chinky said:


> i got family is griffith so i know the area well, but ive never looked for dope out there..it is only like a 30min ride to the westside but you got markham and harvey right by the border too if you dont want to do gary..
> 
> and how they gonna charge you with intent when you only got caught with 2bags??
> 
> just scare tactics my friend
> 
> 
> and that bitch killed someone by givin them fake dope?



well that time there was a little real dope in it but she mixed benzos with it he never was one to take benzos so thats the only way it coulda got in his system. 
just got back from the SS jesus i was scared the whole time...thought every ford was the jump out boys lol


----------



## bagochina

rehabs ive been to: haymarket, rosecrance [3 times], share, central dupage hospital [twice], mercy hospital, hazelden [minn.], hazelden [chicago], silverhill [ct.].  All over a 15 yr period.

probably a couple more i am forgetting.


----------



## asecin

anyone has safe info on what is found in the cut heroin sold in the south side ? i used to buy it years ago and it was always sticky and bad quality. i sure hope i didnt inject some toxic stuff. anyone has info on what cuts were found in heroin sold chicago area, especially south side ??


----------



## chinky

im glad i have never been to one..i went tio drug school for weed back in like 2005 but that wasnt a rehab or anyhtring it was just for court, they didnt even drop us..the worst part about iot was it was on saturday mornings at like 8 or 9am and gettin up that early on a saturday sucked..i just learned more about drugs then when i went in and got a couple numbers at it...

its funny listening to crackheads compare the best recipes for cooking coke...one dude added niutmeg to his and dsif it gave it a real nice and distinct flavor, so everyone knew it was his rock, its was like his signature on the rock so you know its good..the other dude said something about adding sprite to it to help it lock up  and give it a little differnt flavor and his custiners knew and liked that shit



antitrust said:


> well that time there was a little real dope in it but she mixed benzos with it he never was one to take benzos so thats the only way it coulda got in his system.
> just got back from the SS jesus i was scared the whole time...thought every ford was the jump out boys lol



so you went down there twice today?


----------



## Welderman

bagochina said:


> rehabs ive been to: haymarket, rosecrance [3 times], share, central dupage hospital [twice], mercy hospital, hazelden [minn.], hazelden [chicago], silverhill [ct.].  All over a 15 yr period.
> 
> probably a couple more i am forgetting.


You have been around.


----------



## asecin

k tnx for help. appreciated !


----------



## antitrust

asecin said:


> anyone has safe info on what is found in the cut heroin sold in the south side ? i used to buy it years ago and it was always sticky and bad quality. i sure hope i didnt inject some toxic stuff. anyone has info on what cuts were found in heroin sold chicago area, especially south side ??


my guy uses dorm


----------



## chinky

really though how are we supposed to know what is in your bags? it can be anything really, the guy a few posts before said his dealer put benzos in it

but the 2 most common is dormin and sleepnol..one is a blue pill the other is pinkish


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

scare tactics is damn right chink. when i got caught with 14 they were trying to get me to snitch and told me I'm going down for possession with intent to distribute. i kept my mouth shut and it was all bullshit. just a possession charge. never listen to the cops antitrust.


----------



## chinky

nevet talk to them either..no matter what they tell you....NO MATTER WHAT!


----------



## RecklessWOT

Not trying to advocate lawlessness or anything, but yeah fuck those assholes.  Don't tell them shit you don't have to.  Don't help them out because they're certainly not trying to help you.  They love to say they are but fuck that, if they were really they wouldn't be busting balls in the first place.  They're just the other side...


----------



## asecin

antitrust said:


> my guy uses dorm




ive no idea what dorm stands for. i guess im out of touch with all the new current cool phrases.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

^^^ that is just gehtto sleeping pills. its really just benadryl/diphenhydramine


----------



## cemg88

Ridingthebrownline: Idk the cravings just get me. I've done this so.many times I've been to five rehab and had six months clean before I moved to Chicago- its just everytime I go out its that much harder to get clean again. Hopefully I can find some subs to go with the ativan. Everytime I'm super sick.I swear ill never get like that again and then as soon as I can get outta ref (5th) day I start hustling again. What REALLY gets me is the chronic fatigue.maybe im.just not ready yet to fully commit mysrlf again to sobriey.


----------



## cemg88

I'm from philly where the dope is fire you dont have to cook at and when I moved to Chicago I heard they had Rlly good dope.but I was always.wondering wtf those pink specks were. Now I know


----------



## puke

I always thought it looked like cinaburst gum.


----------



## asecin

RidingtheBrownline said:


> ^^^ that is just gehtto sleeping pills. its really just benadryl/diphenhydramine



injecting that shit cant be good for you.


----------



## KMNINnR

asecin said:


> injecting that shit cant be good for you.



What? like injecting heroin IS good for you??
Fuck, at least the dorm is FDA approved.


----------



## lptrax

seeing as diacytlmorphine is fully non-toxic injecting a sterile pure solution of it would in fact be not bad for you


----------



## Johnny blue

KMNINnR said:


> What? like injecting heroin IS good for you??
> Fuck, at least the dorm is FDA approved.



It's a pill though. Not approved for IV use.


----------



## OpiateGuy

I've been getting straight fire lately, however, the last batch the guy had fell off a little.  Not sure what was up with it but the cut would just leave a burning feeling in my nose and the legs were a little too short for my liking.  However, my guy finally got a new batch after having that other stuff for like 3 days, and this new shit is pretty fire.  I'm loving it.

Here is a fucking weird story from when I went and copped today for you guys..

So, I call my guy 5 minutes before my train pulls into the metra station and tell him I'm ordering a jab and to meet me.  So he says yeah thats cool and then when I pull in and am walking to the corner, he calls and said to meet him a couple blocks down.  So I'm walking a few blocks and I'm 1 block away and I notice a kid following me.  But I didn't think anything of it because its a major street in chicago, so then I turn onto the street where I'm meeting my guy and I see his car a few feet down the street and the fucking kid makes the same turn.  I was thinking about saying something like what the fuck are you following me for? But my guys car was right there so I just decided to get in.  So, I get in and this kid fucking hops right in.  I figured it was just a coincidence that we were both copping from the guy (that has happened a few times).. So we're both in the car and the kid hands my guy money and says "13?".. that's weird because my dude does 14 so my guy was like "its 14."  So the kid gets his jab and leaves and I hand my guy the same and he goes "Wait, I thought you two were together?" and I was like "Nah bro I don't know who the fuck that kid is"  He's like "Damn man I didn't know.. I only brougth the 1 jab you told me to bring."  So this kid obviously didn't call him and he had no clue where my guy was because it was a random street... So I guess the kid followed me and just hopped in and got lucky that he had enough for a jab and I happened to be buying a jab.

So yeah, that was the weirdest thing ever... Still have no real clue how it happened or how the kid knew I was copping dope and got lucky that it was the same amount.. Idk man, that shit was just waaaaay weird.  But yeah, my guy drove me to his house and he ran in and got it and then drove me back to the train station so I got my shit.

Its real fuckin good and I think I'mma head back down cause I sold a blow and some kid paid me back $15 he owed me.. just need a little more and I can get another half.  Hell yeah.  Well, hope everyone else is having a good weekend.  Be safe mofuckas

EDIT: This is probably my longest post ever.


----------



## chinky

cemg88 said:


> I'm from philly where the dope is fire you dont have to cook at and when I moved to Chicago I heard they had Rlly good dope.but I was always.wondering wtf those pink specks were. Now I know



compared to philly how does chi dope rank?


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

opiate guy that is really weird. if i were you i might be al lil cautious. coulda been an UC watching your guy and just made a buy or some shit. idk but that kind of shit does not just happen coincidently like that.


----------



## chinky

i doubt it was that..the guy prolly just heard him on the phone and figured he would go to the same spot saince he knew his dude was meeting him..its hard to believe that this guy up and hopped in the car and you didnt even as so much talk to him on the trrain..i would never in a million years do that withpout expecting a beat down..

really it sounds like a bunch a bullshit but its too far off to make that up..


----------



## brutus

OG: Seems like you were talking pretty damn loud or either the kid was being too damn nosy and realized that you were going to buy heroin and decided he would get some too. Kid had some balls doing that. Down here if you walked into a trap house uninvited you would have about 5 guns pointing at you until you left one way or the other.


----------



## Someguy11

Damn seems there is an entirely different scene than what I've seen. Alot of people seem to be going to "spots" when I never have, all I have is phone connects. I'm guessing this has to do with me being closer to the south side than the west side?


----------



## OpiateGuy

Thats the thing guys, this kid wasn't on the train with me and thats when I made the meet with my guy..  I call him 5 minutes before i get there so he shows up at the spot by the time i get there.  There was 1 phone call like half a block away from the meeting spot he called and said yo where u at and i said "im turnin the corner" and that was it..the kid was following me before that.  And im not making shit up, this shit happened and we were both just like what the fuck?


----------



## chinky

i wanna call ducktales but who would make that up?


----------



## brutus

That's one of the weirdest things I've heard regarding scoring OG.


----------



## chinky

thats what im screamin


----------



## Johnny blue

That is weird as hell. I think we can all figure out what's going on when we see someone that's obviously copping though. That kid had balls. You gotta give him that.


----------



## chinky

no doubt

*team nod assemble*


----------



## OpiateGuy

Damn bros, a day and a half of complete WHAT THE FUCK nodding.  This dope is so fire its unbelievable.  Hoping he has the same shit when i cop tomorrow.  Still got a couple caps of this shit left regardless tho.

And to anyone that thinks im bullshitting, fuck all yall.  When have i ever been known to bullshit?  Seriously tho only in chicago can that shit happen.. its just too obvious if youre white and on the west side what you are doing.. CHI TOWN CRAZY


----------



## brutus

^ No one ever said a damn thing about you bullshitting that story man. Don't get so damn defensive.


----------



## BluffBoy

Chink did say sounded like bullshit just too off the wall not to be true.


----------



## chinky

exactly...so i believe him


----------



## schwiftee

I mentioned this before but I think it bears repeating,
and I think I'll keep my comments about it to myself as they would likely fall into a minority view here 
except js maybe this has something to do with the whole OG thing 
I posted the link to the full story if your interested

FEB 23, 2012 (Chicago) – Jack Riley, Special Agent-in-Charge of the Chicago Field Division of the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA), Chicago Mayor Rahm Emanuel, and Superintendent Garry McCarthy announced a partnership that will augment the Chicago Police Department’s Violence Reduction Initiative now underway in the Englewood and Harrison communities of Chicago.

“In Chicago, we’ve got anywhere between 40,000 to 60,000 documented gang members,” said SAC Jack Riley. “We also have recently become a hub for the Mexican cartels. That’s a toxic mix and we’re getting out front, leading the way, and doing everything we can from the street level to the international level to put them out of business.”

The DEA Chicago Field Division has committed three Strike Force Groups that include more than 60 highly trained federal, state and local drug law enforcement professionals which will help the Chicago Police Department combat drug related violence that is particularly prevalent in Chicago’s Englewood and Harrison communities. Those teams will work on both short-term and long-term narcotic investigations alongside the Chicago Police Department Gang Intelligence and Narcotics Units in order to target “choke points,” where local gang leaders interact with Mexican drug trafficking organizations.

The DEA will be joined in these efforts by the FBI, U.S. Marshall’s Service, ATF, DHS, and the IRS. These partnerships are extremely valuable and complement the city’s violence reduction initiatives.

http://http://www.justice.gov/dea/pubs/states/newsrel/2012/chi022312.html


----------



## chinky

i dont even want to think about this shit anymore cause its just so off the wall..

i mean how could this guy who wasnt on the train when he made the call follow him and know where he was coppin..?

unless someone else was on the train and heard the convo and fwd the message and told him to follow him or OG looks like a junkie and the guy could tell when he got off the train in that area

i mean if the dude was a narc..why wouldnt he just bust them right then and there with a jab? thats a decent charge plus the car he was in would have been seized... i mean its not like the guy has dudes number to place the call and cop again so its hard to think they are "building a case"

OG i think its time you start meeting him at a differnt location and switchinm up your routine to be safe..caise its alwasy better safe then sorry


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

well turned out to be a great day. i got my dope this morning from my good spot, (had to settle for 10 nickels cuz he or anyone was out at the spot when i went, and these bags just don't do it for me anymore)and found out i was approved for unemployment! only thing that sucks is that i missed a little of my shot in both my feet, and don't really got anywhere on my arm. i will have to look around. so that sucks. bet besides that, shit is good.


----------



## fantom13

RidingtheBrownline said:


> well turned out to be a great day. i got my dope this morning from my good spot, (had to settle for 10 nickels cuz he or anyone was out at the spot when i went, and these bags just don't do it for me anymore)and found out i was approved for unemployment! only thing that sucks is that i missed a little of my shot in both my feet, and don't really got anywhere on my arm. i will have to look around. so that sucks. bet besides that, shit is good.



isn't that the worst.  i hit a nerve in my foot about 2 weeks again and it is still unbearable.  i even registerd blood so i was positive i was hitting.  it totally sucks.  and yeah i have been missing in my arms....  fucking blows.  i wonder if we can get like a cathador and i am super serious...  congrats on the unemployment.  we should party one of these night...


----------



## chinky

yeah lets me up and party cause you got approved for unemployment

how about go find another job?


----------



## OpiateGuy

Chinky, I absolutely do not look like a junky.  Clean cut and white (Shit, that might be lookin like a junkie tho in chicago haha)..  But yeah, just copped again at the station, had no problems.  Called 10min before i got to the station and as i was walking out of the tunnel, she pulled up.  I was off the train and had copped and was back at the station waitnig for the next train home within 5 minutes.  Ah man, gotta love good customer service.  This jab is pretty good too.

CHICAGO TEAM NOD ASSEMBLE MOFUCKAS!


----------



## chinky

i was a fucker and used 2 days in a row when i should of waited and got high tonite..so now im sittin here doin nothing

when the dope is that good its hard to let it sitt there


----------



## 2cimdma

I'm not sure I'm allowed to ask this question or not.  So if this is against the rules I apologize to the Mod and please delete if its against the rules.  I was just wondering how much those Mcdonald spoons(coffee stirrers from the 70's or 80's) are going for in the city now-a-days?  The ones that dealers measure out their blows with.


----------



## Kcwhite

Last year sometime I traveled to Chicago for work, I found a working girl who hooked me up.  First nite I got two real nice bags and it was fire. Next nite I spent the same amount, got much much less and it much lower quality from a different person in the same area. Both times dope was a real fine powder, like baking soda. I've never seen any shit that looked like that in the metro Detroit area. So that was my experience with chicago heroin.


----------



## chinky

^did you fuck the pro too or just have to buy her a bag? and you said you went back to the same area, why not hit the same street or ask for his number? cause she prolly took you or told ypou her spot/dude..i would of went right back to that spot if i were you



2cimdma said:


> I'm not sure I'm allowed to ask this question or not.  So if this is against the rules I apologize to the Mod and please delete if its against the rules.  I was just wondering how much those Mcdonald spoons(coffee stirrers from the 70's or 80's) are going for in the city now-a-days?  The ones that dealers measure out their blows with.



i bet very few if any use them, hell dude most of them prolly never heard of them..they might use something similar to get a consistant bag but i bet most dont bother to weigh out their bags, its all done by eye or like my people they just cap it up and whatever fits,fits 

it would be such a waste of time weighin out all them bags


----------



## Kcwhite

^^^no, just bought her a bag, i didn't know the exact spot she went bc she had me park in the street and she went up the alley. Believe me, I tried to find the same spot but ended up getting served a few streets over.  I was just thankful to get served two days in a row(even tho the 2nd day I couldn't even catch a nod) when I was far away from my regular guy.  Also I noticed that the Chicago police act a little different than the Detroit police, so I didn't want to get caught up in a whole different state.  Its weird seeing the police actually do their job.


----------



## puke

I heard they don't even make those spoons anymore.


----------



## axl blaze

those Mickey D's spoons are long gone






here is the article on Snopes about it


----------



## puke

Oh yeah, thats how I heard about. I've been trying to remember where since my last post.


----------



## Yazdgerd

I think I may have some of those spoons still around here....I'll take a look...


Glad to see you are all pleased with your finds for the most part, I had some D the other day and it was so dark brown I thought it looked like coffee or cola. Total garbage- I got 4 for driving but it was totally not worth it. 

I have been seeing the skeezers coming out of the wood work on the way to the clinic...Maybe this could be a good thing?


----------



## Yazdgerd

I don't know what has been going on, but the last two times I have snorted dope I almost had an asthma attack...I wonder if 10 years of snorting has caught up with me finally, or if the D is just too fine or something..Anyone else have any issues like this at all?


----------



## axl blaze

damn if you have one of those spoons I would recommend finding them and selling them on eBay stat

I think they are going for MAD loot


----------



## SameOldShit101

I did a quick google search for "vintage mcdonnalds stirring spoon" and I found a couple spent links to them being sold at different places. If you look hard enough I'm sure you'll be able to find them. The first link I found had 3 of them for $7.99+s&h so, they aren't going for ridiculous prices. If you need them for your nastolgic stash then they are out there.  As for coffee grind colored dope, it sounds like you got some gar-bosh.  I hope things look up for yeh man. I scored some real right shit tnite! Hope the sun shines for yeh soon. As for me, had a long talk with the friends tnite and we're thinking we're gonna quit for a prolonged period of time. We're afraid that the shit will rip us apart for good and leave us all fucked. Hope we can stay away.. someday. Sooner than later.


----------



## 2cimdma

Those spoons are what the dealers use to use to measure their blows with cause they hold 100mg.  I have 106 of em'.  Those little spoons use to sell for 30-40 bucks on the west side back in '02.  But I've seen that the blows in the city have gotten bigger than what they use to be.  But a lot has changed since then.  I was going out west since '99 till '02.  Then in Dec., 2002 I took a leave of absence from society to go spend some time in IDOC for the next 4 years and a month.  When I got out Jan., 2007 I didnt use anything for a year.  So in Jan. '08 I took a trip out west and there didnt seem to be as many spots as there use to be.  I sure as hell didnt hear the 3 most beautiful words in the human language "rocks, blows, park" as much.  The blows seemed to have gotten bigger but the quality didnt seem as great.  But then again I didnt have a 24 hour spot like I use to have up till '02 so I had to buy from different places.  Then I got a older guy's number and stuck with him and been going to him since.  Even living in New Orleans when I fly back to Illinois I call him up to stock up to go back to N.O.  His blows are BIG and good.  In '09 I was back in Il visiting friends and got caught with 26 blows and the weight came back as 8.1g so that's 312mg per bag.  Anyways I got off topic, sorry for rambling on.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

so i went to my regular spot today and there is no dope in them. i mean there is powder, but no dope. i always smell them when i get, just to make sure everything is right, and there was no smell. i was like, hmm, maybe i can't smell right now. so i did 1 and a lil more than a half, bigger than my usual dose, cooked up pretty normal, darker than last batch but this shit usually cooks up way dark. shot it, and nothing. i smelled some other bags in the line of tape, and nothing. i haven't called him yet, but i am going to right now. 

luckily i had some cottons left over and got high as fuck, but thats 100 dollars out of pocket if he don't fix it. but i mean its so weird cuz the blows have always been fire, and now just bunk? now i gotta find another spot, which i do not like doing. sad day.


----------



## chinky

this is why i stick with my people..so i dont have to worry about things like that^

its too much of a business for them, and its a famil business even when they get popped, someoen else just takes the phone for a few days, they will get new cars and maybe change the number and its business as usual..even when they dont get popped, they will switch cars every year or so just to keep things fresh...but alwyas on point and with the count and the quality, and when the quality is off, you call them back and they will take cxare of it by getting a new batch(ive hadf them say we wont get a new batch for 4days, and then ill call2 days later and say we still dont got nothing new, you know just honest not tryin to give me the garbage) and on a couple occasons will swap the bags for me bnut its rare to get garbage cause they realize when they got the good, its sells it self, but then its not that good people dont call, so they arent on bullshti they will alwasy keep somethign good...

it would be hard to find anothe connect that i trust as much as them cause ive been goin to them for like i dunno 2 1/2-3years...and the whole time they have not gona more then 2days dry and for me at least will pick up the phone and let me know it wont be til tomnorrow, and even though they mainly sell blows thet have got me weed and coke when i ask for it...i can cget great weed but sometimes i just want a sawbuck of dro for the ride home cause i know im gonna sit in traffic...but i have done other dope and copped from other people and get new numbers but i always find myself goin back to the same people..and its really cause they run their shit like a business but arte more like firends, they alwayts have product and will always be available to meet..hell even on holidays, ive had them say we are closed right now but for you i will make an exception and its only cause its you, i told everyone else to call back tomorrow..thats cause he knows when i call im down there normally in less then 30mins and normally get at least a jab, so its worth it, its not like im callin for 2bags or make them wait an hour or 2 to get down ther.. plus im one of the few who knows where they live so i will go right to thwir street and all they got to do is walkoutside on days like that..


----------



## chinky

this is something thats pretty interesting and was justi n yesterdays paper

Critics say bill would discourage reporting of drug overdoses
(Change would require that callers get treatment to avoid prosecution)

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/..._1_drug-overdoses-fatal-overdoses-drug-policy

personally i would reather go to jail, then know i just killed my friend cause i was to afraid to call 911..that shit would eat me alive being on my conscience..


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

but chink this guy always takes care of me. its always fire. and everything is packaged the same so idk if someone is just fucking up at the mill or what. nothing was off except when i opened the tape. i called him up and i think he is just too dumb to know what I'm talking about when i say they had no dope in them. he's just like "are they short?" i told him no there just no dope in them. he still didn't get it. all he does is run the spot. so i know it aint on him but  i mean i can't go back knowing that this can happen. i love the guy and he always took care of me but if people that packaging his shit aint right, he aint right. and he will know soon enough.


----------



## chinky

well yeah he will know..cause when his phone goes dead and hes sittin on the dope for a week longer then he normally does..he should get the picture its bunk bags

so you think he buys them prepackaged and flips them, instead of milling them himself? that doesnt sound like the smart way t go about it..i mean this isnt the east coast and people here arent milling 10k-20k bags of the same product and its not goin everywhere...how can he make sure its a quality product when he aint doin it themselves?

i know my people buy raw and cap them up themselves..so when the product is weak, that mean the raw was weak cause they always throw the same cut on it..and when that happens they call someone else to get their raw from and i know right now they got someone with some heat..

so if this dude is a good dude like you say call him up again and ask when hes gettin the new batch in cause like you said the last batch was garbage..and if hes tells you its a new batch but obviously the same..then you start lookin elsewhre cause now hes being shady...last time that happened with my people, he told me to bring it bacl and he will swap the bags out for new ones and throw in 2extra to make up for it...he told me he has the old shit still and is givbin it to the other peoplek who didnt buy the old shit yet and accedently gave me the old shit..and since then the product has been fire


----------



## Yazdgerd

chinky said:


> this is something thats pretty interesting and was justi n yesterdays paper
> 
> Critics say bill would discourage reporting of drug overdoses
> (Change would require that callers get treatment to avoid prosecution)
> 
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/..._1_drug-overdoses-fatal-overdoses-drug-policy
> 
> personally i would reather go to jail, then know i just killed my friend cause i was to afraid to call 911..that shit would eat me alive being on my conscience..



It always seems like the politicians authoring said bills are not looking at the big picture- First off, they probably should have consulted a junkie first to find out what actually happens and what goes through their minds as opposed to getting heavy-handed with the D crew...

People out there scoring H on a regular basis probably aren't interested in checking into drug rehab. They may talk about it, but it usually seems to be on the last of their priorities list..

You are better off taking your guy or girl to Loretto or other said institution than risk legal proceedings and have the burden of not saving your friends life of your conscience...

Thats what I think at least....


----------



## Yazdgerd

axl blaze said:


> damn if you have one of those spoons I would recommend finding them and selling them on eBay stat
> 
> I think they are going for MAD loot



They actually are more common than you think- A lot of people started grabbing these when the "McDonalds Coke Spoon" debacle hit the news back in the day. I was looking in a document box this morning and found 3 of them, and I know I have more than that...They are mostly novelties, but they are a funny novelty if that...

I also found a stainless steel mini spoon on a leather necklace....Why my folks had this is beyond me, or maybe there is 
something they aren't telling me??


----------



## RecklessWOT

Yazdgerd said:


> I also found a stainless steel mini spoon on a leather necklace....Why my folks had this is beyond me, or maybe there is
> something they aren't telling me??



I remember being a kid and finding some burnt up spoons behind the dryer in the basement once.  Still not 100% sure where they came from although I have my suspicions...


----------



## chinky

i dont understand junkies and hiding their used up paraphnalia instead of just throwing that shit in the garbage


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

got on some good today but........

i have no veins to hit.


found one lol


----------



## chinky

how long would it take for you veins to go back to normal?

yall talk shit about how our noses are jacked up from sniffin but veins seem a little more important..i can alwasy breathe threw my mouth


----------



## OpiateGuy

chinky said:


> how long would it take for you veins to go back to normal?
> 
> yall talk shit about how our noses are jacked up from sniffin but veins seem a little more important..i can alwasy breathe threw my mouth


Ha, I second this.

Copped a jab today.. Ended up sellin 6 for the price of the jab and 1 more for the amount i pay to take the train.  Blew 6 more and feel good and saved 1 for work tomorrow.  Gonna cop a jab tomorrow, might even do 1 and a half.. haven't decided yet.  Shit was good as usual.


----------



## chinky

i should be at the bulls game but i didnt charge my phone last night so when i woke up i threw it on the charger and it sat there all afternoon..i go up tto my room to get it and notice a couyple missed calls and texts, read the texts and my buddy had 3tickets to todays game with parking and was seein if i wanted to go 

yeah im kinda pissed, i would of liked to see amare and melo and linsanity and of course drose but ive seen him play since highschool..


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

holy shit, i just got back from the side and i have never in my life seen the blocks this hot in my copping area. 

spot#1 they waiting to re-up, say 2 mins. cop rolls up. i leave.

spot#2 tell them way i need, other guy is on foot, he got whatever, and the dude is motioning be to come in the building, and I'm like no way, well cop comes down the street, white guy ducks into building along with d boys. (i woulda been fucked if i got out, as soon as i left they woulda nabbed me)

so i go way out of my area to where i never copped before but heard of and got some. but this dumb ass (i assume he is a junky too) just takes my blows and throws them at my hand and i end up with 3 in my hand and what was suppose to be 2 on the floor. i find one. and the chick who was there was bitching at the guy who served me and told me she would get me back next time. dope is good though, better than i woulda got at spot 2 but spot 1 is real good.

idk if it was just today they were working the blocks or the time, because i usually go in the morning/early afternoon. it was not fun.


----------



## OpiateGuy

RidingtheBrownline said:


> holy shit, i just got back from the side and i have never in my life seen the blocks this hot in my copping area.
> 
> spot#1 they waiting to re-up, say 2 mins. cop rolls up. i leave.
> 
> spot#2 tell them way i need, other guy is on foot, he got whatever, and the dude is motioning be to come in the building, and I'm like no way, well cop comes down the street, white guy ducks into building along with d boys. (i woulda been fucked if i got out, as soon as i left they woulda nabbed me)
> 
> so i go way out of my area to where i never copped before but heard of and got some. but this dumb ass (i assume he is a junky too) just takes my blows and throws them at my hand and i end up with 3 in my hand and what was suppose to be 2 on the floor. i find one. and the chick who was there was bitching at the guy who served me and told me she would get me back next time. dope is good though, better than i woulda got at spot 2 but spot 1 is real good.
> 
> idk if it was just today they were working the blocks or the time, because i usually go in the morning/early afternoon. it was not fun.


Its warm out and cops are gonna be hitting the dope spots harder.  Happens every year.


----------



## chinky

yeah man its gponna be a daily thing now a days since rahm made it his thing to put more cope on the street cause he wasnt  gonna hire new ones...

but i think he said he was gonna try and put 1000 more officers on the street and since he wasnt gonna hire new ones it will be ones who have been on desk duty and other things, prolly ones that are a little gung ho and that why they are on desk detail

but yeah becareful if you hitting the blocks up cause it seriouisly gonna be a daily occurance..and dont forget about the trains too, he promised he was gonna put more police on them especially UCs and i know yall have seen them out there


----------



## chinky

i just saw a story on channel 5 about this girl who OD and they are talkin to her parents and all this and when they show the heroin it looks like they took it off youtube cause they totally showed a bunch of stamps..

i swear these people who do these stories just make up anything and take video and pictures that to a user obviously isnt chiacgo products

and of course this girl was from naperville..it said there was 6 teen heroin ODs in naperville last year..i guess thats alot but i dont know the age group they were lookin at..my guess is highschool and college kids


----------



## Johnny blue

You'd have a hard time finding a news source that doesn't use "stock photos" and shit. You've probably seen them do that hundreds of times for other topics but, in this case you happen to be an expert on the topic so you noticed. In the meantime there's countless worried Illinois parents looking for stamps in their kids rooms.


----------



## Yazdgerd

Johnny blue said:


> You'd have a hard time finding a news source that doesn't use "stock photos" and shit. You've probably seen them do that hundreds of times for other topics but, in this case you happen to be an expert on the topic so you noticed. In the meantime there's countless worried Illinois parents looking for stamps in their kids rooms.



Fox32 has a commercial where they had a little montage of all the stories they broke over the years, and they claimed to have broken the "Heroin Highway" story. That is such old news that I was really surprised that it actually got airplay. 

I think this was the same news channel that claimed that the most OD's happen in the parking lot of the Chicago offices of NA off 290. Talk about irony...


----------



## Yazdgerd

RidingtheBrownline said:


> holy shit, i just got back from the side and i have never in my life seen the blocks this hot in my copping area.
> 
> spot#1 they waiting to re-up, say 2 mins. cop rolls up. i leave.
> 
> spot#2 tell them way i need, other guy is on foot, he got whatever, and the dude is motioning be to come in the building, and I'm like no way, well cop comes down the street, white guy ducks into building along with d boys. (i woulda been fucked if i got out, as soon as i left they woulda nabbed me)
> 
> so i go way out of my area to where i never copped before but heard of and got some. but this dumb ass (i assume he is a junky too) just takes my blows and throws them at my hand and i end up with 3 in my hand and what was suppose to be 2 on the floor. i find one. and the chick who was there was bitching at the guy who served me and told me she would get me back next time. dope is good though, better than i woulda got at spot 2 but spot 1 is real good.
> 
> idk if it was just today they were working the blocks or the time, because i usually go in the morning/early afternoon. it was not fun.



I'm not sure if it is just the weather, but a few old spots I went to back around 2000 or so are back in force. I don't like driving in that neighborhood, but it was broad ass daylight and people were out serving in numbers...

And I knew the weather was nice because the hoes were out too, before noon!


----------



## Yazdgerd

Finally- found some good stamps for once- 3 put me in the zone. Should have asked for a number but what good is that going to do me, they aren't going to meet me off the block...Said they on till 1am, that seems fair. At least they didn't say "we 24 hours joe" and next thing you know you go out and the spot is dead..This one could be done from public trans too, although I prefer picking up in a car instead of getting fucked with by neighborhood jagoffs on foot...Even though the guys selling claim that no one will fuck with you, I still hear about vigilantes trying that shit from time to time...


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

everything was smooth sailing today 

i like this spot that I'm going to now (today was only 2nd time there) because they got the dope a few steps from them, so you don't gotta wait for them to walk half a block or into the building/house to go get them so its in and out real fast.

and yazdgerd, are you not in chicago? how the hell did you get stamps?


----------



## bagochina

> Even though the guys selling claim that no one will fuck with you, I still hear about vigilantes trying that shit from time to time...



Vigilantes?  You mean stick-up kids.


----------



## brutus

^ Hahaha, but vigilantes sounds so much better.


----------



## chinky

my guess is it wasnt a stamp but a dime baggie with a design of somesort on it

and RBL why do you go everyday, instead of pickin up enough to get you threw a couple days?..its doesnt seem like you take any days off like i do, so why waste all that time?


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

chinky said:


> my guess is it wasnt a stamp but a dime baggie with a design of somesort on it
> 
> and RBL why do you go everyday, instead of pickin up enough to get you threw a couple days?..its doesnt seem like you take any days off like i do, so why waste all that time?


 well chink, like today, this is a pretty new spot that I'm hitting up and they tend to get freaked out when you buy a lot of dope. like today i bought six and they like "you police what kind of bags we got??" and i answered and got served. so depending on the spot, ya i usually do get enough to last me a couple of days, just so happened that i have been hitting newer spots the past couple of days, thats all.


----------



## chinky

ill tell you what the dboys where out in force todawy..i took al ittle detour to an area i know where dope is and damn near everyblock i passed on my way to meet my people had boys on the corner in their white tees..literally everyblock and no cops around


----------



## cemg88

I had a rig completely break off in my arm the last day of my usage. Never thought that would happen... Weirdest sensation. On day 5 of detox. Sucks!!!!


----------



## Johnny blue

Well you're almost there. Are you trying to get clean or is this an involuntary detox?


----------



## Welderman

cemg88 said:


> I had a rig completely break off in my arm the last day of my usage. Never thought that would happen... Weirdest sensation. On day 5 of detox. Sucks!!!!


I bet if I was a shooter that would have happened to me with the last of my dope too. While sitting in the parking lot of the detox center.    

Did you get it out? Did it waste your dope?

The night before I went to rehab a plumbing line broke. I was going in for 7-14 days. I was more pissed that I had to work on the house than going to a detox center. Luckily I got the repair done in a few hours and managed to score some h. The high was such a disapointent too. It must have been all the stress involved. Haven't had any heroin since then. Stayed clean for a few years too.  But my back went out and the good doctor filled that rx bottle up like a motherfucker. Some days I take too many some days not. But I hardly ever run out. I have learned a little self control.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

hit the spot today and they had a new guy in their crew. i wanted x for x but the dude who kinda runs the spot said he owes me a bag because of this guy, and he's just like, " I'm just doing my job, no one told me how things run here". felt bad for him, seemed like a guy who's first day on the job gets bitched at by the boss when no one taught him in the first place. 

but i need to find another spot, i don't really like this stuff too much. and the spot with the fire bags is still down.


----------



## cemg88

Idk I'm visiting relatives so I figured I would use the week outta the city to detox. Day six and it still sucks...idk I got the thing out and I had another one. No stopping this junkie. I wanna say ill stay clean but I'm already planning on callin my dude in my head. I've done this so many times idk its hard


----------



## puke

You know I haven't used dope in about six months now and I think about it everyday I end up not using because its such a pain in the ass to get to the westside. I'm really starting to think by using heroin I've completely destroyed any innocence I ever had and will never find joy in the simple things I use to.


----------



## Johnny blue

Oh man, you can't think like that dude. I'm no shrink but, it sounds to me like you have some depression issues. Even though it's been so long you could still be dealing with PAWS as well. I don't mean to be Debbie downer but if this continues you may want to seek some help.


----------



## chinky

puke what have you been using to stay clean?

subs to me always offered the antidepression qualities..like when i take them i feel somewhat normal and want to be social and just more upbeat


----------



## puke

Well I was using mmt but in April it will be a year since I've been off of it. What keeps me clean now is just the fact I don't have a license and its too fucking hard on me mentally to have to go to the ghetto and walk around looking for dope. The last time I went I actually started shaking when I was copping that it started tripping the dude out. It was pretty embarrassing because I never use to have a problem with it.


----------



## chinky

get on subs man, no joke they have the antidepressant properties to it and it will make you feel so much better


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

fantom, clear out you pm box, i can't send you a pm until you delete some of your messages. 

got some proper dope today. was going to go exploring but said fuck it and hit up a spot i know and have been just once before. did some at like 4pm and was nodded out till about 6 or 7pm. now I'm watching the hawks game, drinking some founders dirty bastard, rouge yellow snow IPA, and some dogfish head raison d etre. also got a sammy smith oatmeal stout pint that I'm thinking of opening tonight! some I'm rolling in fire beer and good dope, watching the blackhawks kick ass so far, its a good night.


----------



## moonmaster88

Batman Bagies. Anyone copped these lately?


----------



## chinky

no.


----------



## cemg88

I'm such a dirty happy at heart.:... At the airport can't wait to be back in Chicago


----------



## OpiateGuy

St pattys day ahhh shitt the river r is green.  Decided to skip all parties/barcrawls and went and copped a jab.  Then my boy hit me up wanting to get some dope so i said if he wants to drive down ill cop for him so i'll be gettin another half jab atleast. Feels good having plenty of dope for the weekend and no work tomorrow morning.  Hell yeah.

Anyone else noddin on st patricks day?


----------



## puke

cemg88 said:


> I'm such a dirty happy at heart.:... At the airport can't wait to be back in Chicago



Really, its fuckin hot and sunny!?!?!? AARRRRGGGHH


----------



## chinky

OpiateGuy said:


> St pattys day ahhh shitt the river r is green.  Decided to skip all parties/barcrawls and went and copped a jab.  Then my boy hit me up wanting to get some dope so i said if he wants to drive down ill cop for him so i'll be gettin another half jab atleast. Feels good having plenty of dope for the weekend and no work tomorrow morning.  Hell yeah.
> 
> Anyone else noddin on st patricks day?



team nod is in the building

fuck alcohol that shit is the devils juice


----------



## cemg88

Yeah but it was hot in Wisconsin too rather be in my own bed! So happy to be home and the river is my favorite color! Much love to my fellow Irish people!


----------



## cemg88

Plus I just met with my dude and now I'm happy nodding watching all the drunk ppl make assess of themselves


----------



## hooks

How ironic - Ireland is having an even worse time of the great heroin drought than England right now! They aint had ANYTHING above like 4% shit for over a year and a half now!


----------



## chinky

yes we know yall have shit over there..we have only heard about it once every week or 2 from somebody who wants to come here for a little drug vacation, and where we would suggest to visit..i hear india has a ton of dope and its the cheapest dope in the world per hit..i read an article that said its literally the equivilant to pennies here or in the UK..

yall just need better connects or something cause i would put tons of money on it that says people arel still getting fire dope over there..they might be payin more and keepng it on the low so normal hypes lke you cant get it..but it is there i guarantee it


----------



## cemg88

Where did you get that 4% statistic?


----------



## puke

All my years of living outside of Chicago I've never seen the green river.


----------



## chinky

ive never seen it in person either


----------



## trumandchiave

really its nothing special u guys arent missing shit this i didnt even hear of them dyeing it


----------



## OpiateGuy

6 or 4 bags down, 4 or 6 more to go. Had 10 for today.  Can't remember exactly how much i've done though. Watching Sopranos Season 3 on DVD all night and gonna fix a bowl of ice cream while nodding my face off.  2 nights in a row.  Fuck yeah.


----------



## hooks

cemg88 said:


> Where did you get that 4% statistic?



Purely a guess!! I know for a fact that the purity for some people who've got busted in England has been as low as 10% and from what I hear the folks in (d)Ireland r getting even worse stuff.


----------



## puke

Sopranos season 3 something happens to Jackie Jr., he should've stayed in college.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

hot damn i got lucky today. so I'm siting at the spot. a cop drives by. after that dude says he coming. well i had been waiting for about 10 mins and then I'm like fuck this, this is getting sketchy and I'm about to drive, and the other people at the spot are like hold on, and then right as I'm bout to leave he comes, gives me my stuff, and i turn and there are 2 cops coming up the one way. they tell me to pull over, and i drive a little and put the blows up my ass and pull over. 

unbelievably today the dope was in a bag, usually its just lose so if it was lose i would have been super fucked. and the cops search car, were actually pretty cool, and tell me to get the fuck out of there. i can't believe they didn't see dude hand me stuff and can't believe i got so lucky. I'm done for a while now. shit is crazy scary. be safe people.


----------



## OpiateGuy

Sounds like the westside to me Ridingthebrowline. Glad you made it out without a trip to the cook county hotel.

Today was good, i've blown about 5 caps throughout the day.  I've got 9 more.  And I was able to find some xanax bars tonight which i don't come across all that foten anymore.  Thank fucking god for xanax.  It lets me nod off muchhh less dope.  I get to save so much.  Anyways, grabbed a few pf the bars and popped a half a bar and snorted another blow.  I'm feelin fuckin really good.  Gonna do another cap and hopefully start drooling on myself. Gonna wake up, go to wor, come home and do it all over again.


----------



## cemg88

idk if this is allowed but- nope.  There was a thread about this before that got closed too.  That's a shit-show waiting to hapen.  We don't need that much talk about illegal activities and hustles.


----------



## cemg88

lmao get a second job- your funny... okay w.e its something most addicts do anyway so i dont understand why we cant talk about it but we can talk about getting high. w.e


----------



## RecklessWOT

Getting high is one thing.  Talking about how you get dope money is totally another thing.  Next thing you know you're gonna have a thread with bunch of dudes bragging about robbing people and selling drugs and hustling and whatever else they do for dope. Obviously not cool.  Not w.e, just common sense and decency.  I know that you probably have a pretty good idea of how things work around here after all 12 posts, but we're not trying to be a cesspool of illegal discussion.  We are afterall a HARM REDUCTION forum.  We may have lighthearted discussion about other shit from time to time, but that doesn't mean we want to be represented as a billboard for criminal activity.  We're a board of drug users looking to stay safe, not criminals talking about how they make a buck...  

Not entirely sure why people think it's so crazy that we try to keep it within reason around here... 
Unless of course you _want_ the cops to watch this place harder than they already do and eventually get us shut down.  I mean, that's cool too...  but not at all really.


----------



## brutus

cemg88 said:


> lmao get a second job- your funny... okay w.e its something most addicts do anyway so i dont understand why we cant talk about it but we can talk about getting high. w.e



Some addicts suck dick for drugs. Do you want to read about that? I know I sure as hell don't.


----------



## puke

I think the stories would be funny as fuck.


----------



## fantom13

man i tried to snort again after months and holy shit it burned so bad and i had like a sore throat for like a day and a half...  i was having to blow my nose every ten minutes for like 3 hours after i did it...  i so need to get my arms a break so tried to snort and i do not think i can.  is that common to you chinky and og and other that snort?  and yeah i hit or miss half the time or miss half.  sux i should go on maintenance for a few weeks cuz its really starting to show to others...  but its so hard its the whole mental thing.  i have subs and have a script i just am kinda scared too feel normal again??  i know that sounds weird.  an d would save so much money.   i am doing a lot of freelance work and working like 16 hours a day but still i really need / should take a break.  hope everyone has been well...


----------



## geoffreychaucer

Ha its fun to here about all you guys coming into the West Side to score since I live only a few miles west of all that. In fact, yesterday for fun I rode my bike all around the West Side just seeing how long it took for someone to try to get me to buy from them. Not long at all haha. Most people were just like, "Yo, whatchu need?" But others were straight up saying, "Rocks and blows." Its funny cause in the town I live in, you can probably guess from my description, there is always someone getting arrested for heroin possession who lives somewhere far out in the suburbs. Be careful of where you use after scoring.


----------



## OpiateGuy

fantom13 said:


> man i tried to snort again after months and holy shit it burned so bad and i had like a sore throat for like a day and a half...  i was having to blow my nose every ten minutes for like 3 hours after i did it...  i so need to get my arms a break so tried to snort and i do not think i can.  is that common to you chinky and og and other that snort?  and yeah i hit or miss half the time or miss half.  sux i should go on maintenance for a few weeks cuz its really starting to show to others...  but its so hard its the whole mental thing.  i have subs and have a script i just am kinda scared too feel normal again??  i know that sounds weird.  an d would save so much money.   i am doing a lot of freelance work and working like 16 hours a day but still i really need / should take a break.  hope everyone has been well...


Only time it burns really bad for me is when its usually bad quality because they use a stupid cut that burns like a motherfucker so their lack of knowledge about cutting usually goes hand in hand with the bad quality. But yeah, this shit like never happens with steady phone connects.

Here's a question for you: If this shit is burning your nose and all that.. how do you feel putting it directly into your veins? That's a reason I've never moved onto shooting.  The idea of putting random powders into my bloodstream is unappealing.

Speaking of snorting, gonna go pop half a xanax bar and snort my last 3 or 4 caps.


----------



## fantom13

yeah usually when i hit it does burn some but then i feel it...  but i mean this stuff i get is usually the best i have had after hitting a few spots.  but your right it could be the dope.  i think someone told me in order to smoke chi dope, you need to add a little water to it?



OpiateGuy said:


> Only time it burns really bad for me is when its usually bad quality because they use a stupid cut that burns like a motherfucker so their lack of knowledge about cutting usually goes hand in hand with the bad quality. But yeah, this shit like never happens with steady phone connects.
> 
> Here's a question for you: If this shit is burning your nose and all that.. how do you feel putting it directly into your veins? That's a reason I've never moved onto shooting.  The idea of putting random powders into my bloodstream is unappealing.
> 
> Speaking of snorting, gonna go pop half a xanax bar and snort my last 3 or 4 caps.


----------



## chinky

Naw my dope don't burn..my guess is its not the best dope..then again I've been doom this for years maybe I'm immune to the pain..but I dnt think so 

I gotta go see my PO tomorrow so I've been just chillin the last couple days..ill tell you what though I'd be goon insane of it wasn't for spice..I would be drivin myself crazy with the mental cravings if I didn't have that shot to smoke..I took a drop last time I went in though and even though I should have pissed clean its still kinda nerve racking knowing I could show up tomorrow and get violated 



trumandchiave said:


> really its nothing special u guys arent missing shit this i didnt even hear of them dyeing it



They have only been doin it for st patricks day, oh I don't know...forever

Well not forever but since before we were all born


----------



## OpiateGuy

Today was crazy.  I was chillin on the normal street after taking the train down to see my people who come drop it off to me at this street and i see a dude roll up in an alley right across from me and serve a guy who had just gotten off the train with me (this is a metra train, not a CTA train) and then the guy backs up and parks and opens his door "Yo, u waitin for someone?".. I go Yup. Then he says "Whatchu need, blows?"  So i ended up sayin yeah but my people have got me.  He said he'd serve me, but he had dubs on him.  I go nah bro, but ill get your number.  So anyways, dude gives me his number and i ask for a tester and he gives me a dub (Blue dimebag but it clear and 2x the size of the normal dime bags.. it was alright quality, but my peoples were better).  So i chilled for another 5 minutes, copped from my people, then went home.

So like 3 hours later my buddy and i go cop again from my people cause he wants some and was willing to throw me some and i said sure no problem.  So I call my normal people and we are driving to go get it from them.. so i call this new guy i met earlier in the day and said yo u got any raw? And he said he gets it somtimes but right now all he had were bags, but he had some better shit than the stuff he gave me earlier so i just was like well yo i man im still at the train station im about to go home if you wanna throw me a tester of it i'll try it out.  So dude drives back there again and gives me ANOTHER tester (batman bags, they were on par with my people's shit) and then i just hopped into my friends car and we went and copped from my normal people. So yeah, $30 worth the testers from this dude. I'm pretty happy.

Got 9 caps left cuz i barely had to do any since i got plenty of free dope today.  Chicago is crazy, you don't have to go to the most hood parts of the west side to get served/hooked up.  This guy will be a great back up because he had plenty of dope, coke, and crack and he will drop off where i ask to meet him and is prompt and on time just like my people.  Too bad the dubs of dope weren't as good, but they were 2.5x the size of a dime of my normal people's shit.  His dimes were the same size as my people's dimes though

Anyways, just woke up from passing the fuck out after nodding all day. I was out for like 3 solid hours with my ear pressed against my wall haha its now sore as fuck.  Good night people.


----------



## chinky

thats straight you got a new backup not even tryin to find one and that you dont have to go to the hood..

i need a backup like that just in case even though i dont see my people stoppin unless the feds come in cause they all have been popped and the store is still open

you ask how many in a jab?


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

just picked up. yesterday i drove around a little and i think i found a spot but they wouldn't really talk to me. they told me to try harrison and kedzie as i was driving away(which is the police station). it didn't hit me at first but if they though i was a cop i just woulda shown them my tracks. so yesterday i went to the spot where i copped the fake shit because they used to have fire and i thought maybe they just got a bad batch that one time. well, it wasn't fake but it was garbage. so today i went to my nickel spot which i really don't like to do but its very easy and convenient so what ever. 

i have probation this friday. i should be terminated but if I'm not i will probably have to drop. thinking if i should stop or not. last time i though i was going to be terminated i wasn't but luckily my PO didn't drop me. i know he will if i don't get termed on friday though.


----------



## puke

Haha, that reminded me of the blues brother using wrigley field as their address.


----------



## chinky

RidingtheBrownline said:


> just picked up. yesterday i drove around a little and i think i found a spot but they wouldn't really talk to me. they told me to try harrison and kedzie as i was driving away(which is the police station). it didn't hit me at first but if they though i was a cop i just woulda shown them my tracks. so yesterday i went to the spot where i copped the fake shit because they used to have fire and i thought maybe they just got a bad batch that one time. well, it wasn't fake but it was garbage. so today i went to my nickel spot which i really don't like to do but its very easy and convenient so what ever.
> 
> i have probation this friday. i should be terminated but if I'm not i will probably have to drop. thinking if i should stop or not. last time i though i was going to be terminated i wasn't but luckily my PO didn't drop me. i know he will if i don't get termed on friday though.



man just take 3-4 days off and play it safe..i normally take 5-7 cause i find that after 3days i can do somemore..my PO gives me the heads up a month before hes droppin me so i can play it safe but i will go in clean just in case after the drop, ccause if the test comes back dirty then i would throw a shit fit and ask to be dropped again..plus i like take that week off every month, it keeps my tolerance down and as long as i got some spice to smoke then im all good


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

ya you are right. i will use today and that will be it, and i am SO happy i decided to go cop today because.......

I FOUND A PHONE CONNECT!!!! heres how it went down...

go to my nickel spot, tell them what i want, and the he just goes to the building and is on the porch. slinging mad rocks, but told me it will be one minute for the blows. so i wait prob 5. I'm like fuck this and go check out a spot just a few blocks down. now i don't really like these bags, first time i went they were pretty good and then idk, i just don't like how they cook up or how they are cut. but anyway, car is next to me, he sees me cop, and i pull out and I'm at a light and he goes here, try this, and gives me a bag and his number!

it was a nickel bag i think and it is really good for a nickel bag. and he said he got sawbucks and dubs too. so happy!!!! and just the other day i was thinking about OGs post and thinking why does that kinda stuff never happen to me? and today it did!!!!!

i think I'm the only regular poster that hits did not have a phone connect, which i find weird, i mean this is chicago and all. well hopefully no more street copping, unless this guy don't work out.


----------



## OpiateGuy

Congrats on the phone connect Ridingthebrownline.

Today was pretty crazy for me.  I copped this morning at like 1030 and as i was walking about 5 blocks from the spot where i met my regular guy at, i see the guy who gave me the testers the other day driving down the street and he pulled over and said whats up to me haha it was so random.  But yeah, i ended up leaving my phone in my regular guy's car and i pretty mcuh figured i'd never see it again.  Well, i get home and i call him since I have his number saved on a piece of paper and hes like Oh man i knew you was gonna call me i got your phone, come n get it whenever.  I was so fucking relieved.  Losing a few hundred numbers and shit on my blackberry woulda been SUCH a bitch.  Thank god for honest dope dealers.

Now I've got plenty of dope and my phone back, all is well.

Edit: I was so incredibly sick this morning when i copped i felt like such a junky.  I was sick since like 3pm yesterday but was busy all day/night and had to wait a lonnng time to get anything.  The relief when you blow 2 caps when your whole body feels like you're dieing is indescribable.  I bet shooting up and instantly getting well is like heaven.


----------



## chinky

ive forgot my phone in dudes car too..i found a pay phone and got it back 10min later..that was when they had the old number though and i dont know the new one by heart like the old one


----------



## OpiateGuy

Man I copped today and my normal guy's quality dropped since the other day.  I was so disapointed.  But I got a new phone connect that has absolute FIRE! I might have a new connect all together now.  Anyways, 4 phone connects to choose from now is pretty awesome.  I will always be able to get some dope.


----------



## bagochina

> I will always be able to get some dope



Welcome to Chicago


----------



## puke

You been staying clean Bag??


----------



## bagochina

yeah a little over 2 years.


----------



## puke

Good for you, I was reading your blogs thats why I asked.


----------



## chinky

i dont know if this new batch was weak or my tolerance has jumped a little bit cause ive used 4 out of the last 5 days..either way i was kinda dissappointed in myself for using 2days in a row again and not catching a proper high

i guess thats what i get for not following my rules


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

well, i didn't stay clean. so if i do not get termed on friday i am FUCKED. 


you reap what you sow...


----------



## OpiateGuy

So today worked out alright.  I woke up at 4am for work and was sick.. was sick all day until about 1pm when i finally copped.  I called my regular guy and asked if he had the same shit as 2 days ago which was weak and I was really dissapointed because he has had straight fire for a few months now. So i tried out my backup today and it was a good call.  His shit is better than my normal guy's stuff right now because my normal guy has a bad batch, but I'll definitely go back to my regular guy once he re-ups because my backup guy doesn't have fire quality.. its alright though, not bad at all.

So I copped a jab off him and he gave me 11 dimes and 2 dubs which was definitely straight.  One thing pisses me off with this dope though, there is a good amount of dormin in it.. so much so when i blow a big line and exhale out my mouth there is a cloud of smoke.  Kinda gross, but worth it for the high of dope obviously haha.  But yeah, other than that, hes a decent back up and I didn't have to go buy the same shit from my normal guy which just wasn't up to par at all, so i was able to save some pride by complaining about the quality and then not pick up from him (normally I'd complain, but still have to pick up even the not so good dope because I'd be sick as a dog otherwise)..  So yeah, good day overall. Not too pumped about the clouds of smoke i exhale, but it is what it is.


----------



## chinky

you sure the Back ups is better and your just not snortin twice as much dorm? Personally I wouldn't want to have to snort anymore dorm no matter how fat the bags are..


----------



## chinky

RidingtheBrownline said:


> well, i didn't stay clean. so if i do not get termed on friday i am FUCKED.
> 
> 
> you reap what you sow...


 
is heroin that important to you?

cause why would you even risk it? that makes no sense at all that yu would risk dropping dirty especially so close to when  your probation is gonn end..fuck i get clean every month even when i know im not getting tested just cause i respect the process and just in case the PO goes "suprise!..heres a cup"..its just to easy to stop for a couple days and be safe plus it drops your tolerance 

and you said the same shit a couple days ago so its not like you forgot or its not on your mind..its not that hard to stay clean especaily if you think your gonna get dropped for probation..i mean you keep saying your almost done with it so why put your self in the position to fail and get violated so close to the end, you have gone this far and your gonna blow it now?  

i hope you go to jail and i would not normaly say that to anyone but come on man your gonna be that irresponsible maybe the 30days and having to WD cold turkey while eating balogna sandwichs in gladiator school will do you some good

i cant believe how stupid and careless some people can be..


----------



## OpiateGuy

chinky said:


> you sure the Back ups is better and your just not snortin twice as much dorm? Personally I wouldn't want to have to snort anymore dorm no matter how fat the bags are..


The backups shit was better than the last batch my main dude had that was weak. 99% of the time the main guy i go to is better than this dude's stuff.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

well thanks chink. and i did get terminated today so sorry I'm not going to jail.


----------



## tbone68

I'm a long time lurker but come on chinky, hoping somebody goes to jail against somebody whose crime has nothing to do with you is a pretty low class thing to say.  Brownline has a very good reason, its called addiction.  You can't beleive how stupid and careless he is?  Who are you to talk, you are probation too.  That seems pretty stupid and careless to me.  I've been using for about 25 years and I've never been convicted of a crime but I would never call someone stupid and careless for it.  This shit is extremely powerful and not everybody has the same superior self control that you do.  Grow up man.


----------



## OpiateGuy

You gonna nod out all night tonight now that you got off probation Ridingthebrownline? Glad youre not locked up man.  I'm leaving to go cop in about an hour.. Can't wait to nod tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Lil_Dookie

tbone68 said:


> I'm a long time lurker but come on chinky, hoping somebody goes to jail against somebody whose crime has nothing to do with you is a pretty low class thing to say.  Brownline has a very good reason, its called addiction.  You can't beleive how stupid and careless he is?  Who are you to talk, you are probation too.  That seems pretty stupid and careless to me.  I've been using for about 25 years and I've never been convicted of a crime but I would never call someone stupid and careless for it.  This shit is extremely powerful and not everybody has the same superior self control that you do.  Grow up man.


  I'll second that.


----------



## cemg88

I agree completely!! no one in this thread can judge another.


----------



## schwiftee

tbone68 said:


> I'm a long time lurker but come on chinky, hoping somebody goes to jail against somebody whose crime has nothing to do with you is a pretty low class thing to say.  Brownline has a very good reason, its called addiction.  You can't beleive how stupid and careless he is?  Who are you to talk, you are probation too.  That seems pretty stupid and careless to me.  I've been using for about 25 years and I've never been convicted of a crime but I would never call someone stupid and careless for it.  This shit is extremely powerful and not everybody has the same superior self control that you do.  Grow up man.



I think at this point we can just dismiss anything chink says as being narrow-minded garbage.  It's tactless but I don't really think he can help it; he's not the sharpest knife in the draw, on the contrary, he's quite the dullard.  I don't know why he even posts here seeing as he was so adamant that the Chi thread not be resurrected.  

RTB, Congratz and be careful in the future.  The Chi is extremely hot atm with all the murders; especially the area you referred to recently - hell the DEA and FBI are working with police there.  It was on the news the other night that they were targeting the gangs pocketbooks (drug markets) to "punish them" for the spike in violence because they can't seem to put any dent in what's now highest murder rate in over 10 years.  One of the main reasons the open market is so epic here is the regular 'beat' cops do turn a blind eye to most of it (and there's probably some that see some of the profits as well).                                            

I'm keeping my use to a minimum - using once every couple weeks and staying well with subs. 

Mods, please do not delete my post because of what I said about dinky. You all know it's true and I really could have been a lot more harsh.  Besides, his attitude discourages people from posting here especially the newer ones and I would think it's important for them to know they should really just laugh off anything he has to say.


----------



## RecklessWOT

alright guys.  Let's not all bash chinky tho.  He's a prick sometimes but there's no need to start a bitching fest which is inevitably what will happen.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

thanks for the well wishes. ya, i should have not used for the week, but i knew that there was a 95% chance i was going to get termed, and i had to work all week and it would have been miserable. so i took a risk, and i was fully aware of what the consequences could have been, and luckily i completed my probation successfully. 

in other news, my phone connects bags are small as shit, smaller than the nickel bags i get on the corner and prob the same quality, and are more expensive. so today i just hit the corner. I'm going to ask him if he can get raw, which would be sweet. and also, the last bags i got from him had the most red flake from the dormin i have ever seen that the water was red in the rig. but he is really cool so i will just talk to him and see if he can straighten it out. 

next on the list, finally smoke some weed, its been TOO long.


----------



## brutus

If anyone has a problem with another member, please PM that person if you feel the need to talk to that individual about his/her behavior instead of posting about it in a thread. But, if another Bluelighter's posts are causing that much of an uproar then please contact one of the mods and discuss your concerns.


----------



## Johnny blue

Ya guys we like to let you speak for yourselves but, we can't allow everyone to gang up on someone. Please take it to PM.


----------



## chinky

Man you fuckers do nothin but cry 

I take back the whole jail thing cause I really don't wish that on anyone...its just the frustration of seeing people time in and time out on here say that they are gonna get clean and can't make it 2days...we deal with th this shit everymonth with RockMonster and it sucks especially when you have a reason top stop for a few days

I got no prob with RBL but yall need to take my nuts out your mouths for once..its like any critizism of anyone or danything and yall cry about..why is everyone act so fuckin nice and no one acts real..you know damn well if he was your personal friend or a neighbor and they told you the same shit rbl saidm...you would call them a damn fool too


----------



## Burroughs

Ok, on that note I figured as a newbie here I may be able to help end the volatility with my 4th post (hopefully infraction free, my apologies Mod).  So, thanks to a new friend I finally was able to find something that wasn't 99% dorminator and while it's not the cats pajamas, it was nice to warm up to the Westside for a change.  I had trekked up and down that train line and was beyond frustrated.  I had never had any problems in the past (8 years ago, prior to "reform" moving in on the southside) but it seems that things have changed.  I was out in LA where getting burned is more common than a successful run at least for boy/blows ect. The open air markets are really only for hard/cracky, and I am not a fan of that stuff as I am already a hyperactive monkey.  Jk but you get my point.  Anywho, thought I would get a little post in and hopefully I can send more than one PM every week.  46 to go!  

Congrats RBL on dodging that nonsense.  I've used on probation and been violated, which sucks.  Addiction can be a bitch and it never seems to listen to reason no matter how smart we think we are.  I've been using some form of poppies for some now and know all too well the position you were in.  so, cheers to your freedom.  Jailing addicts is just ridiculous, anyways, in my opinion.

- Burroughs


----------



## chinky

what did your "new friend" tell you to do, that you magically are able to cop now?



and you just registered,so why is it so important for you to PM anyways?


just post your questons here..unless your doing something your not supposed to be


----------



## Burroughs

Hmmm... Actually my new friend was on the street.  Thank You for the concern.  Can we be friends?


----------



## OpiateGuy

Man I finally get all these phone connects and everybodies got some bullshit.. what the fucks up with that? Im goin to my main guy again today, but if its bullshit im done.

Well, I got back from copping and it turns out my regular guy had to re-up and was out of dope but is getting a fresh batch tonight and he's expecting it to be fire to make up for the last bullshit i got.  So i was gonna get a jab, but since I was down there i decided to cop off my backup and i didnt wanna spend a bill in case it was bad.. so i got 6 bags and this shit isn't bad.  I'm feelin pretty good, got 2 left.  Gonna go see my regular guy tomorrow though and get a jab and really get high.


----------



## JohnyChi

Speaking of the high murder rate, was watching the local news ( I live in Chicago in the wild west) and as of 4/1 we where up to 212 murders so far this year and we still another 8 months to go.... Said there where 14 people shot this past weekend not sure how many died.... But if the murder rate stays this high were on track to have 850 this year. Hasnt been that bad since the crack epidemic but we are def in the middle of an insane dope epidemic. Take threw the westside dudes on every block. I see dope baggies on the street on the bus I found a syringe on the sidewalk last nite. I moved outta Chi in 2005 and came back in 2010 and I don't know WTF happend. Yeah they cleaned up bucktown n wicker park but but 4 blocks from a new condo development is California Ave that seems to be the " end of the line" cross Cali and it's as wild as ever.


----------



## OpiateGuy

Well, i finally got to try out one of the new phone connects that I got last week which I hadn't been able to get a hold of for like a week.  This shit is FIRE.  So fucking happy.  I was getting garbage from everyone this last week for some reason.  My regular guy says he got some fire in too, but i was like fuck it.. you sold me some bullshit last week and I'mma go spend my money with this new guy.  Got 2 jabs off him and oh god is it good. I'm fucking exstatic.  Time to go nod for dayssss.


----------



## chinky

Burroughs said:


> Hmmm... Actually my new friend was on the street.  Thank You for the concern.  Can we be friends?


 Yes best ones too


----------



## Welderman

Chinky has a new Bff


----------



## Burroughs

On another note:   I have class at 9a tomorrow and am under the weather.  An I wasting my time looking for open shops at. 7am?

This would really help everybody .  I won't make it thru them all without help.


----------



## chinky

I've been flagged down allmost everytime recently now that the weather has been nice.. but I don't ever stop, I just don't need to..I've just been taking the "scenic" route to meet with my people when I have nothing on me too see who's out and on what corners and if there are any cops

*dont mind 6am posts*


----------



## Burroughs

Hahahahahaha... Dude, you have to chill out.  I didn't ask where or how much or whatever.... I just wanted to know if I am wasting my time by going to MY SPOT too early.  Generally corners shape up after a certain time.  In LA nothing before 9 typically and nothing after 5.  Never mind,  what's up with you?  Rhetorical... I don't want to know.  Get out more, slick, your shits too cool to keep in hiding.


----------



## chinky

to be honest i got no clue as to who or what i am talking about in that previous post..i do realize it was at 6 am though..

i wouldnt pay attention to things i say at 6am


all i will say is there is no such thing as too early..you can find people out at 4am if you needed to..even if your spot isnt open theres still spots...i had a guy who only worked nights and took the days off, cause to him thats when the real junkies and fiends are out and less cops plus its dark and they cant see shit in the dark


----------



## Burroughs

Thanks Chinky...

 I don't have the nerve for a night-time run but I agree that it's probably the safest in terms of avoiding CPD. Since ive been going I havent seen a lot of narcos or rollers. My spot has easy access on foot, I never take my car anymore, and even though I can still get hasseled I'm convinced that driving is riskier. I get off the train walk 1 mile to my guy and then hide my blows somewhere discreet  before I take the bus back to the train.  Whats your opinion about car vs foot?  I just feel safer but that's just me.  Maybe a false sense of security.


----------



## puke

go to a neighborhood where its all black people


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

my god these nickels i got today are FIRE!!!! 3 and i was drooling!!!!! they haven't been this good since first time i copped from them almost a year ago.


----------



## chinky

My people sent me texts the last 2days saying they got something good in and I went and copped. And just by looks it doesn't look that good..it seems a little on the white side which for my people means more cut..

But ill let yall know in a little bit


----------



## OpiateGuy

chinky said:


> My people sent me texts the last 2days saying they got something good in and I went and copped. And just by looks it doesn't look that good..it seems a little on the white side which for my people means more cut..
> 
> But ill let yall know in a little bit


Yeah man I got the same texts.. they been fucking up their product lately so I haven't been messing with them.  I got this new phone connect that has straight fire and is consitant. Dunno why these people have been fucking up after they were doing great for like 6 months straight.


----------



## chinky

its gotta be the raw product that isnt as good cause im sure they dont add any more cut then they normally do..

and ive talked with them for a while about this before and even if they take  aloss they dont try and make up for it cause then they cant sell it, and if anything the dope gets better after they take a loss cause they need to make the cash that they lost  back and the only way to do that is with good dope cause the longe they sit on it and the onger they have shitty dope the less money they make..

its not worth stretching the dope an getting an extra 100+bags when it will take them forever to sell it... when they could of made the product real good and it sells fast and they have to reup 2-3x in the same time it took them to sell the stretched bags


----------



## Johnny blue

*Attention noobs*

Saying "I don't know if this is against the rule or not" doesn't cut it. It's your responsibility to check the rules. Plenty have been using that line lately so don't think you're being slick.


----------



## chinky

thank god you said that cause if i did like i wanted to..everyone would start talkin shit sayin that im not a mod and all that other bullsht shit

those obviously know they are breaking the rules when they post that shit but they figure they can get away with it for a little bit


----------



## fantom13

yeah the stuff i have been getting has been fire but i have to take a break.  my arms / veins need a rest to clear up.  i just got my sub script.  i have only taken once before so i hope i can stick with it...  how long after i use my last time would you say to take them???


----------



## OpiateGuy

fantom13 said:


> yeah the stuff i have been getting has been fire but i have to take a break.  my arms / veins need a rest to clear up.  i just got my sub script.  i have only taken once before so i hope i can stick with it...  how long after i use my last time would you say to take them???


At least 18 hours. 24-36 is the best i think.


----------



## mrsmokeweed

man the westside is ridiculous nothing but death and despair out their. If y'all are gonna ride the H train keep it safe its getting warm up the murder rate is gonna be insane this year


----------



## JohnyChi

*Car vs Foot*

I feel foot is safer personally. One good thing about having to wear a jacket 8 months out of the year in Chicago is being able to make hiding places in your jacket. I have a special "drug coat" that has a tiny rip in the seem and if I see a cop I just drop the blows into the lining, been searched 4 times with that jacket and cops never found a thing( however once I had bought 3 dubs that where so fat the zipper on the baggie wouldn't stay zipped and there was no tape or staple and I got home and pulled 2 fat dubs and a empty bag out of my jacket lining) Also always keep a 10 or 20 dollar bill in your pocket, once they find that they assume you didn't cop yet. Also if I was a cop and saw a white dude driving around dope spots I would assume he has enough money for a car so he can prob afford to live in a better area so if he dosent live here he only here for one thing. Plus cops love to impound or seize cars so why risk
losing your car when the bus is 2.25? However I will admit that I hate the 5 or so minutes after I cop but before I get on the bus. Also buses almost never get pulled over, cars do.
      Also on the last page ( pg 18 ) there was talk of jailing addicts and I agree it's rediclous and it's so ridiculous because I've been on methadone maintenance for 2 years and when I was in cook co jail they gave my dose!!!! So heroin addicts are evil bad criminals but synthetic opaite addicts county jail will support! if that's not hippocrocy I don't know what is.


----------



## BluffBoy

It's not even about that. Its not hippocracy it's they probably don't want a thousand junkies shitting on their floor in wds if they don't have to. just be happy you got to dose locked up. Most people including me did not get that privilege.


----------



## chinky

you can only get methadone in county if you are already on it and can prove it..otherwise you arent getting shit from them


----------



## JohnyChi

Yeah luckily I was arrested with a take home bottle on me and I used my frist phone call to call my clinic, thank god ( is it aginst the rules to give the clinics name?) is open to 6pm. I couldn't believe how many inmates where on methadone. When I was down in that underground waiting area where u go for intake and wait 4 hours to see a Dr. For a 30 second visit then go back out and wait 2 more hours to see the shrink, the few people who tried to converse with me, all asked what I was arrested for, where I lived and if I was on methadone. Trust me I cannot tell you how grateful I was that I got my methadone in jail I was not looking forward to detoxing in county. I think they don't keep you on msintainance they reduce your dose over 21 days, at least that's what I was told fortunately I was out within 24 hours. I've been on and off methadone since I was 22 and I was in wanye co jail who dosent care if anyones on methadone and was 2 weeks sick before I got out of jail n oozed my way to the clinic.I know very well the evils of methadone but if u live in Chicago it's a gone once you get on the liquid handcuffs and I pay 50 dollars a week to stay fixed on MMT vs 50-100 aday on dope. However on the downside I've kicked dope cold turkey and after 5 days of insanity on the 6th day I still felt like SHIT but compared to the previous 5 days I felt a million times better. With methadone there's no 5 days of hell cold turkey jail detox there's 3-4 weeks of awful sickness. I've had ppl tell me that even though methadone WD last longer it's milder and easier well maybe that was true 20 years ago when most clinics where state/county run and states had rules about how high dosages could go ( for a long time in NY the ceiling was 80mgs and in NJ is was a 100mgs) now that almost all clinic are private for profit and those dosage rules are gone there's lots of MMT patients on 150mgs and up. Guy in front of me in line yesterday was on 280mgs aday. So don't tell me that kicking 200+mgs of methadone CT is milder then kicking dope CT and unlike dope with methadone you can drive your habit as high as you want for around 50 bucks a week n it cost the same to be on 50mgs as it does 250mg


----------



## LiLCv2

It's safer to take the bus and train to the spots than drive. Jus sayin.


----------



## westchiburbs

yeah I have always took the train down from my area and as of yet have had no problems police-wise....although in all honesty i am getting tired of the dope at my spot as far as quality goes...kinda tempted to find some better dope because my main guy has just been way too inconsistent lately...


----------



## chinky

i always drive cause not only do they meet me in a nice predominate white neighborhood, away from the hood..by the time it would that me to drive to the train and then ride the train and transfer and all that bullshit..i can go cop and come back

to be honest i dont even know what train and what transfers i would have to do..ive only ridden the train into the city maybe 2-3tiems and that was goin tothe sox game  when i was in highschool and i said i would never do that shit again cause it just takes way to long especially when your drunk after a sox game, you dont want to be waiting around you just want to get in the car and go..same as coppin riht now, its a 20-25min ride with no traffic and 40min in rushhour to get there and the same times to get back 

theres just no point in taking the train when it would take at least twice as long to make the round trip


----------



## chinky

i just looked it up and i would jhave to take the orange from midway to the loop and transfer to the blue and take it to western or transfer to the green and get off at cali

or i would have to take the metra to union station, then union station to the union pacific west line and get off at kedzie..the only reason i would take the metra and not the cta is cause i lve a mile away from the metra line and about 15-20min from midway where i would catch the CTA and it takes that long cause im takin normal streets not the expressway..remember i live 5min from the eway and can be down by my people n 25-40mins depending on traffic..  

now i dont know if those are the best ways to take the train and get to my people, just the ways i notice after lookin at the map and seeing what i had to do..and if im correct then you can see that for me taking the train would just be a waste of time, espcially if i take the metra cause there is only 3trains on saturday and it doesnt run on sundays or if i mss the train at 12;15 on the weekday, i would have to wait until 3pm for the next train downtown


----------



## puke

yea, when you live in the burbs its a pain in the ass to take the train


----------



## westchiburbs

yeah it is...no car at the moment though so I just gotta make due with what i got


----------



## RecklessWOT

Hey at least you guys have that option, pain in the ass or not.  I couldn't imagine using public transportation, there's one bus that comes to this town twice a day and only brings people to and from Hartford.  Without a car around here you can't survive.  Can't even really ride a bike because everything's so spread out and there's nowhere to ride to in this area anyways


----------



## puke

Hartford? Where the hell is that, it must be at the edge of the universe.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Hartford is the capitol of CT and the third largest city in the state with a whopping 125,000 people (roughly).  I only live about 15 minutes away but there's only about 6,500 people here (probably less).  Needless to say there's not much public transportation in this area.  Down near NYC there's more people (New Haven/ Bridgeport area) and there's some forms of public transportation down there but that's over an hour from here.  East of the river is a whole different world


----------



## OpiateGuy

Well I tried my old regular guys stuff that he said was fire but it just didn't compare to my new connect's normal dope.. So it looks like I have a permanent new guy... Been spending a ton of money with him because the dope has been so good it's actually worth the money. So today I had 9 caps of my old guy's stuff and I decided to go cop 2 and a half jabs from my new guy. Shortly after I got home I traded 4 of those mediocre caps for a new 4th generation iPod touch which is fucking awesome... So yeah I'm sittin here with about 30 caps left and a new iPod touch which I'm actually posting from right now.

Time to go nod... For the next 3 days! Where my team at?


----------



## chinky

30caps for 3 days? hats 10 caps a day whch is 1 more then what you needed with the other dude, so is it even that much better?

theres no way your gonna get high on day 3 if you used 10caps each of the previous 2 days..you would need like 12-15bags on the 3rd day

i came over here to post my distaste for mexican gangs..especially around county where SDs and kings are going at it..ive had gang sgns thrown at me 2 out of the last 3times ive just drivin down california...the last time im sittin at a light with a hat on and maybe it was a little crooked(stupid on my part in that area but its just the way i wear my hats ) but im and at the light ands  i look over and this dude is thrown forks at me and i take off my hat right away and say im not on that shit and hes like then throw up forks and im lke no and when i start to drive away and he yells down the street and 3dude on this porch jump and start thrown shit with one kid pickin up his shirt and showing the pistol in his pants..of course i got the fuck out of there but fuckin A

this shit was at like 330 in the afternoon not even a mile from county jail and these dudes just flip out for nothing..thres no way i look lke a gangbanger and i really dont get it..maybe its cause i drive a 98 bonnevlle?..i admit i know better to wear my hat like that but it wasnt like fully cocked t wsa more straight then cocked but i mean its just fucked up you cant wear a hat cause that automatically means your a gangbanger to the mexicans, i think i look more like a cop then a banger and they way they act i dont think it matters, that dude stll would have throw his shit at me if i was a cop

take me to the heart of black ghettos and ill walk around there all day with a hat on, but take me to the mexican hood and i wouldnt even dare walk around without a hat on, they are just on a whole different level when it comes to that gang shit


----------



## Welderman

You should have thrown out your own Gang sign. The middle finger.


----------



## OpiateGuy

Chinky, I've spent like $800 in a week with the new guy, my tolerance is way up hah.

I gotta take a break soon people.  Fuck, I litearlly blew so much money this week and now all i've got is a fuckin huge tolerance

Chinky thats funny about the hat thing too, when I used to cop from my first dope connect, we'd always take off our hats when riding through there.  Its just not worth it.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

well, for the past 2 days my nickel spot has been vacant. this is very sad because they had some absolute fire lately. hope they come back. so i went to my back up spot today and have not got a good hit yet so idk how it really is. 

my phone connect aint really working out. he is a really cool dude, but i told him that the dope aint cutting it and he was like i got some good shit now. so i go, and this has happened twice, i go and cop and these are blue bags instead of clear, but i only got 10 for what should have been a jab. so he texted me and was like "was that cool"? and i told him that the dope was now on point, but not the count. and he's like ok i got you. so i went to him yesterday and it was the clear bags, which are 15 in a jab but there is less dope in there that i get in the nickels and is not nearly as good. so i gotta talk to him again and let him no if he can't get it right i gotta go somewhere else, which i did today. 

so the dope situation is not good for RBL lol. have not had this problem since i started using again with will be like a year ago in may. i always had like 2-3 spots with fire and they are all shut down now.


----------



## chinky

Today I took my hat off as soon as I got off 55 

And welder normally I would have just laughed the fool but I was stuck in traffic and couldn't go no where..and unless you live in that area and know who your throwing anything at, you don't even wave to say sorry..its literally a warzone overethere..and they will shoot first with no thought about it 

Just a couple weeks ago these 2kids got shot while on the Porch with their parents and the 16yrold admitted he saw the kids before he shot at his "rival" and still toook the shots..that's the thing they don't care if your a rival or not if they think your a rival they are gonna shoot..


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

damn tru, I've had the cops roll up on the skull spot too, the firs and only time i went there, besides today cuz i though they would shut it down but talked to an old junkie yesterday that told me they still up. he also grabbed 40 bucks out of my hand... don't really want to type it all out how it happened but ya, it sucked.but in other news, this is good cuz I'm back on the fire dope!


----------



## fantom13

man why can't i do the subs?  they are just waiting for me.  i guess i have not hit that rock bottom yet though i can feel i am on the verge of it...  would love to take a break but the d always calls my name... anyone else suffer this?


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

sure do fantom, really want to stop for summer, i can't go another wearing long sleeves. i will try, but success does not seem promising.


----------



## Johnny blue

Maybe you guys should go in for at least a spin dry? Maybe subs aren't for you and methadone would work better. Good luck


----------



## fantom13

it took me 2 weeks to come off methadone i will never do it.  i guess i just need to do it where as when i quit before i HAD to cuz i got arrested...  i know riding....  that is all i wear is long sleeved cuz my arms are jacked...  and i have full sleeve tattoos.  one of these days i will i still could today?


----------



## chinky

fantom i knda feel the same way when it coems to subs..when i take my break everymonth i know i gotta take the subs but i just dread it..i think its because im not stoppin by choice ts cause i have to and i dread it..but 2 hours afte i take it i feel like a million bucks and wonder why i drive myself crazy about it..seriously though just take and relax and let it due its magic, before you know it you know it your gonna feel great..smoke a pipe of some weed before you take the subs, that will help take your mind off it..i say take your highest dosae first and then take half that everytime you need to redose,  and only redose when you absolutly need to, dont just take it cause your bored



RidingtheBrownline said:


> damn tru, I've had the cops roll up on the skull spot too, the firs and only time i went there, besides today cuz i though they would shut it down but talked to an old junkie yesterday that told me they still up. he also grabbed 40 bucks out of my hand... don't really want to type it all out how it happened but ya, it sucked.but in other news, this is good cuz I'm back on the fire dope!



so you just let dude take your money and you didnt do anything about it? and why was your money in your hands if you wernt buying anything at that exact moment? its pretty silly and reckless to waalk around the hood with money in your hands and not thnk someone is gonna take t for you..

 that jcole song fits here

"were from the chi 
where they bang for the money
and carry 4-5s
like change for a 20"

best line in that song


----------



## OpiateGuy

Man if I'm in a car in the hood I don't have my money sitting out let alone if I'm walking..  Sometimes I'll even put it in a random pocket like my front pocket on my northface jacket incase someone tries somethin.  And I'll be damned if i just stand there after some fucker grabs my money, especially my DOPE money.


----------



## fantom13

chinky said:


> fantom i knda feel the same way when it coems to subs..when i take my break everymonth i know i gotta take the subs but i just dread it..i think its because im not stoppin by choice ts cause i have to and i dread it..but 2 hours afte i take it i feel like a million bucks and wonder why i drive myself crazy about it..seriously though just take and relax and let it due its magic, before you know it you know it your gonna feel great..smoke a pipe of some weed before you take the subs, that will help take your mind off it..i say take your highest dosae first and then take half that everytime you need to redose,  and only redose when you absolutly need to, dont just take it cause your bored



yeah you are so spot on right...  i do keep in contact with blue valentine and she says the same thing.  she is on subs like during the week and using on the weekends.   and she says what you are saying too.  even last night.  call my guy to meet.  waiting, waiting, etc...  then those helicopters go circling around and i see everyone running.  so they were down for like and hour and a half.  so i cruised the streets and hit a spot was super crazy had to get out of the car, go up to a door, dude looks me up and down are you a cop, i say no, have you been here before, i say no and i am like i just want 4 bags, so the bags look like crack i was like blows, dope, so he goes i got dubs.  nope they were dimes but what am i to do and there is some chick right behind me and we was like you know her, i was like nope.  so cruised back to my spot and they were back up....  again they are still the best i have found.  but yeah i do need to use subs for like a week to get my tolerance back down and to take a break...  seems like it was almost 24 hours since i used and i am sure last night was a good sign saying hey, use those subs...  i broke down but one day soon i will take them for a break.  i know i am trying to get some xanex to take with them and yeah i don't smoke much but my buddy / downstairs room mate is a pot head so i am sure he could get me some...  gosh haven't smoked in a long time.  so subs and some good weed sounds good i just have to do it damn it!!!


----------



## fantom13

and i know chinky you would think that cuz you have been a loyal customer they would throw an extra bag or two here or there but my guy is the opposite i actually seen his crew on the corner last night and was like hey can you do 13 for a jab he was like yeah..  so i guess my guy is only doing 12 and i guess he found out in those few mins, called me back saying where was i and i was like i am here trying to hook up with your crew.  so sure enough he gets involved and instead of this guy was like yeah i will do 13 for a jab, nope my guy gets involved and it was 12.  it's total BS!  but i guess that is the d game.


----------



## OpiateGuy

Yo why'd you say anything to the guy fantom? Why didn't you just cop the 13 from the dude and be on your way?


----------



## chinky

Black. Dealers need to learn throwin an extra bag in will go along way especially if its out of the blue and you didn't ask for it..same with weed dealers..just make your grams like 1.2 and watch how fast people come back..


----------



## XenoSeit

New here, I'll keep it short.  For those copping pure; anyone else getting really dark, soft and kind of weird tasting stuff? Almost purplish type of dark. I was getting light greyish tan and a more yellow tan which were good, now this dark stuff.  Let me know if anyone else is seeing the same shift.


----------



## OpiateGuy

XenoSeit said:


> New here, I'll keep it short.  For those copping pure; anyone else getting really dark, soft and kind of weird tasting stuff? Almost purplish type of dark. I was getting light greyish tan and a more yellow tan which were good, now this dark stuff.  Let me know if anyone else is seeing the same shift.


Ask yourself, is heroin purplish?  Yet, you're getting "pure" that isn't the color of heroin?


----------



## chinky

^right and what "pure" is soft? everytme ive got raw its always been rock hard and will shoot all over the place when yu try and break it down

is it getting you high? if it is then its gotta be a cut but i dont know why you would put a cut in it that totally changes the color


----------



## trumandchiave

when breaking up raw leave it in the bag and crush wit a good size spoon the color of most raw can vary from really dark to really light ive gotten some that is white hence the name china white but u rarely find shit like that raw doesnt come powdery its so rocky that u cant even really sniff it totally by itself for every half gram ill hit it wit two dorms thats just me any more than that ur just makin stepped on shit. buying dope by the gram is more expensive personally i found that just hitting a good chitown open air u get more bang for u buck. now if u shootin it, raw would most likely  b like heaven but never tried nor will i ever iv my dope ill just by 5 times the  amount and snort. finally  chitown has cooled no static from them pesky pigs so shop away every one and be safe. o the pink line was delayed this mourning so if anyone takes the 54th train then find another way loop train is running fine but not 54th just thought id give u guys a heads up


----------



## XenoSeit

It isn't soft-soft. It is still in rock form, and it is definitely getting me high.  However it is an extremely dark color.  It is a little less potent (I am snorting not shooting). The few open airs I have gone to the shit is crazy cut.  So much dormin it is wild.  You can find tar up north sometimes which is a change of pace, but the quality that I have run into buying gs makes up for the diff in price normally.  The stuff I had gotten for the last week which I described was just making me wonder if anyone else had run into this weird stuff. Anyway, I am back to the normal shit and it is "dope".


----------



## Johnny blue

OpiateGuy said:


> Ask yourself, is heroin purplish?  Yet, you're getting "pure" that isn't the color of heroin?



Considering that 100% pure dope is a white crystalline powder I'm sure that you've misused the term pure or raw yourself. There's no need to give people shit for using common terms to describe their dope especially in Chicago where dope is often cut with dormin which is pink iirc. Everyone says raw or pure and surely no one actually has it.


----------



## chinky

^the powder from the  dormin isnt pink..the caseing that the pill comes in is pink but the powder is bright white..when
dealers get lazy they will cut the pills open and thats how the  pnk speks get in it..but the powder isnt pink..they also use sleepnol which is blue




XenoSeit said:


> It isn't soft-soft. It is still in rock form, and it is definitely getting me high.  However it is an extremely dark color.  It is a little less potent (I am snorting not shooting). The few open airs I have gone to the shit is crazy cut.  So much dormin it is wild.  You can find tar up north sometimes which is a change of pace, but the quality that I have run into buying gs makes up for the diff in price normally.  The stuff I had gotten for the last week which I described was just making me wonder if anyone else had run into this weird stuff. Anyway, I am back to the normal shit and it is "dope".



you are the first person ive ever seen tak about getting tar here..i wish i ould find that, that would be cool


----------



## fantom13

yeah some chicago bags i have got at random spots had so much dormin specs i was like WTF?  stuff would cook up basically pink so many plastic specs in it...  was hoping to start subs today but looks like i can not get a script of benzos so next monday i will try again....   i talked to a friend, best friend who is now 13 months clean and tried to kill him self his last time using was using like 40 bags a day and like 20 xanex a day.  i was like man if he can get clean, i sure can.  and god he sounds so happy and normal...  one day i will get clean....  well have not used yet today so feeling kinda sick but have a few bags at home and gonna hook up with my boy tonight.  we so excited to start the subs too but i want that script of benzos to help with the mental thing...  one day at at time right????


----------



## RecklessWOT

fantom13 said:


> yeah some chicago bags i have got at random spots had so much dormin specs i was like WTF?  stuff would cook up basically pink so many plastic specs in it...  was hoping to start subs today but looks like i can not get a script of benzos so next monday i will try again....   i talked to a friend, best friend who is now 13 months clean and tried to kill him self his last time using was using like 40 bags a day and like 20 xanex a day.  i was like man if he can get clean, i sure can.  and god he sounds so happy and normal...  one day i will get clean....  well have not used yet today so feeling kinda sick but have a few bags at home and gonna hook up with my boy tonight.  we so excited to start the subs too but i want that script of benzos to help with the mental thing...  one day at at time right????



Yeah man one day at a time.  Like you said- if your friend that was that far gone can get clean you can too.  Anyone can do it, it just takes a shitload of effort/ determination and putting up with hell for a little while.   Good luck with all of that, really.


----------



## HarryHood

Ya dude I was in pretty deep this time last year.    I wanted to do something with my life instead of nodding on the couch all the time so I made some changes.   I still dable but I'm trying to work towards a better life cause if I don't I get depressed and shit.   Sucks.


----------



## ChinaCat13

Man, I miss Chicago dope. Even though it was a pain in the ass to get, and it sucked most of the time, I never had better from anywhere else. Also when ever someone said they had "raw" it never got me high. Good luck with that "dabbling" business Harry!


----------



## RecklessWOT

HarryHood said:


> Ya dude I was in pretty deep this time last year.    I wanted to do something with my life instead of nodding on the couch all the time so I made some changes.   I still dable but I'm trying to work towards a better life cause if I don't I get depressed and shit.   Sucks.





ChinaCat13 said:


> Good luck with that "dabbling" business Harry!



For real, good luck with that.  I was clean for a long time, but I would dabble a bit and started to get back into it so I went straight-up clean for a while, then I slowly started to dabble again a little here and there and the first time my stress and anxiety and depression got the best of me before I knew it I jumped back into being a full-fledged user again.  Careful with that shit, it's real easy to slip back into


----------



## ChinaCat13

Hey speaking of dope, I was just on my facebook page and someone asked me about rehabs in the area. I have never been to rehab, but this is for a 15 yr old kid. Does anyone know of any good treatment centers? Apparently the kid broke into his parents locked med cabinet and stole vics and xanax. He's been kicked out of school for pot too. I don't know what to tell my friend really. But any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## puke

its so fucking sick how dope traps you, you can never dabble but you can get addicted.


----------



## ChinaCat13

@ Chinky - I did tar out in LA, but we smoked it. Felt more like a weed high. I was never able to find tar anywhere but the west coast.


----------



## XenoSeit

I just use the term pure or raw for rock.


----------



## tbone68

Hey China...The only treatment centers that I know of are in the burbs.  Behavoral Health Services at Central DuPage Hospital in Winfield is the one that I went to and there is one in Naperville.  The one in Winfield is not a lock down center where you have a ton of restrictions but the one in Naperville is.


----------



## RecklessWOT

We're not here to teach you how to go about looking for drugs.  If I were you I sure wouldn't go driving around shitty areas in Chicago in a BMW shouting out to random dudes if they're selling.  Does not sound like a smart idea to me at all, from what I hear the west side is pretty dangerous.   

And you're right, looking and acting like a cop isn't gonna help you find dope either.


----------



## lagrange

Well, then it must have been my charm that kept me safe and drug free. Still, it was a rush. Btw, I've been reading posts on here for hours and find these stories facinating. It has somewhat reversed my decision to try this stuff. But I did learn a lot here and whether intentional or not one can learn things not meant to be taught by reading between the lines of the stories. So, I apologize for getting caught up in an afternoon of discovery, a venture not well planned out, and a quest for something new . . .


----------



## Lil_Dookie

Chicago Bulls > Miami Heat


----------



## BluffBoy

Bulls don't even play the heat first round. Not to say the won't eventually, but the heat have to get past the Knicks first.


----------



## d-kong

just curious about grams compared to dubz or blows..(pre-bagged). i've had a guy that keeps telling me grams are better, and more pure like it wouldnt be stepped on. im not stupid...you cant get it in chicago that hasnt been stepped on but maybe its cutting a dealer out of the loop that would cut it with sleeping pills or something? im just asking to whether the grams are safer or in any way better than just getting a jab? seems like a jab should have a g in it anyways but according to the source people come out much better getting the g....not sure if this guy just makes more off g's or if he's being honest and it truly has less cut...which in return would be safer. any ideas?


----------



## nintey

No, unfortunately this is not an appropriate place for that, Bluelight is not a classifieds site.  Try Craigslist


----------



## chinky

first off we are now fucked that Drose tore hs acl..its proven we can beat most teams with out him but getting past miami and possibly winning the championship isnt likely..not saying it coulnt happen but its a long shot



lagrange said:


> Well, then it must have been my charm that kept me safe and drug free. Still, it was a rush. Btw, I've been reading posts on here for hours and find these stories facinating. It has somewhat reversed my decision to try this stuff. But I did learn a lot here and whether intentional or not one can learn things not meant to be taught by reading between the lines of the stories. So, I apologize for getting caught up in an afternoon of discovery, a venture not well planned out, and a quest for something new . . .


 reversed your dicision to try it or to not try it?


d-kong said:


> just curious about grams compared to dubz or blows..(pre-bagged). i've had a guy that keeps telling me grams are better, and more pure like it wouldnt be stepped on. im not stupid...you cant get it in chicago that hasnt been stepped on but maybe its cutting a dealer out of the loop that would cut it with sleeping pills or something? im just asking to whether the grams are safer or in any way better than just getting a jab? seems like a jab should have a g in it anyways but according to the source people come out much better getting the g....not sure if this guy just makes more off g's or if he's being honest and it truly has less cut...which in return would be safer. any ideas?



most people prefer getting jabs over grams cause the dormin sorta acts like a potentiator and alot of people complain that the high wasnt as good when they got saw..now this primarily goes for snorters not shooters..ive only got raw once and i stll cut it down a little


----------



## lagrange

Chinky: Reversed my decision to try it - or seek it out. I mean, although I tried it one time over ten years ago after a two day coke binge, I don't know if I really felt it. It made the come-down off the coke probably the easiest ever (aside from the ONE time I got ahold of the good coke -  the yellowish tint stuff), but I was still jacked up. But ultimatly, I'm like probably a lot of bluelighters - a curious cat, somewhat fearless, no qualms about taking something to feel good or escape for a while, whatever. I've devised a modified plan if I were to go there (westside) again, and have even picked a day for it. If it were in front of me right now I'd no doubt love trying it, giving my affection for the feeling oxys give me. I teeder back and forth between saying I'll go there, and I'll never go there. But there's no doubt at some point in time the urge will be too strong to deny - I know that much about myself.


----------



## RecklessWOT

You're gonna do what you're gonna do and nobody can say anything different, but it sounds like you may not realize what you can be possibly getting yourself into if you do go there.  If you already love the way oxy feels, there's a chance that you'll like heroin a little too much.  No joke dude, obviously everyone knows "okay heroin is bad" but it's serious shit man heroin ruins lives.  It's fun and games at first, and it looks like you're just looking to have a little fun and try new things but do yourself a favor man you don't need to go down that road.  Don't lose it all just chasing after pleasure...
On that note I'm not saying that everyone that uses heroin is gonna lose it all, many people can use from time to time with no issue but I'm certainly not gonna encourage anyone to try it

Especially if you know that the urge will be too strong to deny and you haven't even tried it yet.  If you do you may just learn a thing or two about some real big urges...  just sayin


----------



## lagrange

I hear ya. The oxys helped me through a really tough time but things are shaping up and if they stay this way then this may be the end of me looking for the fire. Having not ever been very deep in withdrawal I no doubt possess a false sence of security. Regardless of where this ends up for me, thanks for your post.


----------



## chinky

i would stop while your still ahead cause how cheap and easy dope is too get..you wll end up beng hooked in no time especially if you live in lagrange..your like 5mins from dope spots and i hate to say it but just be prepared to catch a felony at somepoint too..so have your job situation comfortable, cause finding a job with a felony is a task  and have some money put aside that you can bail yourelf out and get a lawyer when that time comes or you could be sitting in jail for a while cause fighting a case always lasts 8-10months

i think im one of the few here that ddnt eventually catch a dope case even though i did catch mine for weed..id say 80% of the users her have though..it just comes with the territory


----------



## d-kong

nintey said:


> No, unfortunately this is not an appropriate place for that, Bluelight is not a classifieds site.  Try Craigslist



not sure if you were replying to me but i was in no way trying to find drugs through here. i was actually asking for health reasons as these drugs are never safe obviously...and wanted to know the safest of the 2. that is all. i understand the site rules now and was within my limits of research on here. if i'd asked for help scoring...or where to score etc...that would of been different.


----------



## Johnny blue

No man. A mod edited his post. Hence the red text.


----------



## cj

goodluck Lagrange just remember to really enjoy the honeymoon cause shes a bitch to live with. As for me Ive been clean off the heroin for like 90 days no cravings or nostalgia ths time, maybe im really done for awhile? Hope all is well with team nod!


----------



## chinky

why do you say "awhile" and not for good?


----------



## Crook logix

Does anybody ever cop out in the city


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Nope, they all go out to the rural countryside, but are sometimes daring and venture out to the suburbs.


----------



## brutus

^ I prefer nursing homes.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

pretty sure crook meant out OF the city instead.

but anyway I'm really pissed off. went to go pick up, and i took a different way home. well I'm on the off ramp from the highway in the right turn lane. there is a guy in front of me and the light is red. well, i see that the coast is clear and go to make the turn and i rear end him. now idk if i thought he went or just forgot he was there but i hit him. no damage to my car but his was a little fucked up, he could not close the trunk.  FUCKING BULLSHIT!


----------



## trumandchiave

wuts poppin riding tha blueline got to say tha skulls were fuckin heaven in a bag go around 630am and u dont have to worry about police havent seen the jump out boys creepin anywhere. o on that accident note ive done the same stupid shit becuz of doing blow dont feel ba


----------



## zachleez

what is an open-air heroin market? are they still around in chicago? *not asking for location* just yes or no


----------



## RecklessWOT

An open air market means that you can just go buy it off the street or show up at a spot to get it rather than having to call a dealer and have them meet you somewhere.  Although I've never been to Chicago and seen it myself, from what I've read on bluelight I am going to go ahead and say yes there is still one.


----------



## cj

chinky said:


> why do you say "awhile" and not for good?



Because I love heroin but I just cant handle it at this point in my life. Hopefully once I get my degree and a decent job I will be able to support a habit without having to do shady things. Its a great drug and I couldnt live the rest of my life without it so this is like a compromise om making with myself.

edit I should of posted this in the general heroin thread thats what I get for posting on benzos I guess


----------



## chinky

Of course we have an open air market..


----------



## brutus

^ Does the market ever close? Or is there someone always ready to serve junkies even in a blizzard?


----------



## chinky

if you wemt right now..im sure you could find someone..unless you know where you goin you might get sold fake bags and robbed of your money, but if you know where your going its possible to score

but that would also happen in the day time too so its nothing to crazy or out of normal and i only say that cause some people are dumb enough to just drive down any street on the westside


----------



## 150dude

Hello everyone, this is my first post on BL! Although I have been reading this thread for 3-4 months now, and always wanted to get involved, I just never felt the need to post until now. I've been using opiates for about 9 years now, starting with hydros to oxys and eventually heroin and I love them all. I don't use everyday, 4 days a week at the most. I consider myself a functioning addict. I don't get w/d's until my 3rd day of not using and they typically last 2 days and then I feel fine again. I've been told that this is very unusual. Anyone else have a w/d "schedule" like this? Just curious. Anyway, I had the same dealer for blows since I started using H about 3 years ago, all the way up to 3 months ago when suddenly his phone was shut off and he pretty much vanished into thin air. My only guess is that the law caught up with him. He was dependable, he delivered, and his stuff was always fire. Things I totally took for granted as I was about to find out! lol. After a full month of not being able to get the one thing I look forward to after work or on a saturday morning, I decided it was time for my first trip to the wild west. Which I would like to thank you all for all your posts on this topic as everything I read made me that much wiser to the situation I was about to endure for my very first time. Well it took me from 3 months ago until 2 weeks ago to finally score. I got the guys number and I am back to my old habits. Still keeping it to a 4 times a week maximum. The point I'm trying to get at here is to anyone on here thinking about making that first trip and asking advice from our fellow blue lighters, my advice is, listen to these guys/gals, they know what they are talking about. this is supposed to be harm reduction and it is! Did I get empty foils?? YES. Twice. Did I get sold junky junk?? YES. 3 times. And I came home empty handed a whole bunch of times. But, I didn't get arrested, shot, robbed/ car jacked, or any other shitty situations. I know it's hard to think straight when you're jonez'n, believe me!!! but you have to be patient, you rush into something with the people out there you will get fucked. if you saw someone say DON'T on bluelight. Then DON'T!!!! Do not make exceptions it's not worth it. It's a whole different world out west, at least it was to me. So anyways sorry for rambling. I'm High! And again thank you BLers for all the wonderful tips. The best part is, you don't even have to ask the question yourself because every question has been asked here at least a hundred times. just search it. lol. thanks guys!


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

^^^ thats nice


----------



## FamilyFluff

This thread is the reason I joined BL


----------



## chinky

So start collecting numbers and get one..


----------



## Crook logix

Lol i try man only people i ever meet are random ass corner guys who dont wanna give out there number


----------



## chinky

That makes no sense..every dealer I've ever met including the ones on the corner are more then willing to give you their number..most of the time I don't even need to ask for it..all you gotta say is if its good ill come back, let me get your number..and that's it..so you call to make sure he's working or to see if the area is hot Or whatever.. Not once have I asked for a number and didn't get it..you MST give them weird vibes or something but if that's the case I don't get why they would even serve you..

The only thing is if you get their number and they are on the corners then that's more then likey where you are gonna have to go to meet him..your not gonna find a dealer like mine who will meet you outside the hood or deliver from the dudes standing on the corner unless they move up but havin someone you can call and always cop from and not have to drive around looking is huge..not only does it save you time but it can also save you your freedom


----------



## Crook logix

Word ill try again tm


----------



## lagrange

chinky said:


> i would stop while your still ahead cause how cheap and easy dope is too get..you wll end up beng hooked in no time especially if you live in lagrange..your like 5mins from dope spots and i hate to say it but just be prepared to catch a felony at somepoint too..so have your job situation comfortable, cause finding a job with a felony is a task  and have some money put aside that you can bail yourelf out and get a lawyer when that time comes or you could be sitting in jail for a while cause fighting a case always lasts 8-10months
> 
> i think im one of the few here that ddnt eventually catch a dope case even though i did catch mine for weed..id say 80% of the users her have though..it just comes with the territory



Point in fact I read in the suntimes the police executed operation May Day on May 1 and nabbed a bunch of suburbanites for possession -like 19 or 29, I can't remember what I read. Anyway, May Day is a day, for those who don't know, when people don't show up for work. Like a protest day. What a bummer that would have been . . .


----------



## Crook logix

Copped some fire an found my new go to spot im happy as fuck right now


----------



## 150dude

Through out my adventures in the last 3 months the only guys that didn't want to give out their number was the 2 dudes that sold me empty foils... lmfao. So after the second time I thought wow there is something to this! Cuz even the guys that sold me absolute garbage gave me a number probably hoping I was new to the dope game and wouldn't be able to tell that the bags were dorm cut with heroin instead of heroin cut with dorm. The empty foil guys would always flag me down without any hesitation. So then I started telling them hey man I just copped but if you wanna sell me one and give me your number I'll hit you up next time if I like it. You can right away tell in their face if they are fakers and if they don't wanna give out the digits then I wouldn't buy. This new guy I got 2 weeks ago is more interested in business than bullshit. The first time I met him he was just as, if not more, sketched out by me as I was of him. Told me I was too clean to not be a cop!! Lol. But I finally convinced him I wasn't and we've had a great dealer customer relationship since. Bottom line is the guys that are straight up dudes are gonna want every reliable customer he can get just like we want every reliable dealer we can get. With this guy, it was like instinct and personal experience combined to know I was in a ligit situation. I still only bought 2 to be sure.


----------



## Crook logix

Yea man well even yesterday the spot i went to was mad legit theyr dope was banginnnnn they were in superman baggies ... But even when i asked the one guy for his number he was jus like wel yo u dont need our number well always be here open shop an then he took my number and told me hed hit me up lata but he still hasnt


----------



## chinky

lagrange said:


> Point in fact I read in the suntimes the police executed operation May Day on May 1 and nabbed a bunch of suburbanites for possession -like 19 or 29, I can't remember what I read. Anyway, May Day is a day, for those who don't know, when people don't show up for work. Like a protest day. What a bummer that would have been . . .


 
seems like only 10 people got arrested and most were old black dudes, not suburban kids..and if they did areest suburban kids they didnt post them 

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/operation-may-day-marijuana-bust-chicago--149934335.html



and superman bags lol..who told you where to go to cop them ?

i wouldnt call it your new spot until you cop more then afew times from them and they alwasy there and always on point..ive been to spots that were good a few times and then sold empty foils and of course i never botherd going back evbentually you wll find a guy who sell out his car and is always good and will pck up his phone even if hes sold out and waiting to reup


----------



## Crook logix

@chinky I met this girl off a train stop an she took me to her spot  she said theyr always up an runnin and yea shit was pretty good i got 4 blows and 2 of em had superman logos all over it in a red baggy and the otheRs had a red backround and said stay high all over it and whatever man all im tryin to say is that i think that i finally found a good spot that i dont feel sketchy about and that sold good product


----------



## OpiateGuy

Sup people, been banned for like 2 weeks because it seems people can't take any sort of criticism anymore.. fucking soft if you ask me, but I'm back bitches.

I've been steadily copping from my new main guy and its been consistant and fire since the beginning.  Haven't tried any of my old guys since using him.  Picked up 27 today.. think i got like 21 left. I'm noddin like a mofucka.  Finally got my tolerance under control. Gonna do 1 or 2 more before the nights over. Where my team at?


----------



## Burroughs

Burroughs finally got digits! and someone to meet him in a safe place.  I didn't share this experience with anybody except for one (you know who you are) but when i went to get my groceries one fine morning I got jumped and the shit kicked out of me and robbed.  I was done with the west and was shook to say the least.  Well, I finally met some real chicagoians (if that's a word) and happy to say that I can now buzz and in thirty minutes or less I am on my way.  Just advice to those other skinny ass white boys or any color/ethnicity that don't enjoy fearing for their safety... its all about the digits. Chinky is right, just ask and they want it safe too.


----------



## Burroughs

Anybody been  seeing the blue plastic "stamps" that have crowns on them?  NOT looking for a location just opinions on quality....


----------



## trumandchiave

man yestarday mourning was the best day i ever had im walikung to the the spot and found a bottle of alprozalam xanax so i pick it up theres 85 bars and three bags of skull dope but no it doesnt end there im walking down the block and come up on a pretty girl named kimberley she just started dope so she was totally gone yet another words still had her  looks about so i say lets chill sure enough came back to my house did a little blow out of wut she bought and before u know i go to the washroom and shes butt ass naked in my room ready to fuck man was it great the best part about it was that her "boyfriend" called  i answered it and said yo im fuckin ur bitch call back in about a hour and a half. then i walk up th pink line train stairs and dude gives me free sample of rock but the problem is i never smoked rock could u mix it wit weed or do i need to go buy a stem one of those glass tubes or could i use a blunt please help    o and those superman bags u be talkin bout its the same dope thats in the skull bag just go to the main skull spot same shit way bigger but a little more hotter. but if u call those superman bags fire ur a damn fool thats average at best


----------



## 3point5

anyone got experience grabbin dope thats in capsules... my guy goes and gets jabs every other week or so, and his guy prefers to use caps (just in case he is pulled over he can swallow em)... lately they have been really white and burn like a mofo (i dont shoot). are these filled w dormin ? pretty sure ive found a few lil pink flakes here n there but damn


----------



## puke

I call bullshit to truman's post


----------



## Burroughs

i used to get caps but it was fire and it wasnt on the streets.  came from some polish dudes and it was off white / beige in color.

this was 10 years ago, too


----------



## RecklessWOT

puke said:


> I call bullshit to truman's post



Oh big time.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I was giving him the benefit of the doubt until I read the part about answering the girls phone to tell her man he was fucking her so to call back later.  
Like ok, it's possible that someone ditched their stash if the police were rolling up on them, and trum was lucky enough to stumble upon it.  Then to meet a girl down there that is not only willing to go back to his place, but also fuck is far fetched, but who knows, she coulda been thinking that she could get free bags out of it down the line, or maybe she's gotta hide her use from her man so wanted to be able to get down with a guy who was high with her.  Not likely, but there is a slight possibility of that being true.  

But to answer her phone somehow knowing it's her boyfriend calling, and to for some reason tell him you are fucking his girl is just the stupidest thing I've heard.  I wouldn't want my cock out around any girl that I just did that to, that's for sure.  I don't believe that part at all, and the stuff before it is doubtful.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

lulz truman!!!! and just smoke that rock straight up. get a glass rose and some brillo and blast off!

i believe him. why would you make a story like that up on the internet to a bunch of people he don't know????


----------



## OpiateGuy

Lots of people make shit up on the internet.. you seriously don't realize that bro? Dont be fuckin naive now..


----------



## chinky

all dope in chicago is cut wth dormin, well thats the most common cut  i should say

and i bet the bitch was a pro if trum is telling the truth..and rbl you ask why make it up..people do that shit all the time here to sound cool and try and impress us or just make shit up to make it up and tell a story..like OG said dont be so naive


----------



## Tommyboy

chinky said:


> all dope in chicago is cut wth dormin, well thats the most common cut  i should say
> 
> and i bet the bitch was a pro if trum is telling the truth..and rbl you ask why make it up..people do that shit all the time here to sound cool and try and impress us or just make shit up to make it up and tell a story..like OG said dont be so naive



Word.  Hell, there are even people that register multiplle accounts and have conversations with themselves, I kid you not.  They do it to make more posts so people seem them posting and think to hit them up to source.  A sourcer isn't going to have much luck finding people to scam if they are never posting.


----------



## chinky

or they make multiple names to scam people..like they have their main account and then they make an alt to meet up with someone and scam them and then the person comes around saying so and so scammed me dont trust them..and everyone tlks shit and you never see that person post again but thats ause they made the name to do spicifically that..or they have the alt to source

what can you say? some people are just pathetic fuckin losers


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

im not being naive, and i get people make shit up all the time. sure maybe he didn't answer the phone that way and it may be a little exaggerated but just because it sounds too good to be true does not mean it didn't happen.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Just because that doesn't mean it definitely didn't happen, doesn't make it any more believable.  I'd still say there's a much larger chance that it didn't actually happen although still technically not impossible...


----------



## chinky

RBL what ever happened when you got popped? did they the just give you probation or drug school or what happened?


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

ya man i was on probation for a year, i got termed march 30th! I'm a free man!!!!! i had to do IOP and after care too.


----------



## tbone68

Lets recap:  He found xanax, found heroin, got laid with the hottest chick ever, she got him high, told her boyfriend that he is fucking her, got free rock, all in the same day.  Not in a million years.


----------



## chinky

i think you mean he found the xanax, with the heroin in it, ran into a pro and asked if she wanted to trade for some xanax and dope, she agreed but only if he bought a rock for her too, which he did so then he got laid, her pimp called or she called him, and he let the dude know what was goin on and discussed the finacial terms so he knew the bitch wasnt lieing and stealing from him

yeah thats better


----------



## RecklessWOT

I'd say that's the most accurate and realistic explanation anyone's given so far.


----------



## cicerogrinds

Long time lurker here, posting for my first time. Just want to say hello to all the chicago smack heads out there and was wondering if anyone has had them ''best bags'' its been pretty damn good lately


----------



## OpiateGuy

Damn, the one thing that sucks about living at home.. getting caught.  I'm pretty fucked, starting to WD and my parents are talking about going back to detox.  Fuck that shit again.  I've got a bottle of loperamide which i hope will last me.

Take care people. I have a feeling I'll be back. Round 2 at detoxing..


----------



## chinky

You got caught by the police or your parents?

Either way how did they catch you?


----------



## BluffBoy

Mak that lope last homie. It's a godsend whith the shits.


----------



## chinky

yeah you wont shit at all..nut hopefully hes got some subs or something like noros/viks to hold him down for a weed or 2 untl the WDs are gone

on the plus side and also on the careful side..your tolerance is gonna drop and with that new guy you been goin too his shit can put you to sleep for good if its like you say it is..the last thing you want to do it take a break,then comeback and snort 2 bags like you normally would and fall out..an with your luck get caught again nodded out before dinner


----------



## fantom13

whats up people?  saying thing going on here?  been crazy busy with work.  arms are slowly getting better which is good!  well the dope game is crazy so he might be telling somewhat the truth?  i guess you never know but there are so pretty crazy strung out people out there that will do some crazy stuff?  the other day i seen some of the people that starred in that ross kemp chicago heroin documentary.  it was funny i kinda wanted to talk to them like they were famous or something.  they just seemed like normal people.  i wish i was normal.  i always look at people and some seem so happy and are probably not a heroin addict.  wish it would go away someday.  anyways, well this good weather is nice and too bad the bulls lost but da bears season is around the corner.  oh and the white sox just homered they are still losing 5-4 bottom of the fifth.  go sox!


----------



## chinky

is that the one where they interview the one guy and then like walk away and then someone runs up sayin he just OD not 5min after talkin to him???

 when the guy came 2 he said he did crack and dope all in one shot and the guy who was with kemp ,who is a teacher at depaul or UIC and he hangsout at the brickyard and will always have narcan on him but he didnt give it to the guy which i thought was weird but he said he could tell it wasnt a bad OD and he just watched over the guy until he came back..but he was like "yeah we all know how great and amazing speedballs feel..but next time maybe wait 10 minutes between shots and not do them together"..and the way the guy said it made it seem to me like the dude was a total junkie himself or was cause the way he said it, it seemed like he was reminicing  and like he used to do dopebefore he came a college professor

was that the same show or a diferent one?


----------



## fantom13

At like 5:40- on the skinny guy with grey hair at 6:06...  I seen him and some strung out girl.  But really they seem like fun crazy junkies...

HERE IS THE LINK:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQYb8cRoDb0


----------



## puke

here is another doc I found bout the brickyard to be honest with you I'm not sure exactly where it is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP3dfePpOA0


----------



## cicerogrinds

The guy at the end of that video  with the long hair, is a nice guy, i known him for like 9-10 yrs now, he would give you his shirt off his back shirt off his back for you if needed. I actually trust him more then a lot of other smack heads out there. as for that  professor scott guy  yea he was a big time junkie back in the day and i agree it did seemed like he was reminicing and like he used to do dopebefore. Well off i go to the unemployment office crossing my fingers i get put on the 2nd teir or shits gonna be real fcked.


----------



## puke

Me: Uh no thanks bro, I'll go find my own shirt but thanks dude.


----------



## chinky

Lol

I think the brickyard is right off of cicero roght between 290 and Roosevelt..but I don't know, never been there and always stayed away from that area of I was Copping


----------



## cicerogrinds

lol, i would hope so .. just a figure of speech man, yea definitively  an area to stay away from if copping


----------



## chinky

i would say 70% if the time i drive down cicero i see cicero PD with someone pulled over after crossing back over roosevelt..especially at gas stations, i dont know if thats were people go to shoot afte coppin but they like to sit at the gas stations and wait for someone to driuve past them or just pull into the gas station and they make up anything to pull them over and search

when i was in county thre was 3 people in my dorm that got caught by cicero PD after coppin and crossin over roosevelt..they didnt know each other or anything its just thats how cicero rolls..hell i got pulled over right there after leaving a gas station for no turn signal(which was bullshit) on my way to go meet my people and they fucked with me hard grillin me. checkin my arms, searched my car..and i played dumb and flipped on them like whats the point of all this? why are you searching me and hasslin me for a no turn signal? and they are like your in a bad area, and they just kinda told me what was up with the area..but its like if you a white guy in that area theres a good chance they are gonna stop you and search you for doing nothing, just cause and of course with them finding nothing they let me go with nothing just hasseled me..that was one of the last time i went that wayy on my way to cop just cause i persoanl experianced the bullshit they will put you threw

the one guy who was in county with me said he went into the gas station and got a gatorade and had dope in his pocket and said when he was paying a cop walked in and when he left the cop turned around and followed himn and told him to get up against the wall and his buddy was in the car and saw whyat was happening and just pulled away a left him and the cop just searched him and found a needle and 4bags and he got arrested and he flipped out on the cop and the cop told him he noticed his track marks and thats why he frisked him and dude flipped out and ended gettin tazed cause the cop was lieing to his face cause i guess he had a long sleeve shirt on and there was no way he saw them  but thats what the cop said and so he was stuck in county..even worse cause he didnt know any landlines so he couldnt call anyone to get him out, or put money on his books..to him the worst part is he was from out by morris which is a good 2hours away and he was more pissed that his guy just drove away and just left him


----------



## puke

chinky said:


> Lol
> 
> I think the brickyard is right off of cicero roght between 290 and Roosevelt..but I don't know, never been there and always stayed away from that area of I was Copping



Yea from what Ive heard its right around Cic and Roos, a tent city for junkies and crackies. Thats NO place for copping or hanging or whatever the fuck, its the disgusting people you drive by with your parents on the way to x-mas dinner at your grandparents. Those videos that fantom and i posted, I can't imagine ever being like that, they might be smiley and nice people but they've hit a point that is almost impossible to come back from.


----------



## chinky

the guy said he can make 60bucks in a hour beggin and the other dude said he can get over 100 in like 3 hours where he goes..fuck man wit hthat kind of cash you make and your living on the street?


----------



## ChiTown23

Man its awesome to see a chi thread again. Does anyone remember the blue stars from this summer? the corner is empty now. Its deep in the hood very east and was a block from the "Best" bags spot that had the special packaging that got shut down a couple years ago. You know what Im talking about if you know that. They are selling batman bags in front of the liquor store that are crap. Does anyone know if the blue stars are still out there? They where the best dope on the westside. I heard they selling batmans at the other smaller "Blue star" spot that just went away one day. I looked it up in the papers and nothing. If you know the area im talking these 3 spots are all within a block of the spot that sells decent stuff in a white bag with a strip of red tape and they stand out and solicite on a busy street. Be careful all. Been seeing alot of slick boys.


----------



## ChiTown23

Chink, you mean the 2 dudes when you get off the stevenson? I always give the dude a smoke. I have a picture of him stealing copper wire out of a light post that was knocked down lol


----------



## ChiTown23

chinky said:


> i would say 70% if the time i drive down cicero i see cicero PD with someone pulled over after crossing back over roosevelt..especially at gas stations, i dont know if thats were people go to shoot afte coppin but they like to sit at the gas stations and wait for someone to driuve past them or just pull into the gas station and they make up anything to pull them over and search
> 
> when i was in county thre was 3 people in my dorm that got caught by cicero PD after coppin and crossin over roosevelt..they didnt know each other or anything its just thats how cicero rolls..hell i got pulled over right there after leaving a gas station for no turn signal(which was bullshit) on my way to go meet my people and they fucked with me hard grillin me. checkin my arms, searched my car..and i played dumb and flipped on them like whats the point of all this? why are you searching me and hasslin me for a no turn signal? and they are like your in a bad area, and they just kinda told me what was up with the area..but its like if you a white guy in that area theres a good chance they are gonna stop you and search you for doing nothing, just cause and of course with them finding nothing they let me go with nothing just hasseled me..that was one of the last time i went that wayy on my way to cop just cause i persoanl experianced the bullshit they will put you threw
> 
> the one guy who was in county with me said he went into the gas station and got a gatorade and had dope in his pocket and said when he was paying a cop walked in and when he left the cop turned around and followed himn and told him to get up against the wall and his buddy was in the car and saw whyat was happening and just pulled away a left him and the cop just searched him and found a needle and 4bags and he got arrested and he flipped out on the cop and the cop told him he noticed his track marks and thats why he frisked him and dude flipped out and ended gettin tazed cause the cop was lieing to his face cause i guess he had a long sleeve shirt on and there was no way he saw them  but thats what the cop said and so he was stuck in county..even worse cause he didnt know any landlines so he couldnt call anyone to get him out, or put money on his books..to him the worst part is he was from out by morris which is a good 2hours away and he was more pissed that his guy just drove away and just left him



I was on my way back from the westside driving down cicero and I pulled into the BP right over the border. All of a sudden cop is parked behind me. Comes up to my window and said that I was caught in a sting lol. Now remember I bought my shit in the city, had already done it and was driving home. I said I have no idea what you are you talking about. He searched the car, found 1 spike and even though im diabetic and have a blue card he writes me a paraphenlia ticket. Im not complaning. Much better than going to county. But what a dick. When I drove home from the westside now I never leave Chicago city limits til Im back on 55. Cicero cops are pricks.


----------



## chinky

im tellin you its like they stake out the gas stations waiting for some shady lookin white person to pull up and go in..they searched me and checked my arms and all that for a turn signal amnd like i said i flipped out on them saying " do ii look like a dope fiend?" a nd their excuse was i was in a bad area, and stupidest part was i was going into it, not coming out of it which makes no sense why they would fuck with me if i wasnt coming out of the hood.. so what i was in a bad area, unless i stop and pull down some sidestreets and talk to some dudes, then fuck off, i shouldnt get singled out for being on one of the most popular streets in the city..but thats how cicero pd rolls they are fucks



ChiTown23 said:


> Chink, you mean the 2 dudes when you get off the stevenson? I always give the dude a smoke. I have a picture of him stealing copper wire out of a light post that was knocked down lol



the 2 guys in that video posted, i dont know who you are talking about


----------



## ChiTown23

One of them is in the video


----------



## cicerogrinds

the long  hair dude that always wears a hat ''freeway'', are you guys talking about?


----------



## chinky

i dont know i stay away from that area..i cop in UK villiage, fuck austin

i know what bums are out at what intersections but i normally will give moneyt to only one of them..if them dudes put as much time and efort as they put into getting high they could have a decent job..if i get food and have leftovers ill offer that but they arent getting cash from me..one one guy i see gets my money


----------



## cicerogrinds

there aint anything worth a damn west of a new  bridge anyways, fck coping anywhere in the west. its 2012 i surehopyouguys have a cell connect , i always get a kick at watching the cops just waiting for the rich suburb kids hitting literary the first blocks possable out west, just too damn easy for them dics, then again i am glad for that keeps them busy and lets me do what i got to do without problems.


----------



## chinky

i dont know what you talking about with new bridge

i havent copped off the streets in like 3 years except fo random times when i was on my way to my peoplke and just ran into someone else with blows and grabbed a couple for myself ..but when i did have to hit the blocks  i only did it for like a month when i first started before i got my connect..i got sold empty foils 3times in 2 weeks and never went back on the streets..one of my buddies ended up hookin me up with his connect after he got stuck in the city and had no money or way to get home..so i picked him up and dropped him off at home and for it i got his connect so i didnt have to have him middle man fo me

but when im on my way to meet up with my people and i have nothing on me, i like to take little detours into the hood and see whos out and on what streets but i never stop


----------



## cicerogrinds

thats one thing i hate about the grind is '' the middle man'', i had an old friend i hooked up with 2 of my old connects when i decided  to quit i deleted there numbers now i know this old friend still goes thru these peoples yet when i can't get anything he wants me to basicly hook him up to go thru my old peps which is complete bs


----------



## chinky

yeah that is some bullshit..

i never give out my connects, not once have i givin someone a number except to my guy who gave me the connect orginally..you can go with me but your not getting a number no matter if you offer me 100bucks or i decide to quit..i dont trust dopefiends when it coems to shit like that, especailly suburban ones who will snitch out their dads growhouse before taking a charge themselves..and my people have been good for years, i dont trust anyone enough to give up their number and risk losing my connect and have to go find another good one..my main dude got popped cause someone snitched on him..he thinks hes gotta do a year so really he will do like 6mo and hes tryin to get sentenced to county and not state

but one of his custys got caught on the way home and set him up instead of taken the charge like man..had the cops waiting around the corner and one in his car while he met up with him and when the dude drove away they jumped out in him


----------



## cicerogrinds

yep that happends too damn much stupid fcking suburban kids or whatever snitch and set up the dealer so they don't get a charge, thats what happend to my last guy, which fcking sucked cause he deff. had the best, and i mean, i know thats everyone thinks there guys shit is the best , but the was the real deal fire!, obv can't say prices but he was getting the goods on the cheap, and wasn't over cuting the shit, but yea some kid got caught up with a jab, and snitched, the good thing is someone told me hes back out and ready to re-up should be anyday now and can't wait. off subject i also can't wait till this fcking unemployment +back pay fcking hit the bank, been a bare last couple days, i guess the positive is my tolerance is back down, that shit was getting outof control anyways.


----------



## chinky

yeah i cant wait for this break im gonna take for the next week, my tolerance has been up there and i need to drop it down..im sick of needing to snort 8-10bags to get high, normally i need like 5 bags but i didn t take the break last month so i kept on piling on it and it got up there this month cause i didnt take that break


----------



## ChiTown23

Yes there is. Anything worth doing is further east. I live in the south suburbs so I have about 10 people to call out this way but Ive been going to west side since 2005. There are probably 100s of spots I dont know about, but 1 good one I still use and is still up is in HP and run by Puerto Ricans. Blue stars or batman dubs. And they are east but still 5 minutes from that main street we all know where the cops are assholes. Most spots off that street are straight garbage.


----------



## chinky

Got a jab but waiting til tomorrow to do it..

Smoked a bag to take the sick away but that's it


----------



## cicerogrinds

whats good everyone, where has everyone gone too? i notice noone hardly comes to this threed nowadays. chitown23 i say theres prob. 300 spots out west i mean they are everywhere, thats not even counting the black only spots that do exist , which bytrheway i only had like 2x's in my life, i sent this black homeless lady one time had 40 bucks but had to give her one so ended up wth 3 but  shit was fire! top ten on my list of best bags i ever gotten.  i ended up getting shorted one today which fucking sucked cause i went thru a middle man, so ended up wth 9 for price of full one!, on the bright side at least it was fire.

 i was also wondering how manny banger vs snorters in chicago, i been doing this shit for 9 yrs now and don't get me wrong i love the feel and that monster rush that comes from  great gear. but i try to keep shooting to a minimum , i say i snort 90 % of the time but every once and a while especially if i am with my friend ill have him hit me, u guys can think i am a bitch or what ever but  its a great thing i hate needles or i prob be dead by now, i once OD'ed snorting a bag, it could of been  because i had 15 drinks after i got off work before hand, it was also around the time that fent. shit was out there. it was so weird cause i remember looking at the shit  thinking to myself the shit was gonna be garbage due to the color of it, then after i tasted the drip hit my throut i was thinking damn i really did get a bogus bag. Then out of nowhere  it hit me with a ton of bricks. all i kept telling myself was get the car off the road, i was out cold and would of died onlything that saved me was wyhen i feel out i fell forward on the horn in my car was going non-stop at a gas station so people called 911. 
 I always wanted to smoke a bag but idk, i read  from other threads on how to do it properly but still, in my mind i think it wouldn't be worth it, and i wouldn't feel it, mybe in the next couple days when i have a lil bit of more money i will finally try it, now pluging is a totaly different story i have no desire to try that at all.


----------



## chinky

Ive been doin dope for 3 years maybe and still haven't touched the needle, not even once to try it..im afraid of needles and just don't want to ruin myife switchin to it..I know people function but most end up in bad shape and I just don't need it..I don't care about the rush and you might think I'm a fool but I don't care if I'm missing out..to me I'm not missing anything

And the only way I have seen to smoke powder online in other threadsband sites is to add a carffine pull to it to slow the burn down..but I just use water and it works ok..

I just want to reiterate I've never got high with that method but smoked a bag to get the sickness off..its not hard or a hassle once you get the technique down..its basically the same as chasin the dragon


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

hey chi grinds, or anyone else for that matter, you ever cop from the projects when most were still up? i always heard that was some of the best shit. supposedly i got some project dope a few years ago, they were heavy d bags and those were phenomenal! prob top 5.


----------



## cicerogrinds

ridingthebrownline, never went to projects, like my freedom ...  but i will say the guy  that i mentioned above did have heavy d bags when he was up and running, the word i hear now is hes up and running can't wait to get these tasty treats again.


----------



## gwencooper

the superman baggies are probably the best stuff going around lately.


----------



## gwencooper

Burroughs said:


> Anybody been  seeing the blue plastic "stamps" that have crowns on them?  NOT looking for a location just opinions on quality....



yes.  and they're pretty good...


----------



## chinky

If you say so..


----------



## gwencooper

trumandchiave said:


> man yestarday mourning was the best day i ever had im walikung to the the spot and found a bottle of alprozalam xanax so i pick it up theres 85 bars and three bags of skull dope but no it doesnt end there im walking down the block and come up on a pretty girl named kimberley she just started dope so she was totally gone yet another words still had her  looks about so i say lets chill sure enough came back to my house did a little blow out of wut she bought and before u know i go to the washroom and shes butt ass naked in my room ready to fuck man was it great the best part about it was that her "boyfriend" called  i answered it and said yo im fuckin ur bitch call back in about a hour and a half. then i walk up th pink line train stairs and dude gives me free sample of rock but the problem is i never smoked rock could u mix it wit weed or do i need to go buy a stem one of those glass tubes or could i use a blunt please help    o and those superman bags u be talkin bout its the same dope thats in the skull bag just go to the main skull spot same shit way bigger but a little more hotter. but if u call those superman bags fire ur a damn fool thats average at best



i'm calling BS on this one.  PLEASE you *found* xanax and dope and got sexed up?  This isn't Penthouse Forum.


----------



## gwencooper

fantom13 said:


> At like 5:40- on the skinny guy with grey hair at 6:06...  I seen him and some strung out girl.  But really they seem like fun crazy junkies...
> 
> HERE IS THE LINK:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQYb8cRoDb0


this is pretty cool.  "but gaining access to this dark world isn't going to be easy"- uh, try the entire length of highway 290!  super freaking easy!  true we don't really have the black tar which is good because i don't like needles...


----------



## chinky

We all have called bullshit on that story and he hasn't posted since..

And there's a multiquote button so you don't keep making multiple posts


----------



## gwencooper

chinky said:


> i would say 70% if the time i drive down cicero i see cicero PD with someone pulled over after crossing back over roosevelt..especially at gas stations, i dont know if thats were people go to shoot afte coppin but they like to sit at the gas stations and wait for someone to driuve past them or just pull into the gas station and they make up anything to pull them over and search



cicero is super uncool. they have random "parents/adults" in outfits who roam the corners and fuck with the kids hanging out at the minimart or whatever.  if you are white they WILL pull you over.  my people used to live there and i would go to their house to cop and half the time i couldn't get out of my parking space on that one way street because the cops would be fucking with the black and hispanic kids.  KIDS.  Not even gangy.  Now my people live near Humboldt and it's way cooler.  The cops won't bother you if you're white.  Literally.  And after watching that documentary, you know what - I go to the west side sometimes when my people aren't around or don't have what i need and i go to the gas station and one of the dudes selling smokes for 50 cents will take me somewhere as long as i give him $5.  NEVER had a problem.  Only time I had a problem was when I'd be circling the streets alone, trying to make eye contact with people.  One guy thought I was a hooker. I thought he wanted to party in my car but he wanted a blow job in my car in exchange for crack.  As if!  OMG I almost died.

Seriously though, stay the hell away from Cicero.  you're better off on the west side.


----------



## gwencooper

RidingtheBrownline said:


> hey chi grinds, or anyone else for that matter, you ever cop from the projects when most were still up? i always heard that was some of the best shit. supposedly i got some project dope a few years ago, they were heavy d bags and those were phenomenal! prob top 5.



yeah it was the last project building standing over in cabrini back in 1997 or so...  and that was the ONLY time I ever OD'd.  I thought it was coke.  "blows", you know....  LOL  Woke up three days later on my bathroom floor.  I was like Uma in Pulp Fiction.  Hilarious!


----------



## chinky

3days..you sure you don't mean 3hours?


----------



## gwencooper

sorry chinky - long time reader, first time poster....  sorry if i'm posting too much. xox

no it was two or three days.  Honestly, I don't remember but called in sick to work for a WEEK. These days a dime bag barely gets me high.


----------



## chinky

i dont know if i believe that you passed out from one bag for 3days with out waking up at all..like you didnt wake to eat or drink or go to the bathroom or an ything?? you just did the bag and fell out and woke up 3 days later? i would think you would be dead cause passing out that long would really restrict your breathing

and i dont care about the posts, just use the multipost button that is to the right of the quote button..just click the button you wan to quote and when you finish and are at the bottom click the post reply button and all the other posts you quoted wioll pop up so you can respond to everything in one post and there is an edit buton you when youre not quoting posts you do nt make multiple posts


----------



## gwencooper

perhaps I am exaggerating a tiny bit, but I swear it at least two days or a day and a half... I barfed and barfed and barfed and the next thing i remember was being on the kitchen floor (near the bathroom).  i was alone. i don't really remember plus it was a really long time ago...  These days I can do more drugs than most of my friends, except pot.  A tiny bit of weed and I'm batshit crazy.  But I can smoke all the crack in the world, snort 2 or three bags of dope take a couple of pills and am literally fine. Everyone always makes ME drive to get the shit.  Can you believe it?

Chinky where are you in Chicago?  I am on North Side, west of Western.


----------



## chinky

i can believe they make you drive just cause your a female and cops tend to go eaier on females, especially if you start crying right away..theres a better chanec that that wont search your car or hassle you as much being female

and i live in the SW burbs about 5miles from the city, i live in the oak lawn area but i cop over in UK village most of the time righht off western..well i dont cop off the streets thats just where my guy meets me, so i dont have to go into the hood, he comens to the white people area

i dont know if anyone is familer with the band LBC or lucky boys confusion but their guitarist just OD a couple days ago  and i know the street and the area real well..i guess they have rehersal studio right there in that building and i never knew that..they were one of my favorite bands especailly in highschool i was obsessed. it sucks he died


----------



## gwencooper

I live in the UK Village!  I cop near California.  Have never been able to cop so close to western.  Ever!  Then again, you've got a guy who meets you.  My people either meet me or I go to their house.  We've become friends - they don't do ANY of the drugs so I get to test anything that's not pharmaceutical -  which is pretty awesome.  but, man, they smoke a joint an hour practically.  I'm always asked to stop to pick up "blunts" on the way over.  So ghetto!

Did the LBC guy die over by The Continental? There's a big reversal studio over there on Superior.  Oh Chinky, that's too bad about that guy.  I used to work in the music business (back before it was killed by the internet) and I've lost FOUR friends since October so far- the most EVER.  

I saw LBC a couple of times. They were a really good band.  Deserved their fame, worked hard for it.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## chinky

who mike welch?

and yeah LBC was great, especailly live i saw them for the first time at Q101 jamboree and they blew me away and after that i was hooked and went to all their shows up until like 4 years ago, then i would just go every now with like one of my EXs..but yeah he died over by the continental well the continental is on cali and he was found at like washtenaw and superior at thier rehersal space in the bathroom i guess, i first heard it was in his car though so i dont really know..

its cool you live over there,  if i ever move to the city thats where i want to move too..i just love that area the people are cool and the bars over there and the little stores its all so low key and not all uppity..its nice to be able to walk into a bar with jeans and hat on and no one care..but since you live in UK villiage theres this semi new hotdog stand right by bacci's at chicago and oakley called 'phils last stand'..they serve awesome chardogs and one of the best burgers ive ever had,no joke.. at least once i week i stop in and have my people meet me in their parking lot lol..its no kuma's but id rather eat at phils just cause you dont have to wait for hours on end to get a table and the prices arent bad at all


----------



## gwencooper

i like "phils last stand"- like it even better now I know you go there!    I think it used to be a taco stand, right?

may have to move to burbs and live with mom. having hard time finding job (got layed off few months ago) and UK Village not cheap. $1000/month for 1 bedroom apartment with parking.  and I'd much rather spend my money on dope.  I'm terrible.

Note: Took 1.5 superman bags for me to nod last night.  That's really saying something!


----------



## ChiTown23

Before I say what happened to me yesterday I want to say I wish I could find 85 xanax bars just laying on the street and then a havea smoking hot girl naked in my bedroom an hour later. Wow this guy must think we all have IQ's below 80. Im not good at quotes but as to the projects,I used to pay a kid to go into the ickes and stateways for me. "Doll Face" blows were great, and "Orange slice" a little chunk of raw that would knock my dick in the dirt. But back to yesterday...I was at a BBQ at my brother in laws house near midway airport and I called one of my phone connects here on the south side and he said an hour which wel means in drug dealer time could be til Monday lol. So I went to the west side. First off it was 5pm and HOT HOT HOT, and I dont mean just weather. I got 3 superman dubs from a spot I have been frequenting for a couple years. It looked really white but it always looked white until I put water and it would turn dark brown almost black. Well I got took for 60 bucks yesterday. Whatever they sold me might of had dope in it but Im on 150 mg of MDone and have a tolerance. I took a xanie bar before I shot it and felt nothing. It had no color at all. I think aleast straight dormin has color. This was some kind of laundry detergent or something. But I tried and hit and felt nothing. Ive had dope that cooked up clear before that was fire but this was fake. And Ive been going to the this spot for a couple years and the westside since 2006 atleast. In conclusion, I wasnt dope sick but what if that was the last of my money? I would have went back and got real shit from that spot or ripped the dudes off around the corner. These gangbangers dont understand that you dont fuck with a dopesick junkie and his product. Everyone have a great day!


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

damn chi23 real sorry to hear that. ya i will never cop after 1 pm. it is just way too hot then. not worth it. unless its a saturday sometimes if i HAVE to i will go around 7pm but i always cop in the morning. 

well i could not fucking walk yesterday my feel hurt so bad i fucked them up while shootin in em. they ok today though but fuck it hurt. nod on fellas!


----------



## chinky

and I prefer goin down there right around rushhour cause there's so many people and so many cars passing threw all areas tryin to avoid traffic and go home..and I think there's a shift change at 4, at least that's what I've been told..I dpnt know of its true


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

oh man chink, i will never hit a spot after 1pm. i went around rush hour one time and was shooed away from 3 spot from cops driving by them. it could have just been that day they were working the block but the morning is much safer imo.


----------



## cicerogrinds

3:30... thats the time shift changes, according to my cop buddy, i was just too tired and hurting yesterday, didn't feel like even typing. everything is on point today tho.. hope you all are enjoying this great weather, i can't confirm it but with this NATO bs going on, should be smooth sailing out west, thats just my guess tho, i just blew 3 bags and feel fcking great, these #1 bags pretty damn solid, and even had it brought to me, wheres  team nod at?? time to go chill and listion to my favorite John ""mfing"" Frusciante. seriously check him out if you never have. well you all have a nice day!


----------



## chinky

^ what does. That mean?


Im not a morning person so there's no way I'm getting up early and goin down there..I just prefer to go when people are leaving work and cut threw the hood trying to avoid traffic..as long as your not riding around on the sidestreets the cops won't even look at or bother you..

Now someone like you who's on foot in that area..of course the cops are gonna pick you off and stop and search and harrass you..its too easy for them not to cause your a mile or 2 from anywhere you should be and there's only one reason your walkin threw that area and its not cause you live there


----------



## OpiateGuy

Re-re-relapseee.  Made it 6 days, did 4 blows (got high as fuckkkkk), took off another 2 days and im waitin on 18 caps to get dropped off.  30 minutes and imma be nodding.


----------



## GodSpeedK

I wouldn't know if someone has already had this idea, but this would make a good stamp.


----------



## chinky

Except we don't use stamps


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

would make for a good bag GoodSpeedK you are certainly right about that. 

so today after saying i never cop after 1pm i went at 3pm because I was out in maywood at the grandmas and got 50 bucks which saved my ass. i didn't know how i was going to get money to last till thursday when my check comes. was cool as a pool on a hot summers day. 

went to my friends place, chilled a little, saw another old friend and met someone  new there, smoked some hash. then just me and my friend went and got a few beers at the bar. 

also yesterday went shopping with the aunt, got a pair of amazing white linen pants that were half off, a button up shirt which may be my favorite that i own now, and a pair of shoes that were 23 bucks from like 80. and a hat! had a real nice time with her. 

now just did a shot, listening to phish bathtub gin from the 09 gorge show,  and might watch some netflix. if anyone is looking for a rec i suggest bat it, and no impact man for good documentaries and Thursday for a great crazy movie where a guy pours a bunch of heroin down the drain and different people come to his house and fucki= him up.

this post took me over 20 minutes and a  lot of earasing  lol. nod on all~


----------



## vanillagorilla

been reading the tread for a long time.but just today decided to join so i could post. was surprised to see that a new got started. i live in the nw burbs and got a few guys out by me with decent dope. one just goes into the city and grabs jabs and usually sells bags for too much to support is own habit but the bags are always different sizes and packages and its kinda hit or miss with the quality. im assuming  he hits different spots. my other guy get his shit raw and cuts himself. the dope is good but the bags are small. 

just wondering how big the bags are that you guys get? i used to go down to the west side when i was in high school. used to get orange tapes bags. which were real fat. then we started going to the projects and getting teddy bear bags which were FIRE. but now if i get dope from my guy that goes down and grabs they are packaged different. he told me he had blue tapes and came back with a foil stuck to a piece of blue tape on one side and clear tape on the other. i was expecting a foil in a bag wrapped with tape... and when i finally got it open it was tiny. maybe 3 lines. not what i was expecting.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

i spilled a shot at like 4 in the morning. and i really can't afford to spill a shot. i was very sad and i have not done that for a very long time. 

vanilla when did you go to the projects? recently or years ago? i am interested in the whole project copping scene, i have never done it as most were getting torn down when i started and I'm not sure if the ones still up still have mad dope.


----------



## vanillagorilla

i was going down to the projects back in 05 and 06. the ones i was going to are still up but i heard they have gotten cleaned up some. though im sure you could still find some fire dope. but it was a hassle to get. i never had the balls to go in which is what you had to do at the buildings i went to so i always had to go with a friend that actually enjoyed going in.


----------



## chinky

I don't think we need this thread..nothing good has come from it except people sourcing..its amazing one day they don't know where to get dope and the next day they go to a spot that everyone talks about..I can't tell you how many people PM me that don't even have a post..

The other city threads don't even get used..once this thread fills up they should just merge it back with the official thread..if not can we please bring back the 50posts to PM


----------



## RecklessWOT

I also think that greenlighters shouldn't be able to PM but that's not my decision.  I honestly don't know why they went away with that rule.  

If you're getting PMs trying to source I hope you are reporting it to someone at least

And we already know how you feel about this thread.  You bitched and bitched when we closed it and ever since we brought it back you've been bitching about it being open again.  I've met girls on the rag that complain less...  Please stop mentioning it, that doesn't help anything.


----------



## chinky

stop lieing toughguy..you've never met a female..lolI 

And haven't said anything about this thread since like page 2..not in the social not in the ttys, not to you mods or any other member and I haven't because I wanted to give it a chance..and don't get me wrong I like haveing an extra thread To post in that I relate to..but after a few months I still think we don't need it..I don't think we need any of them..no one uses them except this one and besides me its all new people who post on here 

I guess you can use all the posts you can get in here though since this is one of the lowest posted in forums..

 I just don't understand why I can't post my opinion on something..especially if I'm not breaking the rules doing it..actually I do voice opinion in every thread I post in, its just for somereason when I do it in here yall complain about it..
And s

2more days until I can get high again..I can't wait..what's goin on with the rest of yall tonite?


----------



## cicerogrinds

I like this thread, just wanted to make that clear, not sure whats up chinky, if you don't like the thread then simply don't post or follow it, then prob. solved, mybe you should blast another one or something. Stop with the negitive energy man . you also stated that only new people post here, whats wrong with that??, like i said before i was lurking these threads for yrs before i decided to post, and i certainly didn't start posting to score or source. Damn i sorry chinky i just  saw why you like that, i just read ''2more days until I can get high again''. Well guys these #1 bags still getting the job done, still got 5 left after going all night


----------



## Dafedil

I just started following but it seems right to have a place to talk about one of the biggest scenes in the US.  I've lived from FL to NY to CA and nowhere is it easier or more prevalent. Heck, easier to get than nice bud around here!  I mean, wtf right?  The only thing I miss are the delivery services in NYC. Man, those were the days.


----------



## chinky

Grinds I said I don't mind the thread..I just don't think we need it..and we are just better off without it..I don't like how it splits the dope users up..we should all post under one thread..we don't need 5,6,7 heroin threads..like I said the chicago one is the only one that really gets used, so just merge them all into one.

This time tomorrow..nod city


----------



## Johnny blue

Just so everyone knows you can and should be reporting any sourcing PMS that you get. There is a button available right in the PM. Most people aren't stupid enough to source PM a mod so if you guys don't report em then we have no evidence that it's actually happening. Just saying that you're getting all these PMS gets you no where. Report em


----------



## RecklessWOT

Johnny blue said:


> Just so everyone knows you can and should be reporting any sourcing PMS that you get. There is a button available right in the PM. _*Most*_ people aren't stupid enough to source PM a mod so if you guys don't report em then we have no evidence that it's actually happening. Just saying that you're getting all these PMS gets you no where. Report em



However, darwinism does strike from time to time, I've been PM sourced a couple times lol.

For real though, that kind of shit should and needs to be reported if you see it.  Help us shut these fuckers down


----------



## chinky

A snitch nigga 
That's that shit I don't like

Team nod assemble


----------



## Dafedil

Yeah, G's up , hoes down
If the bitch can't swim, she bound to drizzown
Peace to my nigga Drizzae, another platinum hit nigga
Peace to The D.O.C, still makin it funky enough
And Death Row Records is in full motherfuckin effizzect
Aaah yeah, P.S. - Fuck Mr. Roarke and Tattoo, A.K.A. Jerry and Eazy

Sincerely yours, 
deeez muddahfuckin nuuuutz

Aaaaaaaah yeeeeeeah....old school baby.  Peace out and fly high.


----------



## OpiateGuy

chinky said:


> A snitch nigga
> That's that shit I don't like
> 
> Team nod assemble



Chinky is down with that chief keef huh?? Ah shit well Imma join the team tonight poplin a couple lorazepam and about to snort 4 more of these fire blows.. Team nod chicago in the building!


----------



## ChitownFire420

whassup guys! ive been readin the Chicago Heroin threads for a month or two now (read all 3 of the old threads). i figured it was about time i joined bluelight n hopefully make some new friends. been in the dope game for about 2 years now. glad the chicago dope thread is alive again. anyway, im waitin on my dub to get dropped off so i can get my night started hah. bout 20 or 30 minutes till i join team nod. hope everybody has a good night; cant wait to bust down a line n get this weekend started right. nod on n have a great long weekend guys%). oh and cheif keef is the shit. anybody a fan of L.E.P Bogus Boyz? theyre from chitowns south side. anytime i snort i always listen to The Bag by them; great song to get blown to.


----------



## gwencooper

I just got a couple of bags from my regular connection and MAN this is terrible shit.  I'm not high (ok maybe a little) and definitely not a star left-fielder for Team Nod tonight.  This stuff is super white and it burns. Arrggghh....I hate not having any consistency even though I have the same people who are very reliable for their quality...
Bummer.


----------



## ChitownFire420

sounds like it its cut to shit, you think so too? are there pink specks in it? that'll be a shit ton of dormin, i had that happen to me once. it came in little 2 inch section of straw melted on each end. it happens, maybe try hittin the block for a new guy? i was on the way to pick up from my dude and there was a cop shakin down some dealer on the street we turned on so we had to reverse 1/3 of the way back the street cuz it was a 1 way street. we went over a street an this dude was like yo, yo, park bro, u need blows? n i was like F it, lemme get 2 of'm; his bags ended up bein flame as hell. i got his number an he was my go-to guy for a lil over a year. then one day i calles him to make sure i could come through at 9am the next day, he said yeah, next day i called him over 10 times and he never called or texted me back. that happened in january this year n i still havent heard from him to this day. kinda sucks, he was always good, he was funny as hell, n we were actually pretty tight. oh well, fun while it lasted.


----------



## chinky

he prolly thought you wre setting him up or maybe he got popped but that whole "imma come tomorrow at 9" type a shit would never fly with me..makes me think your up to something..just call when you got it, dont call me askin if imma be good in the future..of course i am.

and yeah chief keef is alrite in a gucci/ flocka type of way..its like a banging beat+ catchy chorus and you can say whatever in between and people will play it ..the song bangs and so does his mixtape but its nothing special..but yeah LEP is dope, king louie is dope too..they from chicago so you gotta support

go cruise around the hood blaring "dont like" and you might ge a few free bags for being a white boy listenin to it lol

we smoke dope all day and all night
you smoke reggie
thats that shit i dont like

*bang bang*

SOSA BITCH


----------



## schwiftee

anyone cop on the SS?  The dope is easily better than most anything you'll come into out west.  And on average it's heads and tails above......I mean the worst shit I've gotten down south compares to the best I've come across on the west side.  It's a bit harder to navigate but once your hooked up, it's really no different.  get a number and meet out of the area.  what's up Chink?  I went through the last few pages andd see your still a miserable bastard...  nah I just fuckkiing with you


----------



## chinky

What's good fam? even though I'm from the southside,the southside scares me...its just always been to hot and I don't know the area as well as I do out west and sittin in englewood at night you just feel like a sitting duck waiting to get robbed or arrested cause you are the ONLY white people in that area..

But yeah you caught me on like day 5 of being clean a page or 2back and I was just an irritable fuck..

I don't understand people who say subs don't work..I normally take 4-6mg when I take it subling but I plann on ooppin later tonite so last night I took 2mg snorted and even though I didn't sleep last night cause subs give me energy..I feel like a million bucks today and ill prolly still go cop but I don't need to use..ill just save it fo tomorrow if I go at all tonite..fuck 'done if you want to get clean get some subs and stick with it..


----------



## schwiftee

Yeah the initial risk can certainly be bigger but like you know after you get some numbers and get in good with a reliable crew, it can all be done in relative safety outside of the area.  My guys are on point - totally professional (I deal with a latino crew) - and have used them exclusively for the past 7 or so months.  But there's certainly a reason why the black junkies that can go anywhere get their shit on the ss. anyway I cut down on my use big time over the last 2 months and only use H a few times a month and also oxy a couple times too. 

Subs work great IMO.  I have a huge stockpile of them as my doc has me on 16mg daily for maint and I only use them occasionally and when I do now it's only 1mg and with my insurance and the discount card he gave me my scrip is less than 30 bucks a month so I just keep filling it.  I think the people who complain are the ones who have been on maintenance and its mainly about it not curbing the cravings.


----------



## chinky

This sox game is nuts

I wouldn't mind coppin from a Mexican dude but it seems everytime I ride past some Mexicans on the corner they throw gang signs..they don't say blows


----------



## chinky

wanna bet hes a member here?

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...ncoln-park-robberies-20120525,0,2454429.story


----------



## gwencooper

chinky said:


> wanna bet hes a member here?
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...ncoln-park-robberies-20120525,0,2454429.story



Holy shit- that's my boyfriend!  NOT!


----------



## chinky

Its prolly bluevalentine and that other dude who does nothing but obsess over her


----------



## gwencooper

ChitownFire420 said:


> sounds like it its cut to shit, you think so too? are there pink specks in it? that'll be a shit ton of dormin, i had that happen to me once. it came in little 2 inch section of straw melted on each end. it happens, maybe try hittin the block for a new guy?



No specks. Just whiter than white (as opposed to off-white, which is what it should be normally).  Today I went to grab a tiny bit and a tiny bit is what I got. No mix just a tiny rock.  Am wondering should I crush and snort or smoke?  Don't want to waste any.

What I like about my people is they are a full-service operation.  They're a couple and I go for dinner, play with the kids. They go out of their way to meet me when I call.  But they say there's a coke drought (sp?) and I dunno about dope.  When I first met her on the corner, we exchanged numbers and she called the next day to see how I liked.  But I never called because I figured there was a minimum price - you know, calling for something really small, I think, makes you seem like an asshole, so whenever I had three figures, I'd call and place an order.  Then we got friendly and then I started nickle and dimeing them to death LOL.  

I'm a white chick.  I don't do "street corners" well. Was on the West Side the other day - not even dark yet and I sort of got ripped off. AND to top it all off -  the guy (easily 19 or so) thought I was willing to do sex stuff for extra bags!  WHAT??  Are you kidding me?  Then he was cool and gave me his number but when I got home I thought his shit didn't weigh (but it was decent) and if I was to call I'd make it a point to say "OK, kid.  I'm calling you. Don't rip me off and I'll be a good customer..."


----------



## chinky

I'm oFf to phils and grabbin just half a jab..they gettin something new tomorrow so inma come back and get the rest since I don't really need it tonite since its been 20hours since I took the 2mg of subs..


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

kinda shitty morning. go to the spot i have been getting fire from and they were not out. i called my phone connect, and made sure he didn't have the shitty bags, so i copped off him. well, it is the same shitty bags but just in a different bag. maybe a tad better. that was my last hundred until next thursday. not this coming one, but the next one. these usually last me a day. FUCK.


----------



## 150dude

my new go to guy has had such straight fire, I seriously can't believe I haven't started going west a long time ago to be meeting new connects. He delivers as well which is fucking incredible. We meet at a gas station about 5 minutes from my house. In the last 3-4 weeks he's had green see-thru bags, blue see-thru bags, clear bags with yellow batmans, and these new ones today which are the best yet are gold with red spiderman faces and clear on the other side. they are the so fire and fat. and he does 14 in a jab. I give this guy so much respect to because he's just cool as hell and all about business and no bullshit. just wanted to write about this because i've been so incredibly happy with the dope i've been getting lately. I made friends witht this dude from new york a couple weeks ago and he said that chicago dope is 10 times beter than new york dope and you get way more for your money. he also said that in NY you never see baggies or foil. he said it's always wax paper with a stamp. I found that interesting. I always thought that when people said stamps they were talking about the pictures on the bags.


----------



## chinky

K-Town Cluckers Gone Wild At a Dope Pass Out 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7cq5q-5fZk


----------



## schwiftee

rofl ^

Good find


----------



## Bill

chinky said:


> K-Town Cluckers Gone Wild At a Dope Pass Out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7cq5q-5fZk



Lol wtf is going on in this video, people are on the roofs and all kinds of stuff


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

just got a check for 156 for some work i did and finally got paid! lucky me! and i got 50 from the g ma for taking my cuz to the airport yesterday so i just got back from the spot. looks like i will be well for the next few days!


----------



## chinky

My people been havin garbage the past week and been waiting on the new reup for 3days now and I've bought the shit twice and I'm not buying it again..I'd rather go sick and save my cash


----------



## OpiateGuy

chinky said:


> My people been havin garbage the past week and been waiting on the new reup for 3days now and I've bought the shit twice and I'm not buying it again..I'd rather go sick and save my cash


Hate to say this but ur people have had straight garbage for months on end.,. You should give up on em like I did a few months ago. their dope is garbage and hasn't gotten any better


----------



## ChiTown23

chinky said:


> K-Town Cluckers Gone Wild At a Dope Pass Out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7cq5q-5fZk



Dude thats the spot I used to buy Blue Star Bags At. All those boy are Locked up on a RICO Indictment right now. That spot had to be pulling in about 50k a day back then, it was buck wild. I saw license plates from Montana, Iowa, Michigan, North Dakota and Ohio at the spot buying shit. Some of the best dope on the west side, was as good as Project Shit like Doll Face and Pennicillin. But the Blue Stars are still out there, just about 6 blocks away....


----------



## chinky

OG I have another connect but its hard givin up on someone you been goin to so long..I've been checkin in once a week maybe twice if I can't get a hold of the other dude for the past month or two with them and its kinda depressing..I told them if the raw they get isn't as good don't throw so much on it..so you lose a few jabs worth, who cares if you keep your people happy..

Your dude doesn't happen to drive a Lincoln(ithink) a dubs do he..I think its silver and a continental


----------



## ChitownFire420

the worst thing is tryin to find a new connect in the dead of winter when barely anyone is out on the block. i made the mistake of thinkin i could cop on new years eve. the streets of the wild wild west were literally a ghost town. and what sucked was the only guys that were out were only sellin bud. the weird thing was when i went down this block that always sold purple tapes, there were a couple guys on this one porch and all they were sellin was some decent quality dro on a block that only sells blows. anyway, how was everyones weekend?


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

^^ i never had trouble copping in winter. the first time i ever went down was at 730 on a cold winters night about 4 years ago. didn't really know any thing about copping down there. asked this one guy walking and drove him to an alley and he gave us fake shit, which sucked cuz i lost 50 bucks. luckily i had 20 left and the we passed by these old dudes and i was like there, turn around (i was with my friend) and copped some AMAZING red tapes. i think it is easier copping in winter cuz only the hard core workers are out.


----------



## NewPhone

I've always found winter to be the best time to cop as well.  Does anybody know what bags out West are worth copping?  Im on the train right now trying to find something worth putting in my arm.


----------



## BluffBoy

Agreed that Coppin in the winter is just as easy. Nothin like a shot of diesel in the freezing ass winter when your dopesick and cold. 

I dont think any thriving heroin market will ever shut down cause of weather. Rain,snow,sun, unless it's fucking hurricane Katrina outside, come and get it. 

Atl had an ice storm last year. Whole city shut down but my boy had a 4x4 truck so we made the trip. Didn't see anyone out the whole ride until we hit the bluff then it was business as usual. Dopesickness don't care what the weather says.


----------



## NewPhone

Well I hit the west side today and went a little further south/west than I normally do.  Stumbled across a tip selling sswbucks and dubs.  Got a dub to try it out and all I can say is DAMN!  A lot of spots have kind of fallen off...  The clear bags that are burned shut and were burner rally good around Easter are slowly but surely getting back on track.  That spot has always had good bags though.  The red tapes are still kind of booty.  The red devils aren't that great either.  I will post a picture of one of these batman dubs that I copped.  It's good dope and those boys are on some serious shit!  Finally my contract with Team Sober is up and I'm trying to join Team Nod.  With this fire I got today it doesn't look like I'll be warming the bench either.  Niggas know, TRIPLE DOUBLE haha



>


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

looks good^

shit i got today looks fire, smells fire, cooks up like fire, but is disappointing. not a good rush and does not have good legs. will try a new spot tomorrow or get the sawbucks instead of dubs.


----------



## NewPhone

I'm ducking out so bad good right now!

Team nod assemble!  Are there any bars tonight on the northside-ish that have cheap brewskis?  I'm tryin to get my drink on, but $5 dollar beers....  thats that shit I DON'T LIKE!!!!!!!!

Once upon a time, in a nod far far away....


----------



## Bill

Is a sawbuck slang for half a gram or something like that?


----------



## Tommyboy

NewPhone said:


> I'm ducking out so bad good right now!
> 
> Team nod assemble!  Are there any bars tonight on the northside-ish that have cheap brewskis?  I'm tryin to get my drink on, but $5 dollar beers....  thats that shit I DON'T LIKE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Once upon a time, in a nod far far away....




How are you looking to drink after doing dope?  If I'm still looking to drink after doing dope then it's because the dope wasn't good or I didn't do enough to get me high.  Sometimes I will do just enough dope to get a nice buzz and then go out with my friends to the bar to nurse a few beers, but I wouldn't say I'm nodding out so bad then head out to the bar.  I wouldn't want to dirty the opiate high by drinking alcohol, and I drink a lot so it's not like I'm not a drinker.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Tommyboy said:


> How are you looking to drink after doing dope?  If I'm still looking to drink after doing dope then it's because the dope wasn't good or I didn't do enough to get me high.  Sometimes I will do just enough dope to get a nice buzz and then go out with my friends to the bar to nurse a few beers, but I wouldn't say I'm nodding out so bad then head out to the bar.  I wouldn't want to dirty the opiate high by drinking alcohol, and I drink a lot so it's not like I'm not a drinker.



Oh man when I'm clean I drink like a fish, but when I'm on dope it'll take me forever to drink like 2 beers.  It's weird, I just have no desire to drink a lot even if I not really high like you mentioned.  Even on the off days (like if I'm only using a few times a week), if I'm in the habit at all I don't drink much


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Yea man, we've had this discussion before, and are the same way.  If I do opiates even 2x a week then I have no desire to get drunk at all, but if I'm off of opiates then I am a raging alcoholic.  I've been really good at limiting my opiate intake so right now it's definitely the lesser of the two evils in terms of harm to my body.


----------



## NewPhone

Tommyboy said:


> How are you looking to drink after doing dope?  If I'm still looking to drink after doing dope then it's because the dope wasn't good or I didn't do enough to get me high.  Sometimes I will do just enough dope to get a nice buzz and then go out with my friends to the bar to nurse a few beers, but I wouldn't say I'm nodding out so bad then head out to the bar.  I wouldn't want to dirty the opiate high by drinking alcohol, and I drink a lot so it's not like I'm not a drinker.



To each his own...  I enjoy drinking on dope.  I'm not a heavy drinker, most of the time I have 2 or 3 beers.  I rarely get drunk however me and my friends have some celebrating to do tonight.  There's a bar that I know of that has 1 or 2 dollar beers tonight.  PM me if you're in Chicago and you want to go bar hopping tonight!  I am so loaded right now though I can't believe it.  Usually I need to mix some xanax with my dope to get this loaded but this dope is pretty good and my tolerance is kind of low right now so I'm pleased.  Red tapes and all that shit is bunk right now though, tomorrow I will probably go back to the batman spot that I went to today.  I am also interested in trying the spot that has ckear bags that are burned at the top...  Those bags were so fire around easter, but I copped a few like 2 weeks ago and while they weren't nearly as good as they were around easter, 2 of em had me in a very deep nod.  This post just took like all day to complete.  I had to go back and put white out on all the places i nodded out with a heavy hand on the keyboad.


----------



## chinky

that powder looks pretty white and i always thought that the darker the shot the better the dope..that dope looks damn near clear in your rig..maybe some good dope cooks up with no color but ive nmever really heard of it..people always want that iced tea i thought

im not talkin shit or qanyhthing i just thought fire dopecooked up dark


----------



## Tommyboy

NewPhone said:


> To each his own...  I enjoy drinking on dope.  I'm not a heavy drinker, most of the time I have 2 or 3 beers.  I rarely get drunk however me and my friends have some celebrating to do tonight.  There's a bar that I know of that has 1 or 2 dollar beers tonight.  PM me if you're in Chicago and you want to go bar hopping tonight!



You didn't learn your lesson from the tweexican incident?  I'm not saying that to just say it, but I've been here for a while and post a ton and would only really consider chilling with 4 or 5 people from this forum.  I guess part of that is because I've seen a lot of the behind the scenes stuff of people getting in fights, getting robbed, or getting set up from meeting people too easily, but the other reason is just common sense.  I'm not trying to call you out, but you of all people should think twice about trying to chill with people, especially considering how little you post around here.


----------



## chinky

i thought he was the one who ripped tweex off..not tweex rippin him off...either way i dont know who would want to chill


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Oh yea, he ripped tweex off and then tweex got him back by setting him up and getting him locked up.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Tommyboy said:


> ^ Yea man, we've had this discussion before, and are the same way.  If I do opiates even 2x a week then I have no desire to get high at all, but if I'm off of opiates then I am a raging alcoholic.  I've been really good at limiting my opiate intake so right now it's definitely the lesser of the two evils in terms of harm to my body.



Heh, oh yeah.  You're probably right, that does sound familiar.  My memory is broken and stuff.  Happens all the time.  I blame the heavy use of substance in combination with too many high speed blows to the head.


----------



## NewPhone

The shot didn't cook up that cloudy but it was still dark.  Very clean high, 1 bag had me absolutely loaded yesterday.  This spot came with the straight flame, I am going back today.


----------



## ChiTown23

Bill said:


> Is a sawbuck slang for half a gram or something like that?



SawBuck is slang for a dime bag or .01 of a gram since I cant post prices


----------



## ChiTown23

RidingtheBrownline said:


> looks good^
> 
> shit i got today looks fire, smells fire, cooks up like fire, but is disappointing. not a good rush and does not have good legs. will try a new spot tomorrow or get the sawbucks instead of dubs.



Are you talking about the batman dubs at the spot we both go to? Cuz I think think the Blue Star SawBucks are better dope than the gigantic dubs. I felt the same way yesterday. After I got I got my Methadone yesterday I drove to the spot and got a Batman Dub and Blue Star Dime. I did the Blue Star dime to breakthrough the methadone so I could get full effect for my big shit of the Batman dub which is like 5 bags. Weird part is I got a better rush from the dime bag shot than I did from the dub that I did all in 1 shot. Im shopping out south with my people today, I cant keep driving to the westside everyday like I used to. But FYI that Batman Dub spot is 2 for 1s on the 1st of the month, atleast thats what they tell me everytime I go there. Stay safe ya'll.


----------



## NewPhone

Went back today to get another batman bag, sadly it fell off since yesterday.  :-\

And Chi Town, thats a DIFFERENT spot that is 2 for 1.  This friday y'all!!!



Tommyboy said:


> ^ Oh yea, he ripped tweex off and then tweex got him back by setting him up and getting him locked up.



You're mistaken.  Sadly, the truth is so twisted now that its not even worth digging that grave up.  I only met tweex once, so I don't know how this could be possible.


----------



## gwencooper

ChiTown23 said:


> Are you talking about the batman dubs at the spot we both go to? Cuz I think think the Blue Star SawBucks are better dope than the gigantic dubs.



I've tried those bluestar dimebags - i was very impressed.  Got it on the street at like 6am (can't remember where but it was way east for the west side) - and usually i don't trust some of them west side guys - they're ready to rip off gorgeous white chicks like me LOL - but I was out with someone who knew what's what that day.  But FINALLY today I got something that trumps everything.  This shit is superfire.  2 lines and I'm cleaning the house. 4 and I'm thinking I'm a-gonna join Team Nod as shortstop. 

Here's the story:  So I just got home from seeing my people, who have been either a) out of dope or b) selling crap since they had them fire superman bags a couple of weeks ago which is years in junkieland.

Stats:  Large ziplock baggie half full (1.25" * 1.25" - compared to superman which is 1" * 1" )with a mean black cat or a spider or an evil bedbug or something on one side. Seems to be bigger than a sawbuck but smaller than a dub - i don't have a scale - and costs a smidge more.  

Has anyone seen these around?  I am very impressed.  If I get paid tomorrow ("the check's in the mail" sort of thing), I'm gonna pick up a bunch.

(Because to make an incredibly long story short - my people are south side, live on the northeast bit of the west side and sell only to white people and they're usually cool and have good quality - but not so much lately.  think they cost more because they only cater to the hipster crowd.  was once sitting at their kitchen table and this metrosexual preppy dude came over to pick up some crack.  I was dumbfounded.  Then again, because I'm white and look like a librarian everyone thinks i'm a cop so I'm sure I get ripped off on the West Side, so I can't win!  Hence the relationship building.  Man, I'm babbling.  This shit is kicking in!)


----------



## ChiTown23

No NewPhone the batman dub spot I go to is having 2 for 10s on the 1st. How do you disagree with me when you dont even know if we go to the same spot? The kid that runs the block, we will call him "James" for the sake of privacy, every day he tells me "2 for 10's on the 1st Yo" So your thinking of something else bro.


----------



## cicerogrinds

been on the sideline now for last 2 days.. not sure i am liking it! blew like 60 bags in the 3 days before that, was sleeping standing up after awile so i needed this mini break, should be back on team nod friday, batting cleanup. thankgod for subs!


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

hey grinds, was it you that i was talking to bout the heavy d bags? just got back from my guy and what do you know, he had em. not the same dope though but still really good. i got a pic i will have a mod post unless i figure out how to post a pic proper.


*NSFW*: 










there is the pic, if a mod can make sure the exif data is removed and let me know if it is, thanks!


----------



## cicerogrinds

no , the guy i was talking about with them heavy d bags, aint using them anymore since he been out, and sadly his shit been stright garbage too, but them #1 bags u got there look close to what i been getting, most the time they have had a staple tho, i also just get me 2 bags, and i was quit surprised, had to go thru my last choice option to get them paid a middle man to cop but was well worth it, i am presently surprised!, they were in just plan foil, like the good old days.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

the #1 bags do have a staple. and i know but you were the one who mentioned the heavy d bags. i just thought it was funny how we were just talking about them.


----------



## cicerogrinds

so what do you think of them #1bags??? the ones i get seems to range out pretty far, like last couple days not as good but like week before pretty soild, so its like hit or miss wth them fucking guys.. i havn't done them in 2 days but my of my guys say its on point again, what do you think?? assuming they are from the same source , not sure how manny spots use them bags with a staple. this spot is not right off that main road either.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

they are ok. got a nice rush from one, no nod though. not much legs. 2 was better.


----------



## MemphisX3

Jesus, you know this an HR forum right? Not trying to preach but you are asking for a bad sitatuation mixing Xanax and dope or dope and alcohol. If you're using all three you're insane

Edit: that was directed at newphone. I don't care how long you have been using or how often you so it and how careful you are, that's just playing Russian roulette. just bad news man....all it takes is you misjudging that one bag...


----------



## chinky

just found out my dudes gotta turn himself in in 10days..they have him 3years so he should only do about 6months but it still sucks he's gotta do time..all cause a snitch 

Team nod stand the fuck up


----------



## cicerogrinds

i can't tell you whens the last time i got a nod off just  1 bag, the #1 bag i did today had a verynice rush tho, and had me stright stupid for a little while but diff not a nod, it normally  takes min 2 bags if shooting to ever get a nod, and double that if snorting, got me 2 more of these reg foils again and again they are stright, these mfers fcked up my unemployment payment agian so i aint gonna get blasted this weekend its looking now, so thats gonna suck.
 damn that sucks chinky so someone snitched on your main guys??


----------



## NewPhone

MemphisX3 said:


> Jesus, you know this an HR forum right? Not trying to preach but you are asking for a bad sitatuation mixing Xanax and dope or dope and alcohol. If you're using all three you're insane
> 
> Edit: that was directed at newphone. I don't care how long you have been using or how often you so it and how careful you are, that's just playing Russian roulette. just bad news man....all it takes is you misjudging that one bag...



I am prescribed Xanax.  I am out, I get my refill in 2 days.  And I have been drinking every day for the past 5 months


----------



## chinky

cicerogrinds said:


> i can't tell you whens the last time i got a nod off just  1 bag, the #1 bag i did today had a verynice rush tho, and had me stright stupid for a little while but diff not a nod, it normally  takes min 2 bags if shooting to ever get a nod, and double that if snorting, got me 2 more of these reg foils again and again they are stright, these mfers fcked up my unemployment payment agian so i aint gonna get blasted this weekend its looking now, so thats gonna suck.
> damn that sucks chinky so someone snitched on your main guys??



well its my main guys main runner amd yeah some one that went threw them along time i guess got popped and instead of taking a charge set him up, lucky he was smart and had only the bags that he was giving to that kid but thats what they charged him for


----------



## cicerogrinds

i have mixed the 3 in the past many times, but i am no rookie at this shit, and i never ever did all 3 while fixing a shoot, only snort if i chose to do this, and after a couple drinks should get you where u want to be.


----------



## chinky

drinking always seemed to weaken my opiate buzz..like i can be nicve and high nidding and i drink some beers and the high goes away, almost like the alxohol over powers it even though that makwes no sense


----------



## cicerogrinds

no it makes sense , its the same for me, its almost like i can drink more if i had blew a couple bags before hand, now on the flip side if i had been out drinking allnight and go and blow a bag or 2 then that really fcks you up!, i can't remember wow many times i would get droped off after going out drinking with my friends go back home to blast a bag that i would keep in my car, (i wouldn't drive, ) i find myself waking up hrs later, one time i had the shit on a cd case in my hand when a cop came driving by to check on me, i knocked that shit down so damn fast and speed ed it on the car floor ,i couldn't believe that cop didn't fck with me, mybe he didn't relize or he just figured he couldn't prove it or something idk. for the most part tho, i don't like mixing anything while i am doing my blows, i really hate all other drugs honestly, sometimes i wish i liked smoking weed or someshit , mybe i wouldn't do so much of this shit . i really hate rocks, so manny damn people end up using that shit after using dope for so long, all that shit does is stright up eat your dope bigtime. fck tweeking!


----------



## cicerogrinds

not to talk shit but that guy that on the other page with that pic of his fix all cooked up dosn't really look that dark, both from the look of the bag and in the rig, i ' am juist saying looked like there was only about 50 cc's of product there too, i have seen/done  shit that looks like motor oil before, although the darker the better is usually the rule, its not always true, but i have never heard of clear shit looking like water being anygood ever. well mybe if it was pharmacy grade shit stright from a clinic or someshit


----------



## NewPhone

I love how you guys are so excite to talk about my dope...  It had me ducking out, so I could care less.


----------



## breed4life

yo riding the brown line go to the skulls guys from7am to like 2pm there out there they have been super duper. those number one bags hold u for a long time but dont pack a high as far as those heavy d bags i wouldnt even touch them they were good last summer but now i think its just dorm and crushed norcos.


----------



## ChitownFire420

sawbuck is a term for a $xx bag (.1 of a gram) and dub is a .2 gram bag an its $xx.
forgot about not puttin prices.


----------



## Bill

^ No prices allowed, you might want to edit your post
But damn if you're getting .2 for that then you guys get the equivalent of a half gram or gram for a lot cheaper than around here


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

why does truman keep getting banned? seems like you guys have a personal issue with him, he didn't break any rules in his post.

and shit whenever i get dubs they are more like .3 or .4. they are huge. only had one really good dub though. i will always take a sawbuck over a dub if available. 

and i find that darker is not always better. i have had some shit look great in the rig and then turn out not to be that good. there was one time when i got some shit that cooked up clear and it was pretty good. so you really never know. can't judge a bag on looks alone.


----------



## Bill

^ Think he was using an alt which is against the rules


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Yea, dude was on temp ban and started another account.  Also;



breed4life said:


> hey guys been reading this for awhile but just now signed up right in chitown the skull bags r super fire nodding off of two. o and that story about that kid that found 80 something xanax and three heroin bags on the street is true i chill trumandchiave on a daily basis really cool dude dont know why u banned him but all the bitch wanted was xanax and somehow he got her to take off her cloths i had to wait in the other room chiandtrumave dont bullshit crazy ass dude from him but he wasnt lying i was wit him.o and every italian/ sicilian person thinks there gangsters i laugh becuz 90 percent of them r bitches IRISH PRIDE ALL THE WAY I LIVE RIGHT BY CAPONES HOUSE IN CICERO THE MOB BARELY EXISTS ANYMORE WIT ALL THOSE INDICTMENTS AND CRACKDOWN I HATE SICILIANS STINKY IMMIGRANTS       HERE IN CHICAGO 90 PERCENT OF ALL OPEN AIRS OUT WEST R RUN BY BLACKS. NEW BREEDS, TVL, GD, VICELORDS AND 4CH THE OTHER TEN PERCENT IS RUN BY THE PUERTO RICANS BUT I WOULDNT STEP FOOT IN THERE HOOD THEY ONLY LIKE TO SELL TO THERE OWN PEOPLE



lol

RBL, was it you that said why would he make anything up on the internet?  Well, clearly this is made up since it was his alt posting this.


----------



## ChiTown23

When you get to the point in life that you need to make a new account to re-tell a bullshit story, I'd say it's time to find a hobby or a better psychiatrist.


----------



## ChiTown23

And Oh Yeah, the west side was absolutelty crawling with cops. They had the dudes where I get the batman dubs at all on the ground getting searched. If you shop north and east on the west side like I do then you know what Im talking about today. Tried a spot more south and west of where I usually go and it was actaully real good. #1 bags with a staple. It's rare for me because I usually go by the saying "dont buy dope south of "H2O" street." Everyone stay safe out there, today reminded me of what the projects used to be like. Cops always seeming to show up at the wrong time. Peace, Chi23


----------



## rhizomesandchrome

*I don't understand this powder scene.....*

Way to long to edit. This post is way too specific location wise. It is your responsibility to read the rules so please do so before posting again. No specific locations is one of them


----------



## chinky

Lol creating alts to retell bullshit stories


----------



## cabrona

so, do you guys prefer to cop on foot or in a car? i apologize if this has already been covered, but i'd be awfully curious to see how it varies.


----------



## chinky

car..and yes this has been asked 100x over


----------



## cabrona

thanks chinky. sorry for being redundant in that case guys!


----------



## Welderman

chinky said:


> Lol creating alts to retell bullshit stories



That bullshit story has to be true now. It is against the rules to have an alt account. Obviously this confirmation comes from his good pal who would not lie on the interwebz.


----------



## chinky

^ no noone would ever lie..

Carbona We ccan talk about it..I was just answering what you asked


----------



## schwiftee

i would lie....

but only if it was entertaining.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

cabrona, i have only copped in my car. but a lot of people  cop on foot. i guess its just personal preference. at least when you are on foot you don't have to worry about your car getting impounded.


----------



## chinky

impounding aint shit, you can just pay and get it out..its the forfeiture thing you gotta worry about

and yes we know your a liar scwiftee


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

just got back from the side. really quiet out there today. did hook up but was just average. seem like all the old spots are getting taken down. wtf?


----------



## gwencooper

RidingtheBrownline said:


> just got back from the side. really quiet out there today. did hook up but was just average. seem like all the old spots are getting taken down. wtf?



everything is "rocks" these days...


----------



## NewPhone

ChiTown23 said:


> And Oh Yeah, the west side was absolutelty crawling with cops. They had the dudes where I get the batman dubs at all on the ground getting searched. If you shop north and east on the west side like I do then you know what Im talking about today. Tried a spot more south and west of where I usually go and it was actaully real good. #1 bags with a staple. It's rare for me because I usually go by the saying "dont buy dope south of "H2O" street." Everyone stay safe out there, today reminded me of what the projects used to be like. Cops always seeming to show up at the wrong time. Peace, Chi23




not sure what time you went down there...  i went down there early, got there at 8...  copped some bags, hit some pass outs @ 9am until some young fuckin kid started shootin....  thats when the heat came all over the north east side of the west side and I dipped the fuck out of there


----------



## fantom13

Well it is good to see u guys can take breaks.  I am doing ok.  Wish I could take a break but it seems like I can't.  Anyways seems like everyone is doing well, or as well as we all can be!


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

welp, just got back from another trip lol. just shot one but missed pretty much all of it, and i still got a taste. seems pretty good, i will give full report tonight when i do my night time shot. going tomorrow to apply for a job at this road laying place, they are looking for laborers.


----------



## chinky

You went twice today?

Your prolly spent more on gas..


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

so i just did another shot. these are a little above average. i got a little mini nod going from one bag. still, i need to be nodding fully off of one bag, that is what i am looking for and i hope i can achieve this. i saw one of my spots seemed to be out, and i have seen them a few times out but have not stopped yet. its weird though, i will drive past and no one is there, and i come back and there they are. also they used to be really busy and would usually have a line but i have not seen that type of activity there. 

btw the bags i got this morning were just purple bags, no staple or tape etc. the bags i just got now are clear with the tops burned shut. i also have no money so i will prob ask for some money or pawn a gold necklace with is prob only worth 10-20 bucks. i gotta make it until thursday. will be tough.


----------



## cicerogrinds

again i would like to know how the fck do you catch a good nod on one fcking bag?, i really wish i could do that, how long have you been using?
i am just happy to function after doing a bag. i mean besides that epic fire bag we all get lucky to get a hold of time to time, i can't nod out doing one bag, really wish i could i would have a shit load more of money if that were the case


----------



## OpiateGuy

Damn i cant stay clean for shit.  Went and copped today, going to see a suboxone doctor next week, gonna try and get shit straight, fuckin dope. Got half a jab left till then though


----------



## chinky

they way my tolerance is right now i need 7-10bags to get high, depending on who i cop from


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

grinds I've been doing dope for over 5 years. most clean time in that span has been a couple months. idk, i just keep my shots to 1 to 2 bags. if you don't keep doing more and more your tolerance kinda stays stable, at least for me. i mean sure i used to do 5+ bag shots but after i was arrested i try to keep my habit somewhat in check and that was almost 2 years ago.


----------



## OpiateGuy

I'm glad I never started banging my dope.. my tolerance would have been monsterous before i went to detox in december/january.  Plus, it seems like a fucking hassle every time i wanna get high I have to cook it up, filter, find a vein, register, etc.  Plus I'd be all paranoid about infections, absecesses, cotton fever, different types of diseases/complications with shooting, collapsed veins, trackmarks, etc.


----------



## puke

Oh boohoo shut up and shoot already.


----------



## puke

Wait I don't mean that, please don't


----------



## gwencooper

puke said:


> Wait I don't mean that, please don't



so pukey, what's the scene over in wheaton?  where IS wheaton?


----------



## puke

there really isn't a dope scene, buts its a nice town to live in and john belushi grew up here and its like 40 miles west of chicago


----------



## cicerogrinds

everyone i know that bangs the shit end up having fcked up arms and legs and can't even hit anymore so fck that , i will stick to snorting my dope with the occasional shot once in a great while, besides i am pretty sure i would be dead by now if i strictly was a shooter.


----------



## puke

yeah, I was just joking around once you go to the needle its all down hill from there. you can pull yourself back but its hard


----------



## untitled1

OpiateGuy said:


> Damn i cant stay clean for shit.  Went and copped today, going to see a suboxone doctor next week, gonna try and get shit straight, fuckin dope. Got half a jab left till then though



There are dozens of great suboxone doctors in Chicago. It's a miracle drug as far as i'm concerned, but you gotta get on a program and stick with it. You will eventually ween off the suboxone and be completely dope free and not sick. It's amazing. 

Suboxone didn't keep me from going back though. I relapsed after sub treatment multiple times. I know a few people who have gotten clean using suboxone and a lot of people who haven't (some died as a result). The ones who got clean paired the suboxone with a psychological therapy of some sort - whethter it was AA/NA meetings, personal counselors, whatever... 

Personally, I finally got clean when i started going to AA meetings for nearly 2 years while on Suboxone. AA helped me deal with all the shit that made me want to constantly get high - aside from avoiding the sickness of course. I still have some spare suboxone around somewhere in case things start to get out of control again.


----------



## Tommyboy

untitled1 said:


> There are dozens of great suboxone doctors in Chicago. It's a miracle drug as far as i'm concerned, but you gotta get on a program and stick with it. You will eventually ween off the suboxone and be completely dope free and not sick. It's amazing.
> 
> Suboxone didn't keep me from going back though. I relapsed after sub treatment multiple times. I know a few people who have gotten clean using suboxone and a lot of people who haven't (some died as a result). The ones who got clean paired the suboxone with a psychological therapy of some sort - whethter it was AA/NA meetings, personal counselors, whatever...
> 
> Personally, I finally got clean when i started going to AA meetings for nearly 2 years while on Suboxone. AA helped me deal with all the shit that made me want to constantly get high - aside from avoiding the sickness of course. I still have some spare suboxone around somewhere in case things start to get out of control again.



The reason why a lot of people relapse after suboxone maintenace is because of the PAWs after stopping the suboxone, or even the acute withdrawals.  I suggest leaving the area for a week or so once you get off of suboxone.  Save some money while you are on maintenance and put it away for a trip somewhere once you are off of subs.  Some people say that it's running away from your problems, but it has helped me before, and it's better than being in an area where you can easily cop while you are sitting around in withdrawal.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

good posts by untitled and tommy. ya, you HAVE to have a treatment plan if you plan on staying clean. like everyone knows, getting clean is the easy part, staying clean is the hard part. you need a support system and plan as to how you will stay clean, and it can be anything that works for you but you have to stick to it or else you will fall back to your old ways. also people its easy to relapse when you have some clean time under your belt because you think you can use responsibly now etc. usually that does not work.

puke, wheaton is really 40 miles? it seems much closer. how long it takes you to get downtown, 30mins?


----------



## chinky

I went and copped last night to get high today and I decided to do it last night and I'm regrettingnit now..wish I had it for today.

Oh well...


----------



## gwencooper

chinky said:


> I went and copped last night to get high today and I decided to do it last night and I'm regrettingnit now..wish I had it for today.
> 
> Oh well...



Ahhh, If you would have told me, I would have saved some for you.  Sorry Chinky darlin'!


----------



## chinky

There's always tomorrow.

But thank you...

I take it coppin went good for you?


----------



## puke

yea its about 30-40 miles away, when I cop which isn't very often I take the train and it sucks


----------



## chinky

I wish o could cop once a week..its just when I get bored I go and get high..

I guess I need a hobby..


----------



## Opanaking

Tommyboy said:


> The reason why a lot of people relapse after suboxone maintenace is because of the PAWs after stopping the suboxone, or even the acute withdrawals.  I suggest leaving the area for a week or so once you get off of suboxone.  Save some money while you are on maintenance and put it away for a trip somewhere once you are off of subs.  Some people say that it's running away from your problems, but it has helped me before, and it's better than being in an area where you can easily cop while you are sitting around in withdrawal.



That's good advice, it's not always the paws though. All it takes is getting bored and wanting to chip again after you pass that stage. A vacation is a great idea, the thing is when you leave the environment that your used to doing drugs in I think you have a better chance at being able to stay clean.


----------



## Opiatesjw

chinky said:


> they way my tolerance is right now i need 7-10bags to get high, depending on who i cop from



Do you snort or shoot?



Opanaking said:


> That's good advice, it's not always the paws though. All it takes is getting bored and wanting to chip again after you pass that stage. A vacation is a great idea, the thing is when you leave the environment that your used to doing drugs in I think you have a better chance at being able to stay clean.



This is true I like to quit every once in awhile and get my head straight   It does help to change your environment when you are try to come off this stuff.



Opiatesjw said:


> This is true I like to quit every once in awhile and get my head straight   It does help to change your environment when you are try to come off this stuff.



Been three days clean right now by the way I use clonidine to help me through the W/D it truly is a life safer. I did my last shot friday night and my wash as well and woke up feeling all hot and sweaty so I took the med and about thirty minutes laster I was ok.


----------



## cicerogrinds

yea man i liked to stop this bs for good,just idk, meanwhile the yrs just keep piling up, i never would of thought i be using  for over 9 yrs now, i think in these 9 yrs the most time i had clean was 10months, even after getting locked up, i went back, which i kept telling myself i wouldn't. thing is i get bored, or  i think i can get away with a chip here and there, but it never turns out that way, i love the shit too much, its a double edge sword, dope has done some really shitty things in my life, and for the first 2 yrs it was all fun and games but after that its been nothing but bad, yet here i am typing this loaded up! subs are a life savior i really need to just fcking quit already. sometimes i have a hard time taking subs, does anyone else have that problem? its like i want to throw up from the shitty ass taste from them , they also make me mentel and depressed its hard to explane, the main thing is i am just not happy without dope, i sometimes wounder after yrs of using this shit if it has made me simi bipolar. i also think it is best to move far away as possable to kick it, i went to vegas  2 months ago for a week and since i didn't know where to find dope easily i did just fine only taking a total of 4ml of subs over a week span. it really sucks its like i really hope i  can get back to where i was at, its like i peeked out in life at age 25 it feels like at times, i had it pretty damn good and i shitted it all away for a damn bag of brown powder!



also i know this is old news , but  the guy and his crazy story is prob bullshit, but i mean after being around the lifestyle a while, you do come across crazy shit and situations from time to time, and alltho i don't really have anything that crazy of a story, i do have my share of some pretty fcked up stories or situations from being around the shit for the last 9 or 10 yrs. it really blo0ws my mind how many people do heroin, i think the average person just really don't think the number is as high as it actually is , specially how many females that are on the shit, like i said in  my other post alot of people get so bad they can't even find a vain to hit themselves anymore. well thats all i can think of rite now guess  i am done venting. HAPPY NODDING EVERYONE, i got 4 bags left ,and i hope mybe my last 4 bags, cause its time for me to get out of this game, i dont want to be ''that 40yr old guy'' scumbagging it up living at home and shit, i remember someone told me there is no such thing as a successful dope addict, its pretty damn true, the only exception might be if you are rich to start with, but then you might just od and die faster.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Hey welcome to Bluelight Opiatesjw! 

I merged your posts.  Not a big deal but try not to double or triple post one right after another, if you think of something else you want to add on just go back and edit your previous post.  If you want to quote a bunch of different posts there is a multi-quote button in the bottom right corner of the post (looks like two pieces of paper stacked up, to the right of the regular quote button)



Opiatesjw said:


> Do you snort or shoot?



Chinky snorts his dope



Opiatesjw said:


> Been three days clean right now by the way I use clonidine to help me through the W/D it truly is a life safer. I did my last shot friday night and my wash as well and woke up feeling all hot and sweaty so I took the med and about thirty minutes laster I was ok.



Congrats on getting clean by the way.  Are you planning on staying clean for good after you get through your W/Ds or are you just taking a break to lower your tolerance or something?


----------



## RecklessWOT

cicerogrinds said:


> the main thing is i am just not happy without dope, i sometimes wounder after yrs of using this shit if it has made me simi bipolar.



Idk about using dope making you bipolar, maybe if you already had it slightly and just didn't realize it could have made it more prominent but I don't think it would really just give you a mental disorder.  Using heroin for long periods of time does create a chemical change in your brain and it takes quite a while to get back to feeling normal and past all the depression and hopeless feelings, long after the physical WDs stop.  Quitting heroin would surely make you feel depressed, it's hard to be happy without a chemical that your brain craves so bad.  And also just knowing that you're so addicted to something can really make you feel down on yourself like you can't believe you let this happen.  

It does eventually pass though.  You may be unhappy without heroin for a long time but you aren't a slave to it, you can get through it if you really try.  Life does get better but you'll have to deal with the bullshit in the meantime.  You don't have to be "that 40 year old scumbag" or die this way.  You already know about using suboxone to help curb the physical WD symptoms but there are a lot of options available for helping you deal with the mental aspect of quitting (but I won't get into them right now this is already a super long post as it is) and if you're serious about quitting it really is possible.  Everyone deserves to be happy and have a good life.  There are many people who can agree and understand what you're going through and are willing to offer help and support.


----------



## chinky

rollin fattys smokin blunts who smokes the blunts? We smoke the blunts


----------



## chinky

Team nod assemble


----------



## NewPhone

I wish I was ducking out right now...  I want to get loaded!  Unfortunately I am broke until 8pm tonight, I just spent the last of my money refilling my xanax script (absolutely necessary)...  I am going out of town so I will have to stick to plenty of overpriced dilaudid


----------



## Opiatesjw

RecklessWOT said:


> Hey welcome to Bluelight Opiatesjw!
> 
> I merged your posts.  Not a big deal but try not to double or triple post one right after another, if you think of something else you want to add on just go back and edit your previous post.  If you want to quote a bunch of different posts there is a multi-quote button in the bottom right corner of the post (looks like two pieces of paper stacked up, to the right of the regular quote button)
> 
> 
> 
> Chinky snorts his dope
> 
> Thats a waste of dope I think
> 
> Congrats on getting clean by the way.  Are you planning on staying clean for good after you get through your W/Ds or are you just taking a break to lower your tolerance or something?



IDK yet i like it but when you dont have it, it suck so im going to see how long I can go and if I can quit for good.


----------



## chinky

If I have money its hard to take a break..if I don't have money or I gotta go see my PO then its easy..I dread taking subs but after they kick in I love it and think why o don't do it more often


----------



## Opiatesjw

chinky said:


> If I have money its hard to take a break..if I don't have money or I gotta go see my PO then its easy..I dread taking subs but after they kick in I love it and think why o don't do it more often



True


----------



## chinky

For real if I plan on taking a break I can't have 100buc in my pocket with out wanting to go cop..people say hit the bar up and yes that's ok but I'd rather buy a case and drink for a couple days then go to a bar and buy 2 pitchers and it cost the same..I'm past the goin to the club and droppin 15$ on a shot of patron..I can't believe how foolish and wasteful I was a few years back


----------



## chinky

damn DEA made  bust here yesterday nd took 20 kilos of dope from them..thts gotta hurt someones business bad..i read the story and they had these people under survalance for a few months and only arrested 6people, that seems really low and the DEA must have been slippin or these dudes where really tightknit and it thats the case someone had to snitch, well regardless someone had to have snitched but its hard to believe over the last ouple moenths they only tied 6 people into it

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...pons-super-bowl-ring-20120604,0,4650285.story

also they just passed a couple new laws, that the governor has to now decide if they will take place or not..

•Lawmakers voted to ban flavored cigar wraps despite concerns from opponents that the measure unfairly singled out a specific product. Supporters said candylike wraps are targeted at children. The bill was tied to a provision that lowers the amount of heroin that can send a person to prison. Current law says a person caught with less than 5 grams can get probation. The new measure says any amount more than 3 grams can put a person behind bars.

•Attorney General Lisa Madigan pushed through a bill allowing makers and sellers of synthetic drugs to be charged with Class 1 felonies. (things like spice and bath salts)

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...ession-of-shark-fins-powerball-pension-reform


-------

i wanna know why they grouped the heroin together with flvored cigar wraps..it just goes to show that lawmakers have no idea about things like this


----------



## brutus

chinky said:


> i wanna know why they grouped the heroin together with flvored cigar wraps..it just goes to show that lawmakers have no idea about things like this



Probably because both contain addictive substances?


----------



## NewPhone

That's bullshit my friends dad invented the blunt wrap he ain't targeting children by making it flavored


----------



## chinky

^ personally i couldnt tellyou the last time i used one of them wraps, i only used them then they first came out and usually with regs to give it an awesome taste..but i quickly went back to the regular unflavored rillos, like vega's, and dutchies or just regular swishers..i cant stand the flavored cigars now a days, but now that we are talkin about the wraps, i think im gonna go get one tomorrow and soke a blunt for old times sake out if it



wiggi said:


> Probably because both contain addictive substances?



what part of  those blunt wraps is addictive? thers no tobacco in it or anything..

and besides i still dont see how  lowering the amount of heroin that punshiable by jailtime and not probaton in the same sentence as banning the flavored blunt wraps

the shitty part about them lowering the dope weight is that cops always weigh the drugs wth the bags and how its packaged instead of weighng the product, thats why you always have to ask for a discovery n court, ause when it comes back its always like 1/3 of the weight they charged you with..but they are still gonna arrest you and give you a high bail and all that and its only after will they lower the charge but thats after a few months, so your already fucked..especially how they package dope here..3grams is prolly just a couple foils and hand full of caps..not to mention the little nick/dime bag prolly weighs half gram itself


----------



## NewPhone

For a while my friends dad was able to get away with selling the blunt wraps without paying a tobacco tax lol...  He was making so much money that they had to write a law so they could tax the wraps as if they were a tobacco product (because the wraps are made from tobacco).  He gets paid royalties on any wrap sold.  I usually smoke Vegas or the occasional swisher, but every once in a while I buy a wrap just to put some money in his pocket haha...  And yeah, I could do without favors.  Oh well.  On my Amtrak train I just so happened to meet a junky from Chicago who seemed to be duckin out.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

damn that sucks they are trying to lower the amount of dope to 3.  i thought our drugs laws were going to start progressing not digressing.


----------



## MemphisX3

chinky said:


> ^ personally i couldnt tellyou the last time i used one of them wraps,




wraps suck. shits break way to easy and are just to flimsy and shit.


----------



## chinky

that's when you rip a little off the end and band aid it up..it will burn fine..


----------



## gwencooper

puke said:


> there really isn't a dope scene, buts its a nice town to live in and john belushi grew up here and its like 40 miles west of chicago



"Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell, no!"

("Germans?" 
"Forget it, he's rollin'")


----------



## gwencooper

chinky said:


> There's always tomorrow.
> 
> But thank you...
> 
> I take it coppin went good for you?



I've found i have no problems as long as I go before 1pm.  The cops seem to come out around 2:30 (when the kids get out of school) and the corner seems to run out of product by 3pm - so the earlier the better.

Actually,  I should use my regular people (which is safer!), but the quantity and quality for the price just isn't there.
Today I got some "na-na-na-na-na- BATMAN!" which has made me quite happy today.  Not bad...
xo
gwen


----------



## OpiateGuy

Got back from the sub doc, im on 8-12mg daily.. Wish me luck bros


----------



## gwencooper

so i don't get it.  are they banning all "blunts" or just the flavored ones?  i am always sent to pick up Swisher Sweets (green or red pack) for some friends when I go to their house because I have a car and they want me to stop on the way.  they empty them out and smoke pot in them (duh!).  are THESE being banned?  

confused gwen!





NewPhone said:


> For a while my friends dad was able to get away with selling the blunt wraps without paying a tobacco tax lol...  He was making so much money that they had to write a law so they could tax the wraps as if they were a tobacco product (because the wraps are made from tobacco).  He gets paid royalties on any wrap sold.  I usually smoke Vegas or the occasional swisher, but every once in a while I buy a wrap just to put some money in his pocket haha...  And yeah, I could do without favors.  Oh well.  On my Amtrak train I just so happened to meet a junky from Chicago who seemed to be duckin out.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

OpiateGuy said:


> Got back from the sub doc, im on 8-12mg daily.. Wish me luck bros


good luck.


----------



## ihaveneeds90

*No sourcing means no sourcing*


----------



## gwencooper

^i have no idea. what's up. if you are in trouble, you should call 911. if you are looking for a source, this is not the place to do it. sorry Ihaveneedyneeds.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Indeed.  Please read the Bluelight User Agreement (BLUA) and the forum posting guidelines.  Sourcing of any kind is strictly prohibited.


----------



## cicerogrinds

Just gotahold of .5 gram of that raw, very pleased, best decision i made buying in a while, rock on team nod! i am pretty sure i am done fcking around with street jabs/ bags for a while


----------



## chinky

If it is raw and you stick with it..it will be hard goon back to the normal shit and gettin high..your tolerance I'm sure will rise

I copped yesterday and then my guy called me and said he's got something special..so imma go down in a little bit and grab it cause he said it will be gone by tomorrow..we shall see I guess..I'm still gonna wait til tomorrow to use it though..


----------



## cicerogrinds

yea,  it's gonna be a bitch switching back to reg shit if i have to, i have had to do it in the past, i am at the point now nothing been getting me where i want to be, and the onlything to do next is to start banging the shit on the regular, which i definitaly  don't want to do. good luck on getting the boss fire, also good luck on waiting till tomorrow, you know how many times i told myself that same shit,  only to end up going into them and not waiting till next day. Do you have subs in your syestem or something or  possably a PO drop


----------



## chinky

No nothin like that..I just got high yesterday and I don't really do it 2days in a row..I got an extra 2bags at home from yesterday and some weed and a case of beer so Ill be able to hold out til tomorrow just fine..sometimes I can't hold out and I did that last weekend..I'm not gonna do that again


----------



## fantom13

Good luck OG let me knw how it goes cuz I really need to it is depressing having to wear long sleeve shirts in the summer.  @ chinky u said u smoked the chi powder dope what or how did u do it?  Just add a little water to the powder on the foil?  My connect has been straight for the past few months he still is stubborn on the jabs I buys but oh we'll he is reliable and usually always holding...



OpiateGuy said:


> Got back from the sub doc, im on 8-12mg daily.. Wish me luck bros


----------



## RecklessWOT

fantom13 said:


> Good luck OG let me knw how it goes cuz I really need to it is depressing having to wear long sleeve shirts in the summer.  @ chinky u said u smoked the chi powder dope what or how did u do it?  Just add a little water to the powder on the foil?  My connect has been straight for the past few months he still is stubborn on the jabs I buys but oh we'll he is reliable and usually always holding...



I've tried smoking the powder dope here in the northeast a few different times/ways and it always ended up being a waste.  I tried straight up putting the powder on foil, I tried adding a drop of water, I even tried moistening it up so slightly to make a little ball out of it so I could try to chase it like a pill, but every way I tried it just burned up way too fast and didn't get me high.


----------



## chinky

yEa ive done it but never got high..ive just took my sick away.. the key is you got to add a few drops of water ike 3or4..try and spread it even and not pool up..and you basically can "chase the dragon" and get 3-4 good pulls..i would use half maybe 1/3 of a bag on each piecebof foil..itbwill work if you do it right..

I've just never been high with that method cause of my tolerance


----------



## cicerogrinds

after doing this half gram and breaking it down, it really makes me wounder just how greedy some of these guys are, these corner guys especially, i know i was going on color at first but damn, i wounder just how many pills they are piling on a gram, to be honest i am not even sure how many bags i could of got out of this .5 gram raw, but it sure kicks the shit out of all the shit i been doing from anywhere,  i did not want to press my luck too far so i didn't put that many pills when i shook it, so basicly i was wondering whats the standard on pills/say a gram? i do realize it depends on the quality of the ''raw'', but in general or from past experience what are people put on a gram of raw if anything? i do hear  some people like to just leave it alone, i mostly snort so it would be silly not to at leat shake it up a lil bit.


----------



## jones-in_J

chinky said:


> ^ personally i couldnt tellyou the last time i used one of them wraps, i only used them then they first came out and usually with regs to give it an awesome taste..but i quickly went back to the regular unflavored rillos, like vega's, and dutchies or just regular swishers..i cant stand the flavored cigars now a days, but now that we are talkin about the wraps, i think im gonna go get one tomorrow and soke a blunt for old times sake out if it
> 
> 
> 
> what part of  those blunt wraps is addictive? thers no tobacco in it or anything..
> 
> and besides i still dont see how  lowering the amount of heroin that punshiable by jailtime and not probaton in the same sentence as banning the flavored blunt wraps
> 
> the shitty part about them lowering the dope weight is that cops always weigh the drugs wth the bags and how its packaged instead of weighng the product, thats why you always have to ask for a discovery n court, ause when it comes back its always like 1/3 of the weight they charged you with..but they are still gonna arrest you and give you a high bail and all that and its only after will they lower the charge but thats after a few months, so your already fucked..especially how they package dope here..3grams is prolly just a couple foils and hand full of caps..not to mention the little nick/dime bag prolly weighs half gram itself



I think the wraps do contain some nicotine if im not mistaken. I could very well be wrong though


----------



## jones-in_J

cicerogrinds said:


> after doing this half gram and breaking it down, it really makes me wounder just how greedy some of these guys are, these corner guys especially, i know i was going on color at first but damn, i wounder just how many pills they are piling on a gram, to be honest i am not even sure how many bags i could of got out of this .5 gram raw, but it sure kicks the shit out of all the shit i been doing from anywhere,  i did not want to press my luck too far so i didn't put that many pills when i shook it, so basicly i was wondering whats the standard on pills/say a gram? i do realize it depends on the quality of the ''raw'', but in general or from past experience what are people put on a gram of raw if anything? i do hear  some people like to just leave it alone, i mostly snort so it would be silly not to at leat shake it up a lil bit.





Are you referring to scramble as the non-raw shit cuz thats what it sounds like?  The kind in 00 gel capsules? Thats big here in baltkmore and i heard in detroit it is too but from other people I've talked to most everywhere else has been oblivious to its existance. Youre right though raw is waaay better


----------



## geoffreychaucer

So I was taking a bike ride around the West Side today and something interesting happened. (First, you may be wondering why I bike around the West Side. Here are my reasons: 1. I live very close to the West Side so its no big deal to hop on my bike and ride around there as opposed to riding around my town. 2. The reason I don't ride around my town is because black people have much more interesting neighborhoods where people are actually outside chilling where as white people hid in their houses. 3. I like to witness the dope game and see where the spots are.) So anyway, I was bike around in Austin when three police officers in an unmarked car stop me on my bike and tell me to get off. I oblige and one of them quickly pulls open my shorts to look at my junk. Okay, I thought, that's a little weird. They search me thoroughly and my shoes and socks before giving up. All the while, they are harassing me as if no white people would ever have any reason to bike around a majority black neighborhood except to buy drugs. Finally they let me go but it was just a strange experience for me (I know that its a pretty normal one for anyone who has to cop there.) So I guess just look at out cause I saw a lot of cops before those guys. Seems like they may be cracking down.... Keep alert. But I would recommend biking as opposed to driving since I think generally it is less suspicious to police.


----------



## chinky

White guys i take it?


----------



## RecklessWOT

I would have told them I don't appreciate the fact that the only reason they stopped me was clearly just to look at my junk.  They at least need to try to hide their intentions better.  Either go buy a hooker or just go home to your boyfriend and leave my non-crime-comitting wiener out of it.  Sorry officers, I'm just not into guys like yall are...

Then again that'd probably just get you a nice beating and cavity search.


----------



## chinky

jump outs will pull yoir pants down basically too look for shit..they will also grab your junk and damn near put they hand up your ass to see if you got something between the cheeks..by far the most thorough pat down and it was damn near rape and they are always dickheads, cussin you out and talkin shit..absolutely the meanest most douche bag dickhead cops around..i asked the main one why he is cussin at me and he told me to shut the fuck up and i told him im not cussin at him, show me a little respect..i had nothing on me or in the car(it was in the trunk) and they let me go and i was like "this is why people hatre you guys, your not policing anything your profiling white people and harrassing us.,.i cant even pump gas.." and of course he cut me off and told me if i say one m,ore thing i was goin to jail for disorderly conduct anbd to get in my car and get the fuck out of this area..

i told them i pulled off the highway to get something to drink and to get gas cause traffic is a bitch and i guess they seen me puttin gas in my car and waited fpr me to leave and pulled me over..lucky i keep everything in my truck in a little spot ,which they didnt even check but it was so much bullshit..and its always white cops that cause the most problems, the black cops from my experiances have been way cooler


----------



## RecklessWOT

Yeah man I fucking hate that shit.  I've never had such a thurough search by them like that, but just their attitude is enough to make me want to fucking punch them in the face but of course you can't or it's the end of the world.  Here in the real world, if you treat someone like shit they may hit you.  If only you were not a cop I'd slap that punkass attitude right out of their mouth.  Pussies... I'm just glad I don't have to carry a gun and harass people to feel like a man.  That's probably why they grab your junk, they're probably just trying to see what a real package looks like that isn't the standard issue 2 inch long ball-free cop dick.


----------



## chinky

most cops seem to be the guys that got picked on and made fun of by the cooler kids growing up, so they become cops to get back at them types of people and become the bullies

and your right in the real world if anyone treated you the way a cop does, you would beat their ass..but just cause they are a cop you cant touch them


----------



## Chilatesleeper

Actually, the bike is a real good idea. The cost of getting your car out of impoundment in Chicago is up to $3000 for cases involving drugs, fireworks, spray paint, hookers - it’s a long list. They’ve got a separate impoundment court, and even if your dope case is dropped it doesn’t effect the asset forfeiture case. After a few weeks they start adding storage fees, and there’s no way you can win in the impoundment court. One word sums it up: draconian. It’s all about the cars. The cops can’t make their bullshit cases stick, but they run the impoundment court and that’s how they get their money. They don’t give a shit that judge’s dismiss their drug cases for entrapment, brutality, etc. They got your car. (I know I’ve ranted about this before- I just don’t want people to take the towing thing lightly.)

Get a bike rack for your car, park in a city park east like in Ukrainian Village, and go shopping. When you get back to your car you’ll blend in with all the other yuppies. Get a helmet. And after reading geoffreychaucer’s post: get a cup!


----------



## gwencooper

^OMG.   I totally disagree re: biking safer than driving. 
a) Do you have any idea how easy it would be for two big black kids to knock you off your bike and steal it (not to mention hitting you over the head or something and grabbing the ?
b) The way people drive on the West Side is insane. If you're not careful, you'll get run over.
c) I (and perhaps others, especially black people and those who live on the west side) think it's kind of offensive that you're sort of a "ghetto tourist".  I'd knock you over and take your bike, et al. JUST because of that.

*snip* location info getting a bit too specific here...

and by the way, Chaucer, do you realize that the above post makes you sound like the #1 yuppie douchebag in the entire world. Do you live in Oak Park or something?  Is riding your bike around the West Side like some sort of anthropological experiment for you?  Some people are poor and have to live like that and you think that warrants watching them like that ant farm you had as a kid?   Shit, you probably HAVE to ride your bike because your Hummer is too wide for  some of the streets.

No, actually I have a great idea.  You should start "Ghetto Bike Tours" and charge people $10 bucks a piece.
"And to your left, you'll find members of the XYZ Street Gang.  You can tell by this particuar color they are wearing.  Note how they are saying 'blows', this is not a reference to OUR blow, but..."   You get the picture.

I am so appalled and offended, and I'm sure many of the people who read your post are too. I'm absolutely gobsmacked speechless.  Shocked AND stunned.  Seriously, I want to ride *MY* bike over to your posh suburb or your 750k condo in Wicker Park and slap that smirk off right off your face.


----------



## Chilatesleeper

Don't hold back Gwen - tell us what you really think! Of course you're right: a white guy on a bike on the west side does look suspicious. Especially when there's nothing "yuppie" about him/her. You know: ragged... everything. I was just thinking of which I'd rather lose: my car or my bike. Having to bail out TWO cars back when car jail was $1200 a pop, I KNOW I'm on paper and any excuse I give is going to be met with, "Fuck you! We know why you're here - don't lie to us!" Thankfully, Chicago PD are also low budget - they usually don't have computers in their POS Crown Vics and it seems like it's a pain for them to call in on their armpit mic's for records. 

The last time I was hassled they took my DL and insurance info- but didn't call it in. They kept saying, "You want us to take your car?" until I admitted that I was there to buy dope. Then they let me go. I was so freaked out I went to a NA meeting that night. That was even scarier.

I only relapse every few months, mostly for a shot of creativity. The newest spot I found is by the highway (all the old ones are too hot) and I could see the bike idea working there. Further away from the highway: no. But I've seen white people on bikes on the westside, even in the winter. I figure they're UC, or people that have already lost their rides.


----------



## chinky

Go Gwen lol


----------



## fantom13

*snip*


----------



## gwencooper

Chilatesleeper said:


> Don't hold back Gwen - tell us what you really think! Of course you're right: a white guy on a bike on the west side does look suspicious. Especially when there's nothing "yuppie" about him/her. You know: ragged... everything. I was just thinking of which I'd rather lose: my car or my bike. Having to bail out TWO cars back when car jail was $1200 a pop, I KNOW I'm on paper and any excuse I give is going to be met with, "Fuck you! We know why you're here - don't lie to us!" Thankfully, Chicago PD are also low budget - they usually don't have computers in their POS Crown Vics and it seems like it's a pain for them to call in on their armpit mic's for records.
> .



Chliatsleeper - you definitely have a point here.  Getting the car impounded did not cross my mind for a second.  However, I'm a cute skinny white chick.  I'd get mugged in a heartbeat.  My bike would be stolen and I'd have to take the bus back east and I'd probably get raped at the bus stop.

OK, so I'm overdoing it.  But you dig what I'm saying, right?

I've never been to an NA meeting.  Why is that scary?  The coffee?  The people?  

Whenever I freak out and think - is it time to go to rehab? I take a xanax and a deep breath and put on an episode of Intervention.  It works! You feel so much better about yourself - at least I do - I'm not even close to those people on that show - but if you are, then yeah.  Maybe you need a little rehab and I'd say "go, go, go" (as opposed to amy winehouse's no, no, no).


----------



## cicerogrinds

from my time going to the westside for the most part if you have nothing on you honestly is the best way to go most the time, one time i made up some story like stated above and the cops were the bigest peices of shit i ever seen, but the couple of times i told them the truth , and that i was looking for something but couldn't find it i would get let go with minimal harassment, they are corrupt as fck tho, i had a black guy with me one time in my car, they didn't find shit, they were trying to put 2 empty baggies on us that were like 20 ft away from my car, luckily 2 reg blue and whites came for back up, them pricks still drove us back to the station for i guess questioning, and them dics put them hand cuffs on as hard as they can too, i had marks  for over week, ofter it was all done at least the reg. cops drove me back to my car and were actually cool with us and even simi said they were sorry for how much those dics were acting


----------



## OpiateGuy

Well, I've been doing the suboxone thing for a lil less than a week and decided I felt like doing some dope.  "My last time" sort of purchase.. I made a huge purchase from my guy and its some of the best stuff I've ever gotten from him (and all his shit has been fire) I'm real lucky I decided to spend the amount I did on this day.  I've got about 60 something caps left and feelin pretty good.  Unfortunately I still had some nalaxone still in me after 24 hrs (took 16mg of subs at that time) so I'm hoping tomorrrow I'll be even higher when I do some of em.  I'm going out of town on thursday and not risking bringing any dope with me so I'm glad I've got a good amount of suboxone to keep me straight.  Also got a follow up appointment with my sub dr tomorrow, hope I don't get drug tested this time since I got tested last time haha.  Oh well

What is the longest you guys have kept caps for? I'm planning on these 60+ caps lasting me a week and a half or 2 since I'm going on a 4 day vacation.  Shouldn't be a problem right? I don't think it will be since I've done 2-3 week old caps before I believe.  I read once where quinine "eats" the dope after a while, but I'm not sure if there is truth to that and I know chicago dope mostly uses dormin (but its hard to figure out what cut this guy is using because its not that noticeable which is a good thing to me)

I'm typin way too much cause I'm high.. I'll be nodding for the team tomorrow after my sub doc appointment.


----------



## cicerogrinds

i have lost a couple bags of dope before while being too high, and found them like 3 months later and i still got high of them, they were not in caps tho, just in foil, good luck on quieting opiateguy, i can't tell you how many '' my last times'' i have been thru, but should be easier if you got a scrip of subs


----------



## NewPhone

Gwen sounds like a real judgmental bitch.  Plus she PMed me asking about spots.  I copped dope in memphis and st louis today...  got a dub in memphis and 9 sawbucks in st louis.  alright dope, but ill be happy when i cop on the northside tomorrow morning


----------



## gwencooper

^Ring Ring, "New Phone".  If I remember correctly, I PM'ed you asking the "general vicinity" of where there were shootings all over the place that one weekend.  I'm guessing more than one person PM'ed you about that. I mean, you brought it up. Don't bring up stuff if you're not gonna follow through and leave people hanging, especially regarding their LIVES.

If that's not Harm Reduction, I must be confused as to the existence of this website.  (And it's not like you answered me or anything.  You sound like a friendly, judgmental dude, yourself.  We're two peas in a pod, it seems, babe.)  

love,
Gwen


----------



## geoffreychaucer

gwencooper said:


> ^OMG.   I totally disagree re: biking safer than driving.
> a) Do you have any idea how easy it would be for two big black kids to knock you off your bike and steal it (not to mention hitting you over the head or something and grabbing the ?
> b) The way people drive on the West Side is insane. If you're not careful, you'll get run over.
> c) I (and perhaps others, especially black people and those who live on the west side) think it's kind of offensive that you're sort of a "ghetto tourist".  I'd knock you over and take your bike, et al. JUST because of that.
> 
> *snip* location info getting a bit too specific here...
> 
> and by the way, Chaucer, do you realize that the above post makes you sound like the #1 yuppie douchebag in the entire world. Do you live in Oak Park or something?  Is riding your bike around the West Side like some sort of anthropological experiment for you?  Some people are poor and have to live like that and you think that warrants watching them like that ant farm you had as a kid?   Shit, you probably HAVE to ride your bike because your Hummer is too wide for  some of the streets.
> 
> No, actually I have a great idea.  You should start "Ghetto Bike Tours" and charge people $10 bucks a piece.
> "And to your left, you'll find members of the XYZ Street Gang.  You can tell by this particuar color they are wearing.  Note how they are saying 'blows', this is not a reference to OUR blow, but..."   You get the picture.
> 
> I am so appalled and offended, and I'm sure many of the people who read your post are too. I'm absolutely gobsmacked speechless.  Shocked AND stunned.  Seriously, I want to ride *MY* bike over to your posh suburb or your 750k condo in Wicker Park and slap that smirk off right off your face.



Look, I understand where you are coming from. But I think you are over-reacting. First of all, by your argument, going anywhere in the world where you are of a different culture/ethnicity is offensive to the people there because you are interested in the differences between you and other people. So, yes, in a way it is anthropologically interesting. But that shouldn't be a problem any more than it isn't a problem to go see the way people live in say, Portugal. 

If the people on the West Side seemed dirt-poor I might feel differently, but riding through many of the areas, there isn't much to distinguish them from other areas of Chicago, except that everyone is black. They aren't really ghetto areas, for those areas to be ghetto there would have to be some projects, more abandoned lots, and a general sense of disrepair that much of the West Side lacks. If it was a true ghetto, I wouldn't be biking around there. I bike around because I don't feel particularly unsafe there during the day. 

All my life in my town, which you did guess the name of, people talked about the West Side as if you would be guaranteed murdered or worse if you crossed Austin Boulevard. Being able to prove this classist and pretty racist paradigm wrong is immensely satisfying. Its satisfying because it proves that being white doesn't necessarily make you a target for crime. It seems to me, white, wealthy people always assume that just because they are white, they are going to be attacked by mobs of black people if they enter black neighborhoods. Now I can thoroughly refute people's claims that the West Side is an incredibly dangerous place for a white person in particular. 
Maybe I'm just an ignorant white person for wanting to break down these racial/geographic barriers that exist in this town. Obviously, me biking around the West Side isn't going to break down racial barriers in itself. But for me personally, it has been tremendously important for reducing my own personal racism that I was somehow endowed with in my multiracial, exceedingly liberal upbringing. 

If through my bike rides I got a sense from the people living there that I was unwelcome, I probably would not return. But I don't get a lot of attention from the people there. I am just doing my quiet observing of the distinct culture that exists there. I really don't see what's wrong with that. I mean, according to you, no one should ever travel or witness other culture because that in itself is offensive somehow.

When I get on my bike, I shouldn't be forced to stay out of areas that are of a different race than me. That seems extremely backwards. I should be able to go where I please, especially considering the places are going are within less than three miles of my house and separate me from the downtown Chicago I love. I refuse to self-segregate myself.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

just got back from a trip. i hate waking up and not having a shot for the morning. makes the trip down pretty shitty, but some much more awesome when i get back home and fix. the fire hydrant was spewing water on the corner lol, got a nice car wash!


----------



## jones-in_J

RidingtheBrownline said:


> just got back from a trip. i hate waking up and not having a shot for the morning. makes the trip down pretty shitty, but some much more awesome when i get back home and fix. the fire hydrant was spewing water on the corner lol, got a nice car wash!




That woyld have been awesome if you fixed usimg the water from the hydrant lol


----------



## cicerogrinds

what a great day it was today, started off giving  my boy a ride for a couple bags cause money is slow for me till friday, was starting to get a bit down, cause i didn't have enough to keep my from geting sick the rest of the week, i borrowed 8 bucks from my girlfriend to get a pack of smokes, and while leaving the store i look on the ground and there was  what looked like a bank envelope, i could not believe my eyes i looked around saw noone and picked it up, it had 320 bucks in it what a fcking life savior! like a good guy i even split the money  with my gf. so  now i am set for the week! got me 3 stay high bags that are dubs and are fire, and i order me another half gram of raw! i am batting clean up for team nod tonight!


----------



## chinky

Og your new guy does caps too?


----------



## ChronicHD

chinky said:


> the shitty part about them lowering the dope weight is that cops always weigh the drugs wth the bags and how its packaged instead of weighng the product, thats why you always have to ask for a discovery n court, ause when it comes back its always like 1/3 of the weight they charged you with..but they are still gonna arrest you and give you a high bail and all that and its only after will they lower the charge but thats after a few months, so your already fucked..especially how they package dope here..3grams is prolly just a couple foils and hand full of caps..not to mention the little nick/dime bag prolly weighs half gram itself



I've weighed the caps, I don't know what size you guys are copping but mine are about 200 mg a piece.  The cap itself is about +/- 155mg and the capsule weighs the rest.  Makes buying the caps seem like a huge advantage to buying baggies where the bag alone can weigh out to .5 or .6 grams.  I have only ever seen the capsules, never dealt with baggies of dope but have seen every sized baggie available for packaging other substances.  I get the feeling that that baggies are more open air market and the caps are more call a number and wait?  Is that correct or just what this thread has led me to believe?

Also, I read back about 15 pages and someone said "That's what's great about the caps, if you get stopped you can just eat them".  No one corrected him but in the interest of harm reduction I think it's prudent to mention that if you have enough caps, they will definitely cause you to OD once they dissolve in your stomach.


----------



## RecklessWOT

If you eat a whole bunch of the caps they could definitely cause you to OD but the BA of heroin orally is so low that any normal dose (if someone picked up 3 or 4 just for personal use) eaten to hide from LE during a traffic stop probably wouldn't even get you really high let alone overdose.


----------



## chefman

Thwm Batman bags seem to be falling off,the ones w/the yellow tape on them from w side.both my cap guys stuff aint that hot lately,so I went to wild west,scarey.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

ya the dope at my spot fell off a bit too i think.  and the whole concept of addiction still blows my mind. why is saying no so hard? 

on a lighter not, beautiful day today in the chi!


----------



## chefman

Dont know why,I always feel guilty too when its over,sux. Gonna try to steer clear for a while.TryLol.


----------



## vanillagorilla

anybody ever get or hear of off white almost a greyish colored heroin?


----------



## Johnny blue

vanillagorilla said:


> anybody ever get or hear of off white almost a greyish colored heroin?




Yep to both. Do you have concerns?


----------



## vanillagorilla

Johnny blue said:


> Yep to both. Do you have concerns?



not really concerned. more curious. guy says its real good shit and grey is how it comes raw. but i had never heard of grey. only white and tan/brown. ill give it a try and see how it is i guess.

in your experience is grey good or bad?


----------



## Johnny blue

I've only gotten gray a couple times and it was on par with what I usually get but, you never really know man. I'm sure you'vr had tan shit that sucked and that was fire so take that into consideration when using color as an indicator.


----------



## vanillagorilla

Johnny blue said:


> I've only gotten gray a couple times and it was on par with what I usually get but, you never really know man. I'm sure you'vr had tan shit that sucked and that was fire so take that into consideration when using color as an indicator.



good point man. guess ill just have to give it a try and see for myself. thanks.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Idk about it being grey when raw, but the stuff I have gotten here the last few times has been grey, and I have had it many times in the past.  I've had dope of all colors from brown to tan to grey to white.  They can all be good and they can all be bad.  Color isn't really a good judge of quality IME


----------



## alexvolume2

Copped on the West Side the other day...also got jumped and my id, ss, passport, and iphone stolen.  It was fire, but all in all not worth it.  Would you believe I stuck to poppy seed tea for precisely this reason?


----------



## jones-in_J

vanillagorilla said:


> anybody ever get or hear of off white almost a greyish colored heroin?





Yes thats all ive gotten lately here in Maryland.  Its by FAR the best smack ive ever had and has turned my life upside dowb over the past 3 weeks (read my blog posts i wrote today for more details if interested)


----------



## chefman

Gotta stop for a bit,shit killin my cash flow,but when you got that itch your gonna scratch it.


----------



## jones-in_J

have you ever used kratom though? in the year i was off heroin i'd do it every so often when the cravings became overwhelming, the shit was a life saver


----------



## CrackerSmacker

Just switched to H and copped 5 blows for the first time today, they were bags with blue stars and each one weighed out to about 150-160mg, I also got a number. I thought this stuff was pretty good but I have nothing to compare it to, do you all think I should hit up the number next time to avoid a hassle or go and cop on random side streets again to get a feel for what the quality is "supposed" to be like?


----------



## chefman

Use the number and maybe you wont have to go in to the west. Way to crazy.


----------



## chefman

Hey homes whats kratom never heard of it.went to west spot and brother wouldnt sell me jab unless I gave him etra so I said f it.some older dude sellin them Batman,go jabs all the time there.was gettin dark so went to caps guy and was pretty good,not as good as them westies.


----------



## chefman

Anybut get purple bags lately,and they any good


----------



## jones-in_J

CrackerSmacker said:


> Just switched to H and copped 5 blows for the first time today, they were bags with blue stars and each one weighed out to about 150-160mg, I also got a number. I thought this stuff was pretty good but I have nothing to compare it to, do you all think I should hit up the number next time to avoid a hassle or go and cop on random side streets again to get a feel for what the quality is "supposed" to be like?



For some reason this post made me laugh, i just think of a sales pitch in a commercial saying "i made the switch... and you should too!"


And kratom? Just search for it on here or google and youll be able to read about what it is. Its legal and feels like an opiate as long as you dont have a tolerance to opiates... if you do though itll help a ton with withdrawel though


----------



## chefman

Thanks jonesin, that was funny bout the add thing.my tolerance is hig, on methadone but I will goggle it.you live in surbs,or city


----------



## jones-in_J

chefman said:


> Thanks jonesin, that was funny bout the add thing.my tolerance is hig, on methadone but I will goggle it.you live in surbs,or city




I live in the suburbs of maryland about half an hour from baltimote city, aka the heroin capital of the US. Im quitting starting today though to save my job ive almost lost getting high last week


----------



## Tommyboy

jones-in_J said:


> I live in the suburbs of maryland about half an hour from baltimote city, aka the heroin capital of the US. *Im quitting starting today though *to save my job ive almost lost getting high last week



Yea, I'm quitting today too.  8)

I'm just messing with you, but if I had Suboxone for every time that I heard someone say that, then I probably would be able to quit dope today and stay on subs for life.


----------



## chinky

someone is sourcing

its amazing the first time you go cop,  you go to one of the spots people here talk about, in a area not generally known to noobs


----------



## NewPhone

Fourth street.  They sell the blue star bags at Belmont and western.  All the dope boys wear blue w/ gold stars u shouldnt have any problem finding them


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

cool...also do they sell rigs at the pharmacy's out here or do i need to go to an exchange. in the city im from we could go into any pharmacy cuz they legalized it for harm reduction purposes....


----------



## Tommyboy

lol


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

wtf i just realized that you're totally fucking with me huh! blue and gold stars uh cops! and googled police station...damn...


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

like i said before im new to chi from california and if anyone has any tips that would be great. been taking subs to get by since the drive out here and im dying to see what chi dope is like. also when my subs run out does anyone know how much doctors visits are here for subs. can you go once every three months and get 90 8 Mg's would be interested to know how that works out here


----------



## chinky

dont ask for tips, just read the thread, we arent here to poin t you in the right direction and give you info...

and we dont care that you "just moved here" so you can stop mentioning that in ever post


----------



## chinky

NewPhone said:


> Fourth street.  They sell the blue star bags at Belmont and western.  All the dope boys wear blue w/ gold stars u shouldnt have any problem finding them



dont forget harrison and kedzie..them boys over there got some shit that hits you likea bullet


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

yeah yeah. gotcha. sorry man ive never used any sort of internet site like this in my life so i guess i wasn't aware of proper etiquette. looks like ill just have to do it the old fashioned way and hit the streets


----------



## Tommyboy

Yea man, don't expect to get connects through here.  Did u really think it would be that easy?  If it is, it's because the person is going to rip you off, or arrest you.


----------



## chinky

why wouyld you trust anything a junkie on the internet says to you when it comes to scoring dope in the hood?

especially with 4posts, why would we even bother helping someone like that "oh you need a connect, sure PM me and ill hook you up with my people" 8)


of course you need to just hit the streets, its something we all had to do..if your too afraid to hit the streets when you need to then you dont deserve to get high..thers enough info in the old threads to give you an idea where to go, and then its all trial and error..yoiu will get pulled over and fucked with by cops and you will get robbed and sold fake/empty bags but hopefully you learn from that and realize that you should have known you where getting set up..

the last time it happened to me, they flagged me down and asked when i wanted..i waited and then wasd about to leave vcause i thought i was a set up after 5mins but then the kid comes back and hands me foils with no bags, of course only after i gave him the money...and i didnt even get off the block before checking them cause i thought something was suspicious..and i circle the block and the guy said i dare you to get out the car..just go and dont come back around these parts

which i did, i wasnt gonna risk getting robbed of more money or my car or getting shot over 5bags..the worst part wasd i copped legit on that same street 3x before that and had dudes number but that day i called and he didnt answwer so i just stopped by and yea they got me..and i looked back and thought about it and i kinda had a weoird feelimng somethin gwas goin on cause it took so long to come back but me knowing i copped there before and not wanting to drive away and go somewhere else, just didnt want to drive away til dude came back


----------



## schwiftee

They may have busted chinks people....

http://www.wgntv.com/news/local/breaking/chi-19-arrested-after-nearly-3year-humboldt-park-drug-probe-20120613,0,796937.story

A total of 19 Chicago-area men are facing federal or state charges after a nearly three-year-long investigation into gang-related drug and weapon sales in the Humboldt Park area, authorities announced today.

The arrests were made Tuesday after federal charges were unsealed against some of the 19, with others facing state charges as part of the three-year investigation by Joint Task Force on Gangs. Many of those arrested are suspected members or associates of the Imperial Gangsters street gang, according to an FBI news release.

According to the charges, those arrested took part in ongoing sales of cocaine and heroin, and possessed illegal weapons, mostly on the Near Northwest Side near Humboldt Park, from at least December 2009 until May.

In addition to the FBI, members of the Chicago, Franklin Park and Stirling police departments took part in the investigation, along with the U.S. Attorney's office, the Illinois Attorney General's office, the Cook County State's Attorney's office and others.

The investigation used undercover and controlled purchases of illegal narcotics and firearms, along with court authorized electronic surveillance of telephones.

More than a kilogram of crack cocaine, 250 grams of powder cocaine and 125 grams of heroin were recovered, the FBI said, along with 31 firearms, about $4,000 in cash and three vehicles.

Those arrested on federal charges have appeared in court and are being held until their next court dates, while those facing state charges are taking part in bond court hearings, authorities said.


“The street gang targeted in this mission is a violent, organized criminal organization with a history of violence in our city, including the shooting of a Chicago Police officer,” Chicago Police Supt. Garry McCarthy said in a release. “This investigation especially highlights the entrenched relationship between gangs, guns, and drugs, and demonstrates that the Chicago Police and our federal law enforcement partners are committed to confronting and eradicating the problem.”

:D


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

you can say that again. where im from you mostly gotta know someone and its all delivery. they straight up have an operator who took the orders and sent the drivers but in seven years i never had any problems with the police!

i know the game man im thirty years old and obviously plenty of times ive had people take the money and never come back or chased down the street, robbed at gunpoint, everything and anything that can happen. this was the first time i used something like this because i thought it could be helpful in a new city where im not familiar with anything.


----------



## chinky

^ thats how my people do it, i havent needed to cop iff the street in a few years and *knock on wood* havent been pulled over or harrassed in that time...its the net man, you cant trust people like that, and we arent that stupid to tell you anyways especually cause you been a member for a day..and if someone does, well they were dropped on their head as a child 



schwiftee said:


> They may have busted chinks people....
> 
> http://www.wgntv.com/news/local/breaking/chi-19-arrested-after-nearly-3year-humboldt-park-drug-probe-20120613,0,796937.story
> 
> A total of 19 Chicago-area men are facing federal or state charges after a nearly three-year-long investigation into gang-related drug and weapon sales in the Humboldt Park area, authorities announced today.
> 
> The arrests were made Tuesday after federal charges were unsealed against some of the 19, with others facing state charges as part of the three-year investigation by Joint Task Force on Gangs. Many of those arrested are suspected members or associates of the Imperial Gangsters street gang, according to an FBI news release.
> 
> According to the charges, those arrested took part in ongoing sales of cocaine and heroin, and possessed illegal weapons, mostly on the Near Northwest Side near Humboldt Park, from at least December 2009 until May.
> 
> In addition to the FBI, members of the Chicago, Franklin Park and Stirling police departments took part in the investigation, along with the U.S. Attorney's office, the Illinois Attorney General's office, the Cook County State's Attorney's office and others.
> 
> The investigation used undercover and controlled purchases of illegal narcotics and firearms, along with court authorized electronic surveillance of telephones.
> 
> More than a kilogram of crack cocaine, 250 grams of powder cocaine and 125 grams of heroin were recovered, the FBI said, along with 31 firearms, about $4,000 in cash and three vehicles.
> 
> Those arrested on federal charges have appeared in court and are being held until their next court dates, while those facing state charges are taking part in bond court hearings, authorities said.
> 
> 
> “The street gang targeted in this mission is a violent, organized criminal organization with a history of violence in our city, including the shooting of a Chicago Police officer,” Chicago Police Supt. Garry McCarthy said in a release. “This investigation especially highlights the entrenched relationship between gangs, guns, and drugs, and demonstrates that the Chicago Police and our federal law enforcement partners are committed to confronting and eradicating the problem.”
> 
> :D



naw it wasnt my people..they say they arrested these people yesterday and i went down and copped yesterday..so i know it wasnt them.


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

yeah im realizing how spoiled i was now. i was much more fearless about it when i was younger about just going into neighborhoods. i guess it was naive but being older its like there s more to lose by some serious jail time and without a car fuck you know you gotta be real cautious...


----------



## chinky

ehh you woint get jail timne if your white and get caught with dope..theres actually a good chance it will get thrown out cause thats what normally happens, but they will take your car and you wont get it back, even if they drop your case..just bc you got arrested for a felony drug charge they will seize and you forfeit your car

and if they dont drop the case, if its your first offense you moet likely will get drug school and then probation and then if you get a caught a few more times , your lookin at jail..but your first 2 are basically slaps on the wrist/nothing, except a felony conviction


----------



## chefman

I would never go to west side,first time I went in ten years was two Weeks ago,but it was good.got cap guys that deliver in city,moch safer and get 14 for jab.not quite as good as westies

Mr chinky,you call a felony conviction nothing,or the 2 slaps on the wrist? Lol.

Yo jonesin my uncle lives in Pasadena Maryland,my ill hit you if I come through ther again .


----------



## cicerogrinds

what does it cost nowadays to get your car out from a drug case in chicago, i want to say i paid 1200, but that was like 8 yrs ago,still have the memory in my head of the fcking piece of shit cop beating the shit out of my cadi as a watched behind in the back seat of the cop car on my way to jail.


----------



## Chilatesleeper

Yeah, eight years ago it was $1200. I read somewhere it had gone up to $3000. So you can get your car your car back, if it's worth it to you. And Chinky's right: most of the people cases get dropped or they send you to drug school which results in a dismissal. It's the fortune to get your car back that hurts. And if you wait for the "car impoundment hearing date" thinking you'll go in and argue that your case got thrown out or whatever- by that time the daily storage fees have added hundreds or thousands to the $ needed to get your car. Best to go to 400 West Superior and pay these fuckers within the first two weeks, before storage fees start. 

Oh, if the car's title isn't in your name, or you got a title loan, or the insurance, license, city sticker ain't paid - you're fucked.


----------



## chefman

Cicerogrinds that sux thats why I stay clear from the west side,I may take a hit in quality but the risk,is so much less


----------



## cicerogrinds

chefman said:


> Cicerogrinds that sux thats why I stay clear from the west side,I may take a hit in quality but the risk,is so much less


Me too i have not been to the open market in at least 4 yrs, after the 2nd time getting caught up, i figured its just not worth it,i rather get taxed sending someone if i don't like my main guys shit, i am pretty sure the 3rd time i get busted i will be seeing some time in lock up


----------



## chefman

Totally not,worth it,u live in the city or burbs. Im in N.E burbs,bout,35 mile drive, but worth it,traffic suxs.ttyl


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

paging fantom, clear your inbox. 

got some good shit today, but just shot it and it registered all the way through and my hand looks like i missed.  that ever happen to any of you?


----------



## cicerogrinds

you prob blew out the vein, that shit starts to happen after shooting for a while, do you always use the same spot while using? mybe you pushed it threw just hard enough to blow it out, it happends and it gets worse, not sure how long you been slamming the shit, but i know many people after yrs of doing it, can't even find a good vein anymore, mybe give them things a mini break or something.


----------



## chefman

Yeah,its a bitch when you aint got anymore good spots. Lots of times I think I dont,have any, but then find something to goto for a bit


----------



## NewPhone

Really wondering where everybody is shopping at these days


----------



## chefman

Got delivery new phone,dont really go to spots


----------



## chinky

totally saw a foot chase goin down..i see these boys on this vorner all the time bnut they are always pitching pennies or playin clo i never thought they were slingin or anyhting..but as im comin up to them i see this cop turn into the park right where they where standing and the cop crept by and then bowed his car like he was makin a UTURN..all of a sudden 3 or 4 dudes just took off and i see the passenger cop get out and chase 2 guys while the squad went down the allry after the others

i almost hit the 2 kids the guy on foot was chasing..like they cut right in fro ntof my car and didnt look, they where just lucky i was lookiung out for cops and noticed them since i picked up a jab and a a few nic bags that my guy was sellin as dimes, but his guy was sellin the same dimes as nicks, so he fucked up..its all good thoiugh cause the weed thats in them gives me 2 blunts, so i had no problem payin that..but im gettin the hood price on them now lol..i got like almost a quad for a dub

i wish i knew if they got away


----------



## chefman

Thats crazy,glad you didnt get burned,so its all good.


----------



## alteknj

chinky said:


> dont forget harrison and kedzie..them boys over there got some shit that hits you likea bullet



I am not from Chicago and I google mapped that shit and I am laughing my ass off.


----------



## chinky

^^yeah man..they dont fuck around, the shit they normally have could kill you..like i said "like a bullet to the head" it feels alot like pepper spray though when you snort it




chefman said:


> Thats crazy,glad you didnt get burned,so its all good.



why would have i got burned? i dont cop off the street or from those guys, i just happen to see them e verytime i go to met my people..they are either just sitting posted up talkin, pitching pennies, or play CLO or craps( some dice game)..ive drive past them2x everytime i go down and meet my people..and like i said not oncve have i got the impressiom they wer dboys workin, it always seemd like they where more preoccupied with whatever it was they  might be doing, instead of flaggin white people down or yellin something..then again ive never pulled in and make contact with them or any of that..so they might be..but like i said i saw the cop a few cars in front and they pulled into to the park that they stand on the corner and play their games and what nopt and the cop crept passed and right when he was about to make a uturn a few booked and i started off at the light making a left turn and comin behind the cop so i was just watching the cop when i was waiting on that turn and it all happened right in front of me..like i said they were lucky i was watching what happened and not just drivin like normal cause i would have hit one or both of the kids who shot out in front of my car...thats when the cop came back around and as i slowed down thats when the cop jumped out and he ended up running right behind my car, while the other cop went after the other kids who took off

they prolly did some "wire" shit and had the dudes not holding anytbhing take off running, so the coips would chase them while the guy actually holding or carrying a pistol then just casualy walked away..i would doubt they had a pistol on them even though it was like 530pm cvause the park they were standing on the entrance to is like the cutoff between mexicans andf blacks and that whole area has tags with the forks goin down..and GD is the biggest black ghang in the city, so protection would be nice

i will say ther is no way the mexican cop was catching them two 16-20 yr old black kids.. them boys had a good 25-30yards on the cop before he got out and started running


----------



## Johnny blue

*New posters read this*

ATTENTION NOOBS

The rules for both this forum and the entire site are linked in my signature. I know it says " FIND GOOD DEALERS IN YOUR AREA" but, that's just a joke because we obviously don't allow sourcing which should be apparent from the giant lettering at the top of the forums first page. Remember that we are extra strict in these city specific threads and also please be aware that you are responsible for knowing the rules before you post.


----------



## fantom13

About to find out how good the chi town superman bags are!!!  My boy was down sucked but lets see what all this hype is about...


----------



## chinky

im more excited for the weed i copped..5 nicks for the price of 4 but they are so fat that could be sold as dimes, and ive paid dime price for them..but now dude gave me the hood price and it breaks down to like a quad of decent reggie for the price of a gram of some kush weed, im talkin good green, orange hairs, no seeds reggie not no bobby brick

a couple days ago i got some dro/dank that came in a red "stay high" bag..i assume its the same people that sell the "stay high" dope, just a differnt dud eon the bloick or the next block that sells weed in that area..i told me people i wanted a dub and they mistook it as me wanting dro and not the reggie i normally get.i was kinda pissed cause it was a literally 1.0 gram of ok weed but for the same price i could have called my people by my house and got some sour D for same price and it would over been a 1.2+ gram,m alot of times he will give me a gram and a hlaf for the price of a gram just cause i took care of him for so long and he will do me the same deal i used to do and owned the area with, which is ..2 grams for $) instead of 1 for @)

and its better weed then i used to get but he pays out the ass to get it shipped in from denver


----------



## chefman

Im sure they got away them boys are fast,the cops are somtimes old and overweight,but I havent had too much contact w/ the,cpd.thank God,good eye. You got to be looking out out that way.catch you later.out


----------



## chefman

*chinky*

All good


----------



## chinky

oh man i spent so many years hustling, i can see cops a mile away, it dont matter if its daylight or night, i can tell just by the headlights..but today i was extra paranoid cause i had 5 little nick/dime bags inside another bag plus my jab and it would have been impossible to stick up my ass or hide somewhere..so i just kept it all in my hand and just drove as correct as i could until i got on the highway, then u fired up a blunt, smoked like 3/4ths of it and got paranoid again thinkin about ridin threw my area lol

its all bc im on probation and as soon as they run my name, they are gonna get me out the car and search no matter what and nowadays i rarely travel with drugs on me unless its me coppin a jab and then comin straight home with it today i had like 7 differnt bags and knew i would have been fucked..its easy to hide one bag but 7 its hard


----------



## chefman

Chinky how do I respond to a certain message,my post was for your thread on 35 bout,them cops and excedra

I know  them Batman bags with the kitchen smart yellow tape is flame!!

Yeah I keep in my hand sometimes till im outa there

Thats why you got to bang it



chefman said:


> All good


Experience

Chinky try it again cleared my shit up,thanks

Them batman bags were awesome lSt week.


----------



## chinky

damn son.. no  need to make 7posts in a row

and if your trying to quote one person just use the "quote button" of that post and then respond..and if your tryin to respond and quote multiple posts..you just click on the button to the right of the quote button, which is like 2 pieces of paper for every post you want to quote ( you will know if your quoting it bc after you click on the button a little check mark will appear..and then once you get done quoting 4 or 5 or however many posts..click on the "post reply" button thats right above this on the upper right side and all the posts you quoted will pop up



chefman said:


> Them batman bags were awesome lSt week.





chefman said:


> Chinky try it again cleared my shit up,thanks





chefman said:


> Experience





chefman said:


> Thats why you got to bang it





chefman said:


> Yeah I keep in my hand sometimes till im outa there



kinda like that


----------



## Welderman

Chinky I think chefman wants to be your Bff


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

last night was great. saw Thats my boy>smoked crack>played nhl12>bedtime shot. 
the movie was really good too, i was happily surprised.

and chefman i used to get foils with that kitchen smart tape, they were fire but one day i went and they were completely bunk. that was back in the winter, not sure if its the same spot and they just switched to bags.


----------



## chefman

Whatever welderman  just trying to figure out how this shit works

You never know till you get it

Thanks


----------



## Johnny blue

No one wasn't to read a whole page of you. Use the edit button to add shit. Consider this a warning as it's in the forum guidelines.


----------



## chefman

Sorry trying to figure out how shit works on a smartphone


----------



## PABST

Popping in here to represent Milwaukee bitches. Where the chi-town d-boys come to retire and sell by weight instead of cut-ass jabs.

But for real, been checking out Bluelight for some time now and have always followed this thread.

Had a good connect that I used for a long time selling jabs of 14 up here. Shit got outta control with that hook up and i ended up in jail trying to support the habit.

Its all by weight now though, and for real from 35 year old + d-boys that came up from the chi.


----------



## chefman

Its all good


----------



## chefman

Having trouble responding to a selected quote,understand how its supposed to work but e,erytime I select a quote it says error not enough characters


----------



## cicerogrinds

I agree PABST, i am tired of of ''cut-ass jabs'' my self, sure there are prob still some fired ass spots still out there, but i aint risking a 3rd strike just to score some fire, it sucks not having a car, i had access to a car last week it was so nice, was getting half grams of fire rite of the brick type shit!!!, now i have to settle on these blue #1 bags again, which i have to get taxed on thru a middle man for now, kinda sucks, but it is what it is, at least i just sit back and wait for it so thats sortof a positive . i dont have to risk my freedom at all, but getting taxed sucks!!! i guess these 1# bags aint all that bad, it did 4 so far and got a simi nod going. NOD ON TEAM NOD! 

Anyone ever get shit that comes with a pill on the side, i am on the fence about how i feel about them bags, just wondering how common that is.


----------



## chefman

I used too way back in the day,like 1998 got some flame,got some crap,never really added the dorm,back then.


----------



## Tommyboy

chefman said:


> Having trouble responding to a selected quote,understand how its supposed to work but e,erytime I select a quote it says error not enough characters



I think there is a minumum of 3 characters.  If you typed more than that and it still said that then you probably posted within the quote you selected.  So after you click quote on the bottom right of a post you start writing after then end of the quote, so after the [/quote] part.  

You should mess around in the Testing Grounds forum to figure things out.  Click 'New Thread' in there and start a thread, and then try quoting yourself.  And like chinky said if you wanna quote multiple posts then you click the icon that looks like a piece of paper that's to the right of the quote button, and click it for each post until you get to the last post you want to quote, then you click the quote button.  Just be sure to post between the quotes.


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

well first attempts to cop out here have not gone as planned. just empty neighborhoods and no one out which i know is my fault since ive been trying to go in mostly borderline bad neighborhoods as i have no car and its feels safer but fuck it....will try again today!


----------



## cicerogrinds

lbcfourthstreet said:


> well first attempts to cop out here have not gone as planned. just empty neighborhoods and no one out which i know is my fault since ive been trying to go in mostly borderline bad neighborhoods as i have no car and its feels safer but fuck it....will try again today!



reminds my of myself like 5-6 yrs ago when i was in DET. went to cop and didn't know where to go and didn't get shit, back then i didn't know about this place tho..... seriously if you read all these chicago threads from the start , you really shouldn't have a hard time at all, and if you can figure it out mybe for your sake you shouldn't get high..


----------



## Johnny blue

Chefman, if you're still having trouble with the mobile version then click "go to full site" our whatever it says at the bottom. The mobile site is nice for quick posting but IMO if you want to be really active the full version is still easier.


----------



## chefman

Thanks johnny


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

does anyone know when i try to log in mobile it says error for my password and user name do i need to register again to use mobile wtf....i borrow a computer charger right now so when it fucking dies i want to be able to use my phone and not wait another week for access to the charger!!


----------



## chefman

Yeah not sure either but they are fire


----------



## chefman

Yeah it suxed when you dont know to score,maybe someone will throw you 





> [/]a be.


----------



## chefman

lbcfourthstreet said:


> does anyone know when i try to log in mobile it says error for my password and user name do i need to register again to use mobile wtf....i borrow a computer charger right now so when it fucking dies i want to be able to use my phone and not wait another week for access to the charger!!


 not sure,did you have anyluck on your quest today,if you r in the right place,they will be asking you.


----------



## chefman

Not sure fourth street,did you find anything today


----------



## chinky

The only thing I don't like about the mobile is you can't quote people..to do that I have to copy/paste then add the code to it and its too much of s hassle..

And for somereason only the lite version works for the..the other mobile only the front page works but after that its just blank pages..

Today I actually copped at the big main dudes crib..I've been goin so long and I've been there before for a block party so he trusts me knowin where he stays..goes to show how big trust can be cause my dude who's gotta do that time, I got his name and birthday and shot to send him mail and I know most dealers wouldn't think of givin out their real govt name and bdsy but that's just how we are, I'm the only one who he will smoke with and I've kicked so when he was goin away I was like "if you want to write to someone, hit me up, and I told him ill send him some books or magazines too since I get maxim and espn..its funny though cause he wants to see the area I live in cause I told him I moved ouuta the city to the burbs but that I can be down there in 25min on a good day and 45on a bad but yet I'm only 5-10min from city limits..

I guess the area has been gettin hot with these new Mexican gangbangers and he's been wanting to move to the burbs but still be close..I told him by me is the best cause I have the option to take 290 or i55 and they both about the same witj no traffic but with it 290 could take an hour and a half and 55 only 40min or so.and the area has no gang bangin and a healthy ack population..granted most live in the apartments, the houses aren't too expensive..I'd say houses in my city top out at 5or600 while the next city over is 600k and up...I just love my area cause I'm 20min from downtown and 20min from indiana..I live right by 294 and that can take you anywhere and there is 4malls in 20min drive depending on which way you go and it varies from the hood mall to the middleclass one to the uppermiddle and them the upperclass with the saks and neimans and things like tiffany..


----------



## cicerogrinds

''I can be down there in 25min on a good day and 45on a bad but yet I'm only 5-10min from city limits..'' is that even possible? Mr. Chinky what do you concider city limits??


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

chefman said:


> Not sure fourth street,did you find anything today



no i didnt. the fool seemed legit and was claiming he got that blows all day and seemed cool younger and gang tats so not lookin like a junky or crack head but more like a hustler yet i got burned for a measly twenty bucks. ill never understand that when if you take care of somone you can make way more in the long run...


----------



## chefman

lbcfourthstreet said:


> no i didnt. the fool seemed legit and was claiming he hot that blows all day and seemed cool younger and gang tats so not lookin like a junky or crack head but more like a hustler yet i got burned for a measly twenty bucks. ill never understand that when if you take care of somone you can make way more in the long run...


 yeah that sux


----------



## chefman

chefman said:


> yeah that sux


Maybe someone will help you out one day


----------



## chefman

cicerogrinds said:


> ''I can be down there in 25min on a good day and 45on a bad but yet I'm only 5-10min from city limits..'' is that even possible? Mr. Chinky what do you concider city limits??[/I believe that sometimes I can get down in 30 mi.. Other times it takes me 1hr or more.]


----------



## tbone68

It doesn't look like chef has figured it out yet.


----------



## chefman

tbone68 said:


> It doesn't look like chef has figured it out yet.


 yeah I got now,got smartphone and its smarter then me.


----------



## chefman

Kitchen hot as fuck this weekend,busy too. Bought a jab on Sunday and its gone,oh well


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

damn this shit has sllooooowed down right now!! everyone must be off on the nod...


----------



## patricknyc28

Hows the yay you get off the streets in Chicago?


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

patricknyc28 said:


> Hows the yay you get off the streets in Chicago?



never been offered soft on the street, only crack. all the crack i have gotten has been real good, in fact i will prob get some tonight. 

went down today doing my last shot last night at around 1130, it was only 3 wet cottons so it was not much but i drank a few beer and took 1mg of xanax. any way, cooked up my shot on the side of the ike. had to do some yard work at the grandams so unfortunately could not bang at home. i really hate doing my shit away from home. at home you can take your time and relax and just chill. anyway gotta go back down as i only got 2 bags this morning. will grab 4 and a rock tonight. will be fun!

hope the sox win tonight!


----------



## bagochina

pulling over to cook your shot on the expressway??  does not compute.  can't you drive with your knees?


----------



## chefman

bagochina said:


> pulling over to cook your shot on the expressway??  does not compute.  can't you drive with your knees?


 you should really wait till you get home to bang up,much safer plus then you are not driving and dont half to worry bout an accident


----------



## jones-in_J

chefman said:


> you should really wait till you get home to bang up,much safer plus then you are not driving and dont half to worry bout an accident



Yea when my habit and living situation was a lot worse a year ago i brought my tools with me wheen i went to cop so i could get on ASAP

These days i wait until i get home though, which sucks that its like a 40 minute drive each way

But better safe then sorry and im still on unsupervised probation, so at least the way i do it i can swallow my shit if i get pulled over and dont have to worry about getting hit with holding hypes/spoon


----------



## jones-in_J

We need a baltimore heroin thread that is as good as this chicago one


----------



## chinky

I'm 100% against anyone doin dope them driving..I can't believe yall are that irresponsible..not only do you put you and whoever in your car in danger you put innocent people in danger..just wait the 20-30min to get home and take your time not rushing..I swear if I ever get hit by a junky I would be goin to jail cause I'd beat them to death..

But grinds what do I consider the city limits? The city limits..I live like a city over from oak lawn and as I'm sure you know oak lawn borders city limits..hell city limits run all the way to like 147th damn near..maybe farther I only live at like 95th so city limits aren't far, I just take the highways to avoid the lights cause it would take so much longer but yeah about 25-30min on a good day maybe 40 if I take the side streets..

I get if you live in cicero your only 5min from city limits and the westside but I'm on the south/southwest side where the city gets real long and that's why it takes longer..


----------



## chefman

Im bout forty five minutes away and I always wait till I get home,much too risky to use it on the road,and not very smart


----------



## chinky

I just don't understand why anyone would stick around and do it..get me the fuck outta the city ASAP after I cop..there's no finding a good spot to do some.


----------



## chefman

You got that right chinky,get it and im gone.no f-in around rigging up.


----------



## Tommyboy

chinky said:


> I'm 100% against anyone doin dope them driving..I can't believe yall are that irresponsible..not only do you put you and whoever in your car in danger you put innocent people in danger..just wait the 20-30min to get home and take your time not rushing..I swear if I ever get hit by a junky I would be goin to jail cause I'd beat them to death..



It figures this topic would come up the day after we were discussing it in PMs.  I guess I'll tell the brief version of the story now that I brought it up.

I copped with my friend the other day, and he drives his girls car so it tight about letting anybody else drive it.  I had sniffed my dope once we got on the expressway, but only 2 bags since I was getting dropped off at work.  He decides to pull into a parking lot once we got out of the city, and after doing his shot he continued driving, despite me telling him to let me drive.  Well 2 minutes later he nodded out and hit the car in front of us.  Luckily we were going slow since we were in traffic, and the guy let us go after he checked to make sure his car wasn't damaged.  I drove from there on, and he couldn't even make out a sentence afterwards since he was so high, and since he missed half his shot it took a little while longer to hit him.

So yea, fuck driving while high on dope.  My friend is lucky I was with him because after sniffing the bags I could tell they were very strong so I urged him to be careful with it, so I got him to do one less bag in his shot, and if he didn't listen, or if I wasn't with him......  Well, you can figure out the possibilities.


----------



## chefman

Probally, would of odied,or killed himself or someone. I wont even let anyone rig up at my place and I always use alone,just safer,seen someone fall out,was so fuckin scarey,and cops were no fun either


----------



## chinky

I know 2peoe who have nodded out and crashed..one guy did it two or 3times and one time ran into the back pf a cop Car..he was actully on his way home from the methadone clinic and told the cop they had just upped his dosage and they gave him a few ticket but didn't arrest him for dui..I guess the cop had a brother who was addicted to pills and he knew how hard it is to quit opiates..so the cop gave him a break cause he was tryin to straighten up and get clean and be responsible..it was just a day they upped his dose and he got too fucked up, only it was prolly the 10mg of xanax on top of the 'done..he should of got a dui and went to jail for hittin a squad car cause 2-3 weeks later he totaled that car on the way home from the clinic again..


----------



## chefman

What a nuckle head and he didnt even learn anything. He got a break and still drove too high. Id be sueing the shit out of his insurance if they covered it. Sometimes insurance companies dont cover if your committing a crime


----------



## jones-in_J

One morning i nodded out in stop and go traffic not once... not twice.. but hit 3 cars hahaha. All were barely tapped, none of tbem even made a dent or a scratch... but the one lady had a rental car so she was a cunt and called tbe cops. It was clear that there was no damage whatsoever to my car or hers though!! She just wanted to 'cover her bases since it was a rental"

In a world where cover her bases means karate kick her in her crusty old cunt i wanted to cover her bases too. But the cop didnt realize k was high so it was all good.


----------



## chinky

this same kid would also call me and I'd tell him in at the casino and 30min later he's sittin down at the poker table with me and plays with the money he owes me..then procedes to donkey off my money..I leave cause I'm gettin pissed he's losing my money that he owes me and sure enough 3hours later he calls me up and pays me off and grabs a few things..turns out he got lucky and after losing like 200$, ended up winning like 450$ on top of 200 he lost..he told me was setting the players up to think he was just drunk and throwin money away and the people started to bluff him and call his bets and was able to slow play and reraise guys and they would call thinkin he had nothing..now personally I don't think he was that smart to do it, I think he lucky and that's the way it turned out. but I don't think he intentionally played like that at the beginning..like this fuckrr would reraise me with my own money and then I would just fold cause I didn't want to win my money and then him own me more


----------



## chefman

Shitty way to play poker with someone at the table borrowing or oweing you,but at least it turned out good and you got your money back.


----------



## jones-in_J

Fuck that id punch someone in the face if they tried to gamble away money they owed me right in frobt of me


----------



## chinky

yeah trust me i wanted to..thats why i got up[ and left..cause if i would have lost and then him losing would have been just as bad..but like i said when he would reraise me instead of folding after i already raised and could of took the pot, and that would make me fold cause i wasnt tryin to lose money to him or win mine..but when the second time he did that i got up and left cause i wanted to kill him

this guy i should say is now dead of an OD..this is the same kid i told you about who wanted to go pawn his moms wedding ring and go to the casino and i flipped out on him and told him no and that it was a scum bag thing to do and then he called wanting xanax and i told him no cause a week or 2 before i found out he was eating almost 20mgs a day, instead of selling them like he said and that xanax was the reason he would come uo shortr sometimes and it not being people oweing him like he would say..but yeah that day i thyink it was mothers day or fathers day, some holiday and he wanted to know of a pawn shoip open and like i said i flipped on him for it, then he asked for xanax and i said no and i was out, then he called seeing if i wanted to hang out and go get xanax from his other guy, and about 2 hours after talkin to him his brother saw him in his room "sleepin" and when his brother walked past the room 4hours later and he was in the same spot he checked and found him dead..turned out like a few days before, he went and picked up xanax from that dude cause i stopped givin them to him when i found out how much he was eating, well that guy oneday  had "xanax" brokin down in line to snort and so he did it and then the guy told him it was dope and "tricked him"(so he said) and i guess my guy used to do dope years ago in highschool before i knew him and said he would never do it cause he knew so many people who died..well that day he went to that guys place to get bars and i guess picked up some blows and yeah the combo killed him and i guess it was the second time of him doin dope in the last 6-7years and when you do that with 10+mg of xanax, its not a good mix

that guy was in my good freinds older brothers grade and that whole group of friends was like4-5 deep, one guy started doin dope and got the rest into except my freidns brother, he would just drink, smoke, and do coke and opiate pills but never dope..but the others guys one by one started getting into dope and xanax and one by one they all died..even the smartone who moved away to get away from his friends and the dope, i guess after 2 weeks away he called and had his buddy meet him in galena and he came in from minnesota..that night he was dead and of course the one guy that got them all into it, is the only one still alive, aside from my friends brother


----------



## jones-in_J

Chinky Someone made a comment before of you having some good stories they werent lying haha


----------



## chinky

i got alot of stories but ive told most of them before, so they arent new..

growin up i was sorta of the one that would listen and ask questions and actually when talkin to someone, listened and paid attention and i dont know because everyone wuld come to me for advice or whatever it may be be..i found out more info then most people..plus being the weed man, people would stip by we would smoke and i would hear life stories lol


----------



## patricknyc28

RidingtheBrownline said:


> never been offered soft on the street, only crack. all the crack i have gotten has been real good, in fact i will prob get some tonight.
> 
> went down today doing my last shot last night at around 1130, it was only 3 wet cottons so it was not much but i drank a few beer and took 1mg of xanax. any way, cooked up my shot on the side of the ike. had to do some yard work at the grandams so unfortunately could not bang at home. i really hate doing my shit away from home. at home you can take your time and relax and just chill. anyway gotta go back down as i only got 2 bags this morning. will grab 4 and a rock tonight. will be fun!
> 
> hope the sox win tonight!




Yea I love smoking rock after i bang dope!

so you have dboys out 24/7? sorry for asking you all this shit.

I live in Brooklyn and always wanted to check out Chicago!


----------



## chefman

Damn chinky that was one hell of a fucked up story,thats too bad for their families.


----------



## chinky

Yea but they familes have done evrything and more for them..they all grew up in a uppermiddle class area and got everything they ever wanted but that's what happens with people in the burbs..kids with too much time and too much money and that gets them into trouble..


----------



## RecklessWOT

chefman said:


> What a nuckle head and he didnt even learn anything. He got a break and still drove too high. Id be sueing the shit out of his insurance if they covered it. Sometimes insurance companies dont cover if your committing a crime



Not true.  Being from Connecticut I have a lot of friends that work in insurance, including my roommate I hear crazy stories.  You pay them to insure your car, it has nothing to do with traffic laws.  You can be drunk, running from the cops, driving without a license, flip your car into three parked vehicles and they'll still cover you.  As long as it's your car and you've paid your bill of course.  Whether you're breaking the law or not, they cover you if it is a legitimate (not fraudulently trying to beat the system) claim.  Stupidity is covered.  Your car hit someone else's property, they get paid for the damages.  It's not their fault you're being a criminal why should they have to pay...  That's why you have insurance in the first place


----------



## chefman

Well if you get,killed commiting a felony, life ins. doesnt cover that.


----------



## RecklessWOT

That's life insurance, not auto insurance.  Your automobile didn't commit the felony, you did.


----------



## jones-in_J

chefman said:


> Well if you get,killed commiting a felony, life ins. doesnt cover that.




Haha touche!


----------



## chefman

Fair enough


----------



## jones-in_J

That was a relly good point chefman threw out there tho gotta admit


----------



## NewPhone

Chinky - I took a shot while I was driving in Kansas City, MO, and OD'ed, crashed into a parked car and only came to when they hit me with narcan...  I did NOT get charged with possession of heroin, paraphernalia, or DUI simply because the cop "FELT BAD FOR ME"!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am being completely serious.  My car did get impounded though.  When I drive on dope I always wreck or something.


----------



## chefman

Maybe you shouldnt do dope and drive anymore,since you got lucky once.


----------



## untitled1

chinky said:


> i got alot of stories but ive told most of them before, so they arent new..
> 
> growin up i was sorta of the one that would listen and ask questions and actually when talkin to someone, listened and paid attention and i dont know because everyone wuld come to me for advice or whatever it may be be..i found out more info then most people..plus being the weed man, people would stip by we would smoke and i would hear life stories lol



Did you ever play @ the Rockford games?


----------



## chinky

Naw I've only been to rockford a few times. And it ws always for baseball tournaments when I was like 12-13..god I miss those days and playing 100games a year..my mom hated it but I loved it..I felt like a pro playin all thoe games and tournaments..

I should of went to college for it but fucked up in high school..I regret that shit all the time.

Team nod assemble


----------



## chefman

I now what you mean chinky,I was on the varsity team in highschool,and was told I was real good,but I pissed it away,and sure regret it.


----------



## chefman

We got crushed in a tournament in Rockford,them teams we way better the us. Pony league,but we didnt have 100 players to choose from.


----------



## chinky

i played both football and baseball and i liked baseball alot more but football is king at my school and the coaches wanted me to do track instead of baseball but  they let me play baseball my freshman year but after that they asked the baseball coach to talk me into track to get intpo better shape for football..well im only 6'1 and i weighed like 230-240 in highschool, i was the starting center on varsity as a sophmore and thast why they wanted me to do track cause i was so young playin againse older stronger guys but i was just really good..and they wouldnt let me play 2 ways either bc "your already a soph starting on varsity, we cant have you take any other spots away from out juniors and seniors"...now i didnt get that because i was better then them but thats just the way they did it

so the baseball coach tells me " the coaches say you have alot of potential and blah blah..id like to see you do track" and i flipped out on the coach and told him im only 6'-6'1, theres no future in football for me at D1 or D2..im too short..baseball is how im gonna get to college with a schlorship and he fuckin told me, the coaches want you to do track and football..

so i did it and our baseball team went from winning 25games to winning 9..while our football team went to the state semi and we finished in 3rd...so i go back and i was like you need me and still wouldnt let me play and thats when i started partying and drinking and ended up being rulede ineligible for the season and that was it, never played again..and its all bc they wouldnt let me play baseball, it literally made me grow to hate football cause the way football was ran, it was like  job and we had all these summer camps and all this bullshit, and all iwanted to do was play baseball

if i still live in this area when i have kids, they will not go to my  highschool, they are goin to a catholic school cause the ones around her eare beasts in sports and my school just got lucky while my class and the grade above me was there cause we where awesome athletes..and since we left they havent made the playoff one time..i think they have only won 4 games the last 3 years


----------



## chefman

Thats bullshit,sorry,I was at a Catholic high school too,and they too wanted me to join track,instead of playing basaeball and thats basically the same reason I quit too


----------



## jones-in_J

chinky said:


> i played both football and baseball and i liked baseball alot more but football is king at my school and the coaches wanted me to do track instead of baseball but  they let me play baseball my freshman year but after that they asked the baseball coach to talk me into track to get intpo better shape for football..well im only 6'1 and i weighed like 230-240 in highschool, i was the starting center on varsity as a sophmore and thast why they wanted me to do track cause i was so young playin againse older stronger guys but i was just really good..and they wouldnt let me play 2 ways either bc "your already a soph starting on varsity, we cant have you take any other spots away from out juniors and seniors"...now i didnt get that because i was better then them but thats just the way they did it
> 
> so the baseball coach tells me " the coaches say you have alot of potential and blah blah..id like to see you do track" and i flipped out on the coach and told him im only 6'-6'1, theres no future in football for me at D1 or D2..im too short..baseball is how im gonna get to college with a schlorship and he fuckin told me, the coaches want you to do track and football..
> 
> so i did it and our baseball team went from winning 25games to winning 9..while our football team went to the state semi and we finished in 3rd...so i go back and i was like you need me and still wouldnt let me play and thats when i started partying and drinking and ended up being rulede ineligible for the season and that was it, never played again..and its all bc they wouldnt let me play baseball, it literally made me grow to hate football cause the way football was ran, it was like  job and we had all these summer camps and all this bullshit, and all iwanted to do was play baseball
> 
> if i still live in this area when i have kids, they will not go to my  highschool, they are goin to a catholic school cause the ones around her eare beasts in sports and my school just got lucky while my class and the grade above me was there cause we where awesome athletes..and since we left they havent made the playoff one time..i think they have only won 4 games the last 3 years



Thats really fucked up man i was kind of aggrivated at the coaches myself reading all that

Not going to lie though i feel sorry for your kids and their impending attendence at catholic school that sounds like torture lol


----------



## NewPhone

I just typed up some long ass post about hating crack and a few stories to go along with it...  Nothing!  Anyway, I got ahold of this dope the other day.  MAN OH MAN!  You're not gonna find this on the west side of chicago.  I called my guy, told him that the police shook me down and suggested we both get new phone numbers in case they tapped my phone or his, maybe a bit paranoid.  I only had $10 dollars, but he gave me two bags.  One was his regular stuff, good dope actually...  the other was a chunk of raw.  Usually the raw I've seen is gray or tan or even whitish...  this shit was some bobby brown.

My tolerance is that I can shoot 2 bags of dope on the west side no problem.  I shot the first bag he gave me and went out.  It had been maybe 5 hours and I opened up the bag to find this rock, which i broke into a few pieces and then took a picture of.  It was so hard, i was having a hard time using my finger nail to break off a piece to put in the spoon.  I did maybe $5 worth of dope, half the rock, MAYBEEE a little bit more and I woke up on the floor of the bathroom covered in sweat 45 minutes later.  It was certainly a nice treat, and for free?  I'll take that any day.


----------



## chefman

Lucky dog,shit like that dont happen to me


----------



## NewPhone

chefman said:


> Lucky dog,shit like that dont happen to me



might i mention this was a treat for not snitching.  i got shook down hard the last time we were supposed to meet, he walked right by me when the cops were searching me and my car.  he had somebody come stand and listen in so he knows for a fact i told those pigs to fuck themselves when they tried to get me to roll.

fuck snitches, dope money

i should also mention that the rush this dope gave was incredible.  numbing/tingling sensation throughout my whole body, especially in my hands and chest....  i knew i had taken a hot shot.  this is the second time i have experienced this feeling.


----------



## chefman

Then I guess that you deserve it.


----------



## narco101

its the hardest thing to get heroin in chicago


----------



## chinky

^No its not, your just not doing it right

And I don't have any kids yet and don't plan it so hopefully I won't have to worry about highschools for at least 20years..its just for sports in chicago nost of the really good state qualifiers are catholic teams cause they can recruit where as the public schools can only choose from their area..

Not saying there isn't good public schools its just my school is the "poor" school of the district and they just can't compete with our rivals..


----------



## brutus

^ Kids can't pay to go out of district in public schools in Chicago? 

Hell, public schools from 60 miles away recruit football players here, but football is almost fanatical here. If a kid is good enough, some schools will find a job for that kid's dad and/or mom locally, as well as buy the family a house in the school district.


----------



## patricknyc28

Damn Wiggi what state do you live in? 

Shits crazy for hs football buy the fam a house crazy!


----------



## brutus

^ Georgia


----------



## chefman

narco101 said:


> its the hardest thing to get heroin in chicago


 I
 Think your just not going about it the right way


----------



## narco101

Too specific.


----------



## sugarstar

Hey you guys ever had the stamps with the mudflap lady in purple that says "heavy D" on them? I sent a bitch to score for me and he stupidly said he'd never done it before so the guy who served him only gave him 2 for 80. He even gave him his number. Ugh im pissed cause that was my cheddar. You guys ever have that happen to you?


----------



## chinky

you can pay to go to an out of district school..its like 4-5k but if you live in district its like 500$..never really thought about it but its not a bad idea cause catholic schools are like 7-10k but you can earn scholarships and payless..public schools don't do that, and no they can't recruit

Catholic schools just dominate sports in my area..sur some e public suburban schools do ok but they get tp choose from 4-5k kids..CPS schools all suck except for basketball.


----------



## chefman

Yeah at my Catholic h.s. They were super serious bout their football,and im sure they recquited people,they had one guy go pro,Skanigna I think ,the steelers


----------



## Chilatesleeper

In response to tbone68's post:

Tell them you'll snort some in front of them. I have the same problem. But an older white guy would make a great customer, once they trust you. I've been buying these pink bags from a kid who trusts me, but there's always someone nearby that says "cop". Irritating as shit. Normally I don't want numbers because I don't use much longer periods than I use, and I don't want the temptation. But there's a new camera right where the kid hangs out, and now the kid won't give me his number. Peer pressure. Oh, well. Time to go back to being clean, anyway.


----------



## chefman

sugarstar said:


> Hey you guys ever had the stamps with the mudflap lady in purple that says "heavy D" on them? I sent a bitch to score for me and he stupidly said he'd never done it before so the guy who served him only gave him 2 for 80. He even gave him his number. Ugh im pissed cause that was my cheddar. You guys ever have that happen to you?


Never happened to me,make sure that you tell the dealers that you want blows,might help if you know the terminology,sometimes its called diesel too


----------



## patricknyc28

sugarstar said:


> Hey you guys ever had the stamps with the mudflap lady in purple that says "heavy D" on them? I sent a bitch to score for me and he stupidly said he'd never done it before so the guy who served him only gave him 2 for 80. He even gave him his number. Ugh im pissed cause that was my cheddar. You guys ever have that happen to you?



Your buddy prob just told you that story and kept the rest of the dope! 

Not all junkys you can trust doing that type of shit for ya!


----------



## Bill

^ Ha, I didn't even think of that, it makes sense _aww the guy only gave me two stamps, I'm new to this man_
Bull shit, he prolly pocketed like 7 or 8 bags and got a new connect lol


----------



## chefman

Thats exactly what happened,cant really trust anyone.


----------



## chefman

Narco clear you inbox out


----------



## chefman

Were they any ,good what you asked for a jab and they only gave 9bags


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

yo anyone stay on the northside round here and no one of any cool bars that have dj's and or bands that play punk/rock n roll music...haven't gone out much since i moved here and want to find a cool place to chill with cheap drinks and what not.


----------



## chefman

I used to go to The Mutiny in Chicago,I cant remember where it is


----------



## chefman

2428 n western is a cool metal bar


----------



## chinky

lbcfourthstreet said:


> yo anyone stay on the northside round here and no one of any cool bars that have dj's and or bands that play punk/rock n roll music...haven't gone out much since i moved here and want to find a cool place to chill with cheap drinks and what not.



lucky boys fan?

and if so did you hear about joe?


----------



## chefman

Didnt they find him dead in auroa or something,Joe sell right.was it a n overdose?


----------



## gwencooper

Delilah's on Lincoln (2771 N Lincoln) just south of  Diversey is a great place.  One of the guys from Rights of the Accused works there.  Pool tables upstairs, they specialize in bourbon- have all sorts of varieties priced up to $500/shot!  But they have cheap beer specials. Great DJ's who play everything from punk to ska to new wave to alternative country.  One  of the cooler bars in Chicago.  They do movie nights and stuff and show old horror films, russ meyer boobie flicks - one of my fave bars in Chicago.  www.delilahschicago.com/

The Liars Club (1665 W Fullerton) is the premier rock out with your cock out bar in Chicago.  The upstairs is Kiss themed - pinball machines, posters, etc.  There's also a pool table.  Bartenders all rock guys or former rock guys.  Great dj's.  Lots of punk, metal.  Just don't go there on a Friday or Saturday night because the place will be full of Lincoln Park Trixies and packed to the gills.  Sucks.  Otherwise, during the week the place is awesome.  Great place to people watch.  There's always someone sort of famous hanging out.  Example, Generally the guy from Local H is drunk at the bar 2 or 3 times a week.  The owner, Herb, is a total cokehead and plays in a band called the Beer Nuts.  He is a nice funny crazy dude.  There is always a drink special and the bathrooms are clean. Sometimes (rarely) they have a live band play.  The last one had Evan Dando and Springa from SSD in it...  https://www.facebook.com/liarsclubchicago 

Those should start you off.  Let me know if you need anywhere else. Or have specific music/bands you want to hear, 4th Street.  xox, Gwen.




lbcfourthstreet said:


> yo anyone stay on the northside round here and no one of any cool bars that have dj's and or bands that play punk/rock n roll music...haven't gone out much since i moved here and want to find a cool place to chill with cheap drinks and what not.


----------



## gwencooper

*Chicago Corner Quality..*

So the other day I went to an open air corner to score and I had enough money for either a dub and a sawbuck or three sawbucks.
I got the dub and a sawbuck.  Got home and found that the color was different on one of them and they were entirely different batches of dope.

Does this happen often?  Does anyone notice this.  I figured the same set/corner would  have the same dope.  Does anyone know why this happens?  Same in other parts of country.

Both bags were good.  The sawbuck was easier on my nose, less burning, but they both did the trick!
Gwen


----------



## chefman

Yeah that happens I think they might have one guy selling jabs and a different guy selling sawbucks,just how they do it sometimes.Ive gone to a spot for a jab a.d they sent me ten feet over to different guy.


----------



## chinky

chefman said:


> Didnt they find him dead in auroa or something,Joe sell right.was it a n overdose?



 what are you a superfan, or did you just google that shit??, cause most people, hell most fans wouldnt know his last name...ive met the whole band a few times but i knew him personally and stubhys brother whos in the band swizzle tree,i knew both of them

 but they found him in UK villiage by their rehersal space, which was the same block my people used to meet me on


----------



## gwencooper

chinky said:


> what are you a superfan, or did you just google that shit??, cause most people, hell most fans wouldnt know his last name...ive met the whole band a few times but i knew him personally and stubhys brother whos in the band swizzle tree,i knew both of them
> 
> but they found him in UK villiage by their rehersal space, which was the same block my people used to meet me on



right around corner from bar I used to drink at quite regularly - open til 4am daily.


----------



## Tommyboy

patricknyc28 said:


> Your buddy prob just told you that story and kept the rest of the dope!
> 
> Not all junkys you can trust doing that type of shit for ya!



Exactly what I was thinking.  I bet the only reason he claimed to have told the guy he never did it before was to make the story more believable.  How would it being someones first time copping come up in conversation with the d-boys?


----------



## chefman

chinky said:


> what are you a superfan, or did you just google that shit??, cause most people, hell most fans wouldnt know his last name...ive met the whole band a few times but i knew him personally and stubhys brother whos in the band swizzle tree,i knew both of
> 
> 
> but they found him in UK villiage by their rehersal space, which was the same block my people used to meet me on


 no I googled it,but I did see them,with Wilco once in Chicago somewhere,cant remember where,I think it was in like 1999 maybe


----------



## puke

Yo Gwen you ever been to the empty bottle??


----------



## lbcfourthstreet

im sorry i just moved here so i dont know the slang could someone tell me what the hell a "saw buck" is?!?!


----------



## chefman

lbcfourthstreet said:


> im sorry i just moved here so i dont know the slang could someone tell me what the hell a "saw buck" is?!?!


 a sawbuck is a ten dollar bag


----------



## gwencooper

puke said:


> Yo Gwen you ever been to the empty bottle??



Oh Yeah!  I freaking own that place.  Alot of my friends work there and I used to live around the corner. Nice room.  Good restaurant next door called "BITE", also a great burger place across the street called "LOCKDOWN".

Pool Tables, Pinball, a Photo Booth in the first front room, then in the main bar/concert area there are a couple of stools but ultimately it's a big standing room.  The bands vary there from rock, punk, country to jazz to weird indie to electro - very eclectic.  Monday nights are usually free and have 3 or 4 local bands.  I saw the White Stripes play there a long time ago and Ted Leo was someone I remember seeing recently as well.  A buddy of mine is the soundguy there and as I am so broke from spending what little money I have on dope (oops!), I call him and see what shows he's working to see if I want to go and can get in for free...

Nothing of interest to me lately, though.  But yeah, one of my fave places in town.  Not the best neighborhood though - very hard to get a cab and not near an el.  Off of Western Bus however, and that runs 24 hours.
gwen


----------



## gwencooper

for what it's worth, i got pulled over on the west side today about 1130am.  I didn't have anything on me, but they tossed my car, checked my cell phone, tossed my purse and gave me a really really hard time.  i wasn't being careful.  i was being ballsy since for 6 months i never had a problem in this neighborhood. I was parked out in the open by a bus stop and a ton of people hustling.  I placed a small order and then the cops pulled up behind me.  I pulled away, wrote off the whole deal.  And they pulled me over 2 blocks later.  I made up some story and they were like "keep lying to us and we'll impound your car".  so i told the truth - I had nothing on me.  I tried to place an order.  They wouldn't serve me because I was white.

Finally they let me go and said I could come back in a couple of hours to try to finish my deal and I was like, no sirs, i'm never coming back here again.

Went somewhere else to cop.  Copped and went home asap.  freaky.  i may pay extra and stick to my people who have been ripping me off pricewise lately as it is 1000 times safer.

gwen


----------



## cicerogrinds

''Finally they let me go and said I could come back in a couple of hours to try to finish my deal and I was like, no sirs, i'm never coming back here again''

that made me lol'd a little bit, they actually said that, silly officers


----------



## THC2LSD

I've heard stories about Chicago. A lot of places it's just independent dealers, maybe loosely organized crews. Often when they bust a "drug ring" in so places it's just a couple dealers buying from other dealers, users, and maybe a friend or family member thrown together in a conspiracy. There's no open air markets like there is in places here(somewhere in the southwest). Used to be for crack, not so much now. Although it's just as easy to get shit.

However, in Chicago I've heard that it's open air. At least in the 80's there were neighborhoods that the cops wouldn't even go in, they'd get shot.Or that was the excuse, probably got bribed. The gangs were very organized, like a corporation. Drugs were expensive compared to a border state or Florida, but were rather strong, common, and consistent.I've heard that out east like in Chicago or New York gangs hold shit down. Nothing goes down in their hood without permission, even selling weed. Other gangs are not tolerated at all.There's a strict hierarchy and discipline. 

In the 80's coke was cool, even crack, which was know as freebase on the streets.I heard in Chicago it was and probably still is very popular and easy to get open air.Expensive but pure. Once a guy was switching out the rocks for candle wax, a customer told his brother who was higher up. His own brother and other dudes beat the living shit out of him, like within a inch of his life. Talk about great customer service.

Once, someone took a wrong turn, went into a black neighborhood, where supposedly white people only go there to cop, cops don't go there, and straight whites don't go there. A bunch of black dudes swarm around the car, surrounding their car. They were slanging shit, shouting out what they had. This person was so scared that if they didn't buy anything they'd just jack his car and beat him up or worse. So this person handed one of them money, and randomly bought something wrapped in foil. It was black tar H. They were a crackhead, not a junkie, so this person just threw it out.

The impression I get about Chicago and a lot of other cities particularly on the east coast, is that white people only go into black or brown neighborhoods to cop.Seems like that's a lot of people only interaction with people of another race. Cops basically seem to enforce segregation, stopping people if they're not in the same race's hood. I mean where I'm at it's pretty integrated, though white flight is in progress. But a lot of these supposedly progressive cities seem racist as fuck. I mean when I saw the protest when Obama came to Chicago, with cops hitting protester, I thought it  was some protest in like the middle east or Russia.Nope, just the good ol' USA.

I read that Chicago is one of the few places in the US to have heroin from all sources, Mexico, Colombia, Afghanistan, and Burma/Laos. Like do you have a choice of which(tar, china white, Colombian, afghan, #2/3 for smoking) or is it all thrown together with dormin? I don't hear many post on here about tar from Chicago, but I've heard of it there. Is it just cut so much with dormin that no one notices? 

Also how strong is the shit like compared to 30mg of OC? How cut is it? Like here it's a 1:1 or 2:1 H:cut, someone else might do 1:2 or worse 3:1.


----------



## cicerogrinds

there is so manny people  doing dope now a days the quality varies, these kids that are just starting half the time think they are geting fire shit when they really are not, when i think back to some of the shit i would pick up from **** gate the shit was loaded with dorms,yet still got me high cause i literary had no tolerance, a good bag of dope is light yrs ahead of 30mg of oc, at the same time get ahold of some bs dope and you will be wishing u had a 30mg oc


----------



## chinky

Damn girl..you gotta check your mirrors and not let them boys creep up on you like that..

that's the problem with the westside, if your moving the cops won't really fuck with you but as soon as you stop and pull over or if you turn off the main road they magically appear.


----------



## Bill

gwencooper said:


> They wouldn't serve me because I was white.



The cops actually believed this?
I would think 75% of the dope being sold there would be to white people and I definitely would think the cops would know that, I also think the cops would prolly target white people in that area because they basically know what you're doing if you're not from around there


----------



## puke

Chris Weaver had a sparkle behind his brown eyes that his older brother Jordan said was symbolic of his personality. “He lit up the room every time he was in it. He had the biggest, most infectious smile,” Jordan said.

He loved being fashionable. He was on the bowling team in high school. He had never been arrested. Friends said his goofy attitude could brighten any day.That sparkle dimmed as Chris struggled with challenges in his life, but Jordan said it had recently returned. He believed his 21-year-old brother, who was majoring in international business at the University of Missouri at Columbia, was doing well.

That sparkle went out forever, however, on May 21 when Chris, home for the summer, became another on the long list of young people in the suburbs to die of a heroin overdose.

Jordan Weaver, 24, who now lives in Mundelein, said his family moved to Vernon Hills from Chicago in 1994 so he and his brothers could attend good schools away from the gangs and violence of the city.

“It's sadly ironic that this happened instead,” he said. “You can find trouble wherever you go.”

As more and more people find that trouble and the number of suburban heroin deaths continues to rise, groups of young adults are organizing to try to lead a change.

Their hope is to do what parents, teachers and police haven't accomplished — reach peers with a message about heroin and reverse the trend of drug use and death that experts say hasn't yet peaked.

“We're feeling the effects of this and we see it,” said Shannon Brody, 21, of Lake Zurich, who along with her mother and several other young women started a group called “Take A Stand” this year to raise awareness and money through events in the area.

“Death was becoming a regular thing, and that's when you realize something needs to be done,” added Lindsey Dulian, 24 of Lake Zurich, a member of the group.

Vernon Hills High School alumna Lauren Hansen, 24, now of Kenosha, gathered her younger brother, Mike, and his friend Greg Harmon — both recovering heroin addicts — to create a Facebook group called “Let's Save Our Friends Lives” after Chris Weaver's death last month.

“It's here and it's going to keep killing our friends,” Lauren said of the drug.

The group has made videos documenting the heroin struggles faced by Hansen and Harmon in an honest, straightforward way — from talking about how they started doing the drug and what they lost through the addiction, to withdrawal and the path to getting clean.

Their videos have more than 6,000 views so far.

“It's a tragedy, and the best way we can honor (Chris') life is to raise awareness and try to keep it from happening again,” Harmon said.

In the fall, “Let's Save Our Friends Lives” will look to visit area high schools and talk to students about their experiences.

Weaver said spreading the message isn't just a good idea, but is a responsibility young people have to one another.

“Your friends are going to do things you don't like and you don't know how to deal with, but our job is to help them anyway,” he said. “Everybody strays and it's in those darkest times that you need a forever friend.”

The group isn't the only one trying the approach.

In Naperville, two teenagers spoke with more than 20 former and current drug addicts about their experiences for a 90-minute documentary called “Neuqua on Drugs” about the growing problem they saw at Neuqua Valley High School.

“We just filmed kids talking about the drug problem to show what the situation is. Now it's up to the community to do something about it,” said Kelly McCutcheon, 18, of Naperville.

The documentary doesn't use students' names and blurs some of their faces, which allowed the teens to speak freely.

More than 200 people attended the first screening of the documentary last month, and DVDs will go on sale next month.

“When you watch those other anti-drug movies in health class, it's always moms or teachers or doctors telling you not to do drugs. It's not as personal,” McCutcheon said. “Since it's coming from high school kids, other people will find it easier to relate to.”

http://www.dailyherald.com/article/20120624/news/706249920/


----------



## chinky

Damn girl..you gotta check your mirrors and not let them boys creep up on you like that..

that's the problem with the westside, if your moving the cops won't really fuck with you but as soon as you stop and pull over or if you turn off the main road they magically appear.


----------



## gwencooper

Bill said:


> The cops actually believed this?
> I would think 75% of the dope being sold there would be to white people and I definitely would think the cops would know that, I also think the cops would prolly target white people in that area because they basically know what you're doing if you're not from around there



i was at a crack spot. on my way to the dope spot...  if I want crack i'm gonna pay full price and get it somewhere safe.


----------



## Welderman

Thc2lsd in Detroit the open air spots are in black neighborhoods and the cops will know why you are there.


----------



## chinky

of course they know why your there..but here they always think your a cop


----------



## puke

last time I was there was to see eyehategod, I always like hanging at that place, that and the double door


----------



## Johnny blue

I modded some posts on this page. Watch the specifics ladies and gents.


----------



## Welderman

chinky said:


> of course they know why your there..but here they always think your a cop



I ment the cops know why you are there. That is if you are white and in the hood.


----------



## THC2LSD

Welderman said:
			
		

> Thc2lsd in Detroit the open air spots are in black neighborhoods and the cops will know why you are there.


 Isn't Detroit like 85% Black, the whole citiy's like a Black neighborhood.Like do they just stop you in the dope spots or all over? What if you're just visiting someone you know, is it that segregated where that's not possible? Doesn't innocent till proven guilty apply anymore? I'm might not stand out like you'd think, or maybe I would.





			
				chinky said:
			
		

> of course they know why your there..but here they always think your a cop


 White guy in a black area,"He's a cop, or here to cop!" Black guy in white area,"He's here to slang dope or jack shit!"

Someone had in-laws that lived in a black hood in Oakland that they were visiting. The neighbors came out and were like"what the fuck are you doing here?" all pissed. They left them alone when they said they were visiting family.

The cops aren't too bad here, still pigs though. Sheriffs are dicks. It's funny listing to a police scanners, if they see a Black person or a group of Latinos they radio it in.

Is it really just Blacks/Latinos that slang? A lot of whites slang. This study http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2871399/ says that dealing rates are similar for blacks and whites. It also said that black dealers were more likely to just use weed, while whites were more like to abuse other drugs. It seems that many whites either slang to support their habit or they break the "don't get high on your own supply" rule more, and blacks more for money. IME it does seem like dealers who don't use are usually Black/Latino, while white dealers often have a habit. But you can't lump everyone together just by race, I've seen the opposite.

In the words of the late Rodney King,"Can we all get along?"


----------



## chefman

Went to my somewhat safe spot today and got a jab of them Batman bags,I got big tollerence and I got high for 4hrs on 3 bags awesome never before,3bags. Usually do 6caps for an appetizer


----------



## RecklessWOT

#1005. 

Closed.


New one is here


----------

